#ubuntu-za 2010-11-29
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos, superfly
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly, how is zak?
<superfly> seemed to be better this morning when I left
<maiatoday> ok that's a relief
<Kilos> hiyatoday maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
 * superfly wishes he could go back to bed
<Kilos> hi walterl 
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
 * sakhi missed Kisternbosch Gardens... how was it?
<linuxboy_> sakhi: green
<sakhi> envy :)
<linuxboy_> (I wasn't there)
<corrie206> good morning all
<Kilos> Good morning corrie206 
<Kilos> hi linuxboy_ 
<Kilos> hiya confluency 
<confluency> orning
 * inetpro happy to say that kubuntu netbook edition is also running smoothly on the Acer Aspire One A110
<inetpro> installed last night on friends netbook
<Kerbero> oo
<Kerbero> good to know
<nlsthzn> Hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hi. Whats happening? 
<Kilos> nothing. all same as last time
<nlsthzn> guess thats cool
<Kilos> looks like ian whitfield has to do the chown /media/home and then copy his original /home to the second hard drive and maybe rename or something his first home right?
<Kilos> juat checking if i got something right
<Kilos> just
<Kilos> i wont advice him so dont worry
<Kilos> ah i see the answer\
<zerlgi> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hiya zerlgi howzit
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for zerlgi and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Esquire> Howdy!
<Kilos> hi Esquire 
<Kilos> either you guys are all working hard or busy recovering from the weekend
<Kilos> or there are no probs today
<Esquire> check this wacko online radio http://www.linux.fm/
<Esquire> Howzit going Kilos ?
<Kilos> good thanks and you
<Esquire> I'm all well thanks
<nlsthzn> hey again to anybody still here
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn been kinda dead here today
<nlsthzn> Kilos: It happens I guess... I am fluish so not been on the PC to much, can't concentrate on anything
<Kilos> go sleep it off
<Kilos> oh you at work?
<nlsthzn> nope, on leave... will go sleep soon I guess... don't have the right meds which suck... must get some tomorrow
<Kilos> get well soon
<nlsthzn> Kilos: thx :)
<sakhi> I'm looking for a command line back up application that can do incremental backups (besides rsync) Any ideas where I can get it? it should be as easy as aptitude install --package and work on it from there, and it should not have a heavy GUI.
<linuxboy_> sakhi: the only one that springs to mind is backuppc
<linuxboy_> sakhi: not sure if it fits your needs
<sakhi> I will try it thanks, I have been trying out Mondo too.
<nuvolari> hello
<nuvolari> g'night
<nuvolari> bedtime
<nuvolari> :/
<Kilos> night nuvolari 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nuvolari> thanks oom, you too :)
<Kilos> thank you
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-30
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> hiya nuvolari  how are you today
<nuvolari> I'm okay oom thanks. How are you?
<Kilos> fine ty
<inetpro> good morning
<nlsthzn> hi all
<confluency> lol, "drivers" for a fax to email gateway.
<confluency> Oh, tech support dudes.  WTFBBQ.
<Kilos> hi confluency 
<nlsthzn> confluency: was just reading the mails :D
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hi :)
<Kilos> nlsthzn,  hows the flu
<nlsthzn> Kilos: bad... just got me a ton of meds
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-01
<deegee_> Maaz: weather in pretoria
<Maaz> deegee_: In Lanseria, South Africa at 6:00 AM SAST on December 01, 2010: 18°C; Humidity: 88%; Wind: North at -; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:07 AM SAST/6:45 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 1:30 AM SAST/2:30 PM SAST
<deegee_> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> deegee_: No problem
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and peeps not asleep still
<superfly> hi Kilos
<drubin> Kilos: Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi drubin you well?
<maiatoday> hi drubin, Kilos
<Kilos> hi maiatoday 
<Kilos> superfly, hows the gastro
<drubin> Kilos: Very
 * drubin has been awake since 5am
<Kilos> wow thats good to hear
<maiatoday> yikes drubin, are you sick again or did you go riding your bike
<Kilos> wet the bed , did we
<drubin> maiatoday: riding I am fine.
<maiatoday> oh that's good to hear, I think I caught some or other flu thing, very cold and feel icky, does that sound familiar?
<drubin> shame :( go home
<drubin> now before it gets worse if yo go home and sleep it wont last long
<maiatoday> yah I'll see how it goes, today is the last day of the week and the last day of the sprint
<maiatoday> for me
<drubin> ;( you going to make it worse
<superfly> Kilos: it's mostly better, thanks
<drubin> superfly: And the little maggot
<superfly> he's fine... he had it the easiest of all of us
<drubin> it is better that way.
<linuxboy> did #ubuntu-za share some gastro?
<drubin> I never had gastro.
<superfly> drubin: you don't want it, trust me
<linuxboy> spuit poep!
<Kilos> always keep imodium or prodium on hand. peeps that get gastro
<Kilos> old name for gastro gippo guts
<maiatoday> rooibos tea without milk no sugar for cramps and to re-hidrate. Banana if you can stomach it to settle things down. Unless it's one of those bugs that loves sugar ...
<superfly> doesn't help when it's coming out the top too
<maiatoday> and of course white bread toast with marmite
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eish superfly you had it so bad
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> musta lost some weight
<superfly> was drinking energade like it was going out of fashion yesterday, to keep my energy levels up
 * Symmetria sighs at the lack of decent nntp server software
<froztbyte> haha
<froztbyte> yeah, we had the same experience the other day...
<froztbyte> there are quite a few really crappy ones
<cocooncrash> mgorven@mamma:/tmp$ curl -s http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz | zgrep Filename.*2.6.32-26-virtual
<cocooncrash> Filename: pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-26-virtual_2.6.32-26.48_i386.deb
<cocooncrash> mgorven@mamma:/tmp$ curl -I http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-26-virtual_2.6.32-26.48_i386.deb
<cocooncrash> HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
<cocooncrash> Symmetria: Your mirroring script is broken.
<froztbyte> Symmetria: shouldn't ambo be sorting that out?
<Symmetria> froztbyte yeah
<Symmetria> kick him
<Symmetria> :P
<froztbyte> kicked
<nlsthzn> hi all
<nlsthzn> 17 people in the uae for the second meeting... thats pretty sweet :)
<superfly> wow
<nlsthzn> superfly: pity I still can't join in 
<superfly> nlsthzn: too far or at work?
<nlsthzn> too far... they all in Dubai, I am like 600km away
<superfly> eish
<nlsthzn> if I can get some people in Abu Dhabi I would be able to join in...
<Kilos> google invalid certificate chain for omega.contacts.msn.com
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<drubin> nuvolari: but you can join in on irc
<drubin> tab fail
<Kilos> microstinks changed the ssl certificates or something for msn and ek sukkel
<Kilos> grrrr
<LordCow> update pidgin
<LordCow> = fine
<Kilos> ty LordCow  methinks i need the pidgin ppa to do that right
<LordCow> nope?
<LordCow> just update
<Kilos> oh is there another way
<Kilos> ?
<LordCow> uhr
<LordCow> what're we talkin about again?
<Kilos> updating pidgin
<LordCow> yes
<LordCow> and
<Kilos> ok i try 
<LordCow> u haven't upgraded before?
<Kilos> nope 
<Kilos> me be dom
<LordCow> oic
<LordCow> that sux
<Kilos> yeah lol
<Kilos> but always get help here
<LordCow> used synaptic?
<Kilos> yes
<LordCow> do it there
<Kilos> i understand ubuntu farely well
<Kilos> ok
<LordCow> maverickify yourself 1st tho
<Kilos> cant no data to waste
<Kilos> or use
<LordCow> hektik
<Kilos> yeah
<LordCow> are you 16?
<Kilos> but lucid must work as well
<LordCow> it doesn't
<LordCow> i tried
<Kilos> plus
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> 43
<LordCow> don't have R30 ?
<Kilos> nope
<LordCow> hektik+1
<Kilos> what would that help
<LordCow> then u can buy more gigybits
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry> gigybits?
<Kilos> R389 for 2g
<LordCow> yea gigybits
<Tonberry> mtn?
<Kilos> voda
<Tonberry> ah
<Kilos> must be a workaround in lucid
<LordCow> ja def
<Kilos> not gonna accept that ms can win
<Kilos> looking at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ssl-certificate-problem-in-pidgin-and-msn.html
<Kilos> it seems to work
<LordCow> h4x
<Kilos> dunno for how long
<Kilos> h4x?
<Kilos> is that japanese
<Kilos> lol
<LordCow> it's a l33t filter
<LordCow> you failed
<Kilos> i failed what? lol
<Kilos> im not a geek as such
<Kilos> mechanic and farmer used to be
<LordCow> sweet
<GlobalExpress> Hi, has anyone experienced freezing while watching videos? Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<drubin> not I
<GlobalExpress> what version are you using? 
<GlobalExpress> Nvidia drivers?
 * Symmetria sets up trial tenet nntp server
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu 10.04 freezes when watching videos
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu 10.04 freezing and Ctrl + Alt + Backspace does nothing but ..." http://superuser.com/questions/145454/ubuntu-10-04-freezing-and-ctrl-alt-backspace-does-nothing-but-music-keeps-pla :: "[ubuntu] [10.04] Ubuntu freeze because of Firefox? - Page 4 ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469650&page=4 :: "icewalkerz: How to fix intel video card freezing problem in Ubuntu ..." http://icewalkerz.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-fi
<GlobalExpress> thanks for the help
<Kilos> GlobalExpress, did you come right
<Kilos> the guys are kinda busy so it takes a while before they get to here
<GlobalExpress> Well I changed some settings under the Nvidia X Server and disabled the screensaver. 
<drubin> Symmetria: where is the freenode server
<Kilos> GlobalExpress, hope it works now
<Kilos> maybe visit here more often 
<GlobalExpress> Kilos, thanks
<Kilos> nice to see new faces
<GlobalExpress> are there any good games for ubuntu?
<Kilos> have you looked in synaptic under games
<GlobalExpress> i have
<Kilos> or just be patient and some one that plays games will help you when he/she gets a chance
<Kilos> lets ask maaz
<Kilos> what kinda games you intereted in
<Kilos> interested
<GlobalExpress> well RPG, FPS, RTS
<Kilos> maaz google rpg for ubuntu lucid
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu -- Details of package freedroidrpg-data in lucid" http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/freedroidrpg-data :: "Ubuntu -- Details of package omega-rpg in dapper" http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/omega-rpg :: "Linux RPG's? - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353910 :: "Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx HD - Video" http://www.metacafe.com/watch/5061298/ubuntu_10_04_lucid_lynx_hd/ :: "PlayDeb.net Beta - Updates for Ubuntu 
<GlobalExpress> Thanks Maaz
<Kilos> you gotta say maaz firts
<Kilos> first
<Kilos> then the bot listens
<GlobalExpress> that's right, keyboard error... :)
<Kilos> lool
<GlobalExpress> Maaz, thanks for the links
<Maaz> GlobalExpress: not at all
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> heh morgs
<inetpro> morgs: you still breathing?
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ehlo
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-02
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and all of ya
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Symmetria> ETR on SEACOM is 2 hours 
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos
<superfly> afternoon nuvolari
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> afternoon superfly :P
<drubin> More
<drubin> oops
<drubin> hey guys
<Kilos> hi drubin 
<superfly> it feels like it should already be afternoon :-/
<Kilos> eish superfly you didnt sleep well?
<superfly> Kilos: I slept OK, just feels like it's been a LONG day already
 * drubin has been up and about since 5:45
<cocooncrash> W: Failed to fetch http://debian.mirror.ac.za/debian-security/dists/lenny/updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<cocooncrash> Oh, Symmetria isn't here
<Owkkuri> cocooncrash: isn't seacom down? 
<cocooncrash> Owkkuri: Possibly, but why should that break mirror.ac.za from .za?
<Owkkuri> I think they wouldn't be able to sync from europe or where ever they sync from.
<cocooncrash> Sure
<cocooncrash> So the mirror might be out of date, but it shouldn't be inconsistent.
<Owkkuri> partial sync maybe?
<cocooncrash> It still shouldn't be inconsistent :P
<Owkkuri> :P
<Owkkuri> I suppose using another repo should suffice for now or maybe just wait till it's fixed.
<Diabolik> Hey can someone here please help me with a networking issue , I'm trying to setup a file server using samba , but before that I can't connect to the server with the hostname , only the IP
<Diabolik> I've tried changing the nsswitch.conf
<Diabolik> and installing winbind
<Diabolik> no success
<superfly> you'll need to provide more details of how your network is set up before anyone can help you
<Diabolik> ok well , multiple computers using dynamic IP's must connect to the server using the hostname
<Diabolik> just trying to get mine to connect properly 1st
<Tonberry> a proper dns name?
<Tonberry> or a wins name?
<pascal`> Tonberry, I believe what he's looking for is a way to enable lookup by hostname on a LAN
<pascal`> Tonberry, so, it's an Ubuntu server on a mixed OS lan, and the other machines need to resolve the IP address by hostname
<Kilos> me needs some help from an audacity user pleas. i ticked view and toolbars i think now have two alsa default bars at the top and no where to close or reset
<Kilos> does anyone know some command or something to reset it please
<Kilos> rebooting doesnt help
<superfly> Kilos: rebooting is a Windows mindset
<Tonberry> thats what they all say 
<Tonberry> until xorg memory leaks
<superfly> Kilos: what you can always do is delete Audacity's config directory
<Kilos> sorry superfly but i tried everything i could but cant close it anymore
<superfly> which I presume is .audacity
<Tonberry> or your network card driver crashes the kernel
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i try see if i member how to get there
<Tonberry> or the bluetooth system causes uninteruptable programs that hog whatever device they should be using
<Tonberry> </rant>
<Kilos> looks like it
<Kilos> the fly knows how
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> with ls -la i see .audacity-data
<Kilos> superfly, i think i gotta get into the directory but cd to where i dunno
<Kilos> its not a device
<Kilos> and cant cd /audacity
<Kilos> nor cd .audacity
<Kilos> i in .audacity-data
<Kilos> me looks further
<Kilos> bash: cd: .audacity.cfg: No such file or directory
<Kilos> rem .audacity.cfg
<Kilos> The program 'rem' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install remind
<Kilos> lol . i be stuck
<Tonberry> what should rem do?
<Kilos> i thought it would remove it
<Tonberry> rm
<Kilos> maybe i need remove
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> rm .audacity.cfg
<Kilos> rm: cannot remove `.audacity.cfg': No such file or directory
<Kilos> maybe i gotta sudo it
<Tonberry> not if its in your home dir
<Tonberry> try tab completing the filename
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> bloep bloep bloep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> later
<Tonberry> are you sure the file actually exists?
<Tonberry> k
<Kilos> two thing in -data
<Kilos> audacity.cfg  AutoSave  presets
<Kilos> 3
<maiatoday> hey drubin, should we do an ubuntu hour this saturday? There is no-one around? maybe just coffee at the market?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> audacity.cfg  AutoSave  presets
<Kilos> that surely means that the .cfg file is there
<Kilos> but cant rm or cd to it
<maiatoday> ok for anybody who is interested, unanimous decision by me and drubin, no ubuntu hour in stellenbosch on saturday
<maiatoday> we will resume again soon
<superfly> Kilos: I just looked around my computer, and I'm afraid I can't find where audacity saves its settings
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> i tried a complete removal and installed again but its same
<Kilos> no serious though
<superfly> Kilos: sudo aptitude purge
<Kilos> i did that
<Kilos> when i install again its same
<nlsthzn> hi all
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> we not all. others are hiding from you
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> superfly, Kilos hi, np... I also lurk alot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so hows the ubuntu arab doing
<Kilos> flu gone now
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Well... currently I am fully openSUSE and the meds keep the flu symptoms down... going to watch the world superboat champs live in Abu tomorrow (should be sweet)
<Kilos> eish not ubuntu
<Kilos> you just came down some steps
<Kilos> those boats fly hey
<Kilos> very fast things
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Don't know... will be keeping up with Ubuntu somehow... and can't wait to see and hear the boats... today was national day in UAE... cars still honking and going nuts, will upload photos and videos :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have watched them on the idiot box
<Kilos> they move
<nlsthzn> Will watch 'em and takes some vids :)
<Kilos> i just asked for help on #audacity
<Kilos> hopefully they have seen it before
<Kilos> lol i know wedwo did the same thing
<Kilos> and im sure he hasnt founf the solution yet
<Kilos> found
<nlsthzn> Well, thats my sleepy time now... night all :)
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> #audacity only has 18 lurkers
<Tonberry> lol
<Kilos> one guy helping
<Kilos> i hope
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> fixed
<nuvolari> bleh :/ bedtime
<nuvolari> cheerz everyone
<nuvolari> lekker slaap oom Kilos
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> nag nuvolari lekker slaap seun
<Kilos> got help from olinuxx a frenchman on #audacity
<Kilos> superfly, in audacity you just drag that new bar by grabbing it in the top left corner and down to the main window
<Kilos> in case someone else asks you
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya all morrow
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-03
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> heh Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos
<nuvolari> and superfly, inetpro
<Kilos> lo julle
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<inetpro> deegee_1: wb
<deegee_1> hi inetpro :-)
<inetpro> deegee_1: heh, what's up doc?
<deegee> inetpro: not much, doing server updates & some dev work...
<inetpro> deegee: did you see the latest full circle magazine?
<inetpro> quite an impressive image on the front page
<deegee> inetpro: yep, busy reading it atm.
 * deegee is interested in virtualization...
<deegee> inetpro: there's also a podcast #13 for download
<inetpro> morgs: wb
<inetpro> deegee: posdcats #13?
<inetpro> s/posdcats/podcast/
<deegee> :-)
<morgs> inetpro, hi!
 * morgs is trying to be on IRC regularly again
<inetpro> morgs: good to see you again
<morgs> :)
<deegee> inetpro: i have setup/configured my server to stream video on the lan using vlc
<deegee> inetpro: for some reason i can't pickup the stream from a client pc...
 * deegee googles for more information
<superfly> welcoem back morgs
<superfly> *welcome
<morgs> hi superfly 
 * morgs is looking for an Ubuntero sysadmin: http://www.praekelt.com/careers-software-sys-admin.html
<linuxboy> I have a job already, thanks
<|3o|3> morgs: quite a cool job-description-thingy
<linuxboy> morgs: I'd so apply if I didn't just start a new job
<inetpro> morgs: cool job description :-)
<morgs> inetpro, I was going to go with a more normal description but the team decided to do something creative.
<morgs> Alternatively I was going to go with "hack this server to find the secret email address to mail your CV to" but chickened out :)
<inetpro> hehe
<inetpro> morgs: I hope you can find the right guy
<morgs> inetpro, girls are welcome too :-P
<morgs> but statistically, yeah...
<Count_Janik> morgs: are you able to reveal ballpark salary at all?
<Count_Janik> given that obviously dependent on experience of candidate etc etc
<Count_Janik> I guess that's a no then :)
<superfly> morgs: still looking for a Python developer?
<morgs> superfly, yes, http://www.praekelt.com/careers-software-engineer-needed.html
<inetpro> Maaz: what shall we have for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: I'll remember that
<inetpro> Maaz: what
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry...
<morgs> Maaz, what?
<Maaz> morgs: Sorry...
<inetpro> :-)
<morgs> heh
<inetpro> cocooncrash: how do I get rid of that now?
<superfly> Maaz: forget last factoid
<Maaz> superfly: I didn't know about last factoid anyway
<inetpro> superfly: cool, thanks
<superfly> Maaz: forget what shall
<Maaz> superfly: I didn't know about what shall anyway
<superfly> Maaz: forget what shall we
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
 * Kilos wonders if froztbyte and froztyza are the same guy
<confluency> No, but they're first cousins.
<confluency> froztyza has a beard.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty
<froztbyte> confluency: :D
<inetpro> maa[tab] gone on awol again?
<inetpro> cocooncrash: what happened to maaz?
<Kilos> aw maaz dead
 * Kilos cries
<froztbyte> bangbang
<Kilos> hi froztbyte 
<Kilos> hmmm. methinks drubin took maaz and ran off
<Kilos> gonna sell him to the enemy
<Tonberry> o0
<Tonberry> which enemy would that be?
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry> open source software has so many
<Kilos> take your pick
<Kilos> Tonberry, do you get linuxtips
<Kilos> mail i mean
<Tonberry> is that a mailing list?
<Kilos> there a new boot loader and a replacement for grub
<Kilos> yip. i cant even member when i joiuned them
<Tonberry> but i like grub
<Kilos> new one is burg
<Kilos> grub works for me too
<Tonberry> well it looks pretty
<Kilos> ah youve seen it
<Tonberry> but i only see a boot loader somewhere between once a month and once a week
<Kilos> im still trying to find the link
<Tonberry> i just googled it
<Kilos> oh
<Tonberry> http://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/Screenshots
<Kilos> lineo solutions is the other tip
<Kilos> claims to boot linux i 4.06 secs
<Tonberry> looks like its targeted for embedded devices
<Kilos> lol whatever that might be
<Kilos> oh you mean motherboard fixtures
<Kilos> my bios takes almost as long as ubuntu
<Kilos> 30 secs bois and 40 sec ubuntu
<Kilos> wb drubin 
<drubin> Kilos: Thanks...
<Kilos> did you break or steal maaz
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos ducks
<cocooncrash> Kilos: I restarted Maaz, he doesn't seem able to connect to freenode
<cocooncrash> Will investigate later.
<Kilos> aw. ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> night all
<kodez> evening
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-04
<nuvolari> fp
<Kilos> morning all
<jigsaw> hi all (from australia)
<Kilos> aw
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> bietjie moeg nou
<nuvolari> :zzZ
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what does locobot_2 do here guys
<Kilos> cant even make coffee
<drubin> Kilos: he logs the channel so you can view them online
<drubin> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ << Kilos 
<Kilos> oh ty drubin 
<drubin> but ye he can't make coffee he is useless other then logs :)
<Kilos> pity he cant make coffee though
<Kilos> lol
<drubin> pitty.
<drubin> any how bbl maybe
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> go well and safe
<Kilos> who would have thought one can miss a bot
<Kilos> wow freenode must be sick too
<Kilos> what a job to get in
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> why oom KilosL
<nuvolari> *?
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> tot my mail mashien sukkel
<Kilos> miskien vodacom wat sukkel hier
<froztbyte> Kilos: fwiw, it is as you think
<froztbyte> (frozty_sa == me)
<Kilos> lol i know
<Kilos> hows ya
<Kilos> gotta go eat
<Kilos> later guys
<froztbyte> helluva headache, otherwise not too bad
<Kilos> eish headaches suck
<Kerbero> backpain suck
<Kerbero> +s
<Kilos> fwiw ??
<nuvolari> Kilos: for what it's worth
<Kilos> oh ty nuvolari 
<Kilos> i forget all these things
<Kilos> we always ate well so always had enough energy to use full words
<nuvolari> Kilos: heh ya, that's were maaz was quite helpful :P
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> RIP. maaz :'(
<Kilos> yeah i miss maaz lots
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he will return i am sure
<Kilos> like a phoenix
<nuvolari> Kilos: well... there's a difference between using kinda acronyms and just being lazy :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya ya
<nuvolari> like the people chatting from phones are usually the latter
<nuvolari> nd i ht it whn thy cht lk ths :O
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ok, maybe too much there, but you get the idea :P
<Kilos> yeah i have seen sms's like that
<Kilos> i just delete them
<nuvolari> meh :/ I'm tired
<nuvolari> think i'm going to bed oom
<nuvolari> Kilos: lekker slaap!
<Kilos> jy ook seun
<nuvolari> dankie oom
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-05
<drubin> did I wake up before the superfly for once ? ;-p
<superfly> drubin: you don't have a toddler :-P
 * Kilos greets all\
<Kilos> another day without cyber coffee
 * Kilos cries
<cocooncrash> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much cocooncrash my good good friend
<froztbyte> what was it?
<cocooncrash> Dodgy server in chat.eu.freenode.net I think
<froztbyte> damned (germans|french|italians|...)
<cocooncrash> Heh
<Kilos> yoooooohooooooo
<Kilos> ty so much cocooncrash 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: np
<drubin> superfly: So I wasn't up before you?
<superfly> drubin: no you were... on weekends we try to get some sleep
<superfly> because we're so tired from the week 
 * superfly watches his snake eat
<Kilos> lol hi drubin superfly 
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 dries 
<|3o|3> hey there
<dries> hi there - I'm new to this.  trying to find my way?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<dries> Thanks!
<nuvolari> Maaz: :D you're back!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: you're excused
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: I'm not like that
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz: you heard me
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> nevermind
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos
<Kilos> and he seems to be faster
<nuvolari> welcome dries
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  gaan dit goed?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom, bietjie skuins geduik vanmiddag :P voel nou stukke beter. En oom?
<Kilos> baie goed dankie
<dries> dankie vir die welkom, vind nog my pad...
<Kilos> dries, ons het n afrikaanse kanaal ook
<Kilos>   #ubuntu-afr
<nuvolari> Kilos: spam!! :P
<Kilos> hierdie is meestal n engelse kanaal sodat almal kan verstaaan
<dries> mag ons nie hier 'kode' praat nie?
<Kilos> ja hierdie is die ubuntu hulp kanaal
<Kilos> nuvolari, ??
<nuvolari> ja oom?
<dries> cool, no problem
<Kilos> wat van spam
<Kilos> ek en nuvolari vat net kanse altyd hier
<nuvolari> lol, nee toemaar oom, ek joke net. Ander netwerke kry hulle onnies in 'n knoop as jy 'n ander channel noem :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ja, :P sometimes they "berispe" us
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> what's english for "berispe"?
<Kilos> scold
<dries> reprimand
<Kilos> there you go
<nuvolari> :/ isn't there a simple word?
<Kilos> scold = uittrap
<nuvolari> in short, they threaten to kick us and report us to the tux-mafia
<Kilos> lol
<dries> thanks, ek voel al klaar welcome!
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> dries: is it your first time on IRC?
<Kilos> if you need help with coding some of the top brains in the game dwell here
<Kilos> only weekends are very quiet
<dries> first time... still having a hard time with emacs irc client
<nuvolari> whut? :/
<dries> like punishment
<nuvolari> why??
<Kilos> dries wat os are you using
<nuvolari> dries: the GUI or CLI version?
<nuvolari> if you like CLI, then rather try weechat
<nuvolari> for everything else, there's quassel
<Kilos> or xchat on gui
<Kilos> lol
<dries> I have that installed as well, but still trying diff things
<dries> i'm cli
<Kilos> one day i will try quassel out
<nuvolari> I take it you're an emacs fan then?
<nuvolari> go stand in the corner
<nuvolari> VI ftw :P
<dries> emacs... I'm in the corner
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> emacs always seemed like so much effort :/ Tried to work with it more than once, and failed miserably
<dries> right - I see it as a puzzle game.  always something to discover.  But a lot of trouble to get stuff done.
<nuvolari> o.o
<nuvolari> did I scare him away?
<nuvolari> whoops :/ didn't mean to
<Kilos> lol
<Esquire> Howdy :)
<Kilos> hiya Esquire 
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hard work making these smiley things
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> hi all
<charlvn> whois dries
<Kerbero> dries is the who
<Tonberry> its a trap
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-28
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> nuvolari, is jy ok?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hoe gaan dit vanoggend?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Langjan> Ook so dankie
<Kilos> you didnt read your mail yet?
<Kilos> het jy darem gewen met 11.04
<Langjan> Ja dankie. What can you tell me about the pros and cons of Thunderbird and Evolution, especially re my mail and adress book transfer problems?
<Kilos> i havent used thunderbird but others say it is easier to set up
<Langjan> Unfortunately I have to go, will chat later.
<Kilos> ok cheers
<Kilos> go well
<Langjan> You to thanks. 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Vince-0> Kilos!
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> back online I see
<Vince-0> *peon voice: work work
<Kilos> yeah but not all day
<Kilos> Vince-0, how old are you
<Kilos> or how young?
<Vince-0> ha! 26 this December
<Kilos> ah then only 35 years of work to go
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> yar tell me about it, the daily grind is getting to me
<Kilos> the trick is to enjoy your work, then its much easier
<Vince-0> ya! that's the idea but the joy is no more. Thinking about jumping ship and being a fisherman on a remote island somwheres
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you will be lost without an internet connection
<Vince-0> probably, can get almost anywhere these days
<nuvolari> o/ mornings 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ek is okei ja dankie :P was net 'n woeste paar dae
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> bbl
<kbmonkey> hello
<inetpro> good morning kbmonkey and others
<inetpro> Kerbero: your updates working now?
<Kerbero> nope
<inetpro> serious!?
<Kerbero> indeed
<inetpro> I can connect from the office
<Kerbero> i'm forcing my system to use the tenet mirrors
<Kerbero> by using ubuntu.mirror.ac.za as the address
<Kerbero> i think if you use za.archive.ubuntu.com it might work now
<inetpro> I use za.archive.ubuntu.com and it works
<Kerbero> as they might have change the cname to point to another mirror
<inetpro> ah
<Kerbero> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18911
<inetpro> Kerbero: yes I noticed the message from pjdelport
<inetpro> but as you mentioned one needs a login to see that
<Kerbero> that message was just a request to change the cname
<Kerbero> to another mirror
<Kerbero> so i guess that was done
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> you have a login for that?
<Kerbero> launchpad logi worked
<Kerbero> just use that ubuntu sso
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> Kerbero: great, that should hopefully nudge them to fix things
<inetpro> BTW, I have not had any feedback from the NOC at Tenet
<Kerbero> ok sent a mail to rennews
<Kerbero> hopefully a reply there
<Kerbero> Hi JP
<Kerbero> We are investigating the problem.   
<Kerbero> Regards
<Kerbero> --
<Kerbero> Shukri Wiener
<Kerbero> TENET
<Kerbero> On 28 Nov 2011, at 11:57 AM, JP Meijers wrote:
<Kerbero> > The mirror.ac.za server seems to be down since Friday or Saturday. What 
<Kerbero> > is the current status of this server?
<Kerbero> >
<Kerbero> > Regards
<Kerbero> > JP Meijers
<Kerbero> > Stellenbosch University
<Kerbero> > Linux User Group
<Kerbero> >
<Kerbero> > _______________________________________________
<Kerbero> > REN-news mailing list
<Kerbero> > REN-news@lists.tenet.ac.za
<Kerbero> > http://lists.tenet.ac.za/mailman/listinfo/ren-news
<nuvolari> Kerbero: please use pastebin for so many lines of text
<Kerbero> ok
<nuvolari> or at least paste the useful lines :P
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> i was just happy that we actually got a reply
<drubin> Kerbero: Doesn't mean they will fix it
<Kerbero> true
<inetpro> Kerbero: I got feedback from TENET, "There was a general issue with the mirror server.  This has been resolved..." http://pastebin.com/s7zR4vN9
<Kerbero> awesome
<inetpro> can somebody check and verify whether za.archive.ubuntu.com is pointing back to TENET
<inetpro> as far as I can see it's still pointing to the same as archive.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> see you tonight
<tumbleweed> inetpro: just poked #ubuntu-mirrors about that
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks
<tumbleweed> inetpro: done
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ahh, great 
<inetpro> now pointing to 155.232.191.229
<inetpro> that was quick
<bmg505> telcrap is evil
<bmg505> was adsl-less from 16th to no fault of nature or myself, all a tellcrap techy the fooked up
<bmg505> only in za land
<inetpro> tumbleweed: can I download a .iso with all the latest updates?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: only for LTSs
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro wants to download a fresh ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso 
<inetpro> or rather I have one right here at the office and have just zsynced it
<inetpro> but there are a lot of updates 
 * inetpro needs to go slow with bandwidth at home
<inetpro> hmmm... 
<inetpro> perhaps I should just install it here on a VM and get all the updates like that
<Kerbero> can't you make a startup disk on a flash drive with a persistence file
<Kerbero> and update it while live booting
<Kerbero> or will those updates not be used when you install from it then
<Kerbero> what we normally do is create a mirror of the repo on an external hdd with apt-mirror
<Kerbero> but it is about 30GB iirc
<inetpro> Kerbero: that's to much for me 
<Kerbero> yes that is a lot
<Kerbero> but if one have a 100mbps LAN connection to a repo it's not :P
<inetpro> what's this package called where you can take the .deb files offline?
<inetpro> I think kilos was using it
<Kerbero> i don't understand what you mean
<inetpro> there is a package which you can install and use to sync all .deb files with a system that is not connected to the web
 * inetpro forgot what is was called
<Kerbero> almost sounds like apt-mirror
<Kerbero> or deb-mirror
<superfly> inetpro: aptoncd
<inetpro> ahh... thats the one, thanks superfly
<tumbleweed> it's also built-into synaptic
<tumbleweed> and there's apt-offline
<inetpro> tumbleweed: built-into synaptic? That is very interesting
<inetpro> my updates are almost done
<inetpro> will check it out
<inetpro> tumbleweed: does that mean I don't have to install aptoncd at all?
<inetpro> hmm... does oneiric even have synaptic?
 * superfly doesn't know
<inetpro> we'll see now
<inetpro> busy rebooting the vm after updates
<inetpro> hmm... if it there I don't know how to use it
 * inetpro busy installing quassel-client before installing and running aptoncd
<inetpro> Ubuntu Software Centre is nice but I still prefer aptitude
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, same thing here
<inetpro> superfly: so far I'm very impressed with the latest version of ubuntu
<inetpro> really looks very polished
<inetpro> eish, but I just hate working in a VM
 * inetpro should probably get a hardware and memory upgrade 
<superfly> inetpro: 4 gigs of RAM work wonders when you're dealing with VMs :-)
<drubin> superfly: 4gigs..... you can't run vm's with 4gigs
<superfly> drubin: as long as I'm not running more than 4 at a time, it's fine. I use them for testing, so I don't run them all the time
<drubin> superfly: I suppose I normally have netbeans and eclipse open and firefox so that means I am already using like 3gigs of ram :)
<superfly> drubin: uh, yeah, that would consume a lot of RAM
<drubin> superfly: also windows vm (blush)
<drubin> you can't give those things less thne 2gigs of ram
<superfly> drubin: well, I have an XP vm, though I hardly ever use it, and that doesn't use much RAM
<Kilos> evening guys
<Kilos> and a gal
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, verdict?
<Kilos> oh my. he really struggling with unity
<Kilos> zeref_, whats with the tail
<Kilos> hiya Langjan 
<Langjan> Howzit Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and there?
<Langjan> Fine thanks, all praise to the Lord! Which worldly problems are you solving tonight? 
<Kilos> lol boredom
<Kilos> have you got everything working
<Langjan> Wow! How do you manage to get there? Wish I had time for boredom...lol
<Kilos> ha ha
<Langjan> I have reverted to Thunderbird but still have to get to my old e-mails to find the guy who had ideas about transferring e-mails...
<Kilos> have you found them then
<superfly> hey Langjan
<Langjan> Battling to find the right registry files...
<Langjan> Do you know if there are guidelines to speed up Libre Office writer? 
<Langjan> Found as site with some hints, will try it now
<superfly> Langjan: did I tell you about OpenLP?
<Kilos> google how to speed up libreoffice writer
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to speed up libreoffice writer
<Maaz> Kilos: "LibreOffice - ArchWiki" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LibreOffice :: "10 essential LibreOffice Writer tricks | TechRepublic" http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-essential-libreoffice-writer-tricks/2852 :: "Five power tips for LibreOffice users | TechRepublic" http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/five-apps/five-power-tips-for-libreoffice-users/593 :: "Speeding up LibreOffice and OpenOffice.org" http://www.pclinuxos.com/fo
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: to many other interruptions in life
<Kilos> eish
 * inetpro is about to try it out again... hang on
<Kilos> voorspoed
<Langjan> Wow! Speedy Gonzales, thanks!
<Langjan> Just one little thing, enable quickstarter...
<Kilos> lol whats that
<Langjan> Libre Office, tools, options, memory, enable systray quickstarter
<Kilos> hopefully someone else here uses libreoffice and knows
<Kilos> or we can ask maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to enable libre office quickstarter
<Maaz> Kilos: "11.04 - How do I enable the libreoffice quickstarter in unity? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/34796/how-do-i-enable-the-libreoffice-quickstarter-in-unity :: "Common/Memory - LibreOffice Help" http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Memory :: "Installation of LibreOffice 3.3 on Linux » LibreOffice" http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/installation/linux/ :: "libreoffice -quickstart by default in LibreOffice ..." http://en.libre
<Kilos> top one Langjan 
<Langjan> Kilos I keep on getting into another chat when I connect xchat on my new system, perhaps 'cause I took the wrong turn in the beginning, how do I fix that?
<Kilos> when you open it do you first get a small window that tells you connect\
<Kilos> in  that small window you set up what channel you want to go to
<Langjan> Yes then it takes me to a room full of strangers... scary lol
<Kilos> no man
<Langjan> let me try again
<Kilos> open again now but dont say connect
<Kilos> oh my
<tumbleweed> inetpro: aptitude is unusable with multi-arch
<tumbleweed> inetpro: hopefully that'll be sorted out soon...
<tumbleweed> but for now, apt-get...
<Kilos> wait now Langjan 
<Kilos> stop right here
<Kilos> you have to set it up in that small window first before you say connect
<Kilos> scroll through networks till you get to freenode
<Kilos> tick freenode
<Kilos> then tick edit on the right
<Langjan> It connects automatically, before I have a say!
<Kilos> in favourite channels type in #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Looking good so far 
<Kilos> eish you ticked the connect automatically block hey
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Installer not crashed.. Ek busy restarting after install.... And oops 
<inetpro> Forgot to do nomodeset 
<Kilos> ha ha
<Langjan> Kilos, it connects me before I can select anything, but to the wrong channel...
<Kilos> how come it doesnt install without that nomodeset
<Kilos> yes jan
<Kilos> you need to get in that small window
<Kilos> wait lets see how we find it
<Kilos> while you are on this channel now what happens if you try open xchat again
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Doing the aptoncd thing before connecting online 
<inetpro> Hmm. Why can't do that? 
<Kilos> because its not same release
<inetpro> Running apt-get update and then gonna install aptoncd 
<Kilos> oh not installed yet
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: is the same release 
<inetpro> Yikes 
<Kilos> ah i thought you brought it from maverick
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> what Yikes
<inetpro> To many sources enabled by default 
<Kilos> repos?
<inetpro> Kilos no
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> I installed a vm with Oneiric at the office this afternoon / evening 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> Langjan, whats happening
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im sure he has ticked the skip network list on startup
<Kilos> dunno how to get back to the connect window now
<Kilos> unless maybe purging xchat will help
<Langjan> Kilos, tell you what, it's a mess trying to connect to this thing now!
<inetpro> Eish! 
<Kilos> Langjan, stop now
<Kilos> lets try
<Langjan> ok, what do I have to do?
<Kilos> you mustnt tick the skip network list on startup
<inetpro> They changed the easy to use aptoncd 
<Kilos> thats why it is going right online
<Langjan> I don't even know where that is...
<Kilos> when you tick xchat to open it
<inetpro> How to add the cd repo? 
<Kilos> you get a small window that lets you choose your channels
<Langjan> No, when I click to open, it opens up by itself into an unknown environment 
<Kilos> thats where you must choose freenode and type in #ubuntu-za in favourite channels
<Langjan> theres no such option
<Kilos> ok so i hope getting rid of xchat and installing it agin might help
<Langjan> I did, same again
<Kilos> on your maverick xchat as well??
<Langjan> What's Maverick - 10.10? No
<Langjan> Havent been there
<Kilos> ya 10.10
<Kilos> how did we used to chat
<Langjan> No should be fine there
<Kilos> you must have seen the small window on startup
<Kilos> on 10.10
<Kilos> anyway lets try purging it
<Langjan> Yes but it does not work here
<Kilos> you must write down these commands
<Kilos> sudo aptitude purge xchat
<Kilos> that should clean everything out
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude install xchat
<Langjan> ok is that all?
<Kilos> then when you try open it it should show the small window where you choose what channel you want and where you enter your nickname etc
<Kilos> wait
<Langjan> ok will try
<Kilos> if you get that small window
<Kilos> first you scroll to freenode
<Kilos> tick freenode once
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then tick edit on the right
<Kilos> type in #ubuntu-za in favourite channels
<Kilos> delete any others there if there are any
<Langjan> ok will do
<Kilos> ok i wait for you
<Langjan> ok
<superfly> Langjan: there's a connections menu option somewhere which brings up that dialog again
<Langjan> if i'm not back by 23:00, will try again tomorrow
<Langjan> Thanks Superfly 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i found it
<Kilos> i forgot how to do it
<Kilos> now i found it
<Kilos> ty for the reminder superfly 
<Kilos> its so so simple
 * Kilos bows my head in shame
<Kilos> jan
<Kilos> its easy
<Kilos> Langjan, 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos,  after doing all that, I still get into the wrong channel again then have to redo the settings
<Kilos> tick xchat in top left corner
<Kilos> then network list
<Kilos> you set it up there
<Kilos> sorry for giving you a run around
<Kilos> this way we can remove everything you dont want
<Langjan> Everythings right in there but it still takes me to the wrong channel
<Kilos> does it not leave the little window open
<Kilos> dont tick connect
<Kilos> and untick skip network list
<Kilos> thats what makes it go straight online
<Langjan> It was not selected
<Kilos> does that little window not stay open
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> Problem persists
<Kilos> if you tick xchat and network list does it not stay open
<Langjan> Is the server irc.freenode.net/8001 correct?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Yes it stays open
<Kilos> right slow down
<Kilos> you see freenode
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> scroll networks
<Kilos> then tick edit
<Kilos> tick freenode once then tick edit
<Kilos> what you see
<Langjan> again?
<Kilos> are you in the edit mode of freenode now
<Langjan> Favourite  channels #ubuntu-za 
<Kilos> is that all thats there
<Langjan> Auto connect
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> lets make sure its right first
<Langjan> what else should be there?
<Kilos> only that block that says global info must be ticked
<Kilos> are you registered with irc
<Langjan> OK I had global user clicked, have unticked that and it then asked my nickname, inserted, should be ok now. 
<Langjan> What is irc? 
<Kilos> internet relay channel
<Kilos> yes  it should work
<Kilos> irc is whewre you register the nick langjan
<Langjan> ok ek gaan nou slaap moet more 5 uur opstaan, sal weer gesels, dankie virrie moeite.
<Kilos> otherwise ones nickname gets stolen at times
<Kilos> jys welkom
<Kilos> it should work now
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Langjan> Mooi loop en slaap met jou oogies toe!
<Langjan> Dankie
<Kilos> tell it connect before you close down
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wen jy inetpro 
<inetpro> I 
<inetpro> Wag
<inetpro> Updates vat lank 
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> dis laat jy moet gaan slaap
<inetpro> Amper daar 
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Besig om nou quassel te instal
<Kilos> ek wou did hier install maar dis baie megs
<Kilos> al die kubuntu goed
<Kilos> 58 meg
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: hier's ek nou
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ok nou kan ons gaan slaap ne
<inetpro> maar is gou besig om die NVidia drivers te installeer
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> jy nie bang nie
<inetpro> tumbleweed: at least I got this green icon + lock at the top for foreign drivers
<inetpro> big thing is that I need to start up with nomodeset until I've installed the drivers
<tumbleweed> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom moet ek bang wees?
<Kilos> net nou crash jy weer
<tumbleweed> inetpro: that sounds like something you should talk to the ubuntu-x people about. Machines that require kernel options are *bad* for end-users
<Kilos> doesnt it work wit nouveau 
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<inetpro> at least not by default
<Kilos> how do you see to install then
<Kilos> without your mods does it boot to black screen ?
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/photos/114254397525521567468/albums/5680136389043315249
<inetpro> tumbleweed: that's what it looks like when I boot up with a live disk
<inetpro> without setting nomodeset
<Kilos> i cant go there man
<Kilos> you must tell me here
<tumbleweed> inetpro: that's entirely non-optimal :P
<tumbleweed> please file a bug against the linux package
<inetpro> will do so as soon as I have some more time
<Kilos> hehe ok guys, sleep tight
<inetpro> and as soon as I know that I got everything working on a fresh install
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<inetpro> tumbleweed: should install the post-release update of the NVIDIA driver ?
<inetpro> or just the recommended (current version)
<tumbleweed> inetpro: what do you mean by post-release update?
<inetpro> or both?
<inetpro> got this screen for installing Proprietary drivers
<inetpro> with both options
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers doesn't mention any post-release updates for oneiric
<tumbleweed> inetpro: screenshot please?
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/photos/114254397525521567468/albums/5680160469738361073
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ^^
<inetpro> ok I'm just leaving it as is now with just the recommended...
<inetpro> gonna reboot quickly and see what gives
<tumbleweed> inetpro: right, that's a separate package
<tumbleweed> I guess if you need it, you use it
<inetpro> ok, all seems working perfectly now
<tumbleweed> \o/
<inetpro> lemme quickly log a bug
<inetpro> tumbleweed: where do I start and what do I put in there?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<tumbleweed> ubuntu-bug linux, and describe the problem (and be prepared to test on daily CDs every now and then)
<inetpro> eish
<tumbleweed> don't you like giving back? :)
<inetpro> sure, don't worry I'll do it :-)
<tumbleweed> there's an alpha coming out this week, it'd be awesome if you could test on it
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<inetpro> hmm... I just need sleep urgently
<inetpro> where do I log bugs for X?
<tumbleweed> depends on where the bug is
<tumbleweed> the intel driver is in its own package
<tumbleweed> as is the proprietory nvidia driver
<inetpro> eish... launcpad timing out for me
<tumbleweed> nouveau: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<tumbleweed> what operation is timing out?
<inetpro> was doing a bug search
<inetpro> my connection is very bad today
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Please describe the bug in a few words, for example, "weather applet crashes on logout": 
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what you think I should write?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: Screen corrupted without nomodeset on *insert-model-here*
<inetpro> Screen corrupted without nomodeset on nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GTS 360M] 
<tumbleweed> with a little more explanation in the body. State what works, what doesn't and which CDs you saw it on
<tumbleweed> attach a screenshot
<inetpro> do I attach a screenshot afterwards?
<inetpro> ahh..
<inetpro> extra options
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ok that took way to long
<inetpro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/897436
<tumbleweed> inetpro: you get better at it with practice :)
<inetpro> thanks again for the help
<tumbleweed> inetpro: if nobody replies within a week or two, please remind me, and I'll poke people :)
<inetpro> ok cool, thanks
<inetpro> good night eveyone
<tumbleweed> night
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-29
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: my pleasure
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> morning nuvolari Squirm 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit vanoggend oom kilos?
<Kilos> redelik dankie seun en jy
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<nuvolari> is vandag en môre ons werk se afsluiting, so ons gaan 'n bietjie loaf :P
<Kilos> wat het jy so gesukkel laaste paar dae
<Kilos> ha ha dis lekker
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> nuvolari: enjoying rage?
<nuvolari> Kilos: besig oom :-/ dis al
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> Squirm: luckily they've been very quiet
<nuvolari> well, thus far
<Squirm> give it a week or 2, then join in
<nuvolari> in a week or 2 I'm going home
<nuvolari> well, in 2 weeks :P
<nuvolari> home home
<Kilos> yay then you can build up energy for the next year
<Squirm> mmm
<Squirm> bbl
<Kilos> mxit is big hey
<Kilos> Mxit users send over 700 million messages every day...  3 times more than Twitter users globally!
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> hmm... can you compare twitter with mxit?
<plustwo> hi inetpro
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> wb plustwo
<nuvolari> o/ +2
<plustwo> nuvolari: o/ :-)
<superfly> morning everyone
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> hi inetpro
<superfly> ohi dougx
<dougx> superfly: hi!
<superfly> how's it going?
<dougx> very good - you?
<inetpro> hmm... superfly: is that all he wanted to know?
<inetpro> wb drubin
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> wb drussell
 * inetpro needs a holiday
<superfly> inetpro: no, his connection timed out or something
 * superfly was downstairs with the wife and the kid
<drubin> inetpro: thanks
<drussell> inetpro: hiya :o)
<Kilos> afternoon drubin drussell inetpro 
<drussell> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi dougx 
<dougx> Kilos: hi
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> wb dougx
<dougx> thanx
 * superfly heads out for a little early afternoon nap
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> you well?
<maiatoday> Kilos: yeas thanks
<maiatoday> you?
<Kilos> im good too ty
<Kilos> bb tonight
<inetpro> wb 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> arme jan sukkel
<Kilos> sy xchat gaan nog na ander kanale eers
<Kilos> methinks maybe its the xchat folder in home thats remembering
<Kilos> if im wrong crap ,on me , if im right clap hands
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> no bunch today
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, hoe gaan dit vanaand?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self Langjan 
<Langjan> Goed dankie, noudat ek weer op 10.10 is.
<Kilos> het jy nie my pos gelees nie?
<Langjan> Ja dankie maar dit maak geen verskil nie
<Kilos> as jy daai file in home delete?
<Langjan> Het jy my epos van netnou gesien?
<Langjan> Geen verskil aan konneksie probleem nie
<Kilos> nog nie my evo kry elke huur pos
<Langjan> Het gewonder of ek die verkeerde opsie gebruik het by "use as" waar onder andere Fat16 en 32 opsies voorkom?
<Langjan> Daar is 'n hele klomp goggas op hierdie 11.04
<Kilos> watter opsie het jy gekies
<Kilos> ek is gelukkig met 10.10
<Langjan> Die een wat die stelsel ge"highlight" het, dit was Ext4 journaling file system
<Kilos> ek gebruik net ext4
<Kilos> ja dis die beste vir ubuntu ek dink
<Langjan> My stelsel maak nie compiz of theme installer oop nie en thunderbird is vol nonsens  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek weet nie eers wat compiz doen nie
<Langjan> Beter om te lag as te huil, dan voel jy beter, lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> maverick werk goed
<Langjan> Ek dink dis die ding wat my Bublebee probleme veroorsaak het, beter as dit nie werk nie? 
<Kilos> 10.10 dit is
<Langjan> Nie vir my nie...
<Kilos> gaan jy weer bumblebee gebruik
<Langjan> Nee, as ek kan help bly ek weg van die hommelby.  Kan daar met die CD iets verkeerd wees
<Kilos> watse cd
<Langjan> En xchat wrk ook op 10.04 soos altyd
<Kilos> ubuntu of bumblebee
<Langjan> Die installasie cD
<Langjan> vir 11.04 
<Kilos> eish jammer jy het nie 10.10 nie dis nog beter as 10.04
<Langjan> Nee 10.10 het nie classic opsie nie, gaga
<Kilos> jy kan as jy van dit boot die dink check in die opsies
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> 10.10 is gnome
<Kilos> net soos 10.04 maar beter
<Langjan> Is jy seker? Ek het 'n lang gesprek op forums gesien wr die ouens been en steen kla oor die 11.10 desktop wat die ontwikkelaars op hulle afdwing
<Kilos> maverick meerkat 10.10 is baie grand
<Kilos> 10.10 nie 11.10 nie
<Langjan> Sorry, dis 10.10 wat ek nou op is
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> Kilos: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<Langjan> ek dog jy praat van 11.10
<Kilos> 10.10 is baie grand
<Langjan> dis eat ek ook dink
<Langjan> wat
<Langjan> dis waar ek nou terug na toe is
<Langjan> met bumblebee robleem
<Kilos> ek kry nou en dan klein probleme maar dink dis van krag wat afgaan as ek besig is
<Langjan> probleem
<Kilos> het jy bumblebee nodig
<Langjan> weet nie...
<Kilos> as jy kan los als uit wat nie in jou synaptic is nie
<Langjan> eintlik ja want dit is nodig vir gramps genealogie wat ek wil probeer e.a
<Kilos> is daar nie n ubuntu ding wat dit kan doen nie
<Langjan> bublebee is in synaptic
<Kilos> is dit
<Langjan> ja man...
<Langjan> laat ek dit daar herlaai en sien wat gebeur
<Kilos> o dan is dit jou nvidia goed wat probs maak
<Kilos> bly op jou default graphics
<Langjan> wat beteken dit?
<Kilos> moenie by nvidia gaan drywers kry nie
<Langjan> nvidia? nou het jy my verloor. default graphics?
<Kilos> gebruik net soos dit ge instaleer het
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ek probeer onthou
<Kilos> jou prob was by bumblebee en iets anders
<Kilos> was dit nie nvidia nie
<Langjan> ek weet nie van drywers wat ek gekry het nie
<Langjan> miskien het jy so iets in die terminaal resultaat gesien, ek weet nie
<Kilos> as dit in synaptic is dan is dit veilig om te gebruik
<Langjan> maar dit wil nie herlaai nie, net "removal" en "complete removal"
<Kilos> ek vergeet nou. daai probleem wat jy ge pastebin het daai tyd
<Kilos> as  jy regs kliek op dit is daar nie reinstall nie
<Langjan> op wat?
<Kilos> dan is dit diep in die systeem
<Kilos> synaptic
<Kilos> het jy dit al klaar ge installeer
<Langjan> bumblebee? Net removal en complete removal
<Kilos> ek sien dit nie in my synaptic nie
<Langjan> Uit Synaptic: bumblebee is Optimus support for Linux, with real offloading, bumblebee-ui is an graphical interface for bumblebee
<Kilos> het jy dit al ge install
<Kilos> en wil jy dit reinstall
<Langjan> Ja dis dan die probleem wat ek lankal mee sit
<Langjan> Tik bumblebee in by search in synaptic
<Kilos> ek dog jy het nou net nuwe 10.10 ge install
<Langjan> Nee ek is terug by my ou 10.10
<Kilos> o op die ander drive
<Langjan> op my ander hardeskyf
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> o skuus man
<Langjan> geen probleem nie
<Kilos> kan jy onthou wat was die prob daar
<Langjan> nou verstaan ek jou vrae ook beter
<Kilos> bumblebee kon nie config nie
<Langjan> dis reg
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Maar alles werk nou weer by my, ek gaan jou daarmee los om oor wakker te le, dan gesels ons weer later ek moet gaan 
<Kilos> ek kon nie verstaan hoekom jy sukkel met die selle probleem op n nuwe ubuntu nie
<Kilos> leker slaap Langjan 
<Langjan> Toppunt van onnoselheid is om weer dieselfde ding te doen en ander resultate te verwag
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha
<Langjan> ek doen diot nie te gereeld nie
<Kilos> as jy weer daai error message kry pos dit vir my
<Langjan> Jy moet ook lekker slaap my vriend, die Here seen jou
<Kilos> daai waar bumblebee nie wil conf nie
<Langjan> Ek maaak so dankie
<Kilos> dankie oom
<Langjan> Reg so seuntjie...lmga, wies jou oom!
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> Mooi bly jongman
<Kilos> mooi loop langman
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-30
<bmg505> good morning :)
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> and sakhi and bmg505
<Kilos> superfly, how do you see what graphics card is in your pc without removing the cover and looking at the card please
<superfly> lspci
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> môre maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<superfly> meh. typical.
<superfly> Why hire one senior developer, when you can hire two juniors for the same price?
<superfly> Because you think you'll get twice the output, when in fact you'll only get half the output.
<zeref> true
<Kilos> guys where is the graphics card here please
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21xaBrzfN
<Kilos> am i totally blind
<Kerbero> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express
<Kerbero> Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Kilos> oh is that onboard?
<Kerbero> ek aanvaar so ja
<Kilos> not a plugin one
<Kilos> hi jan
<Langjan> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> Langjan, 
<Kilos> do you have a graphics card or are you using the onboard grahics
<Kilos> dankie Kerbero 
<Kerbero> plesier
<Langjan> How do I find out?
<Kilos> lol you look where your screen is plugged in
<Langjan> Kilos, as far as I know its on board
<Kilos> your lspci shows 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express
<Langjan> What does that imply?
<Kilos> i am not sure why 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> why its got all nvidia drivers if there isnt a nvidia card plugged in
<Langjan> Must I open up and have a look?
<Langjan> But seems like its not using nvidia? 
<Kilos> look at the back and see if screen plugged in at the motherboard level
<Kilos> or in one of the slots right angled from the motherboard
<Langjan> Difficult to say like that, its in the same area where all the sound, mouse, ethernet etc. cables are connected.
<Kilos> ok look inside and see if the screen is plugged into a connection on the motherboard or if its in another card plugged into the motherboard
<Langjan> I opened up, its directly into the motherboard
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> now we need help from clever guys
<Langjan> that's why I'm talking to you...
<Kilos> i dont know if intel uses the nvidia drivers
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> ja man
<Kilos> lets first make a backup so you dont lose everything
<tumbleweed> intel graphics smost certainly doesn't need nvidia drivers. Neither does an nvidia graphics card, nouveau is fine for non-gaming
<Kilos> you have a spare partition somewhere hey?
<Langjan> the only thing that's not backed up is my emails
<Kilos> tumbleweed, can we purge all nvidia stuff then
<Langjan> everything else is on 11.04 on the other hard drive, oh except my firefox passwords
<Langjan> passwords are not major issue, but emails is 
<Kilos> where do you have the spare partition Langjan 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: just don't even care about it
<tumbleweed> Kilos: standard ubuntu intalls include drivers for all sorts of things you don't have
<Kilos> tumbleweed, its giving hassles with dpkg configuring
<tumbleweed> right, get rid of it :)
<Langjan> tumbleweed, I like your drift
<Kilos> im scared he ends up with a blank screen
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> me too, nervous hehe
<tumbleweed> Langjan: have you checked lspci?
<Kilos> ok Langjan 
<tumbleweed> one does get onboard nvidia graphics
<Kilos> first we gotta work out how to make email backup with thunderbird
<Langjan> tumbleweed, kilos made me check lspci 
<Kerbero> maak 'n copy van /home/*/.thunderbird
<Kilos> Kerbero, gee asb die vole command
<Kilos> volle
<Kerbero> wel
<Kilos> Langjan, have you got a usb stick
<Langjan> yes
<Kerbero> gaan in nautilus in, show hidden files bo in die view menu, en copy daai directory erens heen
<Kilos> ok Langjan lets see if we get this right
<Langjan> nautilus? onthou eks die oudste op die skinderkanaal...
<Kilos> open home
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> scroll through all the files in home and you should see .thunderbird
<Langjan> I have been looking hard for that file for a few days, cannot find it
<Kilos> do you see lots of files in home Langjan 
<Langjan> Not too many, mostly my documents
<Kilos> ok go to view and 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> view hidden 
<Kilos> tick it
<Langjan> and some msf files that I put there 
<Langjan> shows the same files
<Kilos> if you tick view at the top you will see an option show hidden files
<Langjan> it is ticked, still shows the same files
<Kilos> i see over 60 folders and files
<Langjan> and sbd files
 * inetpro wonder of Langjan in die 'home' vouer is
<Kilos> lots of files with a . in front
<Langjan> not here
<Kilos> are you in home Langjan 
<Kilos> places home
<Langjan> It says jan/home
<Kilos> then scroll
<Kilos> open again
<Langjan> home/jan/home again
<Kilos> should be /home first then only jan
<Kilos> you must be in first home
<Kilos> before jan
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, in home/jan
<Langjan> that one has one folder in it named jan
<Kilos> sec i just look again
<inetpro> maar jan is die sogenaamde 'home' vouer
<Kilos> o ja skuus man
<inetpro> daarin lê al die verskuilde vouers wat met 'n . begin
<Kilos> now if you scroll there there must be lotsa files
<Kilos> maar hoekom sien hy hulle nie
<inetpro> Kilos: omdat hy in /home/jan/home was
<Langjan> ok nou is ek daar
<Kilos> sjoe ek was bekommerd
<Kilos> sien jy nou .thunderbird
<Langjan> .thunderbird ja
<Kilos> ek dink dis die een wat jy moet copy na ander plek toe
<Kilos> is dit reg inetpro ?
<inetpro> Langjan: just make sure that when you copy thunderbird files that you have closed the application 
<Kilos> ek dof met thunderbird
<Langjan> dis 2,1 gig, te veel vir my drive
<inetpro> Kilos: ja alles vir thunderbird is daarbinne
<Kilos> mooi dankie
<Kilos> evolution has a backup facility
<Kilos> saves all settings and existing mails
<Langjan> so must  I install evolution? 
<Kilos> we need info from a thunderbird man to know how to make thunderbird backups
<superfly> Langjan: no, just backup your .thunderbird directory
<Kilos> no we must save all thunderbird info so you dont lose it if we purge nvidia and you got a black screen
<Langjan> preferably on my other hard drive?
<superfly> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> save it to your usb stick Langjan 
<Langjan> its too much for my little stick, lol
<superfly> Langjan: anywhere where you won't overwrite it, even accidentally
<Kilos> ok onto another drive or cd
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Langjan> CD is also too small, dvd?
<Kilos> ja dvd fine
<superfly> if you can write to dvd, go ahead
<Langjan> I think my spare hard drive will be better?
<inetpro> Kilos: getting a blank screen does not mean that your files will be lost
<Kilos> anywhere you wont lose it if you need to reinstall
<Kilos> ja inetpro but he wont know how to get back here to get help
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> im scared it goes blank and he must reinstall maverick
<inetpro> Langjan: don't install evolution just so you can make a backup 
<inetpro> backing up a folder is peanuts if you just know how
<Langjan> ok, how do I access the spare drive to backup onto, it does not seem to give me an option to create a folder
<Kilos> dont you see the spare drive when you go places Langjan 
<Langjan> yes I do
<Kilos> open it there
<Kilos> then drag and drop what you want to save to a folder in it
<inetpro> Langjan: make sure you can create a folder first
<Langjan> any folder?
<Kilos> or make a folder on your desktop and name it backup
<inetpro> yes, in other words, test whether the partition is writable
<Kilos> then drag that to the spare drive
<Langjan> ok its backing up 2,8 gigs
<Kilos> skuus inetpro ek tik nog en sien nie jy't klaar gese wat om te doen nie
<inetpro> always make sure that you COPY and not MOVE
<Kilos> sjoe so much
<Langjan> I can see the drives but am not sure which is which and where the partition is
<inetpro> when you move data and run into errors you stand a chance to loose data
<Kilos> should be the option of right clicking on it and go copy to
<inetpro> Langjan: open two windows with the files and folders
<Kilos> i think drag and drop copies to other drives but moves on its own drive
<inetpro> one window with the source folder and the other you make sure that you're in the destination
<inetpro> in the source folder you rightclick the folder you want to copy and choose copy 
<inetpro> in the destination window you right-click in an open space and choose paste
<inetpro> Langjan: how much diskspace do you have on the backup device?
<Langjan> inetpro, what do you mean by "open two windows with the files and folders"?
<Langjan> 1 gig
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> Langjan: you open nautilus twice
<Kilos> that drive is big isnt it
<inetpro> or what are you using as the file manager?
<Langjan> thats my flash drive, my soare hard drive is 160 gig
<Langjan> spare
<inetpro> Langjan: so copy it to the spare hdd
<Langjan> thats what I think, only getting totally confused now
<inetpro> Langjan: take it slow and make sure you understand each step before you do it
<Langjan> I copied the files to my desktop and also to the desktop on what I think is the spare hard drive 
<Kilos> slow down take a deep breathe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all yours inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Langjan: have you ever used the terminal
<inetpro> ?
<Langjan> yes
 * inetpro feels much more at home with the terminal 
<inetpro> Langjan: df -h
<inetpro> please paste the output of that ^^
<Langjan> jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ df -h
<Langjan> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Langjan> /dev/sdb6              55G   46G  6.4G  88% /
<Langjan> none                  491M  264K  491M   1% /dev
<Langjan> none                  497M  6.3M  490M   2% /dev/shm
<Langjan> none                  497M  120K  496M   1% /var/run
<Langjan> none                  497M     0  497M   0% /var/lock
<Langjan> /dev/sdb1              87G  9.2G   74G  12% /media/7602f1e5-f372-44fc-8fdd-34965ac12073
<Langjan> /dev/sda1             144G   19G  118G  14% /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> funny names 
<Langjan> inetpro, if it helps, I have copied that file in 2 places onto the spare hard drive
<Kilos> inetpro, can i just ask you something
<inetpro> ok so /dev/sdb1 is 87GB and /dev/sda1 is 144 GB both seem to have more than enough space available
<inetpro> Kilos: sure
<inetpro> Langjan: du -hs /home/jan/.thunderbird
<Kilos> we tried sudo chown -R jan:jan /home/jan/
<Kilos> it said permission denied
<Kilos> even from root
<inetpro> Kilos: why, that should never be necessary
<Kilos> its one config file causing all the probs
<inetpro> ls -ld /home/jan/
<Kilos> mixed with bumblebee and nvidia
<inetpro> everything in your home folder should always have the permissions of the logged in user
<Kilos> Langjan, paste bin that to http://slexy.org
<Langjan> 2.4G	/home/jan/.thunderbird
<inetpro> ok Langjan which folder did you copy it to on /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424 ?
<inetpro> Langjan: ls -ld ~/
<Langjan> just closed it, will have to get back
<inetpro> Kilos: 'ls -ld /home/jan/' is the same as 'ls -ld ~/'
<inetpro> and that shoudl just give you one line of output
<inetpro> should*
<Kilos> ah sorry
<inetpro> no need to be sorry
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 57 jan jan 12288 2011-11-30 10:51 /home/jan/
<Kilos> i remeber some ls commands that were miles long
<inetpro> ok the home folder is still perfect
<inetpro> ok now let's do this
<inetpro> ls -ld /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2011-11-27 23:48 /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
<inetpro> hmm... there's a problem 
<inetpro> why is it mounted a root?
<inetpro> as root*
<Kilos> expain as you go please
<Kilos> explain as well
<inetpro> then again, is that an internal disk?
<Kilos> forgotten all those read write things
<Langjan> yes
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> ok Langjan, please pastebin the following if it's longer than 3 lines
<inetpro> ls -la drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2011-11-27 23:48 /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
<inetpro> hmm... there's a problem 
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> ls -la /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
 * inetpro copied and pasted accidentally... just do the last line
<inetpro> ls -la /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2011-11-27 23:48 /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> ls -la /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424/
<inetpro> hang on
<inetpro> please do: ls -la /media
<inetpro> I'm sure those long names are just soft links
<Langjan> total 16
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2011-11-30 11:01 .
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2011-11-22 12:55 ..
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2011-06-19 16:25 7602f1e5-f372-44fc-8fdd-34965ac12073
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2011-11-27 23:48 fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424
<inetpro> hmm... not?
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> ls -la /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424/
<inetpro> note the slash at the back
<Langjan> Big outcome, must I paste it here?
<inetpro> pastebin please
<Kilos> http://slexy.org please Langjan 
<inetpro> of http://pastebin.com/ .... maak nie saak waar nie
<Kilos> the ubuntu one hangs my machine for some reason
<Kilos> i think slexy is a lightweight one
<inetpro> np
<Langjan> http://pastebin.com/VFA9rdKK
<inetpro> Langjan: sorry if I sometimes take a while before responding... getting interrupted by work
<Langjan> Fine thanks inetpro grateful for the help.
<inetpro> Langjan: hmm... that looks like a previous or a new installation. Do you still plan to use it as that?
<Langjan> Are you refering to my other hard drive?
<inetpro> Langjan: this is /media/fd52e2ba-e2dc-4ece-a831-c64dc69c8424/ which is mounted on /dev/sda1
<Langjan> Sorry, I have no idea what that means. 
<Kilos> that was natty i think inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm... when you installed you must have skipped this partition unknowingly or on purpose and it's now just mounted as if it's an external drive
<Kilos> 11.04 hey Langjan ?
<Langjan> probably 
<inetpro> /dev/sda is typically your first physical drive
<inetpro> /des/sda1 is the first partition on that drive
<inetpro> /dev/sdb is the 2nd physical drive
<inetpro> oops... /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on that drive
<inetpro> then you get /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3....
<inetpro> and /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2, /dev/sdb3.... and so on
<inetpro> your system root folder is always mounted as /
<inetpro> in your case Langjan your root folder is mounted on /dev/sdb6
<inetpro> that seems to be the 6th partition on your 2nd physical drive
<Langjan> inetpro, when I installed 11.04 I selected a partition, I think about 4 gigs but I have to learn about identifying what is where 
<inetpro> it does not really matter which partition you choose, what is important is that you know what is where
<Langjan> these partitions seem to multiply uncontrollably every time a new upgrade is instakled
<Langjan> it's a bit of a nightmare to me, I have no idea where what is
<inetpro> Langjan: that's why it's best to take control and choose the partition scheme yourself
<inetpro> during the installation you can choose auto or manual at some point
<Kilos> in my honest opinion its safer to install with only one hdd plugged in at a time
<Kilos> for us dom mense anyway
<Langjan> inetpro, I have to be rude and ask if we can take this further at a later stage when convenient for you
<inetpro> Langjan: hehe, I would not call that rude
<inetpro> I'd apreciate that :-)
<Kilos> later Langjan i see more on bumblebee and nvidia
<Kilos> we will discuss it later
<Langjan> many thanks, will try to identify what's where meanwhile
<inetpro> Langjan: before you go
<Langjan> yes?
<inetpro> perhaps some reading will help you understand things
<Langjan> ok
<inetpro> hang on while I look for it
<Langjan> thanks
<Kilos> just and idea here. looks like bumblebee makes nvidia graphics better
<Kilos> but there is no nvidia card so maybe thats the start of the problem
<Kilos> how can you configure  nvidia graphics  without a nvidia graphics card
<Langjan> vra jy my?
<Kilos> nee ek se ek dink daar kom die probleem in
<Langjan> ok, ek dog net jy dink ek is so slim...
<Kilos> you should just be using ubuntu stuff and intel
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha
<Langjan>  learnt that a long time ago
<Kilos> lyk my as jy bumblebee kan kry om te werk is jy baie slim
<Langjan> dis hoekom my BB nie werk nie 
<inetpro> Langjan: the following doc should give you lots of the background http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<Langjan> Many thanks inetpro 
<Langjan> Ons gesels weer later
<inetpro> even if it may be a bit old and not very specific to ubuntu it's still very valid
<Langjan> thanks, will have a look
<Langjan> take care, until next time
<Kilos> cheers Langjan 
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<Langjan> bye kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> Langjan: jy's welkom
<Langjan> baie dankie
<Kilos> eks seker nou sy prob kom van bumblebee en nvidia
<Kilos> en hy het nie eers n nvidia kart in nie
<inetpro> Kilos: don't make assumptions
<superfly> Kilos: I don't even know what this bumblebee is
<inetpro> Maaz: define assumption
<Maaz> inetpro: Assumption \As*sump"tion\ (?; 215), n. [OE. assumpcioun a taking up into heaven, L. assumptio a taking, fr. assumere: cf. F. assomption. See {Assume}.] 1. The act of assuming, or taking to or upon one's self; the act of taking up or adopting. [1913 Webster]  The assumption of authority.          --Whewell. [1913 Webster]  2. The act of taking for granted, or supposing a thing without proof; supposition; unwarrantable claim. [1913 W
<zeref> YaaawwN
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/bumblebee-gets-a-ppa-brings-nvidia-optimus-graphics-switching-to-ubuntu/
<Kilos> inetpro, we been battling months nowbecause he couldnt install or update because dpkg cant conf to an extra file that i am sure bumblebee or/and nvidia opened and tried to configure to
<zeref> inetpro
<Kilos> here is the reason i tried to chown his /home/jan
<Kilos> chown: cannot access `/home/jan/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Kilos> i have no idea what .gvfs is
<Kilos> and how can it deny permission after chown /home/jan/
<inetpro> Kilos: I think it may be because the files/folders were in use at the time
<Kilos> ah that makes sense
<Kilos> so ctrl+alt+f2 should get in before that hey?
 * Kilos wishes that pc was in front of me
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> got a big 14lb hammer for trouble pcs
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe better he does a clean install now he has backups
<inetpro> if you really have to change the ownerships and permissions then you can always add another user and login as that user before changing
<Kilos> and stays away from bumblebee and nvidia
<inetpro> but there really should be no need to change ownership and permissions in the home folder unless you messed up
<Kilos> can a second user change permissions on the main users files etc?
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> but root can
<Kilos> i tried to chown from root as well
<Kilos> sudo -i then chown -R jan:jan /home/jan/
<inetpro> Kilos: the fact is that many files and folders in your home folder are in use by the window manager the moment you login
<Kilos> it still said permission denied
<inetpro> by the window manager and applications
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: 30/11 13:30:42 <inetpro> but there really should be no need to change ownership and permissions in the home folder unless you messed up
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> if you remember he was here a few months back with the same dpkg prob
<Kilos> anyway we will see what the outcome is when you and he get together again
<Kilos> im sure its nvidia and bumblebee
<Kilos> ill be back tonight guys. have a good day
<Kilos> thanks for the help
<Kilos> inetpro, can you give me the right command to use mtr to http://google.co.za please
<Kilos> i read man mtr but cant work out what do actually do
<Kilos> vodacom says they coming here tomorrow to check and i would like them to see the packet losses
<inetpro> Kilos: s#http://google.co.za#google.co.za#
<Kilos> without putting mtr in?
<Kilos> or is that after the mtr
<inetpro> Kilos: echo mtr http://google.co.za | sed -e 's#http://google.co.za#google.co.za#'
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: mtr google.co.za
<Kilos> ha ha en nou wat was daai lang echo storie
<inetpro> Kilos: kyk wat gebeur as jy dit hardloop
<Kilos> dit doen niks
<inetpro> echo mtr http://google.co.za | sed -e 's#http://google.co.za#google.co.za#'
<inetpro> copy en paste die hele lyn
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ echo mtr http://google.co.za | sed -e 's#http://google.co.za#google.co.za#'
<Kilos> mtr google.co.za
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> niks meer nie
<inetpro> maar dis mos presies wat jy nodig het
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> dit loop dan nie
<inetpro> echo mtr http://google.co.za   << dis mos maklik ne?
<inetpro> Kilos: jy verstaan die eerste stukkie?
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ echo mtr http://google.co.za
<Kilos> mtr http://google.co.za
<inetpro> Kilos: jy verstaan die eerste stukkie?
<Kilos> is dit soos n ping
<inetpro> nee man vergeet eers van mtr
<inetpro> ek probeer jou wysmaak wat beteken s#http://google.co.za#google.co.za#
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> jy gaan sukkel
<inetpro> Kilos: dit beteken eenvoudig vervang 'http://google.co.za' met slegs 'google.co.za'
<inetpro> m.a.w. vergeet van die 'http://'
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> o
<inetpro> Kilos: kom ons probeer weer
<Kilos> ek moet net gebruik wat dit se na ek die echo ding gedoen het
<inetpro> echo abc | sed -e 's/abc/ac/'
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> echo vervang iets met niks | sed -e 's/iets/niks/'
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> daai abc ene is net ac
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> ok so as ek net echo mtr http://google.co.za doen sal dit my die regte opdrag gee
<Kilos> ek kyk gou
<inetpro> Kilos: nee
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> vergeet van die echo en vergeet van die http://
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: mtr google.co.za
<Kilos> ja dit werk
<Kilos> maar hoekom gee jy al die echo goed eers?
<Kilos> om my kop te laat opblaas
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's maar net vol nonsens en leer jou so bietjie meer :-)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> jou strond
<inetpro> Kilos: jy sal sien dat ouens baie keer die 'search & replace' funksie van sed gebruik
<Kilos> my syn eintlik baie beter
<inetpro> as ek byvoorbeeld 'n spefout gemaak het dan sê ek
<Kilos> min wat 90% verloor
<inetpro> s/spefout/spelfout/
<inetpro> Kilos: jy weet mos wat dit ^^ beteken?
<Kilos> maar jy moes dit als self intik
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> sjoe is dit nie maklikker om net *spelfout in die volgende lyn te tik nie
<inetpro> Kilos: verstaan jy wat dit beteken as ek skryf 's/spefout/spelfout/' ?
<Kilos> nee oompie
<Kilos> behalwe dat die tweede een die regte spelling is
<inetpro> Kilos: dit beteken maak die woord 'spefout' reg en vervang dit met 'spelfout'
<inetpro> of dan soek vir 'spefout' en vervang met 'spelfout'
<Kilos> ok ek verstaan as julle dit doen na n fout
<inetpro> mooi
<Kilos> maar dis so baie tikwerk
<inetpro> Kilos: nou waar dink jy kom die gebruik daarvan vandaan?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> dit kom van 'sed'
<inetpro> Kilos: man sed
<Kilos> wie en wat is sed
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> sed = stream editor
<Kilos> ek sien so
<Kilos> maar in jou eerste echo command was dit baie om te tik
<inetpro> nou een van die baie funksies van sed is die 'search & replace' funksie 
<inetpro> Kilos: there's method in the madness
<inetpro> somtyds is dit minder tik
<Kilos> sjoe soos die ene echo abc | sed -e 's/abc/ac/'
<inetpro> Kilos: somtyds het jy lang lyne in 'n teks soos byvoorbeeld HTML kode
<Kilos> dis klomp goed om te onthou en mooi reg in te tik om by ac uit te kom
<inetpro> en sê maar jy moet alle website addresse met http:// voor aan vervang met geen http
<inetpro> dan kan jy byvoorbeeld die volgende doen
<Kilos> in mtr ne
<inetpro> en ek gebruik maar net 'n eenvoudige enkel voorbeeld met echo
<inetpro> echo http://my.web.adres with some more text | sed -e 's#http://##'
<inetpro> Kilos: nee mtr het niks met die saak te doen nie
<inetpro> in die geval waar jy '//' karakters wil vervang dan gebruik ek eenvoudig s'#http://##' in plaas van 's/http:////'
<Kilos> inetpro, daar is niks eenvoudig met dit nie
<inetpro> ag nee man :-)
<Kilos> miskien as jy 20 jaar in IT is ja
<inetpro> so eenvoudig soos val uit 'n boom uit
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> as net een spasie verkeerd is dan neuk dit als op
<Kilos> jy's net lus om my te straf weer vandag
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, ok, miskien is dit die '|' (pipe karakter) wat ook nog vir jou vreemd is?
<Kilos> ek sukkel altyd om dit te kry vit 303 se niek
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> jy vergeet , as dit nie n outomatiese funksie was nie het ek vergeet om asem te haal
<inetpro> Kilos: echo -e "lyn1\nlyn2\nlyn3"
<inetpro> wat kry jy?
<Kilos> lyn1
<Kilos> lyn2
<Kilos> lyn3
<inetpro> aha
<Kilos> sien dis nie net echo nie
<inetpro> echo -e "lyn1\nlyn2\nlyn3" | grep lyn2
<inetpro> en nou?
<Kilos> wat doen die -e daar
<Kilos> lyn2
<Kilos> in rooi
<inetpro> Kilos: dis maar net om vir echo te sê dat ons spesiale karakters soos \n gaan gebruik
<inetpro> die \n karakter is die "newline" karakter
<Kilos> carriage return + line feed
<inetpro> ok verstaan jy wat gebeur het met die lyn? echo -e "lyn1\nlyn2\nlyn3" | grep lyn2
<Kilos> nee 
<Kilos> ek sien nie hoe dit lyn1 en lyn3 uitgehaal het nie
<inetpro> ons gooi die drie lyne in 'n pyp '|' en stuur dit vir die volgende program 'grep'
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> als na lyn2 toe
<inetpro> nee
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> nou het lyn1 en 3 in die pyp verdwyn
<inetpro> grep soek net vir jou elke lyn wat uit die pyp kom waarin die woor lyn2 voorkom
<inetpro> woord
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> nou hoekom sal jy so iets wil doen
<Kilos> tik net lyn twee dan
<inetpro> Kilos: dis maar net om vir echo te sê dat ons spesiale karakters soos \n gaan gebruik
<Kilos> lyn2
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> ok kom ons vat nog 'n voorbeeld
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> gee kans
<Kilos> wat het jy geeet vandag?
<Kilos> baie eiers
<Kilos> jy vol yokes
<inetpro> echo -e "Naam: Koos Kombuis\nBert Cotzee\nKoos du Plessis"
<inetpro> echo -e "Koos Kombuis\nBert Cotzee\nKoos du Plessis"
<inetpro> vergeet maar eers van Naam
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, praat ons teveel?
<Kilos> ok ek sien
<inetpro> ek wil maar net klaar verduidelik, maar ons kan ook by #ubuntu-afr aangaan as jy wil
<inetpro> of ek kan helemal ophou 
<inetpro> as jy wil
<Kilos> ek kan nie verstaan hoekom jy al die moetie doen as net hulle name kan tik anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is net 'n voorbeeld om by my punt uit te kom 
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> die punt is om vir jou te verduidelik wat 'n '|' (pyp) karakter doen en dan ook 'n eenvoudige voorbeeld van die sed program
<inetpro> Kilos: net sodat jy kan verstaan
<inetpro> jy hoef dit nie te onthou nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: amper klaar
<inetpro> echo -e "Koos Kombuis\nBert Cotzee\nKoos du Plessis"
<inetpro> en nou 
<inetpro> echo -e "Koos Kombuis\nBert Cotzee\nKoos du Plessis" | grep Koos
<afrodeity> my recovery mode boots into root prompt, any ideas why?
<inetpro> afrodeity: is that not what you want?
<inetpro> Kilos: skuus, ek sal ophou
<inetpro> afrodeity: BTW, wb
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sal jou terug kry
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> o inetpro daai grep het net die koosies gevat
<inetpro> Kilos: verstaan jy die konsep?
<Kilos> min of meer ja
<inetpro> echo -e "Koos Kombuis\nBert Cotzee\nKoos du Plessis" | sed -e 's/Koos/Gert/'
<Kilos> maar dit baie ingewikkeld
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> rename koos
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe meer jy dit sien en gebruik hoe minder vreemd lyk dit
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> eintlik baie eenvoudig
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: maar dit het niks met mtr te doen nie :-)
<inetpro> echo -e "Koos Kombuis\nBert Cotzee\nKoos du Plessis" | sed -e 's#Koos#Gert#'
<Kilos> ek sien so
<Kilos> die s#koos#gert# rename koos na gert toe
<Kilos> thats why as jy verkeerd spel doen jy s/ hoekom nie s# nie
<inetpro> Kilos: die # lyk maar bra lelik
<inetpro> maar dit sal dieselle werk
<inetpro> Kilos: maar om dit om irc te gebruik is maar net om windgat te wees
<Kilos> many a true word spoken in jest
<inetpro> Kilos: maar as almal die konsep verstaan is dit baie keer makliker om dit so te skryf as om uit te spel dat jy jammer is dat jy 'n fout gemaak en dat jy eintlik iets anders wou geskryf het
<Kilos> jy het vergeet s/om/op/
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> tik net die regte spelling in die volgende lyn
<bakuman> Oom Kilos !!!!
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> hoezit
<Kilos> i be back in 5 mins or so
<bakuman> \o/
<Kilos> back
<bakuman> \o/
<bakuman> partytjie tyd!!!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> inetpro, no more sed or grep
<Kilos> bad for the head
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Top shelf behind the calender
<Kilos> Maaz, offer the lurkers some coffee
<Maaz> Hey there all you guys out in the cold. Bring your mugs and have a cuppa with us
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
 * Kilos wonders if neil is home yet
<Kilos> thats like 12 hours flying time
<Kilos> hi BOB with a pipe
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> 2 pipes sorry
<zeref> hmmm, how much would a pent 3 cost?
<Tonberry> if you pay more than a good meal then reconsider it
<Tonberry> imho
<zeref> :O
<Tonberry> p3 is 5 or 6 cpu generations ago?
<zeref> yeah
<Tonberry> fancy phones can outrun them
<zeref> so roughly less than a happy meal
<zeref> :P
<zeref> but seriously
<zeref> cost +-
<Kerbero> p3 is throwaway
<Kerbero> p4 i'll take for free
<Kerbero> core 2 i might pay for
<drubin> lol!
<drubin> LOL
<Kilos> hi drubin 
<Kerbero> you seem bored drubin
<Kilos> you enjoying that
<Kilos> zeref, you will find that trying to get ram for a P3 is difficult and expensive
<Kilos> i paid nearly a rand a meg 2 years ago
<Kilos> R200 for 250m ram
<Kilos> luckily my P4 uses same ram
<Kilos> i dunno what happy meals cost
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21F67hc2q
<Kilos> thats for the clever younguns
<Kerbero> yeah, did that happen to you?
<Kilos> at times i feel everyone here is saying the same things about me
<Kilos> i make lotsa I D ten T errors
<Kerbero> well, you use ubuntu
<Kerbero> which makes it ok
<Kilos> yay ty
<Kilos> i have even had school kids help me here
<Kilos> ha ha ask squirm
<Kerbero> o
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hiya squirm you well lad
<Squirm> ah I'm doing ok hey. yourself?
<Kilos> just telling Kerbero first time you helped me you were still in school
<Kilos> im good ty
<drubin> Kerbero: Not really
<Squirm> I don't really help people here unfortunately. I would if I could but my knowledge is limited
<Kilos> im still thankful for the help you gave me when i still thought pcs were only for very clever people
<Kilos> night all of you sleep tight
<Kilos> see yas tomorrow
<Kerbero> nag
<drubin> Maaz: tell Kilos it is always a pleasure! 
<Maaz> drubin: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kerbero> if i want to put a date selector in a form on a webpage
<Kerbero> what is the best/easiest way to do it?
<drubin> Kerbero: Jquery date plugin
<Kerbero> ok
<zeref> hmmm
<inetpro> zeref: and what's that all about?
<zeref> inetpro: ?
<Guest6161> anybody here?
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-01
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else thats up so early
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, drubin on freenode told me "tell Kilos it is always a pleasure!" 7 hours, 59 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<Kerbero> hi Kilos 
<Kerbero> ja, veels te vroeg wakker vanoggend
<Kilos> wow you early Kerbero 
<Kilos> het jy die bed nat gemaak
<Kerbero> vakansie+voor 1 gaan slaap
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> lo jpm 
<jpm> hi
<Kilos> mornin dougx 
<dougx> gooie more Kilos
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> cremora 
<Kilos> i forget who is englikaans and who is afrigish
<Kilos> eks nie seker of dit die ouder of die dom is nie
<dougx> lol - i'm frenglish
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you do that parley thing too?
<dougx> yes - parlez ( i presume )
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> nice now we just need someone that can speak martian
<Kilos> who of you's is studying at varsities
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> everyone that is still asleep
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i was just wanting some feedback on why ubuntu is growing so slowly with the freedom toasters at the varsities
<Kilos> one would think that everyone there would get ubuntu especially because its free
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> freedom toaster? 
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> lol
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> that is soo old
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> we just use ftp.sun directly
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> much easier and cheaper
<Kilos> dont you know about the freedom toasters Kerbero 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> yes i do
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> and that no-one is using it anymore
<Kilos> then whats stopping all the students going ubuntu?
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> they like windows
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> they like gaming
<Kilos> eish
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> the others use ubuntu
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> like me
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> but yes, ubuntu is growing a lot
<Kilos> im sure the linux guys are working on the gaming side
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> but with all the unity bugs people are a bit more hesitant than in the past
<Kilos> there was someone here about a year ago that gamed on ubuntu all the time
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> to reach more people the default install should word
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> *work
<Kilos> ya
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> and with unity it is not always the case
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> i did play my fare share of games in ubuntu
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> but i don't like gaming
<Kilos> methinks unity shoulda been stabilised before they switched
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> yeah
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> and don't understand me wrong, i like unity
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> i have it on both my netbook and pc
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> but it is buggy
<Kilos> and if you not an IT guy then its hassles
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> and having to restart my computer because things started to lagg is not nice
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> exactly
<Kilos> ya but dont forget the common message on windows
<Kilos> you have moved your mouse windows needs to restart
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> lol
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> yes but seriously now, these day one can get much better uptime from a winXP or win7 install than a ubuntu 11.10 or 11.04 install
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> my 10.04 boxes are stable though
<Kilos> at least here i can install stuff and it works immediately
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> i heard people say that of windows
<Kilos> what do you mean by uptime?
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> and i had it myself too
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> type uptime in a terminal
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> time between restarts
<Kilos> na i got my daughter in aus to install pidgin on xp and it didnt work till restarting
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> weird
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> especially for something FOSS like pidgin
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ uptime
<Kilos>  07:47:11 up  1:28,  3 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.06, 0.09
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> almost 8 hours
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> the best i got here in my flat was 100 days
<Kilos> for who or what
<Kilos> i havent been on for 8 hours
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> no
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> i read it wrong
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> it is now 7:47
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> and the system has been up for 1:28
<Kilos> and where are the 3 users
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> open terminals? system users (daemons)?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh like my evolution xchat and 1 terminal
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> hmm
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> no i don't think so
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> i had a terminal open and xchat and only had one user
<Kilos> oh and iftop is running
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> that needs sudo
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> so yes
<Kilos> ya
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> that counts i guess
<Kilos> hi fulcrum 
<fulcrum> mourning
<fulcrum> so... whats new?
<Kilos> why you mourning
<Kilos> peeps getting ready to go home for the hols
<Kilos> thats about all thats new methinks
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> aren't they already on holiday?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you tell me
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly all well there?
<superfly> Kilos: mostly
<Kilos> whats news superfly 
<Kilos> any prospects
<superfly> Kilos: not really... haven't had anyone ask me to come for an interview yet
<Kilos> what about the old place or isnt that an option?
<fulcrum> not mourning anything
<fulcrum> Kilos:  what peeps are getting ready for the hols from where?
<fulcrum> superfly:  where are you?
<Kilos> i thought all the students were and also the guys who work at companies that close down over the festive season
<superfly> fulcrum: cape town
<fulcrum> superfly:  ah 'k
 * fulcrum is also looking for new employment
<Kilos> superfly, have you thought about freelancing
<Kilos> or even opening your own shop?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, there's not enough work
<Kilos> eish
<fulcrum> superfly:  Kilos doing linux stuff or ...?
<superfly> I'd need to make a bunch of business contacts first, and I don't have time for that, I need food on my table
<superfly> fulcrum: Python development
<fulcrum> aaah... 
<Kilos> fulcrum, any IT work
<Kilos> even windows if need be
<superfly> fulcrum: my job title at my previous company was Application Architect
<Kilos> if there isnt linux work then fixing windows pcs can still keep one going
<fulcrum> superfly:  where did you work before?
<superfly> ČareerJunction
<fulcrum> Kilos:  you working or also looking?
<fulcrum> superfly:  thats... ironic?
<Kilos> fulcrum, na i old already
<fulcrum> retired? ;-P
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> disabled kinda
<fulcrum> oooh ok on disability?
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> workmans comp too fulla to get things going
<fulcrum> superfly:  have you looked at those places where they put up work and you bid on it... 
<superfly> fulcrum: Kilos took a knock to the head a number of years ago, but the government didn't accept his claim/application
<fulcrum> cant remember them now...
<Kilos> gave up after 5 years of trying to get a disability pension
<superfly> fulcrum: no, I haven't
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<fulcrum> Kilos:  so how you coping now?
<Kilos> my sister supports me fulcrum 
<Kilos> and i help out on the plot where i can
<Kilos> and fix her windows pc 
<Kilos> hehe
<fulcrum> cool, good to have family
<fulcrum> wheres your plot
<Kilos> just west of pretoria
<Kilos> family is everything
<fulcrum> yer, got 2 boys and another on the way
<fulcrum> partly the reason I need another job closer to home
<Kilos> yeah its no good not being together
<fulcrum> you know I missed the birth of my second son... cos I was in pta, and my wife had a precipitate labour in randburg
<fulcrum> I still got there before the doctor did though
<Kilos> whew
<fulcrum> but I should of been there damnit instead of working overtime
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> superfly, have you placed your cv with employment agencies
<Kilos> only prob is they get hits from all over the world
<fulcrum> superfly:  you only looking local?
<fulcrum> I assume you have googled python jobs
<fulcrum> mmm never heard of careerjet before...
<inetpro> zeref: 30/11 22:36:49 <zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> hi Tonberry inetpro 
<Tonberry> more
<inetpro> heh, good morning everyone
<inetpro> Happy Mailman Day!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whats that inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't subscribe to mailing lists?
<Kilos> only ours
<Kilos> actually have had one for quite a while now
<inetpro> Mailman is a popular mailing list manager and every 1st of the month you get password reminders from all those lists you subscribed to
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kerbero / Kerbero[hp-nb]: wb
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> thnx
<inetpro> what's with the nick?
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> hp-netbook
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> was too long
<fulcrum> anyone had a look at this... http://www.ftacademy.com
<fulcrum> heheh
<inetpro> Kerbero[hp-nb]: ahh
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> fulcrum: het jy nie werk om te doen nie :P
<fulcrum> in fact I do
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> is jy pada se boetie?
<fulcrum> doubtful
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> ok
<fulcrum> this isnt the fulcrum you looking for ;-P
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> hehe
<kbmonkey> Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hoe gaan dit oom?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> hows ya
<Kilos> goed en self
<Kilos> wen jy daar
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<Kilos> hehe\
<kbmonkey> ag so very busy Kilos
<Kilos> thats good?
<Kilos> i hope
<kbmonkey> its good
<kbmonkey> and yourself?
<kbmonkey> i so miss my internet!
<Kilos> you still havent got sorted yet
<kbmonkey> no geek news, no slashdot, no irc, madness I tell you
<Kilos> thats bad
<kbmonkey> ha ha you know how telkom runs ;)
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> ten minutes on a call, then they say im in the wrong dept cos their answering masjien is such a mess of options
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> sounds like vodacom
<kbmonkey> then another ten and they cut me off due to 'technical difficulties' (read: incompetence)
<Kilos> they keep transferring me to other sections
<Kilos> but after 5 months of bitching they actually sending someone here today to test
<kbmonkey> yesh they have an intricate network of options and misguided answers to keep you on the call for long as possible
<kbmonkey> it's kinda like... pergatory?
<Kilos> ya maddening
<kbmonkey> the seventh circle of hell
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> somewhere between lawyers and apple consultants
<Kilos> eish lawyers
<Kilos> prokerowers
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wb
<kbmonkey> sorry got dc
<kbmonkey> ran out of battery
<kbmonkey> will have to run just now, got to paint some more walls :D
<kbmonkey> have a good one ubuntu-za
<Kilos> you too laddy
<Kilos> good luck with everything you try
<kbmonkey> thanks oom :)
<Kilos> yay vodacom fixed their power and even came to test from here
<Kilos> with my modem as well
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> how far are your queries with them
<inetpro> heh Kilos, and did they fix anything?
<Kilos> well i am getting 80% signal strenght on my nm
<inetpro> Kilos: wow, how are your packet losses now?
<Kilos> and shows hsdpa on their windows xp lappy
<Kilos> wait i check
<Kilos> some 0% and others at 20% and here and there 80%
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> what did he say about that?
<Kilos> he says most of their probs are because telkom does the connection to the tower
<Kilos> vodacom is busy upgrading their towers to optic fibre then he says signal will fly
<Kilos> but i have his fone number so if it drops i goona bomb him direct
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> inetpro, he says telkom is whats holding them back at the moment
<inetpro> Kilos: haha, good excuse
<Kilos> he showed me my modem can do 3m/s
<inetpro> the packet losses are between the tower and your modem
<Kilos> yeah but thats the sa way
<Kilos> pass the buck
<inetpro> what strings did you pull in order to get him there?
 * inetpro is still waiting
<Kilos> i mailed their CEO
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> told you to do the same
<inetpro> hmm... maybe that's what we need to do then
<Kilos> you can just complain to him on twitter
<zeref> hurrrmmmm
<Kilos> i got his twiiter id and mail addies if you interested
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<zeref> lo Kilos 
<zeref> just watched a sick movie, Antitrust
<zeref> "Human Knowledge belongs to he world"
<Kilos> zeref, i have a ibm P3 you can have if you like
<Kilos> just needs ram
<inetpro> Kilos: so do you see a difference with your connectivity?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> mail comes quick now again like 6 months ago
<zeref> hmmm, ram for p3, thats expensive
<inetpro> cool
<zeref> how much ram do you have atm?
<Kilos> i will have to go check it zeref . i think i took it all out for my P4
<zeref> kk
<Kilos> sorry zeref its all in here
<zeref> :P
<Kilos> pieter@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> ceo@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> http://twitter.com/#!/uyspj
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> oh no 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: remind me to mail him on Saturday, or Monday
<Kilos> they also said that a booster helps if you got a very weak signal
<inetpro> to busy here
<Kilos> ok will try member for you
<Kilos> bbl
<fulcrum> superfly:  have you seen this?  http://www.careerjet.co.za/python-jobs.html
<superfly> fulcrum: yup, but I'll look again
<fulcrum> cool
<superfly> fulcrum: careerjet btw, is just an aggregator, they pull jobs from various sites
<fulcrum> yeah I noticed...
<fulcrum> superfly:  seems to do a decent job of it :-)
<inetpro> superfly: can't you do freelancing for canonical?
<superfly> inetpro: do they need someone?
<inetpro> surely drussell should be able to lign you up with something? :-)
<drussell> we're always after talent! https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1
<inetpro> superfly: or ask around in the #ubuntu-community-team 
<inetpro> superfly: I believe you have the right skills to make a difference 
<superfly> drussell: hrm, that looks interesting
<superfly> drussell: where are you based?
<drussell> superfly: personally I'm based in the UK
<superfly> ah right, I see so
<drussell> superfly: another option would be to consider some of our partners in SA... LSD or Obsidian
<superfly> drussell: yeah, the only problem is that most of them are based in Joburg, and I'm in Cape Town
<superfly> but I'll investigate
<fulcrum> arent there a lot of startups in cape town?
<Kilos> go home safe all you workers
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hallooooo
<Kilos> shame poor afrodeity asked for help last night and everyone ignored him
<Kilos> inetpro, must i just remind you to mail them or must i remember where those addresses are so that i cant give them to you again on saterday
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> 1gb ram R500
<zeref> for p3
<zeref> FFFFFFUUUUUUUU
<Kilos> where from zeref 
<zeref> some comp shop next to campus
<Kilos> cheaper than when i got. maybe they starting to worroy that just now they gonna sit with it
<Kilos> but shop around
<Kilos> try find someone near the dumps to check for thrown away pcs every coupla days
<Kilos> its sdr hey
<Kilos> not ddr
<zeref> meh, think i'll just get a new momboard
<Kilos> if you can get one with ram and cpu go for it
<Kilos> i have one i was planning to upgrade with but dual dore cpu's arent cheap either
<Kilos> or core 2 i think its called
<zeref> upgrading is an investment
<Kilos> yeah
<zeref> then put debian on it xD
<Kilos> i think a core 2 duo with 2g ram will fly with ubuntu
<Kilos> and leave ubuntu?
<Kilos> whew
<zeref> this pc will still use ubunttu
<Kilos> ah ok
<zeref> but the server will be debian
<zeref> but i am think of going back to debian
<Kilos> as a server you dont need much ram
<zeref> *thinking
<Kilos> superfly, ran an old pc with min ram as a server
<zeref> yeah it is possible
<superfly> Kilos: ran? I still run a server with 128 megs of RAM
<Kilos> there you go zeref 
<Kilos> its the gui that eats ram
<zeref> at the shop they did not have 256 or 512
<Kilos> am i right
<Kilos> do they have 1g sdr ram cards?
<zeref> out of stock
<Kilos> you can google
<zeref> hmmm, bday is next week, i'll ask folks for a old pc
<Kilos> look for chinese pc shops
<zeref> lulz, forgot bout my bday :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i saw an add somewhere sometime back
<Kilos> there are mpeeps that sell P4's for a grand
<Kilos> think they were in the cape but it said postage included
<Kilos> or look on gumtree
<Kilos> always stuff for sale there
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> 01001111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 
<zeref> ffs, wrong chact
<Kilos> what you working out?
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> playing around with bit shifting
<zeref> with a homiw
<zeref> *homie
<Kilos> superfly, do you know whats happening with our monthly meeting
<Kilos> im scared i missed something with being offline so much
<superfly> Kilos: I haven't seen one for a while
<Kilos> yeah we missed this months one then i saw a mail from kbmonkey asking if anyone would arange one
<Kilos> so nothing has happened
<Kilos> maybe we wait till apie gets connected
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<superfly> Kilos: I couldn't help with the last one, that was about the time I got back from the USA
<superfly> this next one I could probably chair
<Kilos> does it matter if we skip a month superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: not really
<Kilos> not gonna affect membership or something
<superfly> no
<Kilos> ah ok ty
<superfly> it'll only affect membership if we meet inconsistently, or stop meeting all together
<Kilos> oh thats ok then ty superfly 
<Kilos> i go sleep now. you guys all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-02
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos, late this morning!
<Kilos> hey Superhuman long time no see
<Kilos> yeah one of those thumping nights and mornings
<Kilos> has anyone seen magespawn on here lately
<Kilos> hope the rain in natal didnt wash his internet cafe away
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> môre Kerbero 
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<superfly> yo kbmonkey
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<kbmonkey> lo Kilos superfly o/
<fulcrum> howsit
<superfly> yo fulcrum
<fulcrum> how goes the hunt
<Kilos> hiya fulcrum 
<superfly> fulcrum: going, I have a phone interview today
<superfly> will see how that pans out
<fulcrum> excellent
 * Kilos holds thumbs
<superfly> (they'll want me to come in for a proper interview if they like me)
<superfly> looks like a nice position
<fulcrum> whos it with? if you dont mnd me axeing
<superfly> fulcrum: I'll pm you
<fulcrum> coo
<fulcrum> l
<Kilos> haha speed wobble
<fulcrum> )
<fulcrum> :-
<fulcrum> some letter shapes get tuck in the intertubes
<fulcrum> s
<Kilos> hehe
<fulcrum> o they come through a bit later
<fulcrum> s
<Kilos> stuck in the pipes
<Kilos> pipes must be rusty inside
<Kilos> i see bob is also stuck in his pipes today
<Kilos> yo confluency you well?
<Kilos> bye
<fulcrum> does Symmetria ever say anything in here?
<kbmonkey> :)
<fulcrum> where you at kbmonkey?
<superfly> fulcrum: he used to
<superfly> dunno what he's up to these days
<fulcrum> doesnt even answer me when I mock him about FreeBSD
 * superfly has his phone interview in 5 minutes
<superfly> so if you'll excuse me, I need to make sure I'm ready
<fulcrum> good luck
<fulcrum> let us know
<fulcrum> anyone read anythng interesting lately
<fulcrum> I mean like tech related
<kbmonkey> hi fulcrum 
<kbmonkey> im in obz at the moment, and you?
<fulcrum> if you follow oreillymedia on the tweeter they have daily 50% discounts on ebooks
<fulcrum> obz?
<fulcrum> Alberton
<kbmonkey> capte town, observatory
<kbmonkey> gtg, ciao
<fulcrum> aah
<fulcrum> 'k cool bye
<zeref> huurrrmm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how can one identify which usb port/ports are highspeed ports guys
<Kilos> noted when doing a recovery it said usb modem i hope is not using a high speed port
<Kilos> or can one update the usb controller
<Kilos> apgrade
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> upgrade
<fulcrum> ...
<fulcrum> dont know
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> and script goes by so fast i dont get to see what usb device it is actually talking about
<fulcrum> lspci
<fulcrum> ehci is usb 2.0 
<fulcrum> uhci 1.1
<fulcrum> I think
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> lol
<fulcrum> dunno if you can see what port is what from that though
<fulcrum> lshw | less might be better
<fulcrum> sudo lshw
<Kilos> i have 2 uhci goodies but it doesnt actually identify which are where
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> maybe manually testing will identify the port/ports
<Kilos> ty fulcrum 
<fulcrum> np
<fulcrum> tail the logs and plug stuff in
<fulcrum> should see what port is what then
<Kilos> ty will try that. but if you move data it actually gives the speed after a while
<Kilos> learned something new. the onboard usb ports are 4 times slower than the usb cards ports
<Kilos> but it makes no diffs to a usb modem if voda cant supply ar even 1m/s
<Kilos> s/ar/at/
<Kilos> hehe
<fulcrum> :-)
<fulcrum> superfly you done your interview?
<fulcrum> zeref:  wassup?
<fulcrum> superfly:  did you work with Neil Blakey-Milner?
<fulcrum> gah
<fulcrum> have to go to megawatt park
<fulcrum> laters
<superfly> fulcrum: I know him, I haven't worked with him directly though
<fulcrum> I saw he also worked for cjunction
<Guest6161> anybody here??????????
<Guest6161> anybody?????????????
<Guest6161> helOooooooo
<Squirm> lol @ Guest
<Guest6849> hello
<Kilos> evening all
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly hope the interview went well
<Kilos> lets have coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> Kilos: yes it did
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> Kilos: I'm going to visit them either on Monday or Wednesday next week
<Kilos> that sounds good superfly im happy for you
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<superfly> mmm, dankie Kilos, die koffee is heerlik!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> mine is cold now
<Kilos> had to go eat
<zeref> hurrrmmm
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-03
<magespawn> Howdy all.
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> lo bak
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<DraZoro> Hello People 
<Kilos> hi DraZoro 
<DraZoro> Hello Kilos
<zeref> huuuurrrmmm
<DraZoro> I have just gained interest on animation :) Started to use Blender 
<zeref> hey peeps
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> thats nice DraZoro  it was too involved for me
<DraZoro> Hello zeref
<DraZoro> Kilos: I always liked art but I have to agree Blender has a lot of tools. 
<Kilos> there is a blender channel too on irc
<DraZoro> Yeah 
<DraZoro> Kilos: So channels are closed like blenderqa
<Kilos> hey?
<DraZoro> I mean #blenderqa was one of Blender channels according to the list I have 
<Kilos> just go /j #blender
<Kilos> they have another kinda chat channel but i forget what it was called
<Kilos> qa must be the question answer channel
<DraZoro> Now I am exploring #blenderchat
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn where you been
<Kilos> all ok there
<DraZoro> Hello magespawn
<magespawn> Working where else?
<magespawn> Hi DraZoro
<Kilos> working without irc sucks
<magespawn> Been driving a fair amount and other computer work as well.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> long as you visit now and again i suppose we can survive
<magespawn> Wouldn't you guys to get too used to me.
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> this channel is so quiet lately
<Kilos> bbl
<zeref> o.0, can you uses and array as a class instance
<superfly> zeref: ?
<zeref> hey guys
<zeref> i'm trying to chnage the default gdm theme for 10.04
<zeref> i downloaded a tar.gz file, but i dont know where to put it
<superfly> zeref: first check to see if it's not already in the repository
<superfly> Maaz: install gdm theme
<Maaz> superfly: Sorry...
<superfly> Maaz: google for install gdm theme
<Maaz> superfly: "How to Install GDM (GNOME Display Manager) theme in Ubuntu ..." http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html :: "[SOLVED] Installing GDM Themes in 9.10 Karmic Koala? - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292533 :: "How to change the GDM theme in ubuntu 11.04 - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAEm7AjkCFE :: "Change GDM Theme / Background In Ubuntu With GDM Twe
<superfly> zeref: secondly, Just Google It
<zeref> yes, i check those
<zeref> but ubuntu-twaek, just changes the background
<Kilos> afternoon all
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ lo everyone
<nuvolari> ol oom Kilos, superfly
<nuvolari> *lo ek meen :P
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> whoot! good for samsung. fail for apple :D
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom! Hoe gaan dit nog hier?
<nuvolari> ek was so bietjie skaars
<Kilos> ja ek het gedink jys weg huistoe
<Kilos> sonder n pc
<Kilos> hier is dit nog net so still
<nuvolari> nee nog nie oom
<nuvolari> ek waai eers die 15de
<nuvolari> dis darm nie so ver nie
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> nuvolari: yes, you're ignoring us
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> the what now? :-/
<nuvolari> why would I do that?
<Kilos> we were also wondering why
<superfly> nuvolari: I have no idea... but we're always here, and you're not :-P
<nuvolari> I just had some extracurricular activities and a mountainload of requests from badly managed projects 
<nuvolari> and add to that the missing "thank you" for cleaning up other peoples nonsense
<nuvolari> I'm a bad person. see, there I go again, complaining
<nuvolari> on the positive side, it's onoly 12 more sleeps before my Dec leave :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you not bad for complaining but for ignoring us for so long
<Kilos> inetpro, moenie vergeet nie nê
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> this year needs to end 
<nuvolari> soon
<Kilos> dont wish your life away nuvolari 
<Kilos> grin and bare it
<Kilos> then go home and bash your head against the wall if it helps
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<Kerbero> hoe kan 'n mens die inhoud van jou home dir sync oor 'n aantal rekenaars met iets soos ubuntu one?
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-04
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> lo nuvolari inetpro 
<superfly> evening Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> well ty superfly and you and family?
<superfly> yep, we're well
<Kilos> night superfly and the lurkers
<zeref> McDonalds: "MacFeast"? customerA: "Yes, here" customerB: "No Thats mine" MacDonalds" customerB, what did you order"? customerB: "I dont know,  what did you order for me"? MacDonalds" WTF" me: "WTF" customerA: "WTF"
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-26
<Kilos> morning all
<psydroid> morning Kilos
<Kilos> ohi psydroid you at least awake
<Kilos> all here still asleep looks like
 * nlsthzn has done the team report... weeeeeeeeeeeee
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn good lad
<Kilos> yo aquarat bakuman Banlam charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> too much to read
<superfly> I guess that's what you get for not turning on the PC for a day
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<superfly> maiatoday: nlsthzn has kindly done some work on the team report
 * superfly has yet to have a look actually
<maiatoday> yay
<maiatoday> I'll go look. I was planning on updating the doc tonight
<superfly> maiatoday: hrm, I don't see a whole lot. maybe he did it somewhere else?
<maiatoday> I don't see anything either :(
<maiatoday> There must a be a way to pull the history of the pages
<nlsthzn> superfly, maiatoday : nope, some mix up... I updated the monthly team report for last month which was behind... not sure about the stuff needed for re-approval... sorry... 
<superfly> oh!
<maiatoday> well no worries, I'll work on it tonight. 
<maiatoday> monthy reports are useful too
<maiatoday> that's where I'll go to first to get the infor for the re-approval
<maiatoday> thanks for the update nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> sorry about that ... but I will gladly assist if there is something that I can do with the re-approval process...
<maiatoday> thanks nlsthzn, I'll give it a bash tonight and then if anyone sees any flaws are areas that can be improved they can dive in
<maiatoday> we still have some time
<maiatoday> but not all that much, this time of year is so intense, bleargh
<nlsthzn> maiatoday, will do, thanks for all your hard work!! I will go read the mail you sent out about it all (I should stop just skimming them)
<superfly> maiatoday: I'm afraid I'll only be able to assist after this weekend - I'm really busy getting ready for the 2.0 release of OpenLP
<maiatoday> no problem, I appreciate what you guys do too, I couldn't do  it on my own
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> The leadership changes in the past 2 years have been smooth (another thread).
<Kilos> who took over from drubin?
<Kilos> am i just forgetting or are we just all doing our bit
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Kilos> have we had a reply from drubin about the stats yet?
<superfly> tumbleweed: were you involved in the stats last time?
<superfly> tumbleweed: website stats, that is
<Kilos> aw he be away superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I know, he'll read my message eventually
<Kilos> ah looks like today wont be a too much to read day at least
<Kilos> i got 2 pcs running testdisk which is a real time consuming tool especially on large drives
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, superfly, nlsthzn
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and bytjie
<charl_> good morning all!
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hi Guest6401 
<Kilos> now who might you be?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za. if you need linux help state your problem
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: how's that coffee coming along
<Maaz> charl_: *blink*
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks!
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<inetpro> môre Kilos
<inetpro> oh and good morning everyone else
<tumbleweed> superfly: don't think so
<superfly> tumbleweed, I found this page, but the stats links are dead: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/CLUG_Servers
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> oh my neelsie also becoming a yawner
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah, the awstats has been broken for a while, I suspect
 * nlsthzn goes to nuke my desktop install to play with eOS .... cheers for eers
<Kilos> toods nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 you working on getting your lug to join us?
<Vince-0> Hey!
<Vince-0> I'll make a mailing list post today
<Kilos> you join for them
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> we meet on Saturday
<Kilos> good please kkep joining us in mind
<Vince-0> there are some Ubuntu users
<Kilos> keep as well
<Vince-0> I will indeed
<Kilos> i dont only mean here i mean the ubuntu group where the other lugs have joined
<Kilos> maiatoday, how does he go about getting his lug to join us please
<Kilos> then we will have most of them lug goodies
<maiatoday> not such a formal process
<maiatoday> we can link to their site on the wiki
<Kilos> oh good 
<Kilos> Vince-0, link?
<maiatoday> people can be in the lug and part of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh so like Vince-0 must join the team?
<maiatoday> so people can join the launchpad team if they want to, then
<maiatoday> they will also be able to add stuff to our agendas or add stuff to the wiki
<Kilos> Vince-0, ^^
<maiatoday> so it isn't like the one melds with the other, more like being affiliated
<Vince-0> OK
<Kilos> ty maiatoday sorry to bug you
<maiatoday> or that's how I see it
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 
<maiatoday> we are very LUG friendly :D
<maiatoday> but we don't try to be the LUG
<Kilos> we are everyone friendly except the other os
<Kilos> bug #1
<Symmetria> sup
<Vince-0> Surely dissing winbl0w$ doesn't get you anywhere
<Symmetria> heh, man, I just discovered just how damn easy it is to open an account elsewhere in the world 
<Symmetria> you can open a bank account in the cayman islands in about 5 minutes 
<Kilos> nope we all gotta use it sometime Vince-0 
<Kilos> lol @ Symmetria 
<Vince-0> what's your opinion on MacOS
<Kilos> oh Vince-0 i have never even seen a mac
<Kilos> but i said we are everyone friendly member
<Kilos> does one start a testimonal with hi all or to whom it may concern
<Symmetria> to whom it may concern
<Symmetria> would be better
<Symmetria> more formal
<Kilos> ah ty Symmetria 
<Kilos> why dont you do a testimonial for our reapproval thing
<Symmetria> what reapproval thing?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<Kilos> tell that without ubuntu-za you would have no one nagging you
<Kilos> about bad internet speed etc
<charl_> is the internet really still so bad in south africa?
<charl_> my mom has a 2mbps adsl line, admittedly it's slow but it's fast enough to download ubuntu on
<charl_> it's obviously too slow to stream 720p or 1080p video on but an ubuntu iso is only about 763mbps or so
<Kilos> na its not too bad
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos whats up?
<Kilos> not much just pushing to get the durbs lug with us for the reapproval
<Kilos> and testdisking 1 2TB drive and a 160gB drive
<Kilos> and cant get into that wiki thing to put a testimonial there
<Kilos> or cant find how to anyway
<Kilos> nothing happens when i tick testimonials
<Kilos> there no button there
<psydroid> hi again Kilos
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<magespawn> hey psydroid
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<magespawn> anybody know where the default download location is for lynx running on ubuntu server?
<Kilos> oh my
 * magespawn feeling a bit lazy to do a search
<magespawn> apparently lots of people want to know that one, came up right away in google
<Kilos> why do you need to know that?
<magespawn> downloaded freenas on the weekend using lynx on my server
<Kilos> oh and now you cant find it?
<magespawn> do not even know where to look
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what happens if you install lynx on a pc with gui and then search
<magespawn> found it my user home directory
<magespawn> just did ls at the prompt
<Kilos> ah clever now tell the others how
<drubin> Kilos: Maia took over.
<Kilos> ya ty drubin but she isnt sure where you got the stats methinks
<Kilos> so maiatoday the boss chick now
<magespawn> not sure Kilos, lynx runs from the cli so the gui should not make too much difference
<Kilos> isnt searching easier though
<magespawn> you mean for the downloaded files
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> then you see them in downloads
<magespawn> i suppose, this way it is a matter of getting used to finding them, they should all go to the samr place anyway
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> just no point and click
<Kilos> ya makes on lazy hey?
<Kilos> no thinking necessary
<drubin> Kilos: No one is the boss chick but sadly it isn't me
<Kilos> me miss you drubin 
<Kilos> maiatoday, is over worked
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> You know what I always wondered? I understand why Spiderman shoots web with his webshooter, but how about the Spider-Man with the 'mutated' shooter?
<Trixar_za> Shouldn't that be in his butt like a real spider?
<nlsthzn> Trixar_za, wait for the next reboot when they make it more realistic
<Trixar_za> Haven't they already rebooted it?
<Trixar_za> With the one character that truely dies horribly in the series
<Trixar_za> (Neck snaps as he tries to break her fall with his webbing)
<nlsthzn> not sure...  been out of the loop movie wise... but then we wait for the reboot of the reboot...
<Trixar_za> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwen_Stacy#Death
<Kilos> hiya magtie 
 * Kilos swanks and struts magespawn 
<magtie> hi Kilos
<Kilos> 2 tb drive repaired but all data gone
<magespawn> ahh that is too bad try testdisk or photorec they can recover data even from formatted drives
<Kilos> no the drive is worth big bucks
<Kilos> who cares about the data
<Kilos> testdisk ran from 8pm last night till just now and was only 3%
<Kilos> i cant wait a week
<Kilos> now just gotta work out how to make xp see a sata drive
<Kilos> i got some packages that shoulda worked using ubuntu but cant get xp to install them
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> me hates winsucks
<Kilos> i wonder what 2 TB drives cost. Ian will be happy. or his client at least
<Kilos> the 2TB was a test to see whether its fixable methinks. the peeps that were very anxcious about data was on a crashed 20 GB
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> anyway i aint got space to save that much info
<Kilos> remember you had the same prob
<magespawn> there are some, like scalpel i think, that will recover the file headers so you can decide which ones to keep
<magespawn> also Zero Assumption Recovery (windows, I know) will let you see the files before recovery
<Kilos> ok i will give it a try. i think testdisk might have taken so long because only the bios could see the drive
<Kilos> eek
<magespawn> testdisk does take awhile to run
<Kilos> i already had to use that mbr tool with windows to make a bootable cd
<magespawn> but if you fix the boot and mbr all the data is usally still there
<Kilos> the drive was same as my dead kde drive
<Kilos> unallocated and couldnt make partitions or anything
<Kilos> ya but only xp has both those commands and xp dont see the sata drive
<Kilos> so stupid of ms to remove those drivers in default install
<magespawn> i am on my wy home see you later
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<Kilos> you home superfly ?
<acherv> hi Kilos
<acherv> lol
<Kilos> what?
<acherv> Kilos: How are you
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> head sore but happy
<acherv> coo;
<acherv> cool
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least its not just me that makes typos
<nuvolari> :-/ A legend's last broacast
 * nuvolari grens
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> like a newb i told my core to disconnect
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, kyk oom sabc2?
<magespawn> no logs to scroll
<nuvolari> dokumenter oor Riaan Cruywagen
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<Kilos> ya i wondered when it said the quassel bit
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<Kilos> ya seun
<magespawn> man that guy has been around forever
<Kilos> yeah last news tonight for him
<nuvolari> magespawn: my favorite on twitter: @WhisperdScream
<nuvolari> And on the sixth day God created man, as reported by Riaan Cruywagen. (I know, stole my own tweet) Farewell 'ol chap
<Kilos> and he had leukemia 30 or 40 years ago
<nuvolari> oh? I didn't know that
<Kilos> he was skiiny , nearly died
<Kilos> skinny
<Kilos> yay magespawn ian says i can install ubuntu on the 2 TB and do datarec from there
<magespawn> you will lose some of the data but that should be minimal if the drive was full
<Kilos> oh well we do what we can
<magespawn> no need to install ubuntu, you should be able to specify the 2tb as the recovery drive
<magespawn> again you will lose data
<magespawn> not sure which way would be best ie minimise  data loss
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im more worried about saving drives than data
<magespawn> why did the drive fail?
<Kilos> if one uses all the recivery tools you will get at least 80% of the data
<magespawn> a lot of that depends on the customer
<magespawn> for some the data is more important
<Kilos> mbr got corrupt from virus attacks
<Kilos> ya i will do what i can
<magespawn> ahh i see
<magespawn> so not a hard ware problem then which is good
<Kilos> i think 3 were more important than the others data wise
<Kilos> 20g 40g and 80g
<Kilos> its just hard to get them parted again, the disk utility and gparted can part them at all
<Kilos> serious virii
<Kilos> cant not can
<Kilos> they see the drives but can do nothing
<Kilos> nice thing about windows scandisk, shows if there are bad sectors
<nuvolari> oh my word!
<nuvolari> today I nearly fell asleep at work
<nuvolari> :O
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<magespawn> hey charl_
<magespawn> drive manufacturers also have software to test the drives
<Kilos> yip ubcd has a few of them in it
<charl_> hi Kilos, magespawn 
<magespawn> question for the web wizards: if i buy myself a static ip and a domain name can i have that domain point to that ip address via dns?
<timkeller> magespawn: You can yes. However, you'll need to land that static IP somewhere.
<magespawn> land?
<timkeller> Yeah
<timkeller> Like... you'd configure a router in a data centre (or someone would do that for you) to advertise your static IP
<timkeller> Usually an ISP would do this for you.
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> dns host provider?
<magespawn> i assume the isp who provides the ip address would do that
<magespawn> good night all
<magespawn> lets see if i can do this right this time
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> i go crash as well also too
<Kilos> night all
<superfly> magespawn: WAYTTD?
<zeref_lappy> hmmmmm
<zeref_lappy> k, I'm trying to set up a dhcp-server.
<zeref_lappy> when i start the server, isc-dhcp-server terminates
<zeref_lappy> tries to respawing then terminates again
<superfly> zeref_lappy: what does the error log say?
<zeref> init: isc-dhcp-server main process ended, respawning
<zeref> init: isc-dhcp-server main process (3489) terminated with status 1
<zeref> this is my dhcpd.conf file: http://pastebin.com/LVbfTyfD
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-27
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
<Kilos> good morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> morning all others too
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos and all
<superfly> morning Kilos, maiatoday, magespawn
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<magespawn> hey maiatoday superfly
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> morning Squirm 
<superfly> hi Squirm
<inetpro> Guten Morgen
<superfly> inetpro: Guten Morgen
<zeref_lappy> morming
<Kilos> morming to you zeref_lappy 
<Kilos> guten tag inetpro 
<zeref_lappy> umm, I'm trying to grep a path: if $xml | grep "DAILY.CRED" where xml=`ls ~/Coding/Bash/files/*.xml`
<Squirm> nuvolari: ready for matric vac?
<zeref_lappy> when i echo $xml there is no output
<Kilos> you doing what wrong zeref_lappy 
<Kilos> breathe deep and think it out
<zeref_lappy> fixed it :D
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> hiya timkeller 
<timkeller> Hey Kilos
<timkeller> How goes it?
<Kilos> good ty and you timkeller ?
<timkeller> Good ty
<Kilos> you supposed to great when you come on
<Kilos> and maybe have some coffee
<Kilos> greet
<Kilos> one day we will get maaz to auto greet
<Kilos> we are a happy family, we say cremora when we arrive
<Kilos> lo aquarat Banlam bakuman 
<timkeller> Cool :)
<Kilos> lol my fingers are too old to greet everyone one at a time
<Kilos> what do you do timkeller 
<timkeller> I'm a developer
<Kilos> maybe you have told and ive forgotten
<timkeller> Well, I manage software engineering at http://umoya.net
<bakuman> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> thats nice. what
<bakuman> oops Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lol dag se bakuman 
<Kilos> ah timkeller education. thats good
<timkeller> Yeah Kilos, really enjoy my job
<Kilos> thats nice to hear. really helps when one is happy in his job
<Kilos> only you get old quicker because time flies
<Kilos> wat s^E
<Kilos> EISH
<Kilos> wat se inetpro vandag
<inetpro> uh
 * inetpro is stil soos 'n tydbom
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hey you clever guys. what can happen at the end of a drive
<Kilos> last 193g of the 2 tB can be used or it crashes even ubuntu
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> i wanna fix it
<magespawn> Kilos i think that maybe the file system info but that seems big 
<Kilos> yeah thats lot to lose
<Kilos> can use first 1tB for anything but whole drive no good
<magespawn> that is strange
<Kilos> so tried parting bit by bit till i got bad parts size
<magespawn> did you format the whole drive?
<Kilos> yip a few times
<Kilos> even low level formatted
<Kilos> then with fdisk from win me ive managed to identify the bad bits size
<Kilos> formatted with ext4 and fat32 and htfs
<Kilos> ntfs
<Kilos> i forget
<Kilos> normally its the boot sector or the mbr
<Kilos> first time i seen end of drive crashed
<Kilos> maverick says i/o error at end of drive
<magespawn> but 193g is half the dive
<Kilos> no man 250 is 1/4
<Kilos> but its still weird to have such a large piece messed up
<Kilos> win7 is now taking forever to try format it
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> yes thats right sorry maths module is reporting calculation errors
<magespawn> maybe physical damage
<Kilos> hehe you an old married man with kids so i understand
<Kilos> yeah but how?
<Kilos> not like it was thrown around
<Kilos> crashed in pc after serious virus attack
<Kilos> maybe faulty manufacture
<Kilos> yo SilverCode wb
<SilverCode> ta Kilos
<Kilos> sorry to bug you SilverCode but have you joined our mailing lists
 * Kilos trying to up the stats
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> wb to you
<magespawn> have you scanned the drive with clam?
<SilverCode> Kilos: nope
<SmilyBorg_w> Hi all
<Kilos> drive was dead magespawn  so after all the fdisking and whatever and formatting there cant be any virii left alive
<Kilos> SilverCode, ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> win me wont use the last 681gB
<magespawn> i would not be so sure 
<magespawn> win me?
<Kilos> millenium
<Kilos> xp dont see sata but win me does
<Kilos> and 7 is super slow from dvd
<Kilos> and clamav wants to do folder by folder if i member right
<Kilos> havent found how to do a whole drive yet
<Kilos> hehe ive even downloaded dos 7.1 iso magespawn will see what new stuff billy came up with
<Kilos> 6.22 cant see sata drives
<Kilos> and still wanna lookup and try understand linux fdisk as in man
<magespawn> i think there might be a problem with win me, not sure if it will see a 2tb drive
<Kilos> i did it in partitions not all at once
<magespawn> let me think on this a bit
<magespawn> have to go out again just now
<Kilos> np ty magespawn 
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Squirm> hello Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hello Squirm
<acherv> hi @all
<Trixar_za> Hi acherv
<Trixar_za> I see you're an 8ta user too :P
<acherv> Trixar_za: I'm curious to know how to do know that
<Trixar_za> [15:19:53] ---» acherv (~acherv@8ta-150-51-250.telkomadsl.co.za) has Joined #ubuntu-za
<acherv> oh yes
<acherv> Trixar_za: how are u?
<Kilos> xchat
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Yeah Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> That makes 3 8ta users now - you, me and acherv
<acherv> Kilos: what's up?
<Kilos> yeah 8ta rocks compaired to the others
<Trixar_za> True, they even have low level data deals now
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> mind you voda got 20 gig for 4 or 500 bucks now
<Trixar_za> I so bought el-cheapo 50MB packages for now
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> how much you get for R50
<Kilos> im so stuck in my ways of data saving i wouldnt know what to do with 20 gig
<Trixar_za> Not much more - R40 is still 100MB
<Trixar_za> R25 == 50MB
<Trixar_za> R15 == 25MB
<Trixar_za> so it's cheaper the higher you buy
<Trixar_za> But it's useful when you're below R40 of airtime
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i dont use any airtime
<Kilos> never fone or sms
<Kilos> every bit goes to data
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Yeah, me too
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> tough in africa
<Trixar_za> Although the new whatsapp is now eating some of my data
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ian keeps telling me to get it on the fone
<Kilos> useless if it eats data
<Kilos> will force him to use mxit rather
<Kilos> pidgin mxit works fine here
<Kilos> lol he moans at me says whatsapp is much better
<Trixar_za> It's not bad
<Trixar_za> but it say somebody sends you a big picture, movie or mp3 (it supports file sends of up to 15MB) it can hurt a bit
<Trixar_za> Because it downloads without you asking :P
<Kilos> he said something about it doesnt run like mxit
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Yeah, with some phones you can't turn it off, just minimize it
<Trixar_za> But it's always running in the background
<Trixar_za> I use the time I have the sim in the 3G modem to charge the phone
<Trixar_za> otherwise it takes ages
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<acherv> Kilos: When MS say: Office 2013 would take Open Document Format it's a "good" news?
<Kilos> maybe yes
<Kilos> but always look for their deeper motives
<Kilos> they spoke about making a linux version of windows some year or so back
<Kilos> but just talk
<Kilos> hiya davey
<magtie> Hi Everyone   Kilos
<Kilos> hiya magtie 
<Kilos> you beat me again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> was busy with supper
<Kilos> im the cook here 6 days a week
<magtie> sounds ok
<magtie> you eat what you want?
<magtie> xept the tmie factor
<Kilos> yeah sister and swaar got no choice
<Kilos> yeah i cook slowly so on and off all day
<magtie> I just installed ubuntu studio
<Kilos> and? is it lekker
<magtie> Enjoy it very much - so far
<Kilos> great
<magtie> Xfce interface
<Kilos> how big is the download
<Kilos> eek
<magtie> 2.1 G
<Kilos> i wasnt to keen on xubuntu
<Kilos> whew big hey
<magtie> Disc include many graphics progs
<Kilos> ah
<magtie> It just copied my Xchat data off normal ubuntu
<Kilos> my daughter does lots of drawing
<Kilos> anime stuff
<magtie> Tell her to check Ubuntu-Studio
<Kilos> thats clever
<Kilos> i will
<Kilos> she very anti anything at the moment
<Kilos> pc given 7 months of probs
<magtie> her pc not fixed yet?
<Kilos> her drawing tablet didnt work on ubuntu
<Kilos> no still not
<Kilos> hardware prob somewhere
<Kilos> but one of her fans offered to donate a pc for her, so who knows
<magtie> OK good luck to her - hope she comes right
<Kilos> ty
<magtie> have to go check something
<magtie> Hi,   This is amazing!
<magtie> I appointed the same space on my disc for  /home
<magtie> Now both Ubuntu12.10 and Ubuntu Studio read the same files.
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> then all your settings should remain the same
<Kilos> so xchat shoulda worked straight off
<Kilos> once installed that it
<Kilos> s/it/is
<magtie> Xchat came with package & it ran streight off
<magtie> It also found my printer-driver
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi queery 
<queery> hi oom kil
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> whats happening about that loco
<nlsthzn> Not to much at the moment... slowly trying to get everyone working together... going to take a few months at lease
<Kilos> ah thats ok. what happened to the guys that wanted to hijack it?
<Kilos> big stick works
<Kilos> tread softly and carry a big stick
<nlsthzn> they are the new rulers off us all in a sense... but they need to play nice to keep their position...
<Kilos> eish. hard to get community spirit when money is involved
<nlsthzn> they say there isn't... time will show
<Kilos> how many ubuntu peeps are there nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> it various... at one stage I would say we where almost twenty peeps actively involved... now with this other group there might be ten people max who seems to give 2 ticks...
<Kilos> eish
 * nlsthzn thinks in a year or so it might help to revive it all again with new blood... if it is dead, if not then cool :)
<Kilos> yeah its just a pity when so much time and effort is wasted
<Kilos> we are lucky here we got good peeps
<Kilos> wb timkeller 
<timkeller> ty
<nlsthzn> Anything we do for the right reasons is time well spent I think :)
<Kilos> youre right
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> and Vince-0 
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * nlsthzn goes for a shower and a sleepy... 3 more working days then leave for a bit ...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEeE?EE?E?e@???WE??!!?!!!
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Vince-0> haai
<inetpro> sanibonani nonke
<inetpro> or rather sanbonani nonke
<inetpro> actually both are in use, by the looks of it
<inetpro> anyway, good evenng
<inetpro> evening as well
<inetpro> Kilos: wake up!
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro!
<inetpro> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hee hee
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi inetpro kbmonkey 
<Kilos> how be the monkey
<Kilos> inetpro, hows the grass
<Kilos> or lawn
<inetpro> Kilos: growing
<Kilos> and weeds gone?
<superfly> Anyone else with ADSL issues?
<inetpro> superfly: not me
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, ek moet nog by baie plekke spuit
<inetpro> en weer spuit
<inetpro> by ander
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> superfly: what's happening?
<superfly> inetpro: nothing... which is the problem
<Kilos> i sprayed once and they were gone
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> 27/11 20:19:12 <superfly> Anyone else with ADSL issues?
<inetpro> ahh.. you mean it's just slow?
<inetpro> or hanging?
<superfly> http://www.afrihost.com/site/network_status
<Kilos> hehe at least they apologise
<inetpro> increased latency and decreased throughput?
<Kilos> that means hurry up and wait
<inetpro> superfly: is it very bad?
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<smile4ever> I'm looking for someone who can help me with saving values of a radio button (HTML) with PHP in a MySQL database
<superfly> my IRC is fine, but I'm trying to collaborate on EtherPad, and it is slower than molasses in July
<smile4ever> I already have code, but it just saves 0 :(
<inetpro> lol
<smile4ever> database connection is working, too :p
<Kilos> molasses be lekker anytime of the years
<kbmonkey> lol superfly!
<Kilos> thats the black stuff from sugar cane hey?
<kbmonkey> see that mythbusters where they swim through molasses
<superfly> smile4ever: all radiobuttons in a group need to have the same name, but different values
<kbmonkey> or syrup... corn starch
<superfly> ehlo kbmonkey
<inetpro> smile4ever: you have a url?
<inetpro> or code smippet
<inetpro> snippet as well
 * superfly doesn't do much web since he started hacking on microcontrollers and the like
<superfly> and what an awesome change
<smile4ever> inetpro: for the code? :p
<smile4ever> superfly: I know, I did that :)
<smile4ever> www.foad.nu <- there you can see (Wedstrijd) the HTML code
<superfly> smile4ever: use a framework... cakephp
<smile4ever> no ;)
<smile4ever> :P
<superfly> smile4ever: then struggle on, and when you're done, let me hack it for you
<superfly> in this day and age, doing a site without using a framework is like trying to pick up a bale of hay using a toothpick: just plain stupid
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> that is called straight talk
<kbmonkey> that's one biiig toothpick
<Kilos> that was very funny
<Kilos> superfly, i like your style
<Kilos> smile4ever, listen to the fly or you can have my email addy
<smile4ever> superfly: the site is damn fast without a framework :D
<superfly> smile4ever: and it would be even faster if you didn't use PHP
<smile4ever> :(
<smile4ever> you can't manipulate a database with javascript ;)
<superfly> smile4ever: AND, I've done LARGE sites using frameworks, and the frameworks are no slower
<kbmonkey> smile4ever, this php example should help -- http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Awww.tizag.com+formex&l=1
<superfly> smile4ever: uh, yes you can.
<superfly> smile4ever: but it depends on your context
<kbmonkey> frameworks abstract reusable patterns to prevent many design flaws too
<kbmonkey> actually I can't think of any other reason frameworks exist.
<superfly> kbmonkey: in the PHP realm they mostly protect against security flaws
<smile4ever> do I need a <select> for radio buttons? :p
<kbmonkey> that knockout.js is pretty darn neat 
<kbmonkey> ah, great point superfly!
<kbmonkey> but tonight I am researching how to make android apps
<superfly> kbmonkey: Step 1: Don't use PHP :-P
 * kbmonkey agrees with superfly 
<superfly> kbmonkey: The Eclipse plugins seem pretty decent, but nuvolari says that IntelliJ from JetBrains is better
<smile4ever> superfly: step 2? :p
<kbmonkey> I have scrapped all plans to use php. i feel GOOD
<superfly> kbmonkey: best development (and career) decision I ever made
<kbmonkey> JetBrains make good tools, hit and miss. the agile project manager seems mean
<kbmonkey> but their resharper visual studio addon is a resource hog! 
<kbmonkey> I got this little android robot speaker guy. plug in usb. play music. cute.
<superfly> We use PyCharm at work, and I was able to get a license to use it for my OpenLP open source project
<superfly> works very well
<superfly> love the debugger
<kbmonkey> ooooh
<kbmonkey> a pity that android apps prefer java.
<superfly> kbmonkey: I'll take Java over PHP any day
<kbmonkey> found a game developer company that release a howto for making games
<kbmonkey> http://www.kilobolt.com/game-development-tutorial.html
<kbmonkey> for reference :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: IntelliJ is open source, btw
<kbmonkey> ah I'll give it a whirl superfly. thank you!
<kbmonkey> going afk for a while, code blue, black ops
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> any more luck with that big drive?
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> took from when i said iminstalling wi7 till one hour ago to actually install
<inetpro> Kilos: you guys are way to quiet when I turn my back to talk on the phone
<Kilos> managed to partition everything even the 193g and trying to format it now
<Kilos> lol @ inetpro 
<Kilos> like a7 or 8 our install magespawn 
<Kilos> thought i had lost most of my ram it was so slow
<magespawn> pretty big drive for it to organise a file system on
<Kilos> i made the first partition 1 TB
<Kilos> and split the rest to 2 more
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> that end bit last
<inetpro> that be a big drive
<Kilos> with luck 7 can format it
<Kilos> yeah inetpro 2 TB
<inetpro> Kilos: what specs?
<Kilos> dunno how to find specs
<Kilos> what you mean specs inetpro ?
<Kilos> 2 TB sata drive
<Kilos> what more is there
<Kilos> samsung i think
<smile4ever> good night! :D
<inetpro> manufacturer and speed
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<inetpro> smile4ever: lekker slaap
<smile4ever> dankie :)
<Kilos> where will one find the speed
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro scratching his head
<inetpro> I forget
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> dmidecode?
<Kilos> you forgot what i never knew
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> win7 man
<Kilos> ubuntu wouldnt install at all
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> lshw -class disk
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> 195g format complete
<Kilos> thats what maverick said was damaged
<Kilos> win7 very stupid
<Kilos> wont allow the gigabyte cd to install sis drivers automatically
<Kilos> had to go roundabout
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> .    /me kicks billy
<Kilos> once everything is formatted ill set it to run chkdsk on next boot
<inetpro> Kilos: no win7 is not stupid at all
<inetpro> they just make it look stupid on purpose
<Kilos> if all good ill then install ubuntu
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> they want you to buy many multiple different softwares to do the same thing
<Kilos> how can it not allow the mb drivers to install
<Kilos> stupid
<Kilos> 3.3g dvd and no nvidia drivers as default
<Kilos> and now it wants to auto activate in three days
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i wish billy's poepol would grow closed
<Kilos> inetpro, i even got a dos 7.1 iso today
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: to find out the brand, model number, and other general info about your hard drive in Windows 7
<inetpro> click on Start, then the Control Panel
<inetpro> select Systems and Maintenance
<inetpro> navigate to Device Manager
<inetpro> click OK to get past a security notice (maybe)
<inetpro> click Disk Drives to show the HDD info
<Kilos> ok sec
<inetpro> oops...
 * inetpro just posted that on #ubuntu-za ?
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro hides in the corner
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hee heee heeee
<Kilos> you want my email addy again
<inetpro> Kilos: we're not supposed to say anything about that OS in here
<Kilos> oh yes we can because why
<Kilos> i have to use it to make drive ubuntu friendly
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> samsung HD204UI SCSI disk device
<Kilos> i will use whatever tools i can to repair drives to make them ubuntu friendly
<Kilos> i think i got first testimonial in the wiki thing for us
<inetpro> spin speed is limited to 5400 rpm
<inetpro> designed to keep power consumption and operating temperatures to a minimum
<Kilos> so i set the example now its for you guys to follow and put more so our reapproval looks good
<Kilos> is it a good drive inetpro ?
<Kilos> gave me weeks of on and off struggles
<Kilos> still formatting 585GB partition
<Kilos> win7 is really stupid with xp you right click a drive and then choose format
<Kilos> it shows here but doesnt try till you go chkdsk then it says it must first be formatted
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: nice testimonial!
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> just had wrong release there for the start
<Kilos> started with 8.04 then corrie gave me the alternate cd to upgrade to 8.10
<inetpro> Kilos: Pros: Good read speeds for large files thanks to SATA-3 interface | Low power consumption | Quiet
<inetpro> Kilos: Cons: Apart from reading large files, performances are quite poor
<inetpro> Kilos: that is according to: http://www.digitalversus.com/internal-hard-drive/samsung-ecogreen-f4-hd204ui-p10886/test.html
<Kilos> i think its slow but then the drive was completely missing when i first started on it
<Kilos> only bios saw it
<Kilos> lol 12.04 marked all the partitions as /storage
<Kilos> but i set it up as / /boot /home /storage
<inetpro> another one says: "green drives aren't about performance; here power is king, along with price. If those two variables are key in your purchase decision, then in the 2TB capacity there isn't a better choice than the F4EG"
<inetpro> HD204UI = Samsung Spinpoint F4EG
<Kilos> oh so its ok then
<Kilos> worth saving
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> wish it was mine
<Kilos> never have enough data to fill it
<Kilos> hehe
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 17 Dec 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/T0K4ry || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza || ReApprovalApplication2012: http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<inetpro> Kilos: I put the link for reapproval ^^
<Kilos> what you changed
<Kilos> ah gracias
<Kilos> now get more peeps to testimonial thing
<Kilos> you and fly for starters
<Kilos> you like the ballies here now
<inetpro> Kilos: it will happen, sooner or later
<Kilos> and crashkid and weed
<Kilos> before the reapp thing man
<inetpro> BTW, I fixed your signature below your posting
<Kilos> oh and confluency
<inetpro> just to make it nice, neat and consistent
<Kilos> actually would be good for a few that use other flavours to say why they use ubuntu-za
<Kilos> what signature
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> -Miles Sharpe (Kilos)
<Kilos> i couldnt even post it there myself
<Kilos> asked maia to do it for me
<Kilos> would open there by testimonials
<inetpro> Kilos: when I have time I take you through the ropes
<Kilos> and when logged in it went to wiki and i couldnt get back
<inetpro> should be very easy to do for yourself
<Kilos> lol its all the ropes that are hanginging me man
<inetpro> but we can play in a sandbox or such
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> but its done now
<Kilos> ty for fixing it
<inetpro> np
<inetpro> Kilos: just keep reminding us when we forget
<inetpro> drubin: please tell us about the stats when you have time
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> he was here today
<Kilos> he said maia took avoer but didnt say where he got the stats from
<Kilos> over
<inetpro> ai, seems like one busy dude
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> sad though he was very active here
<Kilos> so where have they hidden the command prompt
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> hope he didn't get swallowed on the dark side
<magespawn> win Kilos?
<Kilos> ya 7
<Kilos> haha inetpro like walter
<inetpro> Kilos: start | Run | cmd
<Kilos> with pipes?
<inetpro> nee man
<magespawn> like that no pipes
<magespawn> i am off, good night all
<inetpro> click Start, Click Run, type cmd, press ENTER
<Kilos> no run to see here
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<magespawn> open box at the bottm after you click start
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I don't know then...
 * inetpro hasn't really used win7 that often
<Kilos> np sir
<Kilos> will get a 4lb hammer and know it out somewhere
<magespawn> all programs , accesories, i think
<magespawn> any way night 
<inetpro> night magespawn
<inetpro> slaap lekker
<Kilos> yay got it ty magespawn 
<Kilos> entered cmd in the search thing
<Kilos> grrr access denied
<Kilos> wish sudo or sudo -i worked on it
<Kilos> im the admin user how can it not accept a format command from me
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> it plays funny little sounds though
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> peer got him
<Kilos> shhhh
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<bakuman> show
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-28
<Kilos> hi superfly jrgns and others
<jrgns> morning
<Kilos> still got web probs superfly ?
<magespawn_> morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn_ 
<magespawn_> right click it and select run as admin
<magespawn_> reading the logs from last night
<Kilos> whew ive forgotten last night 
<magespawn_> for the command prompt in win
<Kilos> got it running a full chkdsk in 1st 1TB
<Kilos> but soooo slow
<Kilos> takes 10 mins just to boot up
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hows things there magespawn_ 
<Kilos> you winning
<magespawn_> chkdsk on 1tb is going to take awhile
<Kilos> how come you got a tail
<magespawn_> i always win, sometimes long after the race is finished
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> well said
<magespawn_> good question
<Kilos> 1 TB is rather large hey
<magespawn> a fair amount yes
<Kilos> but if this chkdsk stuff works then i got 5 outa the 14 going again
<Kilos> one hasnt even got the card underneath
<Kilos> that looks wrong
<Kilos> underneeth
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> even worse
<magespawn> there is not much to be done with that, you can get a card from another drive that is the same
<Kilos> ya but will need to wait long for that
<Kilos> seagate doesnt supply new one either
<Kilos> and its 500g what a loss that is
<magespawn> one of thsoe things
<magespawn> on my way out for a bit bbl
<Kilos> go well
<superfly> Kilos: on my cellphone on the train this morning, yes. At home? Apparently not.
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn that was quick
<magespawn> mmm forgotten wireless network
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> peeps tend to panic a bit when things do not "just" work the way they did
<Kilos> yeah and then its very urgent
<Kilos> had a good chuckle at smile last night. he will still learn , when the fly talks-listen
<Kilos> very clever kid that just needs the right guidance
<magespawn> mmm indeed
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> morning
<Kilos>  but magespawn as they say, hire a teenager because they know everything
<Kilos> or while they know everything
<magespawn> while they know everything
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> oh magespawn to sort win probs get ccleaner . i havent tried on 7 but made big diffs on xp
<Kilos> the free one
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<magespawn> Kilos is it a windows program?
<Kilos> no private thing
<Kilos> works well. doubled the speed
<Kilos> sorts lotsa probs
<Kilos> http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download
<Kilos> thats for 7 methinks
<Kilos> me needs to discuss the win thing with inetpro 
<magespawn> i have just downloaded it now. i will let you know how it goes
<Kilos> actually an everyone opinion is good
<Kilos> who here doesnt need to repair any windows pc's
<Kilos> or use them at work etc
 * Kilos waits for ai
<magespawn> i worked on a pc recently that had a 6.9gig recycle bin, and the hard drive was almost full
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> teach them how to empty it
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> there was not enough space for the swap file to work porperly
<magespawn> wow just had a wasabi peanut that felt like i had swallowed a piece of lava
<Kilos> one needs to teach peeps that it is like a dustbin at home
<Kilos> when full you aint got a dustbin anymore
<magespawn> that is a good way to teach it 
<Kilos> lol i love wasabi
<Kilos> oesnt burn long luckily
<Kilos> doesnt
<magespawn> me too, but that one caught me by surprise
<magespawn> right up the nose
<Kilos> ha ha ha you not supposed to breathe in with mouth already open
<magespawn> wow that ccleaner removed 5481MB from the computer
<magespawn> all log files and temp files
<magespawn> running the reg cleaner now to see what that picks up
<magespawn> that removed 418 registry entries for things like shared dll and orphaned entries, am going to reboot and see what happens\
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> okay it is busy with updates now too
<Kilos> yeah sorts missing shortcuts and registry probs and lots more
<magespawn> seems to be running okay
<magespawn> did not notice any speed increase in booting
<magespawn> still win i suppose
<Kilos> ya got to go through the motions
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> we just gaaning aan inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you just need to stop doing the win thing, especially in here
<Kilos> we need to discuss the mentioning of the other os here
<inetpro> somewhere we have to draw the line
<inetpro> there are many other places where you can discuss it
<Kilos> ok was just thinking that all of you need to work on them machines too
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ya i have my channel
<inetpro> we don't
<Kilos> at school?
<inetpro> well I try not to get involved in any windows support
<Kilos> lol at try
<inetpro> not that I can always avoid but I try
<Kilos> ok so when you have no choice then where you get help from
<Kilos> apart from google that is
<inetpro> dump it in the dustbin
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> support for that OS is literally non-existent 
<inetpro> unless
<inetpro> unless you have lots of moola in the back pocket
<Kilos> ya i know
<Kilos> so
<Kilos> we should help mekaar with whatever we can
<Kilos> my channel can be used for it
<inetpro> and then you keep racing for the next solution only to create more problems for yourself
<magespawn> maybe we could start an alternate channel
<Kilos> the prob might be win but we a family and should helk mekaar
<magespawn> indeed that is true, but not sure about how that will affect other things like the loco 
<Kilos> see the help isnt actually win help and support its supporting each other
<Kilos> not so
<inetpro> well I'm not the boss here but I prefer keeping discussions in this channel primarily focused on the ubuntu range of distros
<Kilos> its not for outside win users just the family
<Kilos> i see your point and accept. my channel is available for that kinda help then
<inetpro> well just make sure you abide by the rules of freenode
<Kilos> i got you too watch me
<magespawn> i am on the win channel, and there is a lot in linux flying around there too, but point is made
<inetpro> because many of these discussions that include that other OS tend to include downloads of illegal software
<Kilos> oh i see what you getting at
<Kilos> sigh we gonna be quiet most of the time here
<Kilos> we dont have so many probs
<inetpro> well I'm not saying that you're not allowed to ever mention the word but please just don't go over board
<inetpro> other people will think that we've become a windows support channel
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> oh and the simple fact is, their are still lots of challenges even on ubuntu
 * Kilos apologises
<inetpro> just try focus on that
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm just as guilty going totally off topic at times
<Kilos> haha thats why i say its a family channel that helps our community
<Kilos> we dont help outsiders with the other os
<inetpro> let's just all try be reasonable and stick to the topic as far as possible
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> anyway, I have work to do
<Kilos> reprimand accepted
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> no win pcs hey
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> the good thing about being involved in multiple focused channels is that you can at least point people to the right channel in order to get proper support from other experts specializing in a specific field
<inetpro> oh and others are more than welcome to chime in 
 * inetpro doesn't make the rules
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> go work inetpro 
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<inetpro> wb drussell
<jrgns> inetpro: fwiw, i agree. ms issues bore me.
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<jrgns> morning
<charl_> hi jrgns 
<mazal> Morning all
<jrgns> mornin
<Kilos> hi mazal jr
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> jrgns, 
<Kilos> ah hi charl_ 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<jrgns> hi K
<jrgns> Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai Kilos 
<Vince-0> *grinding through some mail auth trouble-shooting
<inetpro> jrgns: thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, he even kept quiet all this time :-)
<Kilos> he who?
<inetpro> Kilos: jrgns man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he feels intimidated
<inetpro> you chasing our linux guys away with your windows chatter 
<Kilos> he greeted me
<inetpro> Kilos: don't stress to much about it
<Kilos> jrgns, did i frighten you away?
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> hehe you wrong everyone here is my friend
<Kilos> the funny one left long ago
<Kilos> maybe i drove him away with my stupid questions
<inetpro> Kilos: no man, he's still around
<inetpro> Kilos: I said, don't stress to much about it
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos sulks
<Kilos> i think you stopped us so that you havent got so much to read to catch up with whats going on
<jrgns> Kilos: no, but if I see M$ talk, i look away
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> know your enemy
<jrgns> i know enough to know i don't want to know!
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro agrees with jrgns
<inetpro> it hurts them eyes
<Kilos> inetpro, jrgns fix chat sounds in kde for me
<Kilos> does that sound better
<Kilos> 12.04
 * jrgns waves a magic wand
<jrgns> there, it's fixed
<Kilos> hehe
<jrgns> soz, no, i'm not a big fan of chat sounds, so i don't even know if mine works or not
<Kilos> it doesnt work. they said it will be fixed in 12.10
<Kilos> i need the sound. eye dont see alert goodies
<Kilos> we all tried
<Kilos> inetpro, you here??
<Kilos> my 12.04 kde is going again
<Kilos> dont ask why or how
<Kilos> now i go sleep a while so shup
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<inetpro> lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> dankie ou
<Kilos> hey jergy a du twa 
<Kilos> same as sis
<jrgns> Kilos ?
<Kilos> yessir
<jrgns> "hey jergy a du twa"?
<Kilos> oh my sister is a du toit as well
<jrgns> ah. quality
<Kilos> but she loves xp
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> hi Kilos
<charl_> wow got so busy with something i completely forgot about irc
<charl_> :)
<Kilos> hey charl_ 
<Kilos> thats sad
<Kilos> irc should be first connection
<charl_> :D
<charl_> it doens't pay my rent though :P
<Kilos> man go 5 mins earlier to work to connect
<charl_> haha
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> you napped on the train again superfly 
<superfly> no, been too busy discussing web site matters with some folks
<superfly> but I really should have
<Kilos> you dont get enough sleep
<Kilos> you gonna get sick
<Kilos> you a ballie now you know
<magtie> Hi Kilos & Everyone
 * mazal peeks in
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi queery psydroid 
<psydroid> hi queery Kilos
<magespawn> evening
<mazal> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<mazal> Things are quiet today
<magespawn> we had quite a chat in kilos' channel earlier
<magespawn> and there he goes
<magespawn> mazal are you a loco member on launchpad?
<mazal> Yep I am
<magespawn> cool
<mazal> Still don't understand when to use what website for though hehehehe
<magespawn> i have a problem getting into the forums
<magespawn> we all do our best 
<mazal> You can't log in ?
<magespawn> i get the password mixed up with one of the others
<Squirm> evening
<mazal> Lo Squirm 
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<magespawn> Squirm are you a loco member on launchpad?
<Squirm> magespawn: no?
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> maybe
<Squirm> I may have signed up to something on launchpad a while back
<magespawn> i had to check mine awhile back too
<magespawn> makes you 'officially' part of ubuntu-za
<magespawn> you get to sign the code of conduct too
<Squirm> do I get a joiners bonus?
<Squirm> turns out I do have a launchpad account
<Squirm> Member since:
<Squirm> 2009-10-31
<magespawn> not sure, you get kudos here though, and as much coffee as Maaz can make
<Squirm> hmm...
<magespawn> cool
<Squirm> turns out I've been a member for ages
<mazal> Evening smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi :)
<queery> oh sorry hi psydroid 
<psydroid> queery, no problem, welcome back
<psydroid> hoi smile4ever :)
<smile4ever> hi :)
<psydroid> hi mazal
<mazal> Hi psydroid 
<smile4ever> psydroid: do you know php enough ? :p
<psydroid> and Squirm and magespawn
<Squirm> hmm
<magespawn> hey psydroid
<psydroid> smile4ever, you know I only study people these days :P
<Squirm> creepy
<smile4ever> psydroid: oh :p
<psydroid> haha
 * mazal needs something to fiddle with
<magespawn> gets most of his material here
<mazal> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty power cut in whole area
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> Again
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> They not finished with the changes yet ?
<Kilos> tyhis is different
<Kilos> maybe some over load or something
<Kilos> then you gotta wait till the guy goes from home to reset
<magespawn> amazing how often that happens
<Kilos> frustrating
<Kilos> and i had a serious dd command here on opera to copy the mbr from one drive to another
<magespawn> that would be useful
<mazal> Have you guys used dcfldd before ?
<mazal> It's dd , but with progress indication
<Kilos> never. we scared of dd commands
<mazal> hehehe
<mazal> dd is kwaai man :)
<magespawn> no but then never used dd either
<Kilos> very serious commands
<Kilos> can zero a drive in 1 sec
<Kilos> mbr and everything gone
<mazal> I use it when needing to clone usb sticks , or to wipe one
<magespawn> cool sounds like fun
<mazal> Ot when I want to make a backup image of bootable sticks
<Kilos> actually had it work here on one of the drives i fixed magespawn 
<mazal> or even
<Kilos> only trick is straight after you shutdown and only leave that drive in and boot and let ubuntu use whole disk
<Kilos> then the mb replaces the mbr i think
<Kilos> the bios or something
<magespawn> brb
<mazal> Kilos, I tried looking into that Ubuntu book. But couldn't find a downloadable version 
<mazal> Seems one can only buy it
<Kilos> im sure i saw something about free download or something
<Kilos> here is that command
<Kilos> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sga bs=512 count=1,
<mazal> sga ?
<mazal> What device is that ?
<Kilos> sdb it would be here
<Kilos> that was for an external
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139356/corrupted-mbr-mbr-repair-does-not-recognise
<magespawn> there are several verions of ubuntu books available as pdf
<Kilos> i dunno if that , must be left off
<Kilos> mazal, whats your opinion on that last comma
<mazal> I don't think it must be there
<Kilos> i think it should be left off
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Agree
<mazal> So that command copies ONLY the mbr ?
<Kilos> im scared of dd
<Kilos> the fly said they dangerous
<mazal> Ya it doesn't have the nickname "disk destroy" for nothing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well i gonna give it a try
<mazal> oi , good luck
<Kilos> no other choice to sort what i think is some corruption in the mbr
<Kilos> ubuntu live cd takes forever to open when that drive is connected
<magespawn> i see why superfly said it was dangerous
<Kilos> even my unity takes about 7 mins with that drive as second drive
<Kilos> lol what you read magespawn ?
<magespawn> put the wrong values in and you copy the empty disk to the full one and have nothing
<mazal> Indeed
<mazal> Must be VERY sure you enter the correct device names
<magespawn> and once you hit enter there is no confirmation or password check or anything
<magespawn> like the old cloning software
<magespawn> good way to zero write a disk
<mazal> The age old qoute "linux asumes you know what you are doing" hehehehe
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29 for those who do not know
<Kilos> here is the zero one
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> works for me 
<magespawn> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/10/dd-command-examples/ and http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/ for practical examples
<Kilos> i copy paste so i dont make mistakes
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> good way to do it
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> how are you all?
<magespawn> finally sorted my forum sign on
<mazal> Hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> didn't know you had issues
<mazal> Good thanx and you
<nlsthzn> always good thanks :) 
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn and you?
<magespawn> agg not really just confused the password
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> it happens :)
<magespawn> and the username/email address
<magespawn> so could not get password reset
<magespawn> but all sorted now
 * nlsthzn waits to see if TF2 works again
<magespawn> was last active the 8th August 2009
<nlsthzn> oh wow, that is some time ago
<nlsthzn> :D success TF2 works 
<magespawn> i think that was my only activity too, found this place and that was that
<nlsthzn> I enjoy the forum... but each has its strenghts and weaknesses I guess
<mazal> What I like about the forum is that I can print the answers to pdf
<magespawn> do not know why i never really used the forums
<nlsthzn> I found the forum before IRC so I guess that is what hooked me
<mazal> Kilos , your drive still alive ?
<Kilos> it shows as unallocated
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> And if you try and create a partition ?
<Kilos> then it says go device create partition table
<Kilos> then there dos and other stuff. dunno which one to use
<Kilos> sun  and loop and amiga and mac
<Kilos> and more
<mazal> Sounds like the partition table is damaged
<Kilos> ya its the drive im sukkeling with
<Kilos> got it working but super slow
<Kilos> now trying a new route
<Kilos> no route -n
<mazal> Why don't you re-create the partition table ?
<mazal> Or you don't want to loose the data ?
<Kilos> gparted says it cant
<Kilos> error while creating
<mazal> ooooh , THAT drive
<Kilos> lo hubx 
<Kilos> lol ya that one
<hubx> hi all
<hubx> hi Kilos 
<mazal> lo hubx 
<mazal> Drop test ?
<Kilos> no man
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> 2 tb is too much to play with
<Kilos> gotta fix
<mazal> How about imaging your main drive , then loading that image onto that one ?
<magespawn> Kilos you tried Disk Utility hey ?
<mazal> That recreates partition table as well
<Kilos> ya i did few days ago it also refused to do something
<Kilos> ill go try again now after new mbr copied
<Kilos> now i forgot how i got it unallocated last time
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> magespawn, where you see what disk utility is doing
<Kilos> i told it to format guid table
<Kilos> aw error formatting
<magespawn> what are you looking for Kilos? progress bar?
<Kilos> ya something like that to see if its actually doing something
<Kilos> hate hidden stuff
<superfly> progress bars are for sissies
<Kilos> rofl
<mazal> I actually viewed my SMART data for the first time now
<Kilos> how do i know if its busy or finished or what superfly 
<mazal> Never even looked at it before
<superfly> Kilos: like Chuck, you'll know when it is finished because it tells you so.
<Kilos> disk utility says that drive doesnt support smart
<Kilos> lol it just said error
<Kilos> helper failed with mke2fs
<nlsthzn> night al
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<mazal> Sleep well nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good night nlsthzn
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<inetpro> anyone know anything about Yahsat?
<inetpro> apparently affordable satellite broadband
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> with what kinda modem
<Kilos> and satelite dish?
<inetpro> people pitching that as the next best thing since ice cream
<inetpro> at least in rural Mpumalanga that is
<Kilos> oh ya theres no icecream there iether
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its like satelite fones
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, and data
<Kilos> not cheap to start with
<inetpro> something like R6000 to start with
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> madness
<Kilos> and when heavy clouds no signal
<inetpro> but my question is whether it really works in the long run
<Kilos> ya the guys with bucks use them cellphones anywhere
<Kilos> but they are mega buck earners
<Kilos> like big business tycoons who need hands on even when touring or on holiday
<inetpro> ok, so let's look at the disadvantages of satellite
<Kilos> not many
<Kilos> compare it with dstv
<inetpro> Signal delay
<Kilos> offline much less than normal tv
<inetpro> Cost
<Kilos> actually very fast
<Kilos> cost is the killer
<inetpro> anything else?
<Kilos> ive watched peeps play games on dstv and there signal is quick
<Kilos> direct line of site to satelite
<inetpro> and when something breaks?
<inetpro> how quick can they fly up there to repair?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> with the next shuttle or russin space voyage
<smile4ever> byee :p
<inetpro> smile4ever: mooi loop
<Kilos> but they have many backup systems in place
<smile4ever> inetpro: :)
<Kilos> toods smile4ever 
<smile4ever> good night oom Kilos :p
<inetpro> and what about noise and interference?
<Kilos> lekker slaap  boetie
<Kilos> nearly none inetpro 
<Kilos> its a digital signal
<inetpro> sjoe Kilos, you sound like an expert in all fields
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> bit of basic knowledge in many fields
<Kilos> expert at none
<inetpro> oops I forgot you where in communications
<Kilos> oh farming maybe half way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya satelite is next step from radio
<Kilos> ask bmg505 for more info
<Kilos> or the outjie in the cape
<Kilos> forget who now
<Kilos> bakuman, maybe
 * inetpro don't want my people investing big bucks when it ends up with big frustration
<Kilos> who is the other ham here
<Kilos> i think it is the future but not for small peeps
<Kilos> like compare dstv to sabc tv
<Kilos> and HD tv
<Kilos> as you know your heaviest strain is on download speed
<Kilos> how much tata you think is moving to give a clear picture on a high definition tv
<inetpro> the interesting thing is that most people down there all have dstv
<Kilos> s/tata/data
<Kilos> there are very few breakdowns
<inetpro> lots of data involved
<Kilos> and they just reset it from down here via pc
<inetpro> but the monthly cost is ridiculous
<magespawn> inetpro i know a bit about Yahclick i resell it
<inetpro> magespawn: yikes
<inetpro> Kilos: watch the salesman come out now :-)
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<magespawn>  not here  would pm you for that
<inetpro> lol
<magespawn> can give info if you wan though
<magespawn> want
<Kilos> magespawn, dd ing the mbr seems to have cured some of the corruption
<magespawn> thats good
<Kilos> installed 6+1 in about 35 mins
<Kilos> last time took hours
<magespawn> maybe if you dd the whole drive that will work with zero info
<inetpro> magespawn: info would be much appreciated
<magespawn> what would you like to know?
<inetpro> anything and everything
<magespawn> i can mail you the info i have
<inetpro> thanks magespawn
<Kilos> w000t
<Kilos> 2tb drive fixed
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi!
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<Kilos> can quick format 1.1 tb in 5 secs
<inetpro> Kilos: now go fill it up with data and test it again
<Kilos> now im happy as a pig in mud
<inetpro> then format again
<Kilos> lol i might not make it till end of month on data as it is
<Kilos> where will i find 2 tb data
<inetpro> make up your own man
<inetpro> dd
<Kilos> i got max about 20 g on all pcs
<Kilos> no no no
<Kilos> leave dd alone
<Kilos> leave well enough alone
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> i now have 2 dd commands i know work
<Kilos> but last one took some extra thinking to get parts going
<Kilos> wbb just wanna check data
<inetpro> Kilos: To make a file of 100 random bytes: 
<inetpro> dd if=/dev/random of=myrandom bs=100 count=1
<inetpro> Kilos: just be wary of death and destruction
<inetpro> It is jokingly said that dd stands for "disk destroyer", "data destroyer", "death and destruction", "damn dangerous", or "delete data"
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> reboots in 1 min 5 secs
<Kilos> and i still got 500m data left
<Kilos> i been a good boy last 2 months
<Kilos> and my kde is working inetpro 
<Kilos> been a good day
<inetpro> Kilos: nice job!
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> you deserve a pay rise 
<Kilos> hahaha im doing it for ian not pay
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> i earn lots here by cooking and doing sheep and dishes etc
<Kilos> can maybe get some pc spares soon
<Kilos> i get R500 a month since swaar got a job
<Kilos> im a rich bitch
<inetpro> Kilos: now where can I get a charger for me wifes netbook?
<inetpro> stupid thing conked up this weekend
<Kilos> oh i might have
<Kilos> i got one here that worked onna lg lappy
<Kilos> and another one could just change the plug
 * inetpro is amazed with the many multiple of connectors in the market, it's ridiculous
<Kilos> yeah they should standardise things like power connectors
<Kilos> same with cell phones
<inetpro> this one is a bit longish
<Kilos> we got 3 nokias here all different size plugs
<Kilos> one can cut plug off there and connect to another one
<Banlam> cellphones have standardised to the micro-SUB for charging
<Banlam> *USB
<Kilos> nokias dont charge on usb
<Banlam> new ones do
<Kilos> oh mine anyway
<Kilos> thats good
<Banlam> or are supposed to
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Banlam> but nokia have only ever had two chargers previously
<Banlam> so i don't really have a problem with them
<Banlam> they had the thick round one
<Banlam> and then the thin round one
<Kilos> no im sure three
<Banlam> which has been around for the past 6 years+
<inetpro> there was more than two
<Kilos> tiny medium and a thick one
<Banlam> what was the third one?
<Kilos> one in between
<inetpro> I can't remember, honestly
<Banlam> :/
<Banlam> i only ever knew of two
<inetpro> but I agree they made live a lot easier
<Kilos> Banlam, who is the other ham here
<inetpro> with less options
<Kilos> someone in the cape
<Banlam> ham radio?
<Kilos> ya
<Banlam> Kerbero, has a licence
<Kilos> thats him
<Kilos> Kerbero, inetpro 
<Banlam> i contemplated getting my licence
<inetpro> interesting
<Banlam> but never got roudn to it
<Banlam> and the costs of a radio put me off
<Kilos> he should be able to give you more on satelite
<Banlam> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/blog/2008/06/nokia-chargers/ , just the two and now the micro usb
<Kilos> i still have an old yaesu ft 2oo i think it was
<Kilos> most likely rats are nesting in it by now
<inetpro> so do we have enough satellites covering our country for proper data to flow 24 hours a day?
<inetpro> obviously with dstv, that answer has to be yes
<Kilos> yes plenty
<Banlam> dstv is one satelite in geostationary orbit
<Kilos> get someone with a gps and see them all
<Banlam> itnepro, but what do you mean for proper data flow 24/7?
<Banlam> what are you askign
<Kilos> he thinking of satelite for pc Banlam 
<Banlam> satelite internet?
<inetpro> Banlam: family in rural mpumalanga has been told that their solution for interwebs is satellite
<Banlam> there definitely are satellite solutions
<Kilos> tired of mobile broadband
<Banlam> i would hate to have to use one
<inetpro> well with only a very weak MTN, what other choice could they really have?
<Banlam> http://www.telkomsa.net/products/satellite.html
<inetpro> seriously, I hate to say this but our service levels in this country suck
<inetpro> and that does not only count for Telkom
<Banlam> inetpro, you referring now to the lack of cellphone reception in rural mpumalanga?
<inetpro> in the old days people put physical lines in every little corner of the country
<inetpro> we all need to pull up our socks and put optic fibre all over the show
<inetpro> job creation!
<magespawn> inetpro the other option is not cheep though
<magespawn> the satellite option i mean
<Banlam> inetpro, is there no one offering wireless internet in the area?
<Banlam> I know my uncle in the middle of natal
<Banlam> they suffered on EDGE for years
<inetpro> Banlam: no
<Banlam> adn then a guy setup a wireless internet service for a couple of the farmers in the district
<magespawn> wifi or radio Banlam?
<Banlam> i'll admit i did not investigate the system, but I think radio
<magespawn> i am looking at setting up a wide are wifi here
<Banlam> 5Ghz range
<Banlam> it's nice using somethign standardised
<Banlam> because it means people don't need to buy proprietary hardware
<magespawn> 5ghz has better range but even the 2.4 can go about 20km
<Banlam> that they can't do anythign with if they decide they no longer want the connection
<Banlam> wow
<magespawn> and that is point to multipoint if you go point to point you can go further
<magespawn> inetpro how about dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=4k
<Banlam> that's just affected by the antennae you use surely?
<magespawn> what does the bs=4k do
<Banlam> directional vs omnidirectiona?
<magespawn> yes Banlam
<Banlam> k
<magespawn> yes 
<Banlam> I will also say, that tonberry, who's not here now has a farm in the middle of the karoo, managed to get a stableish EDGE connection using a direcitonal antennae
<Banlam> and a 3G dongle
<Banlam> *-e
<inetpro> magespawn: man dd
<Banlam> inetpro, that may be somethign to consider
<Banlam> if they haven't already
<magespawn> lol ty inetpro
<inetpro> Banlam: yes, I want to actually try that for them
<magespawn> where are they inetpro?
<inetpro> magespawn: between Ermelo and Piet Retief
<magespawn> of course those distance figures can change a lot in real life 
<inetpro> satellite would probably be good if not so costly
<magespawn> is there nobody up there doing radio internet?
 * inetpro wants to sign up for the 10GB option at 8ta and armed with that want to do some more testing over the festive season
<inetpro> more testing in Mpumalanga, that is 
<Banlam> Piet Retief has good MTN 3G reception, with a directional antenna you may be able to pick somethign up
<inetpro> Banlam: I'm talking about very far away from town
<Banlam> inetpro, be careful, those 10GB packages may be limited to the *ta network, and not work on the MTN section
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> not nice!
<Banlam> :)
<inetpro> thanks for the heads up though
<Banlam> inetpro, just check
<magespawn> vodacom is supposed to do their R499 data deal
<Banlam> cause i bought that 60+60 deal
<inetpro> supposed
<Banlam> which is great for me
<Banlam> cause i'm right by a tower for 8ta
<Banlam> but it doesn't work if I leave the city
<Banlam> they announced they are going to do it
<Banlam> they just need to decide when to launch
<magespawn> superfly you still up?
<superfly> Yes
<Banlam> inetpro ,have you checked the 8ta coverage map, tehy have pretty good coverage between ermelo and piet retief, except a big whtie spot, which i'm assumign might be your problem
<Banlam> http://www.8ta.com/coverage/
<magespawn> are you still working on RingHTML?
<inetpro> Banlam: ya, I think they would be in teh white spot
<superfly> magespawn: heh, no
<inetpro> but will make sure
<inetpro> thanks for that, I'm actually surprised 
<inetpro> didn't think they had spread that far already
<magespawn> superfly so pretty much complete then?
<inetpro> then again, I guess that is with roaming on top of MTN
<superfly> nope, just never had the chance to finish it... got involved in another open source project
<kbmonkey> hello
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<superfly> magespawn: but it works fairly well for the limited set of features it has...
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> superfly, last night I wrote my first android app. :)
<magespawn> i like what i see so far
<kbmonkey> not much to show, but got the framework working!
<kbmonkey> plus.. its in python. how about that!
<superfly> kbmonkey: in PHP? :-P
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: sounds interesting
<Banlam> inetpro, it's all MTN's network. You can click on the top of the map and view 8ta's network
<Banlam> they have nothing outside of the cities
<inetpro> ai
<magespawn> superfly did you have any plans for it?
<Banlam> you can use their standard itnernet
<Banlam> it's just some of the specials which cna't be used on their extended network
<superfly> magespawn: yes, I did
<inetpro> that is terrible
<superfly> back in the day
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> night Kilos
<Kilos> see you morrow
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> inetpro if he uses dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=4k that would take forever on a 2tb drive
<inetpro> magespawn: I was just joking
<inetpro> and I'm sure he knows it
<magespawn> superfly perhaps we could get it going again if you want
<inetpro> magespawn: oh and I didn't say he should do it to /dev/sdb
<magespawn> oh okay inetpro, i though it was a good idea
<magespawn> that was just an example
<magespawn> that might be his other drive
<superfly> magespawn: I've messed around with writing a cross-platform version, but I never get very far
<inetpro> magespawn: I specifically used the example from wikipedia with of=myrandom
<inetpro> that would go to a file called myrandom in the current folder 
<magespawn> i was reading here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<magespawn> superfly perhaps a team of people?
<kbmonkey> good 'ol Disk Destroyer
<inetpro> magespawn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Generating_a_file_with_random_data
<magespawn> ahh ty inetpro
<magespawn> dd looks like a good way to recycle a drive or computer so that all your data is removed
<inetpro> magespawn: there are tools for that
<inetpro> magespawn: like shred as part of coreutils
<magespawn> that does lokk useful
<inetpro> magespawn: also see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/85636/how-do-i-erase-my-disk-in-a-secure-way-ubuntu
<inetpro> There's a propability of 56% that one single bit can be correctly recovered....
<magespawn> i need more time and less sleep, can anyone spare me about 4 hours a day?
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: but if you want something totally secure, you need to physically destroy the drive.
<magespawn> indeed i was thinking more along the lines of donated machines to schools etc
<inetpro> shred would be a good way to clean a drive before donating it
<kbmonkey> if you dd with a bs=xM equal to your drive's cache size it should go faster
<kbmonkey> would /dev/zero be faster than random? 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I guess it would be, because there's little or no processing involved
<kbmonkey> oh apparently /dev/random is the least best input for wiping. urandom is preferred. how interesting
<kbmonkey> a comprehensive list of wiping methods: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Securely_wipe_disk
<magespawn> any reason why kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> that page says...
<kbmonkey> random fills with 512 bytes of random values. when its all used, it has to wait to fill up again 
<kbmonkey> the fill is slower than dd uses them
<magespawn> thanks  for the class guys, i am off to bed, good night all
<kbmonkey> good night magespawn 
<kbmonkey> think its about time. nite all
<smile> :-D
<smile> Wie spreek afrikaans hier? :-P
<bakuman> nie ek nie
<smile> :-O
<Banlam> niemand
<Banlam> dis waarom ons #ubuntu-afr het
<smile> Kan jy nederlands lees?
<bakuman> lol
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> ek het al klein gesprekke met n belgiee gehad
<Banlam> waneer hy nederlands praat
<Banlam> en ek afrikaans
<smile> www.foad.nu - wil jy stem vir die mooiste afbeelding?
<smile> :-)
<Banlam> nederlands klink snaaks
<smile> Tot 23u kan julle stem
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> 23u?
<Banlam> oh
<Banlam> 23 uur
<smile> Ja. 22U vir julle
<Banlam> wel
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> ek sit in die selfde timezone as jy
<smile> Oh
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> net n paar honderd km weg
<smile> In NL?
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> DE
<smile> :O
<smile> Wat doen jy daar? :-P
<Banlam> erasmus tiepe ding
<smile> 1 jaar?
<Banlam> nein, nur drei monaten
<Banlam> en ek het nog net 2 weke
<smile> Nur 3? Nicht viel
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> neh, nicht viel
<smile> Kennen sie schon die tagen der woche? :-P
<Banlam> ja
<Banlam> waarum?
<Banlam> hulle's nogals die selfde as afrikaans, behalwe woensdag
<smile> I just wondered, no particular reason
<smile> ;-)
<Banlam> :)
<Banlam> nie seker of ek hulle korrek kan spel nie
<smile> Laat ons praat in drie tale :-P
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> jy kan n bietjie nederlands ingooi dan het ons 4
<Banlam> as ons engels ook bytel
<smile> Ja dat kan ik wel doen ja :-D
<Banlam> aber meine deutsch ist seher slecht
<smile> Meines auch. ;-)
<Banlam> :)
<smile> So i prefer english, afrikaans, nederlands or french
<Banlam> know a guy from Gent
<Banlam> speaks english and dutch (dialect) fluently
<Banlam> and hsi german and french are also pretty good
<smile> Is hij cool?
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> yeah, get on very well with him
<smile> You heard someone talking west-vlaams yet?
<smile> :-P
<Banlam> dunno
<Banlam> the guy i know grew up in Aachen, or is that nto west enough?
<Banlam> some of his friends came over the other day
<Banlam> they were cnoversing
<Banlam> that's about all I've heard
<Banlam> wait
<Banlam> nto aachen
<Banlam> what am i saying
<smile> No only kust-people will do. Max distance from north sea 50km. :-P
<Banlam> Antwerp is what I meant
<Banlam> Gent is like 50km inland
<smile> Really difficult to understand what they say
<smile> Ok :-D
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> i'll come visit in a year's time
<smile> Even for me :-P
<Banlam> :P
<smile> which region?
<Banlam> dunno
<Banlam> i want to take a month of work next year
<Banlam> and do a trip through europe
<smile> ;-)
<smile> Leuk.
<smile> Ek is moe
<Banlam> ich auch
<Banlam> aber ich habe viel arbeit
<smile> Like what?
<Banlam> a master's thesis
<Banlam> along with some work at the university
<smile> Good luck
<Banlam> danke schon
<Banlam> ist seine keyboard auch QWERTZ?
<smile> Bitte schon
<smile> nein meines ist azerty
<smile> ;-)
<Banlam> o.O
<Banlam> is dit standaard in belgie?
<smile> Ja. :-)
<smile> be-latin1
 * Banlam skid sy kop
<smile> :-)
<smile> Skid?
<Banlam> shake
<smile> O.
<Banlam> die ergste vir my as ek n duitse keyboard gebruik is dat al die symbole op ander plekke is
<Banlam> shake my head
<Banlam> move it from side to side
<smile> Ja schudden in NL
<smile> :-)
<smile> Kan jy nie blind typ nie?
<Banlam> ja, maar ek vegeet altyd om die keyboard se layout te verander tot dit my pla
<Banlam> en gelukkig hoef ek nie te veel op duitse rekenaars te werk nie
<Banlam> vergeet
<Banlam> *
<smile> Op linux jy kan setxkbmap layout gebruik
<Banlam> op linux ja :P
<Banlam> die rekenaar waarop ek werk is win XP
<smile> :-(
<smile> Setxkbmap for win :-P
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> leer ek dit nou eers
<smile> !g
<smile> I found it :-P
<smile> http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/pub/windows/cygwin/release/X.Org/setxkbmap/
<smile> Banlam :-D
<Banlam> thanks
<Banlam> :P
<smile> :-P
<smile> I wonder how to use it
<Banlam> not a clue
<smile> I have made an installer with wget for windows recently
<smile> 8-)
<smile> Bye :-)
<Banlam> cheers
<smile> Good night
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-29
<Kilos> hi psydroid nuvolari and others
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> peeps in SA up early
<Kilos> just Squirm and i
<Kilos> others on their way to work or still in lurking mode
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<superfly> good night
<Kilos> you going to bed superfly ?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<superfly> I wish I was
<magespawn> superfly?
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> need to sleep or you start missing things
<magespawn> Kilos what type of solder should i use for electrical circuits resin or acid?
<Kilos> resin where ever possible
<Kilos> all copper use resin
<magespawn> now there is a non ubuntu question lol
<magespawn> ahh okay
<superfly> actually, I was in bed a little earlier last night... just past midnight.
<Kilos> but use an ubuntu soldering iro
<Kilos> iron
<magespawn> and what time do you get up superfly?
<Kilos> eish superfly 
<superfly> 6
<Kilos> one needs 7 hours a night to stay healthy
<magespawn> if you fall asleep immediatly that is 6 hours, plenty, assuming it is not interrupted
<magespawn> but then again maybe that is why i miss quite a bit
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> and look about 10 years older than i am lol
<magespawn> see y'all later
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<jrgns> i'm on a vpn again today, so just a quick checkin
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: thanks for the mail... but I'll only look at it laters
<magespawn> inetpro np
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> quiet since i left
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> only you and i got things to say looks like
<Kilos> everyone else is too busy
<magespawn> its like they have to work or something
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy
<mazal> Ok dankie 
<mazal> Het oom reggekom met daai drive ?
<Kilos> ja hy werk honnerd
<mazal> Mooi ! Wat het toe gewerk ?
<Kilos> het daai mbr gekopie van my unity en moes bietjie sukkel om weer patisies te maak maar nou werk dit mooi
<Kilos> die mbr het n virus of iets in gehad
<mazal> Ek moet daai command bêre , het oom hom nog naby
<Kilos> wag ek soek
<mazal> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 ?
<Kilos> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<mazal> Dink dit was dit
<Kilos> dis hy
<mazal> Ditto hehehe
<Kilos> testdisk just found the head count was wrong on a 40g drive and fixed it
<mazal> Testdisk ? Is that part of ubcd ?
<Kilos> no data recovery program in ubuntu
<Kilos> testdisk photorec scalpel and one more i forget
<Kilos> i think maybe ubcd has it on too
<mazal> I see I have testdisk
<mazal> Never used it though
<Kilos> works well but takes long
<Kilos> magespawn, whats the other one
<Kilos> finds data after drive has been formatted three times even
<Kilos> only files lose their original name and get numbers
<mazal> I hope I never need it
<mazal> With tripple backups I shouldn't :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Kilos can you do something with an external with broken power supply ?
<Kilos> get another power suppy
<Kilos> or have that one fixed
<Kilos> doesnt it take power from the usb
<mazal> Tried , very hard. And the one they eventually send doesn't work
<mazal> Thinking of "converting" it to internal
<mazal> ie , breaking the case open hehehe
<Kilos> maybe the case isnt good
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what external is it?
<Kilos> you might be able to get a replacement control board
<mazal> It's a samsung and def power supply
<mazal> Haven't looked at it myself yet , but the user described the probem
<mazal> problem even
<mazal> The dog ate up the power cable of the supply
<mazal> She then searched all over and couldn't find a replacement
<mazal> Eventually called samsung head office , and they send one that doesn't work
<Kilos> maybe one can make up such a cable if you have the plugs at ends in good nick still
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> I'm gonna look at it when I am mobile again
<mazal> See what can be done
<mazal> But I am sooooooooo thinking of chuking the case
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> size of drive in it?
<Kilos> and whats a def power supply
<mazal> 2TB
<Kilos> oooo lekker
<Kilos> nurse it
<nlsthzn> anyone know of a way to update zeitgeist or what ever the indexer for unity is... I have installed two different apps and can't see them now (I know once I reboot they should be there but don't want to reboot now)?
<nlsthzn> brb
<nlsthzn> :/
<magespawn> Kilos ddrescue or gddrescue I think
<magespawn> mazal that power supply has to match the one for the drive in terms of volts,amps and watts the jack has to have the same polairty
<magespawn> any good electronics store should be able to help, take along the old power supply for comparison
<mazal> magespawn, the user says she already has been everywhere and nobody could supply one
<Kilos> ah ty magespawn i see its in repos for maverick
<magespawn> mazal strange
<Kilos> both of them
<Kilos> hehe i got more tools to play with
<mazal> magespawn, that's why she eventually contacted samsung sa head office and even the one they send didn't work
 * inetpro looking for a command to list number and cumulative size of files in a folder by file extension
<Kilos> and foremost was the other one magespawn mazal 
<Kilos> just hit me
<mazal> That's why I think change it to internal drive
<magespawn> that might not work, some externals have specific controller cards in the case
<Kilos> mazal, are the plugs at the ends good still with a bit of the cable left?
<Kilos> especially the one to the external
<mazal> I dunno Kilos , I haven't seen it myself yet. Will go and look once I am healthy and mobile again. All of this info is as she gave it to me
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> get it delivered
<mazal> Maybe they missed something I can see
<Kilos> dont deliver deliver is de best part
<Kilos> one side must be usb
<mazal> What bothers me as that the one samsung themself send her don't work
<Kilos> so you can cut a usb cable up for the pc end
<Kilos> maybe controller messed up
<mazal> And as I could gather , this thing have been in the post as well
<mazal> That bothers me too
<mazal> Dunno what hammering it took maybe
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> no handle with care sticker. as if the postal peeps care
<mazal> Will know more when I see it and talk to her again
<inetpro> one nice summary: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 file | cut -f2 -d: | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> all them pipes
<magespawn> inetpro is there a limit to how many pipes you can use
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> looks like the limit is the number of destinations you find
<inetpro> magespawn: memory
<inetpro> obviously the above example doesn't give me a summary of the size 
<inetpro> just the number of files by type of file
<magespawn> obviously
<inetpro> which is kind of nice 
<magespawn> the only thing obvious to the rest of use from that example is that it does something and has pipes
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> at times he is too clever for his own good
<magespawn> but he must keep sharing that is how the rest of us learn
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ty goosie
<Kilos> ill stick to the nuts and bolts
<Kilos> i see testdisk can also rewrite the mbr
<inetpro> heh magespawn, that command may not be most efficient
<inetpro> I'm hoping that the fly or the weed will come with a better solution
<inetpro> or anyone else for that matter
<inetpro> then if it's not available yet someone should actually have it scripted or compiled as a standard command on *nix
<Kilos-> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos- 
<Vince-0> work work
<inetpro> Vince-0: go work!
<Vince-0> meh
<inetpro> lol
<Vince-0> *peon voice: work work
<Kilos-> lol
<Vince-0> *peon voice: we don't have enough gold
<inetpro> work is more fun than fun
<Vince-0> ya research work , but suppor work is kaak
<Kilos-> you gotta look at work from a different angle
<inetpro> Kilos-: you have a tail
<Kilos-> without work no food place to stay and no internet
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos> ty goosie
<Kilos> hehe thats as bad as flahhh
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> btw, the following can also give a nice relevant summary
<inetpro> find . -type f -exec basename {} \; |  grep  '\.' | sed 's/^[^.]*\.//g' | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr
<inetpro> sadly basename can not handle multiple files at once
<mazal> Ish , that makes my head hurt :P
<inetpro> mazal: you have a better solution?
<mazal> no way , I'm not smart enough hehehe
<mazal> Amazing the stuff you huys know
<mazal> guys even
<inetpro> mazal: google is your friend
<Kilos> eek
<confluency> inetpro: that gets confused by filenames with dots.
<magespawn> mazal check out http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/
<charl_> moshi moshi
<magespawn> lol
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl_> good afternoon all
<magespawn> hey charl_ confluency
<confluency> inetpro: just replace [^.] with .
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> like so confluency find . -type f -exec basename {} \; |  grep  '\.' | sed 's/^.*\.//g' | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr
<confluency> Yes.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<magespawn> it all looks a bit like heiroglyphics to me
<confluency> This is an odd thing to need -- why a breakdown by file type, not by directory?
<inetpro> confluency: oh thanks, that helps even if the previous one is also relevant
<inetpro> confluency: I just wanted a summary of files on one of my web servers
<magespawn> ooh cook that reminds me brb
<magespawn> right back
<mazal> inetpro, indeed , but scripting isn't. I get confused with all the dots and commas and all
<mazal> I once worked through that cli manual. And enjoyed it. But I keep forgetting
<mazal> This was my attempt at scripting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396713/  An elementary menu script. Bit of a mess hey
<inetpro> sjoe
 * inetpro would die a silent death if forced to use that menu for administering *nix boxen
<inetpro> mazal: no offence
<inetpro> offense*
<inetpro> I like the idea
<inetpro> better to know what you do though and type those commands as needed
<mazal> Ja that was just a little project to try and learn scripting
<mazal> Have never actually used that
<mazal> I wanted to learn and didn't know what to try and build , so I sommer used the menu idea
<inetpro> nice one to learn
<inetpro> so many ways to skin a cat
<mazal> But then got frustrated cos I couldn't get it more streamline and better
<mazal> At least I tried , took a long time
<inetpro> TMTOWTDI
<mazal> hey ?
<inetpro> mazal: TMTOWTDI
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> Maaz: TMTOWTDI
<Maaz> There's more than one way to do it (TMTOWTDI or TIMTOWTDI, pronounced “Tim Toady”) is a Perl motto.
<mazal> aah , nice :)
<mazal> That's actually one of the things I like about linux
<magespawn> the key maker " Always another way"
<mazal> So many options
<mazal> And strangely enough , it's actually the cli that hooked back when I tried linux the first time
<magespawn> later all 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> afternoon magtie 
<inetpro> mazal, confluency: (for t in `find . -type f -exec basename {} \; | grep '\.' | sed 's/^.*\.//g' | sort | uniq`;do total=0; find . -name "*.$t" -exec du -k {} \; | awk -v FType=$t '{total += $1} END {print total " " FType}';done) | sort -nr
<inetpro> not elegant but it works
<mazal> jo
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
 * mazal can't decide to do archiving tonight or tomorrow 
<Kilos> old sayiing..never put off till tomorrow what you can do today
<mazal> hmm
<inetpro> mazal: do it now and later and again tomorrow
<Kilos> modern version.. never do today what you can put off till tomorrow
<inetpro> do it automagically
 * inetpro loves rsnapshot
<Kilos> have you gone home yet pro
<Kilos> havent
<mazal> hehehe , inetpro I think I am already paranoid enough with backups :)
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> hmm because you live there
<inetpro> Kilos: but I live here also
<Kilos> hehe but the food better at home
<inetpro> you want me to go away?
<Kilos> not from irc dodo
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> stupid 2 tb wont take ubuntu alongside or nothing
<Kilos> funny messages when booting from cd
<mazal> Ok guys , I go do archiving
<mazal> L8tr
<Kilos> takes long
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos - sorry was working on code
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<Kilos> np
<inetpro>  wont take ubuntu alongside or nothing?
<inetpro> that's a bit cryptic IMHO
<Kilos> something about sda timeout 10 secs and killal bla bla bla /sda
<Kilos> battles to boot from cd
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont member everything man
<inetpro> funny messages is also very cryptic
<Kilos> i cant copy paste from there
<inetpro> is like you keeping some secrets from us?
<Kilos> grr
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> alongside or nothing is no choice to install anywhere
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> where you went to school
<inetpro> how long is a piece of string?
<Kilos> go ask for your money back they taught you nothing
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> dunno if its a 6+1 block thing or what
<inetpro> Kilos: hope somebody can help
 * inetpro gotta go
<Kilos> but will sort the swine thing sooner or later
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> dont fall off bicycle
<inetpro> ya ya
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> even tried a stupid centos cd but looks like they arent live
<Kilos> any drive that wont take ubuntu cant leave here
<Kilos> wb magtie 
<Kilos> even unity looks good after days of that other thing
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Kilos> mazal, ^^
<mazal> ta
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hmm net split got only magespawn 
<Kilos> wb magtie 
<magtie> tks Kilos
<smile4ever> hii! :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<Banlam> hoerskool centurion on Hackaday today: http://hackaday.com/2012/11/29/science-fair-project-sorts-recyclables
<smile4ever> hi oom kilos and banlam :)
<smile4ever> high school, Banlam ? :D
<Kilos> naand Banlam 
<Banlam> smile4ever, yeah. it's a high school up in pretoria
<Banlam> hi everyone
<Banlam> smile4ever, the e should have an umlaut
<Banlam> two little dots
<smile4ever> Ek het gesien Noord-Kaap en Suid-Kaap het oorwegend Afrikaanstalige bevolking, is daardie bewering korrek? :o
<Banlam> noord kaap het min bevolking punt
<Banlam> :P
<smile4ever> hoërskool! :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> yup
<Banlam> and the suid-kaap isn't a specific area?
<Kilos> thats like by prieska hey
<smile4ever> no, banlam? what is it? :P
<smile4ever> isn't it a province? :p
<Banlam> nope
<Banlam> northern cape, western cape, eastern cape, free state, north west, limpopo, mpumalanga, kwa-zulu natal, gauteng
<Kilos> most of gautend and western cape is mainly afrikaans methinks
<Kilos> or used to be
<Banlam> kilos, it's really hard to say
<Banlam> western cape does have large percentage, the coloureds help
<Banlam> but there aer so many people who haev moved to the cities
<Banlam> if you look at areas like khayalitcha
<Banlam> which are high population areas
<Kilos> yeah here too
<Banlam> of non-afrikaans speakears
<Banlam> brb
<Kilos> durban is english
<Kilos> that i know
<Kilos> poor nuvolari is lost there
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<mazal> Lo Banlam , smile4ever , Squirm 
<Banlam> back
<Squirm> front
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all goos Squirm 
<Kilos> or still tired
<Kilos> good as well
<smile4ever> West-Kaap & Noord-Kaap, het ek bedoel ;)
<Banlam> ah k
<Squirm> Kilos: after a few beers now. I can hardly keep my eyes open
<Kilos> you gonna get a boepens
<Squirm> oh well
<Squirm> I play enough squash
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Maaz , beer
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> lol
<Banlam> squash \o/
<Banlam> smile4ever, according to StatsSA: NC: 54%, WC: 50%, adn the next highest is FS: 13%
<Banlam> http://www.world-data-atlas.com/statssa/
 * smile4ever looks
<Banlam> click on "Provinces" in the top right
<Banlam> then scroll down for "Languages - Afrikaans"
<smile4ever> I found it :D
<Kilos> are them stats up to date
<Banlam> supposed to be
<Banlam> the results are from the Oct 2011 census
<Banlam> i
<Kilos> ah
<Banlam> i'll admit i'm slightly surprised
<mazal> Me too
<smile4ever> WC has really a lot of Afrikaans speakers :p
<smile4ever> :D
<mazal> Didn't think the cape is that high
<Kilos> i though the western cape was like 80% afrikaans
<Banlam> nor did i
<Kilos> things change hey
<Banlam> o.O
<Banlam> Kilos, the results from 1996 aren't much different
<Kilos> how far back can you go?
<Banlam> 1996
<Banlam> 1996 WC was 59%
<Kilos> i stayed at the gordons bay hotel once and there were no english peeps around
<Banlam> lol
<Kilos> and stellenbosch too
<Kilos> we went to ride footups there
<Banlam> stellenbosch is quite heavily afrikaans yes
<Banlam> footups?
<mazal> I must visit cape town one day
<Kilos> footup trials
<Banlam> i still don't know what that is
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw0bTII35DA
<Kilos> http://www.trials.co.za/
<Kilos> also called observed trials
<Banlam> ah ok
<Kilos> very quiet here tonight
<Kilos> inetpro, you are right
 * inetpro wonders why
<Kilos> power cut killed maverick
<Banlam> chat later, i'm off to table tennis
<inetpro> s/wonders/wanders/
<inetpro> Banlam: geniet!
<Banlam> dankie
<Kilos> recovery mode goes to 2.868005  <irq> and stays there
<Kilos> wanders is moving around
<Kilos> toods Banlam 
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> I always get deurmekaar with that
<inetpro> not as easy as sed and awk
<Kilos> wonder en wonder same word spelling and meaning
<inetpro> Kilos: danke
<Kilos> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> btw Kilos, what was I right with?
<Kilos> stole that from maaz
<Kilos> power cuts being bad for software
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> and my maverick desktop is full of useful packages and files and commands and a coupla isos
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened?
<Kilos> power cut again for 20 secs
<inetpro> did you not have a ups?
<Kilos> then i came to this pc with unity and psu
<Kilos> ups 
<Kilos> told you today ups was on other pc
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> my lovely lovely irreplacable maveric
<inetpro> Kilos: ups = Uninterruptible Power Supply
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> its here on 12.04
<Kilos> maverick on other pc
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i got maverick on 20g drive i made for sister and its got boot-repair
<Kilos> so there is hope yet
 * mazal gaan duik
<mazal> Lekker slaap almal
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: when the power goes down you usually stay on a bit, how do you do that?
<inetpro> mage[tab] bye
<Kilos> i was on that pc when poower went off
<inetpro> on that pc?
<Kilos> now i got it to the grub prompt
<Kilos> the one with maverick and no ups
<inetpro> you have a ups on the one pc but not on the other?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> too far apart
<inetpro> and the one with the ups crashed?
<Kilos> no the one without the ups
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> nou verstaan ek beter
<inetpro> was 'n lang dag
<Kilos> one with ups is where i been doin g the repair to the 2 tb drive
<inetpro> ya power failures are no good for a system, even though systems are so much more robust these days
<Kilos> when in grub prompt and you type help the help file flashes past too wuick to see how do i  get it page for page?
<inetpro> like I said in that other channel of yours in the olden days you even had to park the drive to prevent a crash
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta fix maverick
<Kilos> i will fix maverick
<inetpro> of course you will
<inetpro> the hardware should be fine
 * inetpro hasn't worked enough in the grub interface
<inetpro> maybe you can pipe to more as in | more
<inetpro> that is fairly standard
<inetpro> even since dos
<Kilos> maybe its easier to put sisters drive there as sda and boot-repair
<Kilos> i got a few saved downloaded pages on how to fix when on grub> on maverick
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> what are the symptoms?
<inetpro> just the mbr again?
<Kilos> cant boot into desktop
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> what are the symptoms?
<Kilos> its maverick
<Kilos> it boots to grub menu
<Kilos> but recovery is corrupt
<Kilos> and that command thing there cant install stuff
<inetpro> so you do see the grub menu?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> and when you choose an option?
<Kilos> recovery runs scripts then hangs
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> both of them but at different places
<Kilos> latest one stops at irq number
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> no worry inetpro lemme put sisters drive in there
<Kilos> im sure boot-repair will fix it
<inetpro> maybe you should create a small /boot separate partition  next time
<Kilos> it is 2g
<Kilos> i can install another releasae and not format home as well
<Kilos> but i love maverick
<inetpro> if you keep a separate boot partition and something breaks then you have less to fix
<smile4ever> byeeee :p
<Kilos> toods smile4ever 
<inetpro> smile4ever: lekker slaap
<Kilos> yip i always install with / /boot /home and /storage
<smile4ever> dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> even unity and kde are done like that
<smile4ever> dag oom kilos :p
<Kilos> nag smile4ever 
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<smile4ever> :D
<Kilos> dag is day
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> or hello
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: hy't dit gemis
<Kilos> ya man
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> onthou my more om hom te se
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<inetpro> sukkel jy?
 * inetpro wonder waar bly superfly vandag
<Kilos> his quassel core is sick again
<Kilos> hy jaag om goed klaar te kry
<superfly> very busy
<inetpro> superfly: sorry
<Kilos> het jy daai ding van hom gesien inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: openlp
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i installed it here
<inetpro> ja daai ding is ongelooflik
<Kilos> lovely hey?
<inetpro> weet nie hoekom enigiemand iets anders sal gebruik vir kerk doeleindes nie
<Kilos> ek stem
<inetpro> jy kan selfs die slideshow met jou selfoon dryf terwyl jy in jou kerbank sit
<Kilos> wonderlik ne
<inetpro> en dit word net elke dag beter en beter
<Kilos> ja but he needs to get lotsa sleep
<Kilos> missed sleep takes ages to catch up
<inetpro> nee man, hy weet hoe om te slaap
<Kilos> ja man maar hy het nie goeg tyd nie
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> een van die dae het hy vakansie dan kan hy lekker slaap inhaal
<Kilos> ja maar dis moelik met kleintjies by
<Kilos> en hy het seker nog goed aan die gang ook
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> nou hang sis se maverick
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> eerste keer
<Kilos> in die middel van boot-repair\
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> jy seker dit hang?
<Kilos> dit wys daai ubuntu login skerm met die 5 rooi dotjies
<inetpro> sometimes things look like they are hanging when suddenly all goes on again
 * inetpro hates the rooi dotjies
<Kilos> it was on a desktop with boot-repair running
<inetpro> I always disable the splash thingy
 * inetpro wants to see what is happenin
<Kilos> now thats gone and that page with dots showing but no movement
<Kilos> if it stops boot-repair halfway both drives gone
<Kilos> no ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you do a boot-repair while you have the bootup splash screen?
<Kilos> her drive booted all the way in
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> then i ran boot-repair 
<inetpro> from?
<Kilos> places admin boot-repair
<Kilos> it ran for about 10 mins scanning drives
<inetpro> and then you rebooted?
<Kilos> then splash screen
<Kilos> weird
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> nope it didnt finish and say you can now reboot
<inetpro> I verstaan nie lekker nie
<Kilos> while boot-repair was running still the splash screen came up
<inetpro> so you start boot-repair after getting fully into the working system?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> what does it do?
<inetpro> what does it have to do with the splash screen?
<Kilos> it scans drives then fixes boot areas and then says now you can reboot
<Kilos> it  has never done this before
<inetpro> is it a gui thing?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> it can run on one desktop while you carry on on the others
 * inetpro hates gui
<Kilos> you can also do sudo boot-repair
<Kilos> but still get a little window
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> huh
 * inetpro would never do a low level disk repairing with a gui tool
<Kilos> it ask for password when it starts from places admin as well so
<Kilos> works from root
<inetpro> ai ai ai
<Kilos> looks like goodbye maverick
<Kilos> ai ai ai
<inetpro> Kilos: says who?
<Kilos> dunno if i will get to grub> again or even initramfs
<Kilos> will see
<Kilos> scared to turn it off
<inetpro> why can you not just do the cli thing?
<inetpro> sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<inetpro> where XXX is the device of your Ubuntu install. (eg: grub-install /dev/sdb)
<Kilos> shoulda told me that before i tried boot repair
<inetpro> boot repair should not mess up your partitions
<inetpro> they should all be safe
<Kilos> her drive dont boot
<inetpro> well
<Kilos> trying recovery
<inetpro> teh partitions should still be ok
<inetpro> unless you broke them
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> what options did you choose with boot-repair?
<Kilos> it didnt get to options
<Kilos> normally use recommended one though
<Kilos> was still scanning
<inetpro> you just clicked the "Recommended repair" button?
<Kilos> it didnt get that far
<inetpro> boot up with live cd
<inetpro> and in fact, don't even go to the gui
<inetpro> just go to the cli to start
 * inetpro hasn't done this for a long time, can you even boot to the cli with a live cd these days?
<Kilos> booting to maverick cd
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> lotsa red text in the background
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed is the last line
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> everything is different
<Kilos> showing text from live cd
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> everything is different?
<inetpro> what?
<inetpro> you fell off your chair?
<Kilos> never seen text when booting from live cd
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe i can bring drive here and do sudo fsck -f /sdb
<inetpro> nee
<inetpro> well, before you try that just try the very simple sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<Kilos> live cd now stopped by kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<Kilos> cant boot from maverick cd
<inetpro> now what does that tell you?
<inetpro> try remove you HDD entirely and boot with live cd again
<Kilos> live cd now stopped by kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<Kilos> lotsa text before that
<inetpro> Kilos: try remove you HDD entirely and boot with live cd again
<Kilos> there are sis_init and kernel_init lines
<inetpro> the cd is read only, so can only be damaged by scratches
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> press and hold the button to shut down
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> don't just pull the plug, as mentioned earlier today
<Kilos> 4 secs
<inetpro> now remove all HDD drive cables and boot again with live cd
<inetpro> obviously with the cd cables connected :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> s/HDD drives cables/HDD cables/
<Kilos> uhoh
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> same script
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> no live cd boot
<Kilos> battery out time again
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> same text when booting from live cd
<Kilos> maybe cd faulty
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> maybe hardware faulty
<Kilos> sjoe sjoe sjoe
<inetpro> so at least you know it should not be the drive
<Kilos> and look at the time
<Kilos> you gotta go sleep
<Kilos> and me
<Kilos> yeah hopefully
<inetpro> try resetting the bios thing as you said... well, tomorrow
<Kilos> yeah will do when i awake
<Kilos> ty for your help inetpro 
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Kilos> sien julle môre
<Kilos> gaan slaap jy ook
<Kilos> nou
<Kilos> nie later nie inetpro 
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> te vroeg for me
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> jy oud
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hee hee
 * inetpro can't remember the last time I slept before midnight
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> actually I'm lying
<Kilos> and you wake when
<inetpro> yesterday I think was early
<inetpro> something like 23:50
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> and wake at ~7:00
<Kilos> go sleep now
<Kilos> you had a long day
<inetpro> ja ja
<Kilos> ah 7 hours is good
<Kilos> nag boetie
<inetpro> nag oom
<Kilos> stuur die vlieg ook bed toe
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> jy kan hom niks vertel nie
<inetpro> nag oom Ki[tab]
<bakuman> Looks like te Sputnik has finally been released
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-30
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> hi jr
<Kilos> jrgns, 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<superfly> Morning Kilos, jrgns
<jrgns> morning mister fly
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> meh. My stomach is moaning about a lack of food
<superfly> I'm not even at work yet
<Kilos> aw so early already
<Kilos> carry snacks in your laapy bag
<superfly> Indeed
<Kilos> they have many partitions
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> called pad kos
<superfly> Eat my brekkie on the train? :-P
<Kilos> whatever just satisfy tummy
<superfly> Hehehe 
<superfly> I'll be at work in about 20 minutes, I'll survive
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ya on train others might wanna share your brekkie
<superfly> Train stopped with the door *just* beyond the platform 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you get to practise long jump
<superfly> A young lady had to make a bit of a jump to get off
<Kilos> or high jump
<Kilos> shame
<superfly> Nah, wasn't far
<superfly> The edge of the platform was right next to the door
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> But it was quite amusing
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Obs, salt river, woodstock then cape town, and then just a short walk up to breakfast, i mean, work
<Kilos> rofl
<superfly> Obs down, on to salt river!
<Kilos> with tummy grumbling its not easy to think of anything but food
<superfly> Oh, the entralling tale of a morning train ride
<superfly> *enthralling
<Kilos> keeps ones mind occupied
<superfly> And now we stop halfway between obs and salt river...
<superfly> Kilos: i'm mainly saying this for your amusement :-P
<Kilos> lol cheeky
<superfly> always!
<Kilos> ive already fixed my maverick
<superfly> Oh good.
<Kilos> ya stupid pc hung in the middle of boot repair
<superfly> Ahhh
<Kilos> so boot part got corrupted
<superfly> Ouch
<Kilos> i think cpu gets temperamental at times
<superfly> And TaraLS?
<Kilos> hers still same
<superfly> -_-
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> been offered one from cherry computers
<magespawn> epic train journey
<Kilos> seems they do upgrading and will send her one from what they get in\
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> magespawn: scintillating, isn't it?
<magespawn> the stuff of legend
<Kilos> thats what friends do man
<Kilos> they share
<superfly> Kilos: that's cool
<superfly> Kilos: i wish I could help more, but i've been extremely busy
<Kilos> we know superfly 
<magespawn> well better than my step by step uninstall and reinstall of a network printer under 'THAT' os, for about the 10th time
<Kilos> we actually worry about you overdoing things
<Kilos> ouch magespawn 
<superfly> magespawn: eish
<superfly> btw, magespawn, do you have a pick 'n pay close by?
<magespawn> of course under linux it always works
<magespawn> superfly: not really
<superfly> Heh.
<superfly> magespawn: cool, just wanted to know
<superfly> cape town! Gotta go boys and girls, see you later!
<magespawn> nearest is mtubatuba about 50km away
<magespawn> do have a boxer though
<Kilos> later superfly 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> ah, finally
<magespawn> breakfast
<Kilos> first bite down?
<magespawn> and coffee
<superfly> indeed
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> breakfast, now on to the coffee
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<superfly> magespawn: what about checkers or shoprite?
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<magespawn> have a shoprite
<magespawn> hes going to tell me why just now lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn, Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want magespawn Trying to butter me up or something?
<magespawn> lol
<superfly> magespawn: FNB is killing us in fees, it's MUCH cheaper to use EasyPay via Pick 'n Pay, Shoprite or Checkers
<magespawn> to do what? deposit money for airtime
<Kilos> checker checkers just up your street
<superfly> magespawn: ya
<Kilos> admin fees
<Kilos> banks are very skelm
<timkeller> G'morning
<superfly> yo timkeller
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<magespawn> hey timkeller 
<timkeller> ello - how goes it?
<Kilos> they charge you to actually accept money into their bank, swines
<Kilos> good ty timkeller and you?
<timkeller> Good ty, very glad its Friday.
<Kilos> most peeps are
<Kilos> those that work at work and rest at home
<timkeller> Indeed
<Kilos> Maaz, greet lurkers
<Maaz> Hello lurkers, you may voice an opinion now and again you know
<inetpro> uh oh
 * inetpro is not a lurker?
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai !
<Kilos> inetpro, maverick fixed on both drives
<Vince-0> Always quick on the draw
<Kilos> w000t
<Kilos> forgot that pc dont boot into bios when battery in
<Kilos> musta given nuvo gray hair
<inetpro> Kilos: nice!
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> both worked on recovery mode with a y to fix it
<inetpro> a y to fix it?
<Kilos> it runs through recovery then when probs found it states where the prob is and gives options Y being yes to fix it or attempt to
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> im sure recovery mode is an fsck
<mazal> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hoe gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Kilos> testdisk can even change a drives geometry
<mazal> Goed dankie , niks klagte nie
<Kilos> cool tool
<Kilos> mooi
 * superfly is generating hype
<mazal> Morning superfly
<superfly> morning magespawn
<superfly> *mazal
<superfly> meh. tab-complete fail
<Kilos> how superfly 
<mazal> Share 
<superfly> https://www.facebook.com/openlp
<Kilos> ah thats good
<superfly> last 3 status updates
<Kilos> nee man i no go fb. but if its openlp thats good
<superfly> Kilos: you don't need to be signed in to Facebook to see the updates
<Kilos> mazal, sudo aptitude install openlp
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok i go see
<mazal> Love what you guys are doing superfly 
<magespawn> hey superfly morning lol
<magespawn> hey mazal 
<mazal> Hey magespawn 
<Kilos> thats the way superfly build the excitement
<Kilos> magespawn, heres off topic
<Kilos> the smell of frying onion and garlic with a bit of curry powder added is much more exciting than glade air freshener
<mazal> hmmm , kernel update
<mazal> Good thing I archived yesterday
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I'm always nervous on those , even though I never had an issue after kernel update
<Kilos> you can turn updates off and only do them manually when it suits you
<mazal> I do
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> nice Kilos
<magespawn> can smell it from here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> makes one just wanna dive in and fill up
<mazal> Sounds like something you can fish with :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<mazal> goto reboot
<mazal> Oi , the refusal to shut down problem is back :P
<mazal> bbl , gonna play some gt5
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl_> for anyone who says there are no women in IT: http://youtu.be/mlYjuvTt9mM
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos ~!
<Kilos> hey you
<Kilos> why dont you write a testimonial and say why you are here on ubuntu-za
<charl_> a testimonial?!
<charl_> :S
<Kilos> for our reapproval on the 18th
<Kilos> wait
<charl_> you have to apply to be reapproved?
<charl_> considering ubuntu started in south africa i would be surprised if they close down ubuntu-za :)
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<Kilos> no man its every 2 years
<charl_> ah
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> will look good to have some from outside the country methinks
<Kilos> dont just ah . do it
<charl_> are the facebook / mailing list busy?
<Kilos> ?
<charl_> i see there is a facebook page and a mailing list with unknown number of members
<charl_> there is no link to any facebook page from http://ubuntu-za.org/
<charl_> only twitter and g+
<Kilos> oh my
<charl_> wow the forums do seem pretty dead
<charl_> i also see no mention of a mailing list on ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> our peeps are very busy
<charl_> not much interesting on the g+ page either
<Kilos> poor maia cant keep up with everything
<charl_> yeah but i think it's better to have a few communication channels than too many
<charl_> i think 2-3 are more than enough
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> the powers decide
<charl_> this irc channel is reasonably busy, maybe have either a forum or mailing list in addition to that and the twitter feed
<charl_> just my suggestion :)
<charl_> well it's a community :) so the community decides right?
<Kilos> doesnt it point to our mailing list?
<charl_> on http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved it says "Email: This is our primary communication medium. Join our mailing list"
<charl_> but no link
<charl_> ah the link is here: http://ubuntu-za.org/get-support
<charl_> the two pages are almost identical, they should probably be combined
<charl_> ah here's the link to facebook too on the same page
<charl_> personally i would put those links on the left in the main navigation or just above/below it
<charl_> it's a good site, just not very well organised
<Kilos> time is the prob methinks
<charl_> yeah that's understandable
<charl_> if you want i'm happy to volunteer to improve it
<charl_> i don't know if i'm allowed though as a non-south-african :)
<Kilos> you gotta talk to the pro or fly or maia
<charl_> ok
<Kilos> im the greeter bot
<charl_> haha
<inetpro> Kilos, charl_: I don't manage the site, superfly does but he's very busy, but I'm sure he would welcome any help that he could get
<Kilos> i included you inetpro because you know who does what
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<Kilos> is it a permissions thing
<inetpro> you also know
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess he would have to assign initial permissions 
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> ok we wait for superfly 
<Kilos> ive already forgotten what i wanted maverick to do when it gave probs
<Kilos> in the meantime charl_ write your testimonial why you are part of the top ubuntu community
<Kilos> top/best/friendliest/etc
<charl_> wow, 110mbps over 4g in japan http://farm9.static.flickr.com/8486/8230706539_38f18a74ee_o.jpg
<charl_> very nice
<Kilos> whew thats moving
<Kilos> 3g data will disappear fast
<charl_> yeah i mean that's mobile internet! i have just a little more than half that at home and that's on landline
<charl_> well, cable anyway
<Kilos> whew
<charl_> how they push so much data over the airwaves is amazing
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> the landline providers will need to move fast with rolling out fibre or they will miss out
<charl_> and at 41 euros per month - that's less than what i pay for my cable
<charl_> time to learn japanese :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> Der Untergang des Abendlandes :)
<Kilos> koko ni hon ga arimasu ka
<charl_> watashi ha hon wo ​​motte inai
<Kilos> thats all the jap i know man
<Kilos> where is the book
<charl_> lol
<charl_> i just (tried) to say i don't have a book
<charl_> but yeah my japanese is not that great either, although i know a bit
<Kilos> oh shikaku
<Kilos> dischalified i think that means
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> disqualified
<charl_> i think it means "square" :)
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> forgot too much
<charl_> we need to learn Maaz some japanese so he can help :P
<Kilos> dozo is come here?
<charl_> i'm not sure exactly, it seems to have a meaning that depends a lot on the context
<charl_> a bit like "domo"
<charl_> domo could mean hello, or thank you for example
<Kilos> oh ya domo arigatoo ty spanne
<charl_> updates + restart, bbl
<mazal> ib
<mazal> Ok , I added my testimonial
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen maiatoday
<Maaz> Kilos: maiatoday was last seen 3 days, 5 hours, 5 minutes and 33 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-11-26 21:43:02 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-11-28 06:24:58 PST
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, greet lurkers
<Maaz> Hello lurkers, you may voice an opinion now and again you know
<mazal> lol
<bakuman> OOoo
<bakuman> lies!
 * bakuman is to busy with his beta's
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> you got 16 days
<Kilos> so no serious rush
<Kilos> is tumbleweed very busy
 * Kilos needs some info
<Kilos> as in is it lots of work to add debugging script to http://slexy.org/view/s2WXPilgJq
<superfly> Kilos: WAYTTD
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> wassat
<Kilos> way to much to do?
<superfly> Maaz: WAYTTD
<Maaz> superfly: WAYTTD is What Are You Trying To Do?
<Kilos> oh ty. my greeter doesnt greet superfly 
<Kilos> greeted only once
<Kilos> and my channel is kinda expanding to help heres peeps with other probs
<Kilos> non ubuntu stuff that bespoils this channel
<Kilos> and hurts some guys eyes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the idea is to help with other systems for our people here that get stuck
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> have one more ICDL exam to pass
<Kilos> good lad
<magespawn> nice Squirm
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> unity 2d shell showed in launcher and didnt open anywhere so i told it quit and launcher disappeaered
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> passed them all
<Squirm> my lowest mark was MS Access at 81%
<magespawn> nicd
<Squirm> just to add. I've never used access before today
<Squirm> and even then it was a 10min lesson in access my the IT teacher here :P
<Kilos> well done Squirm drinks on you
<Kilos> good teacher
<Squirm> don't know how worth the certificate is
<Squirm> but it will be good to be registered as an ICDL administrator/examiner now
<Kilos> they all add up lad
<Squirm> Kilos: I don't know
<Squirm> I didn't like the exams hey
<Squirm> won't be like that in real world use and some bogus question/answer pairs
<Kilos> no one does but later in life you say thank heavens i didi that
<Squirm> I swear I got some wrong in previous exams cause I would have provided a better answer than they gave :/
<Kilos> the certificates are what count
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> my boss took a photo of one of my questions. I'll get it and show you
<Squirm> even the auditer that came yesterday didn't know what the answer would be :P
<magespawn> Squirm: is that the ms office ICDL?
<Squirm> magespawn: yep
<superfly> Squirm: you know that they say about teachers?
<Squirm> MS Office, Powerpoint, Access, Excel, Basic concepts of IT, Internet and Email, File Management
<Squirm> superfly: no?
<superfly> Those who can, do; those who can't, teach.
<superfly> never seen worse example than those given in exams
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> true :P
<superfly> not only are they completely unrealistic, they're often missing a LOT of information, and are contradictory
<superfly> or ambiguous
<superfly> or worse.... both
<Squirm> the best exam I've ever done, is the RedHat one
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<magtie> Its Week-end!!!
<Squirm> no it's not :/
<Squirm> such a bad mood now it's frightening :/
<Squirm> bbl
<Kilos> me too bbl go home safe guys
<magespawn> Kilos like a yo-yo
<Kilos> hehe its this switching pcs to do different thinks that causes it
<mazal> Kilos it sounds like you have a control center there :)
<Kilos> hehe almost
<Kilos> if i had more screens and place id have 2 more pcs going
<magespawn> need a wireless routerto connect tham all together
<magespawn> i have old screens crt lying around gathering dust
<Kilos> no then they each need wireless cards
<Kilos> no man no place either
<Kilos> you gotta read everything
<Kilos> also i dont think id manage with 4 or even three going
<Kilos> get mixed up with 2 as it is
<magespawn> that is why i said a wireless router so all can have interwebs together
<Kilos> lol and what the cards for each pc cost
<magespawn> no you would use cables to link to router then the router has dongle in it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i get lost already
<Kilos> not an internet cafe this
<Kilos> only me
<magespawn> then you could use synergy to control all the pc with one keyboard and mouse
<Kilos> when this buncha drives fixed or totally scrapped then i still wanna install server on one pc
<Kilos> magespawn, stop it
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> headless server with no monitor, keyboard or mouse, controlled through cli via ssh connection on another machine
<magespawn> if run a lan the pc does not even have to be in the same room, you could put it in the garage
<magespawn> ubuntu very nice for doing this sort of thing
<Kilos> maybe if the certificated kid gets over his moods he might be needed to help up there
<Kilos> sounds good that magespawn 
<mazal> gtg for now
<Squirm> tgif
<Kilos> you get to rest? or to party?
<Kilos> or to play lotsa squash to flatten the tummy
<magespawn> you talking to me Kilkos?
<Kilos> no Squirm sorry magespawn 
<Kilos> do you also need to play squash
<Kilos> thats for you magespawn 
<magespawn> no worries was a bit of the line of our conversation
<magespawn> i DO need to do some sort of exercise, typing and leaping to conclusions is not cutting it
<Kilos> ya i forget and was outside locking up sheep for the night etc
<Squirm> Kilos: all of the above
<Kilos> hahaha @ magespawn 
<Kilos> whew Squirm then you tired again on monday
<Kilos> self inflicted punishment
<Squirm> it's not punishment being tired
<Kilos> maybe take one weekend every two months and sleep it away
<Squirm> how boring
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, can you do some thinking for me
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> the 2tb drive wont take ubuntu at all but that other one goes in easy
<Kilos> i even checked if its not in bios the boot sector virus protection but i cant find it in bios
<Kilos> live cd takes hours to even open to try or install
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> wb
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> whats with the !
<Kilos> whats that mean
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> chased him
<magespawn> Kilos maybe there is some restriction on installing on a 2tb
<Kilos> from ubuntu?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> or from the drive peeps
<magespawn> not sure let see what i can find
<Kilos> not very serious
<Kilos> but imho if it cant take ubuntu its bad news
<Kilos> would make a lekker data recovery drive
<kbmonkey> back
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> you have a 2tb drive kilos?
<Kilos> got your thinking cap on?
<kbmonkey> yes, its underneath my tinfoil hat, friend
<Kilos> its one i gotta fix for ian kbmonkey 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got mail
<Kilos> greeter.py needs a debug function added
<kbmonkey> ok :)
<Kilos> go ##kilos see if the cow greets you
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> good connection you have there
<Kilos> get 8ta
<magespawn> heres a link that might help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/unable-to-boot-fresh-install-on-2tb-harddrive-debian-ubuntu-838681/
<Kilos> ty magespawn i go see
<magespawn> i did not read all of it but it seems to be on the right track
<Kilos> i will read it all if it can help ty
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you gotta quick install from xp install cd then make partitions with flags off and one on but here xp doesnt even see the sata
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> and live 12.04 and 10.10 take forever just to open cd
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> maybe it is worth the wait
<Kilos> maybe ill try my unity as first drive and gparted the 2tb smaller then try
<Kilos> can try being more patient too i spose but so used to live cd open chop chop
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> been spoiled with things just working
<Kilos> the 2 tb was dead kbmonkey 
<Kilos> virii killed it
<kbmonkey> surely not dead physically
<Kilos> dont ask how i got it going i did 100 things
<kbmonkey> you mean corrupted?
<Kilos> bios didnt see it even
<kbmonkey> yikes
<Kilos> yeah mbr and everything was messed
<kbmonkey> snafu
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> you okes and your funny things
<Kilos> like they fly with wayttd thing
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> its actually u.s. military slang :o
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lazy swines
<kbmonkey> situation normal all fouled up
<kbmonkey> as in, everything is going haywire, but that is normal around here ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> well using radio codes you had to abbreviate a lot of what was said
<Kilos> oh ya but then i was young and sexy
<Kilos> now just sexy
<kbmonkey> i bet you were!
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> hey you can't have the best of both worlds, eh? 
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey if you look in ibid you might see how they did the other auto debug stuff and get the gist of it
<Kilos> my bot greeted once only and never again
<Kilos> stupid cow
<kbmonkey> well, how did you test that, oom?
<Kilos> i put the greeter in an ibid folder in home
<Kilos> coutesy of the fly
<Kilos> courtesy
<Kilos> then she greeted the first oke in and never again
<Kilos> you can go see her on ##kilos
<kbmonkey> geek meet tomorrow magespawn :)
<magespawn> yeah i know unfortunately i am working :(
<kbmonkey> darn :(
<magespawn> earlish morning and late afternoon game drive
<kbmonkey> I'll be playing supertuxkart, also a game drive ;)
<magespawn> and the thing is i have to come down to durban soonish to get stock
<kbmonkey> but that will be next week some time?
<magespawn> not sure trying to juggle the work and family time etc
<magespawn> i am out of here for now, on my way home, see y'all later maybe
<inetpro> Kilos: don't you go start accusing ubuntu of all your limitations!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i didnt did i?
<inetpro> Kilos: 2tb drive not working on ubuntu 
<Kilos> did you read nicely or just skim inetpro 
<Kilos> i didnt accuse man i asked for help to get ubuntu to install on it
<inetpro> with all the chatter how can I read all the detail? Kilos, you talk to much. :-)
<kbmonkey> at leasy Kilos claims Ubuntu is making him more sexy
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening boyz and girlz
<Kilos> i installed 12.04 kde on a 500gB drive today in 25 mins
<Symmetria>  6:53PM  up 1555 days,  9:12, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> damn, that box needs patching and upgrading or something :p
<Symmetria> but I have a feeling if I ever reboot it, it may never start again
<kbmonkey> wow!
<Symmetria> heh, brb, rebooting my desktop (which isnt that one haha)
<Kilos> inetpro, are you juststirring the pot again?
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<inetpro> lunch bar
<Kilos> swine
<Kilos> had me there
<Kilos> i go eat quikish
<kbmonkey> oops
<Kilos> what kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yeah im about to go make burgers
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I accidentally logged out :p
<kbmonkey> hehe
<inetpro> 30/11 18:03:03 <magespawn> Kilos maybe there is some restriction on installing on a 2tb
<inetpro> 30/11 18:03:30 <Kilos> from ubuntu?
<inetpro> 30/11 18:03:34 <Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
 * inetpro getting home made burgers this evening
<inetpro> smelling very very nice as I sit here
<kbmonkey> hmmmmm. you make me hungry inetpro 
<kbmonkey> trying to update the system so I can kick off my supertuxkart build 
 * inetpro wbbl
<kbmonkey> but the net, she is not happy
<Kilos> lol at inetpro 
<Kilos> jy tender vir n hout overall
<Kilos> superfly, why dont you protect me
<Kilos> im old you know
<Kilos> note the pro left out <Kilos> or from the drive peeps
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<superfly> Kilos: from what?
<Kilos> he keeps attacking me
<Kilos> just reads what he wants to read
<Kilos> <inetpro> Kilos: don't you go start accusing ubuntu of all your limitations!
<Kilos> the cheeky swine
<Kilos> my limitations are 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> judged by my friends limitations
<Kilos> judged/governed
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<inetpro> ai
 * inetpro is in die dogbox
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos Sorry Oom!
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: waar's jou vrou heen?
<superfly> inetpro: running after children
<inetpro> oi
<inetpro> she caused the netsplit?
<inetpro> tell her to stop running 
<inetpro> wb mrs_fly
 * smile4ever hugs superfly and inetpro
<smile4ever> :)
<inetpro> ehlo smile4ever
<inetpro> just keep smiling
<smile4ever> yeah :)
<smile4ever> even if you have loads of work to do
<inetpro> hugs or not my thing
 * inetpro smells burnt food 
<inetpro> not anywhere in my house though
<inetpro> must be neighbors 
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> sup
 * Symmetria is trying to remeber how to write code :P LOL its been far 2 long since I had to actually write anything vaguely complicated
<Squirm> awe, Symmetria is getting old
<kbmonkey> hello again
<kbmonkey> oh kilos has left
<kbmonkey> how is the homework smile4ever 
<Symmetria> heh Im trying to figure out how best to design a database to store bgp changes
<Symmetria> so that I can analyze them afterwards over a period of time doing a playback
<Symmetria> and since my db design skills are well, non-existant :p
<Symmetria> and this is going to be a shockingly huge database within a few days :P
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: it's going well :) but no homework, just studying :p
<smile4ever> but it's almost the same :p
<Squirm> Symmetria: that's what MS Access is for
<Symmetria> squirm errr no
<Symmetria> and especially not for what I need :p
<Squirm> except it's an already made, badly designed database
<Squirm> no point reinventing the wheel
<Symmetria> heh, initially, this thing is going to receive approx. 450 thousand records
<Trixar_za> Also minus 100000000000 points for mentioning it
<Symmetria> then I need it to log every update that comes in, with a time stamp 
<Symmetria> as well as figure out if something NEW is coming in, or if its updating something already there
<Symmetria> and records can come in at a rate of a few thousand a second
<Symmetria> so its gonna need to be sick fast
<Squirm> Trixar_za: mentioning that it's a badly designed database and will crash when used? just like the one Symmetria was going to create himself?
<Trixar_za> Oh yeah
<Squirm> open your eyes buddy :P
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that's MS Access for you
 * Squirm shoves the 100000000000 points down Trixar_za's throat
<Trixar_za> Actually that's MS to a nutshell
<Symmetria> heh squirm I plan to use mysql for this database
<Squirm> s/to/in
<Symmetria> its the actual database schematic that I dont know how to design properly
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> cant just shove records in one after another here, thing will grow 2 fast and the indexing wont keep up
<Squirm> Symmetria: why not record to ram, then start storing entries every now and again?
<Symmetria> squirm well, thats a potential option but its gonna chew one HELL of a lot of ram if I do that
<smile4ever> :) http://primes.utm.edu/top20/page.php?id=30
<smile4ever> a bit maths for all ;)
<Squirm> Symmetria: it will give you the speed you need
<Squirm> but say, write changes when 1000 entries are made?
<Trixar_za> Should I be worried that Symmetria's habit is hacking and breaking things?
<Symmetria> heh, 450 thousand addresses, 450 thousand asn's, upwards of 3 million communities, and 23 million total paths 
<Trixar_za> habit == hobby*
<Symmetria> squirm hahaha what do I hack and break :p
<Squirm> Symmetria: I don't know. as Trixar_za :/
<Squirm> esn for example
<Squirm> they can't bond our lines :/
<Symmetria> heh sorry I meant to ask Trixar_za that
<Trixar_za> SQL, IP, etc
<Squirm> s/as/ask
<Symmetria> heh, well, the storage of the actual addresses in the db is easy, store them numerically (obviously)
<Symmetria> technically the addresses will be 32bit u_int's, the asn's will be 32bit u_ints as well, the communities will be 64bit or 128bit dependant
<smile4ever> byee! :p
<hubx> hi there
<hubx> who is going to rhok tomorrow?
<inetpro> Symmetria: and how much would you be willing to pay for such a solution?
<inetpro> perhaps somebody might be willing to help if there's an incentive
<inetpro> set a price and let people compete, best solution gets the moneys
<inetpro> with the prerequisite that it must be open source
<inetpro> wb Vince-0
<inetpro> how's the weather down in Cape Town this evening?
<tumbleweed> wiindy
<inetpro> wb tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> inetpro: haven't gone anywhere, I promise :)
 * inetpro earlier in the news of this evening noticed the South Easter having done it's job 
<inetpro> tumbleweed: well you have been very quiet lately
<tumbleweed> true
<inetpro> like you were out of the country
<tumbleweed> naah, last time I was away was UDS
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> tumbleweed: so what keeps you so busy then?
<tumbleweed> it's a good question
<tumbleweed> I'm not too sure what the answer is :P
<inetpro> lol
<tumbleweed> too many TV series probably
<inetpro> ok ok, take it easy 
<tumbleweed> that seems to have been what I've been doing when I get home, for the last while
<inetpro> everyone needs a bit of a break at times
<tumbleweed> :)
<tumbleweed> but I just said I'd look at a package, so let me do that...
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you mean the one called openlp?
<superfly> inetpro: nope
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> inetpro: not yet
<tumbleweed> no, virtualenv for barry
<inetpro> was just wondering
<superfly> inetpro: though tumbleweed is kind enough to put up with me and my package every now and then
<superfly> tumbleweed: I will have a new version, we're releasing 2.0 this weekend :-)
<tumbleweed> \o/
<superfly> but right now I have other things to worry about
<inetpro> superfly: good luck
<superfly> thanks, inetpro
<smile> :-D
<smile> Hi all :p who is not asleep yet? :-P
 * superfly is in the middle of a huge site upgrade
<smile> :-P
<inetpro> smile: sup?
<smile> Sup?
<inetpro> smile: what's up doc?
<inetpro> Maaz: define sup
<Maaz> inetpro: Sup \Sup\, v. i. [See {Supper}.] To eat the evening meal; to take supper. [1913 Webster]  I do entreat that we may sup together.   --Shak. [1913 Webster], Sup \Sup\, v. t. To treat with supper. [Obs.] [1913 Webster]  Sup them well and look unto them all.    --Shak. [1913 Webster], Sup \Sup\ (s[u^]p), v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Supped}; p. pr. & vb. n.
<Maaz> {Supping}.] [OE. soupen to drink, AS. s[=u]pan; akin to D. zuipen, G. saufen, OHG. s[=u]fan, Icel. …
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: sup is a contraction of the phrase "what's up?"
<Maaz> inetpro: I already know stuff about sup
<inetpro> Maaz: sup
 * Maaz waves to inetpro
<inetpro> ai
<smile> I am fine. You too?
<magespawn> evening all
<magespawn> looks like insominia is here
<magespawn> Maaz, sup
<Maaz> Howzit magespawn
<magespawn> see it works
<magespawn> lol
<superfly> magespawn: I think I'd handle it better if I really had insomnia
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> glass of warm milk cures that
<magespawn> how cool is this http://news.discovery.com/tech/dna-legos-build-a-mini-space-shuttle-121130.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1
<smile> Is er al snow in suid-afrika?
<smile> :-P
<smile> Bye :-)
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-01
<magespawn> later all, off to work
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn superfly and others
<nlsthzn> good morning... or should I say it would be once I have gone and slept a few :)
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> did you darem get some sleep superfly ?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> superfly, server edition uses less resources to install hey?
<Kilos-> im gonna try install 12.10 server on the 2 TB drive
<Kilos-> grr maverick hung and no ctrl+alt+F1 or anything else
<Kilos-> grrr
<Kilos> aw kernel requires a X86-64 CPU and mine is a i686
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> wassup mazal 
<mazal> Busy making breakfast
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Guest52814 
<Kilos> not smiling?
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> hello from the DLUG end of year meeting
<superfly> Moo
<mazal> Maaz , extraneous
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos MOOOO
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> hi mazal
<mazal> Hi superfly 
<mazal> Do you know how I can use Maaz's dictionary
<mazal> Trying to figure out a command in a man page , but dunno what extraneous means
<mazal> Maaz , what does extraneous mean ?
<Maaz> mazal: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> haha superfly you pulling a cow on me?
<Kilos> Maaz, define extraneous
<Maaz> Kilos: Extraneous \Ex*tra"ne*ous\, a. [L. extraneus, from extra. See {Extra-}, {Strange}.] Not belonging to, or dependent upon, a thing; without or beyond a thing; not essential or intrinsic; foreign; as, to separate gold from extraneous matter. [1913 Webster]  Nothing is admitted extraneous from the indictment. --Landor. -- {Ex*tra"ne*ous*ly}, adv. [1913 Webster],
<Maaz> extraneous adj 1: not pertinent to the matter under consideration; "an issue extraneous …
<Kilos> nie relevant nie miskien mazal 
<mazal> Ag dankie oom Kilos 
<mazal> Now I'm even more confused
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> what a fat upgrade. 83M one hit
<mazal> I want to add an option to my rsync scripts to delete files in the destination that doesn't exist on the source
<Kilos> sjoe and firefox and opera are locked to onld version
<mazal> So I'm thinking that I must add --delete
<Kilos> add --delete at the end i think
<mazal> That says "Deletes extraneous files"
<mazal> That's the closest I can get in the man page
<Kilos> ya thats it
<mazal> Nothing that says "files that don't exist"
<Kilos> at the end of your command add --delete
<mazal> k 
<superfly> Kilos: 83 megs is a slim upgrade... I remember doing an upgrade that totalled about 5 gigs
<Kilos> ouch superfly on what
<superfly> mazal: it means unnecessary files
<Kilos> win8\
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: at the time, Kubuntu, over 3G
<Kilos> wow so big
<Kilos> you must have tons of stuff that upgrades
<superfly> I had lots of games installed
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i just installed 12.04 kde on a 500GB drive so i can fight the 2 TB from there
<Kilos> wish all these big drives were mine
<Kilos> dunno what id do with them though
<Kilos> so lekker i just drag/dropped /packsp/ from here on unity to the kde desktop
<mazal> Dit werkie :(
<Kilos> so cheap update/upgrade coming
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wag ek soek bietji
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> aw wrong drive
<Kilos> it must work man
<Kilos> whats your full command
<mazal> I have put the --delete in 3 different places now , but don't wonna work
<mazal> rsync -av --delete /source/ /destination
<Kilos> i wonder if -av makes a diffs
<mazal> I have tried the --delete infrom of the -av as well and at the back of the command as well
<mazal> infront even
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /destination/ --delete
<mazal> That don't work
<mazal> Did try it at the back
<Kilos> wait i go check on maverick. got the commands somewhere
<mazal> That's why I hate man pages
<Kilos> then the files you want out arent extraneous
<mazal> They don't really help
<superfly> eish, Kilos and rsync...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> saves me tons of data superfly 
<Kilos> tons and tons
<psydroid> hi Kilos mazal and superfly
<mazal> Lo psydroid 
<Kilos> 3.7gig precise 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<mazal> Gonna go look for an example on google
<mazal> This seems interesting :
<mazal> "If the sending side detects any I/O errors, then the deletion of any files at the destination will be automatically disabled. This is to prevent temporary filesystem fail‐
<mazal> ures (such as NFS errors) on the sending side from causing a massive deletion of files on the destination. You can override this with the --ignore-errors option.
<mazal> With --ignore-errors added the old files in my home were finally deleted. I think this is because I always would have at least one error from a Firefox temp file or some such that had vanished while rsync was running. I hope this helps someone- this was driving me nuts for a while."
<mazal> Gonna try that
<superfly> That's a dangerous option
<Kilos> sjoe now you got syncd errors too
<Kilos> oh superfly can i run my kde backup on to ians drive or will it cause errors looking for miles
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not sure what you mean?
<Kilos> i have a backup of my kubuntu and was wondering if it would work onto the kubuntu i just installed for him on his drive
<Kilos> as in can you use your backup to the pros pc?
<mazal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401629/
<mazal> That's how it looks now , and it works
<superfly> Kilos: how do you, "use your backup to ..."?
<Kilos> oh ok. superfly you make a backup of your pc to a stick and then give it to someone else
<superfly> and then...?
<Kilos> can they use it without it looking for raoul
<Kilos> they use it to backup onto their pc
<Kilos> as  in it will have all your settings etc
<Kilos> for quassel and the pidgin equivalent thing you use
<Kilos> something k. i forget 
<Kilos> whew this is hard to explain
<Kilos> as in i use a backup from my kde drive to unity and it gave it 10 workspaces
<mazal> Ek ga eers kos soek
<Symmetria> ugh
<Symmetria> heh, coding this bgp listener is interesting, but a lot more work than I thought, the number of headers involved in bgp are... substantial, and half of them are variable length things 
<Symmetria> helluva lot of bit checking as well to figure out which headers you are using
<Kilos> wbb
<Symmetria> lol, decided Im gonna get lazy and hack quagga bgpd 
<Symmetria> to do what I ned
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> good luck
<Kilos> afternoon peeps
<Kilos> sigh quassel without sound again
<Kilos> Maaz: seen inetpro
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 14 hours, 50 minutes and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-11-30 13:50:22 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-11-21 16:15:22 PST
<Kilos> so mazal what did i miss
<Kilos> oh my. no one talking to me
 * Kilos sulks
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping (if you're around)
<superfly> tumbleweed: unping (I answered my own question)
<tumbleweed> superfly: :)
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> evening peeps
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly: running kde here on a 500GB drive of ians and testdisk foremost and photorec are working great and quick
<superfly> Kilos: cool beans
<Kilos> dunno what his client is gonna say when they get it back without winsucks on
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but ive lost the little desktop window
<Kilos> got all the commands on it
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> actually funny
<Symmetria> wooot hacked up code ftw 
<Kilos> same happened on my kde drive
<Symmetria> heh, so, I figured a nice solutions to my bgp logging stuff
<Kilos> you winning Symmetria
<Kilos> ?
<Symmetria> I haxed the quagga daemon so that instead of debugging to terminal, it could debug to database, and then just added the additional fields I needed logged to the debugging code
<Symmetria> and then just forced debug always on :p
<Symmetria> kilos lol, yeah, Im winning by cheating :p
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> if it works thats ok
<Kilos> i restart quick
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<superfly> Maaz: baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier superfly
<Kilos> whew no one with anything to say
<kodez> greetings everyone
<Kilos> hi kodez
<kodez> hi kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you kodez
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking
<Kilos> whats was wrong yesterday?
<kodez> i am learning jquery-mobile and i can safely say, i have a nice learning curve
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
 * inetpro stretches his self
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hmmm he's ducking the bullets
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> were you asleep inetpro?
<inetpro> nee
<inetpro> nie regtig nie
<inetpro> but just came into the channel a few minutes ago
<inetpro> was busy reading the backlogs
<Kilos> i need help with same missing little desktop window
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> been hunting for hours
<inetpro> forget it Kilos, you don't really need it
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<nlsthzn> hey inetpro , thanks :)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> man how do i drag and drop stuff to and from desktop then
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> or does the main one work now that the little one is gone
<inetpro> why does anyone ever want to drag and drop stuff from the desktop?
<Kilos> onto other drives etc
<inetpro> Kilos: when you are in Dolphin you just press F3
<Kilos> otherwise i gotta work out paths and commands
<inetpro> then you have can set two different folder destinations and drag and drop with ease
<Kilos> ah that be kinda clever
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> like midnight commander from back in the old days
<Kilos> never heard ot it
<Kilos> of either
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> hiya magtie
<inetpro> magtie: goeie naand
<magtie> hi almal
<nlsthzn> alo
<inetpro> nlsthzn: what's up doc?
<Kilos> nlsthzn: you kan say tannie
<Kilos> she be my size
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> heya auntie magtie , welcome :)
<nlsthzn> inetpro, not to much... on leave at the moment so feeling good :)
<Kilos> lekker hey
<inetpro> mooi
<Kilos> wonder what magespawnis up to
<Kilos> poaching again
<Kilos> hey smile4everyou up late
<Kilos> mmm quassel bit behind xchat i see
<Kilos> only adds space after tab nick complete if you strat with the nick
<Kilos> start
<smile4ever> doei! :p
<inetpro> smile4ever: dit is somer in Suid Afrika
<smile4ever> :)
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> 01/12 00:22:08 <smile> Is er al snow in suid-afrika?
<inetpro> Kilos: die arme knapie weet seker nie eens waar ons bly nie
<Kilos> wie inetpro?
<inetpro> die smile knapie
<Kilos> o 
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> hy het my blog gelees
<inetpro> en?
<inetpro> wat het dit met sneeu uit te waai?
<Kilos> lol dit was in die begin toe hy ons net gevind het
<Kilos> hyt my hele tyd ge pm
<Kilos> toe gee ek hom die blog om besig te hou
<inetpro> Kilos: 01/12 00:22:08 <smile> Is er al snow in suid-afrika?
<Kilos> en dit se ek is in pta
<inetpro> Kilos: dit was vanoggend
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> sal my epos addy vir hom gee
<Kilos> lyk my nie die vlieg hou van rsync nie
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom?
<Kilos> wag
<Kilos> eish verkeerde skyf
<Kilos> hyt gese eish kilos you and your rsync
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: in watter konteks?
<Kilos> maybe he has a beter tool
<inetpro> miskien jy gebruik dit verkeerd?
<Kilos> ek en mazal het gepraat van rsync waarmee hy nie kon --delete nie
<Kilos> gaan lees die logs man
<Kilos> of skim hulle en kom trap my weer uit
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> wat is verkeerd met
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /destination/
<Kilos> inetpro: ^^
<Kilos> n vriend het my so geleer
<inetpro> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> inetpro: wat nou
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> het hy my verkeerd geleer
<inetpro> nie regtig nie
<inetpro> maar dit is belankrik om die ding te verstaan en nie mense dinge laat doen sonder om te waarsku
<inetpro> dinge kan maklik skeef loop
<inetpro> maklik om foutiewe opsies te gebruik
<inetpro> maar lyk my mazal het reggekom
 * inetpro het nog nooit --ignore-error nodig gehad nie
<inetpro> if you use rsync I would recommend that you always use the -n option to do a dry run before you do the real thing
<inetpro> Kilos: nou wat nou?
<Kilos> ek besig om sudo gedit /etc/scalpel/scalpel.conf
<Kilos> makliker as kate
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom sudo gedit ...?
<Kilos> dis in my blog so gewees
<Kilos> en kde het nie gedit nie
<Kilos> to instaleer ek dit
<inetpro> Kilos: as jy nie van vi hou nie kan jy altyd nano gebruik
<Kilos> lol, wat is fout met gedit
<inetpro> as jy sudo gebruik is jy op die cli
<inetpro> hoekom nie 'n cli editor gebruik nie?
<Kilos> ek moet nog leer
 * mazal like nano
<mazal> Hallo julle
<inetpro> Kilos: tik die volgende
<inetpro> nano kilos.txt
<mazal> Oom Kilos jy moet eintlik nooit 'n gui editor gebruik vir scripts nie
<mazal> Sommige verander die formatting en dan werk die script nie
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> gedit werk nog altyd vir my
<inetpro> dankie mazal
<Kilos> inetpro: jy het my geleer daarmee
<inetpro> Kilos: dit was destyds toe jy nog nie geweet het van cli nie
<Kilos> toe ek nog dommer as nou was
<mazal> Ek het eenkeer my alie af gesukkel , en toe ek eventually my script in vi oopmaak toe sien ek hy is vol weird karakters wat nie in die gui gewys het nie
<mazal> En dan is daar die afkap van lang lyne ook wat pla
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: onthou jy hoeveel keer ek probeer het om jou van vi te leer?
<mazal> Van daai dag is dit net nano of vi vir my
<Kilos> wel dan was ek vir n hele klompie jare net gelukkig
<Kilos> ja man en vim
<Kilos> dit bly nie in kop nie
<mazal> Ek het geen idee wat met die formatting gebeur het nie , maar al wat ek weet die weird karakters het nie gewys in die hui editor nie
<Kilos> tot die slng kon nie hou vas kry nie
<inetpro> lol
<mazal> Ekke gaan inkruip
<mazal> Lekker slaap almal
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<inetpro> na mazal
<inetpro> nag*
<Kilos> nag julle almal. ek gaan dyk nou
<Kilos> sal more weer kom loer
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> nag goosie
<nlsthzn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-02
<Kilos> hi superfly nlsthzn and other early birds
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hehe read the last paragraph http://www.simpleprecision.com/2012/05/kubuntu-12-04-post-installation-tuning/
<Kilos> other info useful though
<Kilos> morning mazal
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> mazal:  het jy al kubuntu probeer
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> en?
<mazal> Was 'n hele rukkie op K. Het nie baie gehou van dit nie , heelwat bugs
<mazal> Maar dit was hulle community wat my eintlik weggejaag het van K af
<Kilos> sjoe. ek vind net dat jy baie goed self moet instaleer maar nog nie bug op 12.04 nie
<mazal> Was voor ek hier was
<Kilos> ai was hulle hardekwas
<mazal> Ek dink dit was11.04
<Kilos> 12.04 is vir my baie lekker
<mazal> Nee hulle het God gelaster
<Kilos> ek het 9.10 probeer en konnie 3g laat werk nie toe los ek dit tot nou, maar nou is dit heel grand
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Dis iets wat ek nie sal van deel wees nie , toe loop ek
<Kilos> jy kry slegtes orals
<Kilos> maar hier is redelik
<mazal> Vandaar is ek Xubuntu toe (was in die dae wat ek nie gehou het van unity nie)
<Kilos> ons kde mense is goeie mense
<Kilos> gaan lees http://www.simpleprecision.com/2012/05/kubuntu-12-04-post-installation-tuning/  maar begin laaste paragraaf
<mazal> Ja nee was nie die OS se skuld nie. Maar ek het gesukkel met bugs ook
<mazal> Kannie eers onthou wat alles nie
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> ek vind 12.04 baie stabiel
<Kilos> foute is wat ek self doen met verkeerde goed
<mazal> Ek is terug vanaf X na unity toe agv die langer LTS cycle
<mazal> Toe doen ek die moeite om unity te leer en reg te gebruik en vandag is ek baie happy met dit
<mazal> As ek spaar pc gehad het sou ek dalk weer bietjie gekrap het met kubuntu en selfs xubuntu ook
<Kilos> ek het ook unity maar moeilik om te kies watter is eintlik beter
<mazal> Dit was op 'n stadium my hobby om al 3 te bou en custom iso's te maak
<Kilos> a
<mazal> Maar dis toe ek nog 4mb lyn gehad het
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Helemal te veel apt-get's om op 384 te doen
<mazal> Om ubuntu proper OS te maak vir my is ongeveer 1 gig se installs
<mazal> Alleen soos wat hy kom kan hy nie eintlik veel doen nie en is eintlik baie onvolledig
<Kilos> ja man maar as jy jou archives save op n ander plek dan doen jy dit als lokaal
<mazal> Het toe noggie geweet van daai trick nie :P
<Kilos> ek het kde 12.04 gister skoon install en 45m data gebruik
<mazal> Daai trick het ek onlangs eers geleer by oom
<Kilos> ek my archives is 3.7g
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> dis so lekker om iets te instaleer en dit se "nothing needs to be downloaded"
<mazal> Ja nee daai breek my
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Vat 2 volle aande om als op te kry
<mazal> Dis hoekom ek eerder my eie iso maak
<mazal> Dan re-install ek my system nes hy is
<Kilos> so wats nuus
<Kilos> soos met daai externe
<mazal> Die fout was eenvoudig , maar die dame het nie geweet nie
<mazal> Die rede hoekom gekoopte power supplies nie werk nie is agv amps
<mazal> Hulle het net gekyk na die volts , en vir haar helemal te lae amps gegee
<mazal> Het vir haar mooi neergeskryf wat sy moet kry
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> En nou-nou gaan ek na ons ondersteuning groep afsluiting toe
<Kilos> het jy nie die ou een gesien nie?
<mazal> Gaan bietjie braai en die res gaan diere kyk
<Kilos> lekker
<mazal> Nee , hy is weggegooi
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Maar die drive se duidelik 12v 2amp op hom
<Kilos> dom donners
<mazal> oi dit herhinner my iets
<mazal> brb
<mazal> ib
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> ek het gister n dom ding gedoen. n backup van my kde op my seun se skyf gedoen. nou wys dit /home/miles en nie /home/ian nie
<mazal> Oi
<Kilos> het nou miles as other user in gesit
<Kilos> sal sien as ek reboot
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dis wat ek se. my kde probleme maak ek self
<mazal> hehehehe
<mazal> Self inflicted pain
<Kilos> ja maar ek sukkel met quassel se settings om goed reg te kry toe doen ek dit
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Ek sien die apt-archive verwyder automaties ouer versions van packages
<mazal> En los net die nuutste een op die drive
<mazal> Hmm , maar sekeres los hy , interesting
<Kilos> dis wat nog nodig is vir ander goed wat jy kan instaleer
<Kilos> of dependancies
<Kilos> ek gaan reboot en kyk of ek kan as miles hier werk
<mazal> Maaz: Tell Kilos to have a great day
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> eek what a job to share admin with a second user
<nlsthzn> Proteas doing well
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi psydroid 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<psydroid> hi charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> dag magtie gaan dit goed. lekker reen hier
<Kilos> afternoon everyone else
<magtie> Hi Kilos 
<magtie> Gaan baie goed.  Reen hier ook.
<Kilos> lekker. ek het geslaap na middag ete. dit was lekker met die gedreen op die dak
<Kilos> gedreun
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 whats you lug say?
<magtie> Dit reen baie sag hier. Hoor niks
<magtie> Net die tuin kan jie sien groei!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> en bossies hier by ons
<magtie> Het vanmiddag 'n paar groentes gesaai - net betyds
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> al wat hier groei is knoffel , goggas eet die res
<Kilos> o en my aarbeie in potte
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> Met with some peeps yesterday
<Vince-0> they're not avid IRC users but I will host a G+ hangout this week
<Vince-0> mostly noobs
<Kilos> great ty Vince-0 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> Vince-0: let us know the when and where and i'll see if i can make it
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> testimonial writing week
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> lemme kwon when its done then you are one less to nag
<Kilos> know
<mazal> Lo everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<mazal> What's G+ Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> google plus
<Kilos> its the latest craze
<Kilos> etas data thow so good if you uncapped
<Kilos> eats
<Kilos> mazal, https://plus.google.com/
<Kilos> everything goes round in circles
<mazal> Hmm , just another fb
<magespawn> i like it a little more
<mazal> Already don't like it after 5min. Wall flooded by post from people I don't even know and haven't added
<magespawn> in G+?
<mazal> Yep
<magespawn> i only accept posts from those in my circles if i want to read something else i go looking for it
<mazal> Found the problem in settings under "explore"
<mazal> Disabled all
<magespawn> yup then you can add the ones you want and go from there
<mazal> Does ubuntu-za have a page there ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> the pro runs it
<magespawn> sitting outside in the peaceful garden might not have been such a smart idea
<magespawn> getting eaten alive by mozzies
<Kilos> rofl
<Vince-0> you gotta customize your stream with circles
<Kilos> there was something one could burn onna braai or fire that chased them
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> did you see the pro tell me not to blame ubuntu for my restrictions
<Kilos> cheeky swine
<magespawn> yup was therelol
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> #kubuntu has #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat, just an idea
<Kilos> hmm interesting
 * Kilos reading up on 2 tb stuff. some talk of GPT instead of MBR
<Kilos> http://johnlewis.ie/converting-to-gpt-in-ubuntu/
<Kilos> and gdisk is in our repos
<Kilos> what a blow. i thought i was mastering the mbr bit
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: is ek nog steeds in die dogbox?
<magespawn> inetpro check the logs about an hour ago lol
<inetpro> magespawn: that's why I'm asking
<inetpro> looks like he's got his knife in for me now
<inetpro> will never forgive me again
<magespawn> maybe he has let you out now
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> naand inetpro my boetie
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het gesê skuus oom!
<Kilos> ek weet man ek terg jou net
<inetpro> nou sal ek maar moet stibly hier
<Kilos> nee
<Kilos> jy bly nerens stil nie
<inetpro> ja, ek in moeilikheid
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> skuus inetpro 
<Kilos> there now we even
<inetpro> haha
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> did you see about the gpt thing instead of mbr inetpro ?
<inetpro> hmm... what was that?
<Kilos> maybe there hope for me yet
<Kilos> http://johnlewis.ie/converting-to-gpt-in-ubuntu/
<magespawn> when i ring the bell or give the signel you will retreat to your corners gentlemen, and no below the belt blows
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> lets have a clen fight
<magespawn> clean
<Kilos> stop it magespawn 
<inetpro> magespawn: aye aye sir
<Kilos> hurts my head to laugh so lekker
<magespawn> hah
<inetpro> Kilos: you must backup thrice
<Kilos> hahaha nothing to backup
<Kilos> just sucks
<Kilos> all i want is to get ubuntu onto it
<inetpro> Kilos: rule no1 is backup, rule 2 is backup, rule 3 refer to rule 1
<Kilos> once grub has a hold bye bye sucks
<Kilos> im just not sure from reading that if its actually the drive that is now gpt not mbr anymore
 * inetpro will not attempt it for now
<inetpro> happy with what I have
<Kilos> ill sort it out and make notes
<magespawn> no need for me either no drives bigger than 1tb
<Kilos> if i didnt want to use it till ian comes to fetch it i would leave it with 7 only
<Kilos> but what a pleasure doing recoveries with so much spare space
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> wonder if this runs ubuntu/linux http://www.zdnet.com/thinkpad-twist-hands-on-its-a-thinkpad-its-a-tablet-its-super-laptop-7000008172/
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi :)
<Kilos> inetpro, is your reapproval link in the topic thing the one where peeps go do testimonials?
<magespawn> hey smile4ever 
<Kilos> oo who is the Lionthinker
<smile4ever> I love ya :p
<Kilos> well done mazal 
<Kilos> i still dunno how you guys add your testimonials but luckily i got friends here
<mazal> Huh hoe nou ?
<Kilos> just read your testimonial
<mazal> Wat het ek nou reg gedoen ? :P
<mazal> Oh ok
<mazal> Kept it short and sweet :)
<Kilos> hehe i dunno how
<Kilos> superfly, when can we expect yours up there?
<Kilos> and you inetpro 
<Kilos> aw peer got psydroid
 * mazal likes inetpro's rules :)
<Kilos> where did you read them
<mazal> Just a bit up , the three backups
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> O koos
<Kilos> you lonely smile-druk ?
 * Kilos hugs smile-druk 
<mazal> Maaz koffie on
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> Maaz coffee  on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<smile-druk> Kilos: yeah, and busy :|
<Kilos> wb psydroid 
<psydroid> ty Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal!
<Kilos> brb moving modem to unity
<magespawn> peer resets a lot of connections, busy
<Kilos-> lol
<superfly> Kilos-: I'll do some stuff in the week
<Kilos-> ty superfly 
<magespawn> like i said testimonial writing week
<Kilos-> hehe
<mazal> Going to bed
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<magespawn> bl emergency call out
<Kilos-> eeek
<charl_> hi all
<charl_> hi smile-druk 
<charl_> hi Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going?
<smile-druk> hi :)
<Kilos-> good ty and you?
<smile-druk> not really that good :P 
<charl_> good good
<charl_> what's up smile-druk ?
<smile-druk> slept bad :o
<charl_> oh shame
<charl_> i am sleeping pretty well the last while i must say
<charl_> i am feeling a lot better
<charl_> the past summer i spent in an old apartment building with virtually no insulation
<charl_> so the sun goes down at 11 in the evening and it stays warm until the sun comes up somewhere around 4
<Kilos-> ouch
<charl_> how does a man sleep in weather like that i dunno
<charl_> some people seem to do it
<Kilos-> in a bath of cold water
<charl_> yeah lol
<charl_> something like that
<charl_> i am in a very well insulated apartment building now though so i assume the next summer it's going to be much better :)
<charl_> hi ludo
<Kilos-> hehe
<smile-druk> bye :p
<Kilos-> bed time for ballies. night all sleep well
<Kilos-> nag inetpro 
<inetpro> good night Kilos-
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> dankie vit die vriendskap
<Kilos-> al is jy vol
<inetpro> np
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos-> vol nensense
<Kilos-> hehe
 * Kilos- ducks
<inetpro> :-(
<inetpro> watch out Kilos-
<Kilos-> terg man
 * inetpro just finished watching bruce lee 
<Kilos-> ek stuur jou my epos adres
<Kilos-> not jackie chan
<Kilos-> night
<inetpro> of jackie chan... whatever
<inetpro> op etv
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> ya ek ook
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<nlsthzn> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-25
<kbmonkey> hiya 0/
<kbmonkey> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> good morning
 * inetpro wonders what happened with kilos
<superfly> morning
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos
<Private_User> morning people
<Kilos> ohi Private_User hows things
 * Kilos apologises for being offline yesterday
<Private_User> hi Kilos, things are ok busy doing a memtest on mt desktop
<Private_User> *my
<Kilos> you can also reseat the ram. sometimes they lose some of their speed and reliability when they been there a long time
<Private_User> any idea how long it would take? I tried one yesterday and it came up with errors so I removed and reinserted the ram and no errors so far
<Private_User> well it is saying 0 errors
<Kilos> often reaseating all plugin modules helps too
<Private_User> hopefully my removing and reinserting fixes some of the internals errors I was receiving
<Kilos> memtest takes a while, but you have min ram so not too long
<Private_User> it seems to be still running but at the bottome of the screen it states "*****Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit*****"
<Private_User> so not sure if I should wait or just press esc
<Kilos> if it is still showing all the different  sectors/blocks or whatever they are called then its not done
<Kilos> like if its still counting throegh
<Kilos> through
<Private_User> ok I will let it continue, its been doing it for about an hour 20min now
<Kilos> ya it takes a while
<Kilos> you wanna try 1.5g
<Private_User> how long does that one take?
<Vince-0> ! its Maanday
<Kilos> coupla hours Private_User 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit met jou
<Kilos> goed dankie en self Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> bit frustrated at usb stick speeds though
<Vince-0> Ek is by die werk en nie so keen nie
<Vince-0> USB stick? data transfer speeds usually suck
<Vince-0> especially on the cheap ones
<nlsthzn> USB-3 ftw?
<Kilos> yeah i find it strange though because an external drive in the same place is quite fast
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo all
<Kilos> can you use usb3 on old pcs or is the mobo different
<nlsthzn> need the hardware...
<Kilos> like an adapter card that goes in pci slot?
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Port-SuperSpeed-Adapter-PCIUSB3S2/dp/B004QNHNUM
<Kilos> Maaz, convert 49 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> not cheap that card
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg-r2 
<SmilyBorg-r2> hey there Kilos
<Kilos> you winning with the job hunt girl?
<Kilos> sjoe Using USB 3.0 devices with this PCI Card will allow data transfer rates at up to 1.3 Gbps,
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Vince-0> SmilyBorg-r2, !
<SmilyBorg-r2> nothing useful so far Kilos. Still looking
<SmilyBorg-r2> hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> work is over rated
<Kilos> eating isnt though
<Vince-0> *job should I say
<inetpro> good morning and wb Kilos
<Kilos> good morning inetpro and thank you
 * inetpro almost thought he fell off the blue planet
<Kilos> lol, no man major work with by project
<Kilos> usb2's suck
<Vince-0> I ran Ubuntu off a USB2 toshiba 16GB stick once - in the on-board slot on a HP micro server
<Vince-0> needless to say it as KAK slow
<Kilos> lol, ive tried all the slots, they all slow
<Private_User> dude if you hate USB2.0 you should try USB1.0
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ive just overcome my hate for mobile connections
<Kilos> started with gprs
<Kilos> 9 hr upgrade on old buntu
<Kilos> but usb2 is even slower
<Kilos> fast net and slow data transfer
<zeref> herro
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Meeting here tonight at 20.30 peeps. Excuses to be mailed in triplicate before 18.00
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting here tonight at 20.30 peeps. Excuses to be mailed in triplicate before 18.00
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hmm... nearly forgot about our meet
<Kilos> inetpro, you gonna tell the tweet place?
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm
<nlsthzn> ah ... I might actually make tonight's meeting...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats good nlsthzn 
<Kilos> inetpro, i aint got choqok here
<inetpro> Kilos: it's been a long time since I posted on there, think I have the password at home but not here
<Kilos> np i got it for you
<Kilos-> grrr
<Kilos-> who is the ubuntu-za-owner@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos-> it refuses my posts from ms.kilos@gmail.com
<inetpro> Kilos-: posted, thanks
<inetpro> Kilos-: you have a tail
<Kilos-> yw inetpro 
<Kilos-> ya for some reason old modem disconnecting today
<Kilos-> inetpro, who is the lists owner?
<inetpro> Kilos-: I'm not sure
<inetpro> but I think it's either drubin or maia or both
<Kilos-> i mqiled there last week from ms.kilos but im still not allowed to post
<Kilos-> mailed
<inetpro> did you subscribe with that address Kilos-?
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> domdonner
<inetpro> ai!
 * Kilos- takes back my mail addy from inetpro 
<inetpro> it probably tells you that you posted as a non-subscriber
<Kilos> You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has
<Kilos> been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are
<Kilos> being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at
<Kilos> ubuntu-za-owner@lists.ubuntu.com.
<inetpro> kbmonkey: are you ready for the chair tonight?
 * inetpro notices a very short agenda again
<Kilos> hes afk
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: guess you'll have to stand in then
<Kilos> yeah everyone too busy to think about stuff to discuss
<Kilos> no man he will be here tonight
<Kilos> hes afk now
<Kilos> oh ya inetpro maia is the owner
<inetpro> Kilos: ty
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ty
<gwood> hey everyone
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<gwood> I'm wondering if anyone uses a VPS for various things, what providers are cheap, don't need anything beastly, just something to mess around with, maybe use as a vpn, ssh, etc.
<gwood> I'm wondering if anyone uses a VPS for various things, what providers are cheap, don't need anything beastly, just something to mess around with, maybe use as a vpn, ssh, etc.
<gwood> I'm wondering if anyone uses a VPS for various things, what providers are cheap, don't need anything beastly, just something to mess around with, maybe use as a vpn, ssh, etc.
<Kilos> lol you stuttering?
<Kilos> 3 sentence stutters
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> georgl, if you don't need a local ZA vps check cloudatcost.com
<Vince-0> I mean, gwood 
<gwood> cool, thanks Vince-0 i'll take a look
<gwood> wow, they are definately the cheapest i've seen so far
<Vince-0> unfortunately it requires pay pal
<Vince-0> and I bought 2 years up front, its not per month but it does work out cheapest per month
<Vince-0> I think they're XEN VMs
<Vince-0> ah its VMWare
<Vince-0> and the latency to Canada is pretty shocking via MTN right now - like 450ms to cloudatcost.com's VPS
<gwood> yes, internet access/speed in South Africa is quite bad in general or costs a lot
<Vince-0> afrihost just revised their bandwidth pricing on their hosting options
<Vince-0> but it doesn't come close to international VPS pricing
<gwood> yes, i've noticed that if you want to host a website cheaply, don't even waste your time looking within south africa
<superfly> I use Linode
<Vince-0> A EU host will have lower latency - the hosts in the US/Canada go via London at like 380ms+
<superfly> average latency to my VPS is 247ms
<superfly> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 247.150/250.395/274.473/6.296 ms
<superfly> OK, a little above 247, but not bad :-P
<ThatGraemeGuy> i get this to my virtual server
<ThatGraemeGuy> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 21.337/34.761/56.295/13.244 ms
<ThatGraemeGuy> but that isn't really a fair comparison :-D
<Vince-0> yoh
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: that's cause your virtual server is sitting on a rack next to you :-P
<gwood> linode is a bit more hardcore than what i need
<ThatGraemeGuy> not quite, but yeah.... i did say its not a fair comparison :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have 30Mbit from the office to the core of our DC where that VM is
<Kilos> inetpro, dit voel of dit wil kom reen
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<gwood> awesome, i'm signed up and already using my vps, wow that was a quicker than i expected
<inetpro> Kilos: how much time I have?
<Kilos> boem boem by kalefong
<Kilos> so maybe an hour
<Kilos> unless wind picks up all of a sudden
<Kilos> your side still looks not to bad
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro - yes meeting tonight
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<kbmonkey> hello
<aquarat> hey kilos
<Kilos> so you clever okes tell me how to speed up a usb ubuntu flash drive without spending lotsa money
<Kilos> needs a libusb-boost or turbo or something
<kbmonkey> I want to know that too!
<kbmonkey> usb copies are very slow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i looked at the usb3 adapter card, usb2 backward compatible
<Kilos> super fast with usb3 but dunno if it will be faster with usb2
<Kilos> 1.3gb/s with usb3 stick
<Kilos> but 500 bucks
<Kilos> eina
<kbmonkey> mmm
 * nlsthzn just killed his S3... so as a final ditch effort I am installing Windows and going to try and recover it... might miss the meeting :/
<not_found> back up IRC solution enabeld
<not_found> enabled
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<nlsthzn> the meeting is at what time again?
<kbmonkey> 20h30
<nlsthzn> k, cool... I will use the wife's PC for the Windows things.. not in the mood for all that hassle again
<nlsthzn> sucks that I need to use Windows to Fix a linux based device
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> then I am going to have to use Windows again to prepare it so I can break it again >.<
<Kilos> s3 is android?
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> not ext4?
<nlsthzn> android is an operating system... ext4 is a filesystem 
<Kilos> winodows cant see ext4 methinks
<Kilos> ya man but the format
<Kilos> filesystem used
<nlsthzn> ah I am not sure ... for the SD card I had to use exfat
<nlsthzn> and that isn't easy for linux per default
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> as for the base system I dunno
<nlsthzn> but Windows doesn't have issues once the drivers are installed
<Kilos> i think the android os i downloaded for pc wanted ext2
<nlsthzn> for PC...
<nlsthzn> seems my flashing is going OK thus far... no errors yet... still got to see the phone actually boot
<Kilos> ya they made the os for pc but i cant get it going
<nlsthzn> very easy way to mess with android on the desktop - http://www.genymotion.com/
<nlsthzn> oh the irony... the reason I was messing with the phone was that it didn't connect onto the network so no calls/sms's... now it is up and running again but the same issue still plagues it...
<nlsthzn> now I have to re-read how to root it so I can again install other custom roms to see what the is up with that >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> interesting... it sees my service provider but doesn't want to access it 
<nlsthzn> ;/
<Kilos> you been near with windows so it needs a reboot
<nlsthzn> at least now it can reboot
<nlsthzn> lets see what a factory reset yields...
<nlsthzn> well there we go... all working again ... phew
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> !
<kbmonkey> what up
<Kilos> oh he of the tired fingers arrived
<inetpro> Kilos: the latest droid phones no longer come with the ext filesystem
<Kilos> oh my, what do they use?
<Kilos> i dunno where the storm went
<inetpro> Kilos: gone with the wind
<Kilos> yeah but lets hope for later and tomorrow
<inetpro> good film that btw
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> what filesystem does android use now then
<inetpro> I think it depends on the hardware manufacturer
<Kilos> arent they all google based?
<inetpro> my Nexus S used ext4
<inetpro> but my Samsung Note II uses some yucky proprietary FS 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but is it also android?
<inetpro> actually one of the few things I really don't like about Samsung
<inetpro> Kilos: yes it's android
<Kilos> and they all linux based?
<kbmonkey> I am online tethered to the phone tonight
<kbmonkey> get intermittend disconnects
<nlsthzn> linux just the kernel... 
<inetpro> Kilos: if you want as many people as possible to read your files you'd better format it as VFAT
<nlsthzn> a lot of other stuff around it to make it an OS
<kbmonkey> luckily on irc via a shell acount that stays online
<Kilos> can you install ubuntu on vfat?
<tal0n> hello everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: I wouldn't even it it was possible
<inetpro> if
<Kilos> yes nlsthzn but doesnt the kernel decide the filesystem you gonna use?
<nlsthzn> if there is a driver then it will work
 * inetpro would prefer to see hardware manufacturers combine efforts to decide on a OSS file format for cameras, etc
<kbmonkey> guise, we dont have any meeting agenda items...
<inetpro> guise?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> kbmonkey: s/guise/guys/
<Kilos> dis
<Kilos> he is a van der merwe
<kbmonkey> typo*
<nlsthzn> lekka hey
<inetpro> vfat should die
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i dunno what we gonna chat about but even a short meet keeps us legal
<nlsthzn> extfat more difficulty
<inetpro> fat/vfat
<nlsthzn> the whole loco thing is about to change...
<inetpro> unfortunately it's still very widely used
<nlsthzn> no more having to prove anything etc.
<inetpro> nlsthzn: how so?
<Kilos> man i dont want windows peeps to see my stick unless they boot from it
<nlsthzn> they are going to chuck it all out
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> nlsthzn: please define "about to change"
<nlsthzn> just about
<nlsthzn> no more yearly proving activity and no more you are approved and you are not... 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: when?
<nlsthzn> but OK, it is still in discussion so anything is possible
<Kilos> goodness me
<nlsthzn> but it would seem the way it is now isn't going to be the way forward for long...
<nlsthzn> nothing official etc... 
<kbmonkey> anybody tried the new pifs filesystem yet?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: when was this discussed?
<Kilos> so locos will be something thats up to each areas decision
<kbmonkey> https://github.com/philipl/pifs
<nlsthzn> this has been thrown around for months... some of it you can get from blogs (planet) and from IRC... not sure if there has been to many official meetings and stuff on mailing lists... that is way I have no idea on a ETA...
<Kilos> πfs
<inetpro> π = pi
<Kilos> oh not an n
 * nlsthzn messages pleia as she is on all the councils and will have more concrete info :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn: cool
<nlsthzn> not sure when she will respond as she is in the US someplace
 * inetpro has not seen the discussion point but it makes sense to review it
<Kilos> will be a while still before it works 100% kbmonkey 
<plustwo> o/
<inetpro> plustwo: wb
<Kilos> and then to get your system to work on it
<nlsthzn> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/08/25/new-local-communities-healthcheck/
<Kilos> yo plustwo you still alive
<superfly> I have an agenda item: how to recover your EC2 instance when you can't SSH into it
<plustwo> :) tnx guys
<nlsthzn> seems it has been discussed officially and seems to be mostly the same
<superfly> unfortunately I haven't done it yet, so I'll be relying on you guys :-P
<Kilos> add it superfly 
<inetpro> superfly: nice one :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: I was being facetious
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> outsourcing your work eh?
<superfly> I have outsourced to a blog post already
<Kilos> Maaz, define facetious
<Maaz> Kilos: Facetious \Fa*ce"tious\, a. [Cf. F. fac['e]tieux. See {Faceti[ae]}.] 1. Given to wit and good humor; merry; sportive; jocular; as, a facetious companion. [1913 Webster]  2. Characterized by wit and pleasantry; exciting laughter; as, a facetious story or reply. -- {Fa*ce"tious*ly}, adv. -- {Fa*ce"tious*ness}, n. [1913 Webster], facetious adj 1: cleverly
<Maaz> amusing in tone; "a bantering tone"; "facetious remarks"; "tongue-in-cheek advice" [syn: {bant…
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i had a different meaning for it
<Kilos> bulldusting
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos 
<tumbleweed> superfly: EBS backed?
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi Kilos
<Kilos> evening tumbleweed hows you?
<tumbleweed> not bad, just having breakfast
<kbmonkey> interesting page about the local communities health check, thanks nlsthzn 
<Kilos> not pronutro either
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: 20:30
<Lionthinker> Hi Kilos
<Lionthinker> hey guys
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro 
<Kilos> meeting time
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<Vince-0> Maaz: I'm Vincent Swart ?
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<Vince-0> lol hi guiz
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wakey wakey
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly irc meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Kilos, stop it. I am on a very slow connection
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<tal0n> Maaz, I am Daan Schutte
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Maaz> tal0n: Righto
<Kilos> sorry monkey
<plustwo> Maaz: I am Oupa Mok
<Maaz> plustwo: Sure
<Lionthinker> Maaz, I am Leon Marincowitz
<Maaz> Lionthinker: Sure
<kbmonkey> Kilos, ;P
<Lionthinker> am I logged in
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcome and introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome and introduction
<Kilos> yp
<nlsthzn> Hello everybody
<kbmonkey> Hello and welcome everybody to tonight's meeting
<Kilos> hello body
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<kbmonkey> Our very small agenda can be found at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/681/detail/
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<Lionthinker> that is a small agenda
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey, looks like a wide and open agenda to me :-)
<kbmonkey> in the last meeting minutes we have.. Release parties!
<kbmonkey> indeed inetpro - I am thinking we can maybe have an open question topic...
<Symmetria> sup!
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/house <=== new house in kenya!
<inetpro> Symmetria: welcome to our monthly meeting
<Kilos> hi Symmetria login with maaz for the meeting
<kbmonkey> to update: has anyone had release parties this month for 13.10?
<Symmetria> oh you having a meeting :) sorry
<kbmonkey> welcome Symmetria 
<Symmetria> Maaz: I'm Andrew Alston
<Maaz> Symmetria: Huh?
<Kilos> Symmetria, join us man
<Symmetria> Maaz, I'm Andrew Alston
 * inetpro not aware of any parties that happened
<Maaz> Symmetria: Excuse me?
<Kilos> I am is the way
<kbmonkey> the bot does not do contractions :(
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> Maaz I am Andrew Alston
<Maaz> Symmetria: Sure
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> yey
<inetpro> do we have any new members here... apart from Symmetria
<superfly> except Symmetria is not new :-P
<Lionthinker> yip
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> alright since our agenda is actually tiny, lets have a open discussion
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic open questions
<Maaz> Current Topic: open questions
<Kilos> Lionthinker, you been here before i think
<Lionthinker> yip
<Symmetria> I actually have a question thats relevant, how are people finding the performance of the current african mirror servers
<Lionthinker> I always forgot about monthly meeting
<Lionthinker> Kilos but the Google Plus reminder definitly helped
<inetpro> Symmetria: good question
<Kilos> yay thank inetpro for that
<Kilos> i dont go g+
<inetpro> our za mirrors have really been unstable 
<Lionthinker> Symmetria, i stick on the Stellenbosch/academic one
<Kilos> bad Symmetria 
<Kilos> only main still seems ok
<Lionthinker> agree, the others are bad
<Symmetria> I'm attempting desperately to bring up a new major mirror in east africa, but there is one caveat to that, it will perform fantastically to everywhere in southern and eastern africa at really low latency *except* if you are on telkom or MTN 
<inetpro> eish!
<Symmetria> Vodacom latency to it should be fixed in the next few days
<kbmonkey> great question! I find them okay mostly, a few hiccups. but I don't have the speed or bandwidth to see any noticable change
<Kilos> eish Symmetria fix it
<Symmetria> Kilos, Vodacom = easy to fix
<Kilos> no fix telkom
<Symmetria> MTN = probably never gonna happen, especially after the email I just sent them telling them to die in a fire 
<Kilos> forget mtn
<Symmetria> and Telkom? getting peering with Telkom is nigh impossible 
<Kilos> telkom is growing fast
<inetpro> Symmetria: can't we find somebody at Telkom to fix things up for us?
<Lionthinker> Telkom mobile might join with Cell C, so that might do something
<Symmetria> inetpro, Telkom refuses to peer, the only way to get a decent mirror to service telkom clients is to put one at telkom itself 
<Symmetria> we're working on a way to peer with Telkom but I don't see it happening in the short term
<inetpro> so maybe it is time that we do that
<Kilos> yes Symmetria work with them
<Symmetria> Kilos telkom doesnt work with people, Telkom sues people as an alternative ;p
<Kilos> cellc sucks
<kbmonkey> like a dedicated server in their base of ops?
<Symmetria> kbmonkey or anywhere with high speed connectivity that is on their network
<Symmetria> actually, if mweb put down a proper stable mirror you'd get ok connectivity to it from Telkom
 * nlsthzn just re-fixed his S3... just saying :/ now I can pay more attention
<Lionthinker> Kilos, yes but they shaking up the market and will do so even more if merged with Telkom
<Symmetria> but to give you an idea just how bad the situation is, the latency from Telkom -> Liquid South africa is 4 times the latency from IS -> Liquid Kenya ;p
<Lionthinker> don't want to sound like an idiot, but how does one set up a mirror?
<Symmetria> lionthinker, a server, with a fair amount of disk space, running an ftp daemon, a web daemon and an rsync script 
<inetpro> Lionthinker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Kilos> major work if you want it to be recoknised with ubuntu
<Kilos> recognised
<inetpro> NOTE: information on that link may be outdated
<kbmonkey> very interesting
<Lionthinker> thanks inetpro and Symmetria 
<inetpro> the mailing lists seem very quiet as well
<kbmonkey> also to echo what nlsthzn linked earlier, there is a new local communities health check process.
<Lionthinker> who manages our country mirror
<Kilos> we got about 6
<kbmonkey> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/08/25/new-local-communities-healthcheck/
<Lionthinker> is there a comparison between them?
<Kilos> we used to have to be approved yearly
<Kilos> well still do so far
<Kilos> you shoulda come here earlier we were discussing it
<inetpro> looks like we need people from #ubuntu-za to sit in on meetings at #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> you
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! Like many others I erally struggle to find time
<kbmonkey> Lionthinker, there is a small comparison on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors (scroll down to South Africa)
<inetpro> really*
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, thanks much appreciated
<Lionthinker> inetpro,  but the process seems to be easier, they've changed the name from I think verification to something else I forget
<kbmonkey> I always thought that repo archives should be one bandwidth resource we should not be charged for
<kbmonkey> but that is a pipe dream
<inetpro> kbmonkey: that would be ideal
<kbmonkey> "approved" -> "verified"
<kbmonkey> to remind everyone, this is our meeting and it is an open question topic :)
<Lionthinker> anyway it seems somewhat less strenous from what I read on the blogs
<kbmonkey> not sure if it is telkom or me, but the mobile broadband connectivity is pretty unstable lately
<Lionthinker> usually its good for me but tonight seems poor
<captine> Hi.  For open discussion, I emailed canonical to ask if they had any success stories in SA with clients using ubuntu desktops etc in place of windows (our company has just began migrating from novel group wise onto active directory + the whole MS thing…  didn't get a good response other than a standard one saying I should ask questions on askubuntu…. anyone here know of any companies moving to Ubuntu (am sure I saw FNB tellers using ubuntu, but coul
<captine> wrong).
<Lionthinker> captine, that's right FNB does use ubuntu, also at their training centres
<kbmonkey> interesting captine - perhaps you reached a tech support area that did not know that information
<Lionthinker> but not in their hq and admin side. I think its more for the server and locked done terminal type thing for tellers
<kbmonkey> FNB uses Ubuntu? wow!
<Lionthinker> yah Steve is great
<captine> I thought so.  It was pretty custom, with a more traditional windows xp bottom task bar, but looked slick
<Lionthinker> ;-D
<Lionthinker> Perhaps we could get them to be more vocal, it would contribute to Free Software
<inetpro> captine: nice one!
<Lionthinker> Something like compiling a list of companies that use Ubuntu and popularise it
<captine> I just get ripped off by our IT team whenever talking about ubuntu etc.  they ripping out our current slackware routers etc, and putting in big money cisco and IS mols etc… fun.
 * inetpro is convinced that there are many more who are just not (for who knows what reasons) willing to talk about it (yet)
<captine> sorry, not slackware… meant suse
<kbmonkey> In related news the guys from the new linuxvoice magazine started releasing podcasts - http://www.linuxvoice.com/category/podcasts/
<captine> anyone know where fhb would get their support from?  always told there is no support or linux…. but that is from our Windows admins and consultants :)
<Vince-0> captine: who supports the Suse environment?
<captine> a 1 man IT show.
<Vince-0> Obsidian, Synaq maybe
<Vince-0> whaat 1 man? then it makes sense to move risk to a corporate support
<captine> great guy, but current infrastructure setup based on old dial up type network… so it hasn't given linux a good name in our companuy.
<Vince-0> and LSD - these are good support corporates
<Vince-0> Even local Avaya support runs on some RHEL installs, there are corporates locally
<Lionthinker> on a sidenote: does anyone have an interest in Open and Linked data
<Vince-0> brb
<captine> Lionthinker: what is that?
<kbmonkey> I was wondering the same....
<Lionthinker> captine, Tim Berners-Lee started it. Its where data sets are opened for public use or analysis. the Raw data 
<kbmonkey> huh, I did not know there were that many corp linux supports around. How interesting.
<inetpro> btw, this whole linux skills shortage debate annoys me
<kbmonkey> yes I have such an  interest Lionthinker 
<captine> inetpro: annoys me to.  this is what our execs were sold…  
<inetpro> it's not just linux skills that are scarce, its an industry problem is you ask me
<Lionthinker> Which means the more data sets that are open, the greater the possibility to create links through a community to find links that weren't seen beforehand-hence open or linked data
<inetpro> if you ask me*
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, have you had any experience in the area. I'm researching it and trying to put a proposal together
<kbmonkey> yes inetpro very much so. also found anything with the open source or free labels are not trusted in ZA. While embraced in other countries.
<Vince-0> http://www.clug.org.za/links/cape-town-linux-companies/
<inetpro> there is lots and lots of scope for anyone who really wants to learn and get to know IT
<kbmonkey> ...at least at every company I worked at
<Lionthinker> FLOSS needs a special interest lobby group!
<kbmonkey> maybe I just end up with the pig-headed ones ;)
<kbmonkey> Lionthinker, no I have not any experience with it directly.
<inetpro> FLOSS really makes life so much easier for everyone
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, yes they called SA exec's and no one is spared
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, sad, me neither. but similar to FlOSS its so easy to learn, so I'm hiking up that step learning curve
<kbmonkey> but I can ask for some info for you if you like Lionthinker - my sibling does statistics for aids research and have huge datasets. I can find out what they do with the results and their policy regarding aggregate data + openness
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, that would be wonderful. it would be especially poweful to share data sets and allow ngo's to correlate in such a field like aids
<kbmonkey> folks, we shall be closing off the meeting in the next 15 minutes...
<kbmonkey> sure thing Lionthinker :]
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> you don't have to leave the chat though ;
<Kilos> ty
<captine> last one from me.  Other than red hat certifications, are there other linux based certifications out there that can be done in SA?  I am an accountant, but keen to learn something new
<Lionthinker> another thought, Jono Bacon Ubuntu Community Manager has a started a podcast http://www.badvoltage.org/
<Kilos> just check there isnt anything important we leaving out kbmonkey 
<Kilos> captine, LPI
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<captine> Kilos: LPI?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> linux pro stuff
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<captine> Kilos: i see.  google is telling me about it
<Kilos> where are you theres a guy in durbs gonna help with exams i think;
<Kilos> hey Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> ^ yes that. also there is lpi.org
<Vince-0> I haven't attended a class yet
<kbmonkey> the fine folks and Jumping Bean are willing to let us write the lpi exams as a group
<captine> Kilos: Jhb
<inetpro> NOTE: certification doesn't guarantee  anything
<Kilos> ah\
<captine> inetpro: thanks.  I am just wanting it for interest sake.  a methodical way to learn a bit about linux.  as mentioned, am a accountant by trade with a love for tech
<kbmonkey> Yes and by increasing the number of certified techs the more interest it build in corporate business
<kbmonkey> It raises credibility I guess
<inetpro> captine: sure thing
<kbmonkey> Alright, can I move to a closing topic...
<captine> cool by me
<kbmonkey> do some of you have kids already in bed?
<Lionthinker> yip me
<Kilos> ya the fly
<Lionthinker> has anyone flashed to Ubuntu Touch?
<captine> not yet.  my one is still in the tummy… arriving later December… ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> soon hey
<superfly> mine are supposed to be in bed
<Lionthinker> captine, goodluck -get as much sleep now as possible
<Kilos> oh my fly
<inetpro> 50% of mine have gone to sleep
<Kilos> yeah you gonna forget what a nights sleep is
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic closing and choosing next chair
<Lionthinker> captine, I'm even pressed to chase you to bed, as you'll never know what you've lost until its gone ;-D
<Maaz> Current Topic: closing and choosing next chair
<kbmonkey> hehe you all are so funny :)
<superfly> captine: don't let them scare you... you still get a little bit of sleep
<inetpro> captine: nice to have you here by the way
<captine> i tell my wife I have a downstairs room to sleep in :)
<kbmonkey> Well thanks everyone for joining us, sorry we did not have a formal agenda 
<inetpro> hope we will see you again
<Lionthinker> superfly, lie to the man
<captine> inetpro: thanks.  good to be here.  am dead keen to get more involved in linux etc in SA
<captine> where possible
<kbmonkey> But this open discussion kinda got rolling nicely!
<captine> thanks kbmonkey 
<plustwo> kbmonkey: tnx
<inetpro> kbmonkey: nice job!
<inetpro> anyone else willing to try chairing?
<kbmonkey> I shall take the meeting again next time? 
<kbmonkey> I am happy with that, objections?
<inetpro> +1 for kbmonkey
<Kilos> captine, we are here every day not just meeting times hey
<kbmonkey> I just have a bad agenda run lately ;)
<plustwo> +1 for kbmonkey :)
<captine> Kilos: thanks.  I just moved back to SA, just moved into a house a week ago, so been pretty busy
<inetpro> kbmonkey: we'll excuse you for that today
<captine> trying to get all my computers back up and running in SA.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed kbmonkey to chair the next meeting.
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair the next meeting
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-11-25-18-31-27.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-11-25-18-31-27.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-11-25-18-31-27.html
<Kilos> kbmonkey, for chair is good
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ty
<kbmonkey> awe thanks inetpro :D
<Kilos> maybe we need to push him a bit of karma
<inetpro> when is the next meeting?
<Kilos> Maaz, kbmonkey ++
<kbmonkey> right, I am just going to create the meeting for next time...
<Kilos> good lad
<kbmonkey> is it the 4th monday or the last?
<inetpro> 4th
<kbmonkey> that would be 23rd December
<kbmonkey> we all get to wear pointy irc hats and hang tinsel in #ubuntu-za XD
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Kilos, lets start looking for the xmas decorations box. where did we put it again...?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> and xmas stories
<Lionthinker> later guys
<Kilos> cheers Lionthinker 
<Kilos> ty for the visit
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> you also need to member we are here daily
<Lionthinker> yip, will try be more regular
<kbmonkey> ah gone, oraait
<kbmonkey> hang in there... these pages are loading very slowly :/
<tal0n> cheers all 
<tal0n> last exam tomorrow so will pop in more regularly ;)
<Kilos> cheers tal0n 
<Kilos> good luck
<kbmonkey> cheers tal0n thanks hey
<inetpro> tal0n: good night
<kbmonkey> yes good luck
<tal0n> thanks!
<inetpro> nice to see you back here btw
<tal0n> tx inetpro 
<inetpro> good luck
<kbmonkey> Right the next meeting agenda is very contrived yet refreshing! http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/698/detail/
<kbmonkey> Of course they are light hearted - need submissions in due time
<kbmonkey> Kilos, are you gonna wear a red suit and read us a xmas story?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> na man ill cheer in the background
<kbmonkey> you'll be drinking the brandy cake? ;P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 23 December 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/IdM9l8 || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> yw inetpro 
<kbmonkey> thanks to you too
<Vince-0> c'yall
<inetpro> Vince-0: good night
<kbmonkey> I have to reasearch a bit of html5's local storage methods now
<Kilos> toods Vince-0 
<Kilos> sleep lekker
<kbmonkey> ciao Vince-0 thanks for coming man
<inetpro> kbmonkey: keep up to date with http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/ 
<kbmonkey> ah great, thanks!
<inetpro> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<Kilos> we keep our loco going
<Kilos> you all loco enough
<inetpro> next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday, 17 December 2013 20:00 UTC
<inetpro> LoCo Council meets on the 3rd Tuesday of every month at 20:00 UTC
<inetpro> Kilos: these are the guys who are in charge of LoCo groups
<kbmonkey> ah, so they manage the loco contacts
<inetpro> The Ubuntu LoCo Council is comprised of elected, dedicated members of the Ubuntu Community
<inetpro> They have diverse backgrounds, but have a firm understanding of what makes up successful LoCo's
<kbmonkey> I like the logo top-right on that page, ha
<inetpro> etc...
<Kilos> well they been happy with us every approval meet
<kbmonkey> yes I remember that last meet
<Kilos> we have been a bit slack ya but life happens
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you mean "Local Communities ROCK!" ?
<Kilos> i havent seen them even doubt us yet
<kbmonkey> yes inetpro that logo
<inetpro> :-)
<kbmonkey> *words
<kbmonkey> keeping that page open for further reading :)
 * inetpro subscribed to the RSS feed
<kbmonkey> right I have an hour to learn about html5 storage, will stay on irc just a bit quieter
 * inetpro enjoying newsblur since the death of Google Reader
<kbmonkey> oh noes, got to jump in the shower quick - brb!
<Vince-0> *inbetween battlefield4
<kbmonkey> eish, pc must be getting old
<Kilos> why?
<kbmonkey> network card drops and only reboot can reset it
<Kilos> i have that sometimes with 3g as well
<kbmonkey> hey maybe we can try have an open discussion meeting again next monday
<Kilos> other times moving the modem works
<kbmonkey> non official, no maaz
<kbmonkey> can add tit to event wiki
<kbmonkey> no its wlan0, it drops and taking it down/up or restarting networking does not show any wireless networks
<Kilos> what you wanna discuss
<kbmonkey> stupid realtek crap
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> no like whatever people wanna discuss
<kbmonkey> like tonight
<Kilos> thats fine with me
<Kilos> yeah was lekker
<kbmonkey> magespawn has been in lately?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> he only makes it weekends mostly
<kbmonkey> the guy is busy hey
<Kilos> odd occasions during the week
<Kilos> very ya
<kbmonkey> luckily I have data on the phone - 200 MB till month end. phew
<Kilos> hey get one the telkom mobile sims man
<Kilos> R49 and 200m data monthly for a year
<kbmonkey> I can top up if need be but its prorata and not worth it for only 5 days remain
<Kilos> r$( once only
<kbmonkey> r$( is cheap
<kbmonkey> that is less than r#*
<Kilos> lol what a typo
<Kilos> R49
<kbmonkey> hey how did you type that upside-down 6?
<Kilos> shift key at wrong times
<Kilos> where
<kbmonkey> my eyes are very tired
<Kilos> forty nine
<kbmonkey> hehe okay
<Kilos> i go crash now
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<inetpro> superfly: you didn't bring up your topic again, did you come right?
<superfly> no
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> no backups?
<superfly> backups of everything except a few files, and those files are kinda key :-(
<inetpro> eish!
<superfly> like, the rest of the stuff is important too, but one of the things that didn't get backed up was the private key for the SSL cert
<inetpro> ouch!
<superfly> trying to see if AWS staff can help me get the disk image working again
<inetpro> it crashed?
<superfly> uh, no... the files in /etc ended up with incorrect permissions, and now the instance doesn't start up
<inetpro> yikes, how does that happen?
<inetpro> superfly: where did you blog about it?
<superfly> I didn't. I looked at a blog about it
<inetpro> ahh
<Vince-0> !
<superfly> inetpro: looks like I can reissue the cert
<inetpro> nice!
<superfly> so that's not too much of a problem. the bigger problem then is the other un-backed-up files
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> s/bigger/biggest/
<superfly> but that's not a huge problem. the certificate problem is worse
<superfly> so I guess I know what I'm doing for the next few hours
<inetpro> good luck!
<superfly> :-/
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-26
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good morning Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi inetpro JoTraGo 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> morning Kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi charl 
 * Kilos working hard - http://www.ab9il.net/wlan-projects/wifi6.html
<Kilos> poor head
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> oh hai Vince-0 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, Squirmish, superfly, ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos :)
<Kilos> yo nuvolari gaanit
<Kilos> jy het gisteraand se meet gemis
<Kilos> baie stout
<Kilos> morning Vince-0 
<Vince_0> ! nuvolari and kbmonkey 
<Vince_0> Kilos, 
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 bad connection hey
<Vince-0> yar dunno what's up here
<Kilos> wifi?
<Vince-0> ADSL
<Kilos> wow complain to the isp
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<nuvolari> sorrie oom Kilos, was by die foto club meeting
<Kilos> np nuvolari 
<Kilos> ons het basies net gesels
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i am appalled and offended and disgisted all at once
<ThatGraemeGuy> and disgusted too
<Kilos> oh my ThatGraemeGuy whats up
<Kilos> with me?
<ThatGraemeGuy> how can you send us microsoft excel documents on the mailing list
<ThatGraemeGuy> sies man!
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> that omega one?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have to delete my gmail account now because its tainted
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> i just forwarded it because i bought some stuff there and was the best price i could find and the service was great and fast
<Kilos> rofl
<ThatGraemeGuy> relax, i'm just pulling your leg ;-)
<Kilos> sorry man
 * Kilos goes to hide in the corner
<Kilos> at least i sent it with evolution
 * Kilos sobs
<magespawn> hello, hello, hello
<Vince-0> !
<superfly> aloha
<psyatw> hola superfly
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<nuvolari> O ja! oom Kilos, ek het my exam gepass :->
<Kilos> mooi man
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn 
<nuvolari> and psyatw 
<psyatw> hi nuvolari
<psyatw> wat voor examen?
<psyatw> en gefeliciteerd :)
<nuvolari> psyatw: Oracle Certified Associate, Programmer 1, a Java exam :P
<psyatw> nuvolari: great :D
<psyatw> I would like to do something like that as well
<psyatw> even though I already know Java, but a certificate is never bad
<nuvolari> psyatw: knowing java and passing that exam is 2 different things :P We thought we knew java until we started doing the mock exams, which is really tricky
<nuvolari> oracle has the intention of failing you on purpose
<Vince-0> yoh
<nuvolari> It's a start, and a basic exam, but it's a start :)
<Vince-0> kind of like the LPI exams, they're not that easy
<psyatw> nuvolari, I know, that´s why I want to be well-prepared
<Kilos> well done nuvolari keep it up
<Kilos> knowledge is power
<Kilos> storming some here
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> nuvolari: oracle ?!
<charl> i would hate to put something containing the word coracle next to my name
<Kilos> hi ChanServ 
<charl> java is a cool language though, but i'm thinking more openjdk+apache
<charl> lol Kilos 
<charl> that will keep happening to me
<charl> i'm actually sitting on the train right now and the train wifi is complete crap
<charl> --- charl.eu ping statistics ---
<charl> 1147 packets transmitted, 1078 received, 6% packet loss, time 1162125ms
<charl> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 106.012/1218.449/9677.005/1566.918 ms, pipe 10
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Trixar_za> Ok, now that's just a bug in HexChat
<Trixar_za> I click close for the user and it closes the last channel I have
<Kilos> lol
<charl> bah that's irritating
<charl> you're using arch right ?
<Kilos> slitaz?
<Kilos> Trixar_za, ?
<Trixar_za> This is HexChat on Windows at the moment
<Kilos> storming here again
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> sympathies
<charl> Trixar_za: hold on, you're on linode?
<charl> how are you using hexchat then
<charl> especially on windows
<Trixar_za> No, I'm using a ZNC bouncer on Linode and connecting to it with HeXChat
<charl> oh i see
<charl> i irc from a server sometimes but it's irssi inside screen
<magespawn> good evening all
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn and Eames 
<charl> how's work
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hey all random dissconnect
<Kilos> neelsie naand
<magespawn> good thangs charl
<nlsthzn> alo all
<magespawn> a/thangs/thanks
<magespawn> s/a/s
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> magespawn,  when the gonna put your adsl line in at home
<magespawn> it is not going in at home, i am moving it to another business
<magespawn> will do a wireless link form there to my house
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> hey magespawn, how is the job going?
<magespawn> nice, stressful in certain ways, got some new toys to play with today
<charl> tell us more :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. gotta crash now
<magespawn> some EnGenius outdoor wireless equipment
<magespawn> the network currently has ubiqiuti? equipment only for the wireless, i am going to be adding to it, to extend the wifi network range 
<charl> sounds like some cool stuff
<magespawn> i got two high power indoor wireless ap, it is going to interesting to see how far they go
<charl> nice
<charl> i used to work with some cool wireless gear but i can't remember what it was called
<magespawn> well the nanobridge m5 goes out to about 25 km but that is directional
<magespawn> heh just caught a  egg-eater/night adder out side the back door
<charl> took some nice pictures in utrecht today http://i.imgur.com/hkfLjnY.jpg
<magespawn> i'll check it in the morning when i am back on a decent connection
<charl> uploading the full set now
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<charl> Maaz: tell magespawn http://imgur.com/a/Y6npr
<Maaz> charl: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-27
<Kilos> morning all
<tehblazemobile> Hi kilos
<Kilos> haha you made a typo on the mobile tehblazemobile 
<Kilos> hows exams going?
<tehblazemobile> Nah its on purpose
<tehblazemobile> Fixed name is registered on nickserv
<tehblazemobile> Didnt want to identify
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<tehblazen> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy, tehblazen, Kilos
<tehblazen> Morning superfly
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> what do you guys use to paste screenshots for quick sharing?
<inetpro> ala pastebin style
<ThatGraemeGuy> i take screenshots with shutter and it has an "export to imgur" plugin
<superfly> imgur, imagebin, there are a few others
<ThatGraemeGuy> here's an example... time me :-P
<tehblazen> I use the imgur screenshot addon for gnome shell
<Kilos> hiya superfly inetpro ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/UM9JuYz.png
<Kilos> imageshack
<inetpro> interesting, thanks guys
<Kilos> find the quickest easiest one and tell me too inetpro 
<inetpro> I like the idea of ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> I like shutter because it has some basic editing stuff as well if you want to highlight specific areas, etc.
<inetpro> KSnapshot also has a direct function to export images directly to external services
<inetpro> press PrintScreen and Export to...
<Kilos> ah shutter is in the repos
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<Kilos> you see i was chastised on the list
<inetpro> unfortunately shutter is a gnome thing
<Kilos> aw
<ThatGraemeGuy> I use shutter under KDE, what's the issue?
<Kilos> lol he dont like to put gnome stuff in his kde
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: nice if it works, just thought it would be nice to have something native
<Kilos> it installs lotsa stuff even in unity
<Kilos> perl stuff too
<ThatGraemeGuy> i see no value in limiting myself to DE-specific apps
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<ThatGraemeGuy> but that's just me
<Kilos> mine kde and unity are both mixes of both, like k3b is the best writer app methinks
<Vince-0> Surp! Oh gosh its only Wednesday
<superfly> inetpro: install the kipi plulings
<superfly> *plugins
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: do you need to register for imgur?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, it uploads anonymously
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can configure your imgur account if you have one, but its not a requirement
<inetpro> superfly: I had kipi plugins installed already, just don't have imgur or imageschack on the list
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: so after installing shutter what do you do next?
<ThatGraemeGuy> um.... run it? :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> or map it to prtsrn if you want
<inetpro> ahh... so you don't use PrintScreen at all
<ThatGraemeGuy> I could, I've just never bothered :-)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> it doesn't like selecting my quassel window
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can select a specific window from the drop-down next to "Window" on the toolbar
<inetpro> tried that even
<inetpro> still auto selects my konsole screen when I choose the Quassel window
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's odd, not sure why that would be
<ThatGraemeGuy> never had anything like that, and i've been using it for years
<ThatGraemeGuy> must be a P.I.C.N.I.C. error :-p
<inetpro> anyway... I'll play around, not important right now
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> im working hard trying to find stuff to built a wifi yagi
<Kilos> http://www.ab9il.net/wlan-projects/wifi6.html
<Kilos> wanna see if it can reach a telkom hotspot 7 ks away
<nlsthzn> I am fine thanks... starting work again this coming Saturday, but before then going to take the wife for some alone time to the big city as it is our wedding anniversary...
<Kilos> congrats
<nlsthzn> thanks...
<nlsthzn> no big milestone yet but we are working on it :p
<Kilos> every year is a milestone
<Kilos> only them things cost more
<Kilos> paper aniversary is good
<Kilos> gold and diamond not so good
<ThatGraemeGuy> 6th anniversary is sugar/iron apparently
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll get my wife a bag of fizzers and a new pan
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> get here a tool that you can borrow
<Kilos> pliers or something
<ThatGraemeGuy> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> we're actually doing a weekend away, free of kids
<Kilos> nice
<nlsthzn> we are on wood currently :p
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> so I got her some fossilized wood pendant and chain from a native American reservation...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> better woulda been a wooden spoon to make pap with
<nlsthzn> wood and/or electrical appliances 
<nlsthzn> more like a wooden spoon to moer me with
<nlsthzn> pardon the fench
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> morning all or should I say good day since morning is almost over ;) hehe
<Kilos> ohi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos, hows it going?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Private_User> all good :)
<Private_User> can I ask a question that is not related to ubuntu?
<somefire> Private_User go ahead
<somefire> Also, hi
<Kilos> ask on my channel first
<Private_User> hi somefire 
<Kilos> hi somefire 
<Private_User> ok Kilos 
<Kilos> if its for windows help ask there
<Kilos> somefire, join ##kilos
<somefire>  Kilos will do
<Kilos> his question is ok here methinks
<Kilos> somefire, welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> or you just using another nick on the droid device
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<somefire> Kilos im theblazehen :p just on mobile
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Morning everyone
<somefire> Morning mazal
<mazal> Nee oom ek het niks gebreek nie
<mazal> Nie wat ek van weet nue anyway :P
<Kilos> Private_User, ask it here lets see whos brain is wide awake
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> What is the missing number in the sequence shown?
<Private_User> 1 - 8 - 27 - ? - 125 - 216
<somefire> 64
<mazal> No idea
<Private_User> how did you get 64?
<somefire> 4^3
<Kilos> sis says 46
<somefire> 1^3, 2^3, 3^3, 4^3, etc
<Private_User> imppresive
<Private_User> excellent somefire 
<Kilos> whats the ^ do
<somefire> Thanks :)
<somefire> To the power of
<mazal> 2^3 = 2x2x2 oom
<Kilos> didnt the to the power of just be a number before
<mazal> The current 13.10 , is it Unity 7 or 8 ?
<somefire> Another puzzle: http://imgur.com/ZYdLkK7
<nlsthzn> unity 7
<Kilos> mazal, you must try kde man
<Kilos> 13.10 kubuntu flies
<mazal> My kop is te seer om weer 'n nuwe ding te leer
<Kilos> mind you i havent tried unity in 13.10
<Kilos> kde has lotsa tools
<mazal> I know Unity well now and don't want to change. KDE is like having to learn a whole new OS again
<Kilos> if i could learn it, you wont battle
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi mazal
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<mazal> And I'm worried about major apps that won't work , like DVDstyler for example. Didn't even work in the new Unity , so might not even work on KDE also
<Kilos> is that an outside app mazal ?
<Kilos> or in repos
<mazal> Repos
<Kilos> guys like inetpro superfly ThatGraemeGuy all use kde
<mazal> That's one of the things that forced me to go back to 12.04
<mazal> Didn't even work on 13.04
<Kilos> i think the kubuntu guys do a bit more polishing
<somefire> Kilos: i used to use kde
<mazal> And there was a 2nd app as well that I can't remember now
<Kilos> 13.10 installs in 12 mins here
<Kilos> they have really work on the speed
<Kilos> maybe you must stay 12.04 till 14.04 is stable
<Kilos> or cut gf time down
<mazal> No way , gf way more fun than a pc
<mazal> If my life weren't so full I would really have liked to play with and learn Kubuntu. But I just don't have the time for that.
<psyatw> I even have 10.04 on my desktop back in the Netherlands
<Kilos> its actuall very easy once you know the basics and thats 10 mins
<psyatw> just because of some applications that stopped working on newer releases
<Kilos> you must also look at kde psyatw 
<psyatw> but these days I use kubuntu
<Kilos> aha
<psyatw> Kilos, I use it
<Kilos> convince mazal its easy
<psyatw> I just stopped using it during the early kde 4 days because it was so buggy
<psyatw> well, for me only kubuntu is usable
<Kilos> 13.10 is really good
<psyatw> I am on 13.04 and it´s working fine for me, so I don´t really see a reason to upgrade
<Kilos> just speed they worked on i think
<Kilos> kde was a bit heavy on old pcs
<psyatw> especially because I´m running it off an external usb hard drive, so I don´t want to mess with fixing the bootloader again
<psyatw> oh, I know
<psyatw> kde 3 was fine, but kde 4 far too heavy
<Kilos> isnt the new one 4?
<psyatw> during the early radeonhd days when acceleration didn´t really work, kde 4 was excruciatingly slow
<psyatw> yes, it is
<psyatw> but I´ve been using linux at home since 2000
<Kilos> its faster here than 3 then
<Kilos> kde 3 install takes 25 mins and 4 takes 12
<psyatw> hmm
<psyatw> how do you even install kde 3 these days?
<psyatw> or some old distribution, you mean?
<Kilos> ya i have the isos burned to dvd
<Kilos> 12.04 in unity kde the x thing
<psyatw> oh, I see
<mazal> psyatw, does that Kubuntu you run of an external work on different pc's ?
<psyatw> mazal, yes, it does
<psyatw> I am not sure if it´s completely stable, though
<mazal> That's how work as well , take my OS with me to work and to home and work on both
<psyatw> and if that has to do with the fact that it´s running off usb
<psyatw> yes
<mazal> Mine is fine of USB , starts off slow but once everything is cached I hardly notice that I work on usb
<Kilos> only prob with 13.10 is the short support
<Kilos> so we wait for 14.04 lts
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<nuvolari> o/ hello
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<somefire> Hi nuvolari
<mazal> Kilos, I still say Ubuntu must change to releasing one a year only and make every release a great one with 3 years support
<mazal> *once
<Kilos> ya that would be lekker mazal 
<mazal> I will also be of the opinion that too short release cycles causes less development , less testing and more bugs
<Kilos> i dont know enough to voice an opinion
<somefire> Hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<inetpro> mazal: a 2 year LTS cycle is just perfect for me, others prefer rolling releases, which is even worse than twice a year
<charl> hi Kilos 
<somefire> inetpro i prefer rolling release :D
<charl> hi somefire 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> I think the six month cycle has worked quite well so far
<mazal> This 6 month cycle with short support and is like Ubuntu is using it's user base as beta testers for the next LTS
<Kilos> and dont forget some of the dev guys are like you with the gf prob
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Even more reason to make release cycles longer Kilos 
<charl> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hi charl 
<charl> when it comes to release cycles i think you'll never get everyone to see eye-to-eye
<charl> i have moved back to debian now for my office pc but out of necessity more than choice
<mazal> Yeah , I think a lot depends on what the user uses his pc also that affect his/her opinion
<charl> personally, in a VM, i'm more than happy to have the latest and the greatest
<nuvolari> hello superfly, mazal, inetpro, somefire 
<charl> but as my host OS i need something that is stable and won't break vmware with a kernel upgrade
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<charl> hi fierychicken 
<fierychicken> Hi charl. Btw im also somefire and theblazehen
<charl> how the heck are we supposed to keep track of you with your multiple personality disorder :)
<fierychicken> Lol nah, got a bad mobile connection :p
<fierychicken> Dont want to wait for the ping timeouts always
<fierychicken> And theblazehen is logged in on my pc
<fierychicken> Stuck at school till 5pm
<fierychicken> Nothing else to do but irc
<charl> what about studying? :)
<fierychicken> Wrote last exam today
<fierychicken> No more studying!
<charl> awesome !
<charl> how did it go?
<fierychicken> Well i think :) get report on wednesday
<Kilos> haha is that you blaze
<charl> fierychicken: holding thumbs !
<fierychicken> Kilos yep :p || charl thanks :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sounds like you just ate some zinger wings or whatever they call them
<fierychicken> Lol yeah :p
<inetpro> mazal: the 6 month releases are pretty stable 
<inetpro> please don't underestimate the time and energy that goes into the whole development process
<mazal> Not for me inetpro , both 12.10 and 13.04 had major issues with some off the apps I use
<inetpro> did you log a bug?
<mazal> Is 3rd party apps
<mazal> Not ubuntu apps
<inetpro> then don't blame Ubuntu/Canonical
<mazal> The biggest problem though is the time it takes
<mazal> A basic user that does bare minimals that comes already loaded is fine to re-install every 6 months. But for me it takes 2 days to add and configure everything that is needed
<mazal> That's just too much for every 6 months
<charl> mazal: you *could* simply attempt an upgrade instead of a reinstall
<charl> these days upgrades generally work pretty well
<mazal> Yeah I want to try that one day , but since I decided to stick with LTS that is not really an option for me personally
<charl> might as well... stability ftw
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy the evening
<Trixar_za> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/git_commit.png <--- well that's pretty accurate
<nuvolari> +1
<nuvolari> driving me nuts
<nuvolari> but what can you do sometimes? :P
<Trixar_za> It's just annoying making commit comments if you do a LOT of bug fixing
<Trixar_za> And you can't really type "Fixed the screw up I made three commits ago..."
<nuvolari> that's why git should be used properly with feature branches and stuff
<nuvolari> wish we could adapt git. It's painful struggling with svn each day
<Kilos> wbb
<nuvolari> home time \o/
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<Kilos> oh and tinuva too
<tal0n> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i need some info from a ham methinks
<Kilos> maybe with antenna building knowledge
<Kilos> what is a pigtail on a yagi? the connector?
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> o/ oom Kilos, tal0n 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> i see stuff about black friday. is that a certain friday or every friday?
<nuvolari> Kilos: eh?
<nuvolari> I'm not sure, I think it's the friday before or after thanksgiving
<nuvolari> Black Friday is the Friday following Thanksgiving Day in the United States, often regarded as the beginning of the Christmas shopping season.
<Kilos> aha ty
<inetpro> what number starts with 061, is that local?
 * inetpro 's mother in law got a call from 0614955974 today trying to defraud her
<inetpro> tried convincing her that there was money paid into her account incorrectly
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> luckily she didn't fall for it
<charl> terrible
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> somewhere in the cape methinks inetpro 
<tumbleweed> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_South_Africa
<tumbleweed> cellular, apparently
<Kilos> tell her to call her provider and have them blacklisted
<Kilos> 01 is tvl 03 is natal
<tumbleweed> kilos showing his age :)
<Kilos> oh my has it changed
<Kilos> sorry
<tumbleweed> I suppose transvaal is the best way to describe 01
<tumbleweed> never mind
<Kilos> oh you mean the gauteng thing
<tumbleweed> yeah :P
<tumbleweed> but it's more than just that
<Kilos> lol my head cant add that all as well
<Kilos> you home tumbleweed ?
<tumbleweed> no, still in San Francisco
<tumbleweed> just having a late breakfast
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> inetpro, storm coming
<inetpro> Kilos: how long do I have?
<Kilos> you are at home
<Kilos> still storming to the south of us now
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks for the link
<inetpro> so that looks like CellC to me
<tumbleweed> inetpro: of course, it's also possible for cellphone numbers to be ported, so one never knows for sure, wihout checking the porting database
<inetpro> oops, 8ta
<inetpro> tumbleweed: eish! True
<inetpro> so is the porting db accessible?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: https://www.porting.co.za/PublicWebsite/
<inetpro> great! thanks tumbleweed
<inetpro>  The number 0614955974 has not been ported and is still serviced by TELKMOBL. 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> tumbleweed, do you keep all this info in your head or you a google expert
<inetpro> so where does one report something like this?
<Kilos> with you provider
<Kilos> from the fone that was used
<Kilos> i dont think that peter guy does it as well
<inetpro> Kilos: you think, or you don't think? 
<Kilos> dont
<inetpro> :)
<Kilos> peter does it when you got probs with your provider i think
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> jy tender vir n houd overal
<Kilos> hout
<inetpro> ai!
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I remember that things exist, and then hit google
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> storm coming close now inetpro 
<Kilos> power can go anytime
<Kilos> wbb after storm maybe. be good
<inetpro> hmm... rolling thunder and lightning 
<Kilos> just came to say night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> storm gone past now
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-28
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<SilverCode> anyone here work at, or know someone who works at Obsidian Systems and knows what is up with their jabber server?
<Kilos> morning superfly mazal psychicist and lurkers
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<superfly> morning nuvolari and SilverCode 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<superfly> SilverCode: not a clue. i stopped using it a while ago because my only contact was my wife
<Kilos> what did i miss
<superfly> and we moved to Google talk when we got android phones
<superfly> mazal: Ohi
<SilverCode> superfly: sadly I have quite a few work contacts on jabber.co.za still, but would love to move away from it. Seems the server dies every 2nd day now
<superfly> it's never been reliable
<superfly> don't they have contact details on the site?
<SilverCode> which doesn't give me much confidence in their hosting abilities :)
<SilverCode> heh, the first thing on their site says "Reliable System Monitoring"
<SilverCode> clearly not
<SilverCode> on email address listed on their site, only phone numbers and a silly contact form
<SilverCode> *on = no
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> just popping in to say hello :]
<Kilos> hello young man
<kbmonkey> not that young anymore!
<Kilos> when you over 50 you not that young
<kbmonkey> well I am over halfway there!
<SilverCode> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you struggling with jabber SilverCode ?
<Kilos> tell me when you fix it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you well kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos and you?
<Kilos> ohi not_found lost again i see
 * Kilos good today ty
<Kilos> we had 4mm rain last night and massive storm
<Kilos> hard living in semi arid country
<Kilos> yo bduk 
<kbmonkey> is 4mm measured over 1 sqr meter Kilos ?
<Kilos> in a rain gauge
<Kilos> so i gues thats 4mm over the whole area
<kbmonkey> okay, I will google to find out :)
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, kbmonkey, SilverCode 
 * nuvolari tips hat
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo bduk 
<kbmonkey> ya, I just wonder how large that area is 
<nuvolari> and superfly 
<kbmonkey> cos 4mm at any given point is a lot! lol
<Kilos> lol i have no idea how they work it out
<Kilos> no man it just sokes in here
<Kilos> soaks
<Kilos> very dry here even weeds are struggling
<kbmonkey> eish,, mutt is failing today. need another mail client :(
<Kilos> have you tried sylpheed
<Kilos> it worked ok here but i couldnt use my evo backup to save all addresses
<bduk> Morning everyone
<kbmonkey> hello bduk 
<kbmonkey> no Kilos don't know sylpheed i will look it up
<Kilos> in our repos
<Kilos> someone else here also uses it
<kbmonkey> I see it in the debian repos. GTK.
<kbmonkey> cool
<kbmonkey> another one I tried was cone
<Kilos> i think Squirm uses another one too
<Kilos> but none give the backup option like evolution
<Kilos> so i live with the heavy thing
<kbmonkey> I have backups full system 
<Kilos> yeah but do your email addies work if you change mail client
<Kilos> when i change i gotta do it manually from scratch
<kbmonkey> what do you mean? 
<kbmonkey> do the configuration again?
<Kilos> like if i use sylpheed it dont see all my mail addies from evolution
<Kilos> and major work to write all down and add to contacts
<kbmonkey> oh contacts, lol
<Kilos> ya them
<kbmonkey> mmm, dunno I only email a few anyway
<kbmonkey> you must know hundreds of people then Kilos ;)\
<Kilos> spanne contacts
<Kilos> you gotta cut you finger nails
<kbmonkey> I gotta have more coffee
<kbmonkey> I am off now - work :[
<Kilos> that \ after enter is my reminder to cut finger nails
<Kilos> go well and havva good day
<kbmonkey> my nails are short I cut them last night!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> Its these keyboards with small enter keys - used to the old keyboards with large buttons ;)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> good morning inetpro 
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong, the fox dont open the applet thing when i click the button
<Kilos> http://fermi.la.asu.edu/ccli/applets/yagi/yagi.html
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm tell me what im doing wrong please
<Squirm> with what?
<Kilos> http://fermi.la.asu.edu/ccli/applets/yagi/yagi.html
<Kilos> i click on the button but nothing happens
<Kilos> even double clicked
<Squirm> I use chrome
<Squirm> it popped up asking if I want to run this application with java
<Squirm> so I clicked yes
<Squirm> and it seems to work
<Kilos> ok lemme install chrome
<Kilos> is chromium good?
<Kilos> i dont see chrome in repos
<Squirm> chromium
<Squirm> I think you'll need to go to the website
<Squirm> I enjoy it
<Squirm> syncs all my bookmarks between my 3 pcs and my cellphone
<Squirm> and history
<Squirm> open tabs
<Squirm> etc
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> chrome is made from chromium
<Kilos> so maybe chromium will work
<Squirm> can be a little power hungry at times though
<Squirm> chromium is chrome
<Kilos> its just for that one page
<Squirm> otherwise, just make sure java is installed correctly
<Kilos> maybe thats where the prob is
<Kilos> ah chromium tells me java(TM) is required
<ThatGraemeGuy> sadly. java is the only reason i still need to keep a windows vm. I don't have the time to wrestle with it when it breaks every 5 days. :-(
<Kilos> eish 133m download
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> java(TM) needs your permission to run
<Kilos> yay now chromium needs permissions for the java thing but the fox works
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> opera also works with java installed
<charl> good morning !
<charl> hi Kilos, psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> goedemorgen!
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> hi charl
 * Kilos found wonderful antenna design tool
<charl> goedemorgen psyatw, hoe gaat het in polen?
<psyatw> het gaat wel aardig hier, charl
<psyatw> maar of ik hier echt een toekomst heb, weet ik niet
<psyatw> inkomens zijn relatief laag en dat kun je je maar voor een bepaalde tijd veroorloven
<charl> ja dat is helaas wel een probleem met de "armer" landen zeg maar... zijn er wel veel werkmogelijkheden?
<psyatw> vooral omdat ik mijn studie bij de open universiteit wil vervolgen (ik was delftenaar) en dat kost geld, wat ik hier niet verdien
<charl> bah dat zuigt
<psyatw> ja inderdaad
<charl> ik wou je nog eens een keer vragen... hoe zit het in polen qua uitrol van glasvezel?
<charl> ftth namelijk
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_h 
<SmilyBorg_h> Hey there Kilos
<SmilyBorg_h> how are you doing today?
<Kilos> im well and excited ty and you?
<charl> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hi charl
<SmilyBorg> I'm doing ok. bit chilly in Durban today
<charl> durban? it ever gets cold in durban? :)
<SmilyBorg> just spent the lasft few hours at The Factory Cafe drinking good coffee :-)
<Kilos> hmm... must be rain coming or been raining and wind chill factor helping
<charl> it's 8 degrees over here right now btw, warm compared to yesterday
<SmilyBorg> my body treats anything below 23C as cold
<Kilos> hahaha same as me
<SmilyBorg> eish
<SmilyBorg> weather SA says it's 19 in durban today
<SmilyBorg> but my feet are blocks of ice
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast durban
<Maaz> Kilos: Wednesday: Overcast. High: 23° C., Wednesday Night: Overcast. Low: 16° C., Thursday: Rain. High: 21° C., Thursday Night: Rain. Low: 15° C., Friday: Clear. High: 23° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 18° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 28° C., Saturday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Sunday: Chance of Rain. High: 23° C., Sunday Night:
<Maaz> Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Monday: Chance of Rain. High: 21° C., Monday Night: Mostly Clo…
<Kilos> hang on till saterday then youl be good again
<SmilyBorg> yay :-)
<Kilos> you'll
<SmilyBorg> supposed to be going to a Hawaiian Luau themed party on Saturday so warm will be good
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz, forecast velddrif
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: City not found
<ThatGraemeGuy> booooooooo!
<Kilos> where is that ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Kilos> whats the closest recognised city
<ThatGraemeGuy> recognised by who? anyone in cape town knows where it is already :-p
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> its on the west coast, about 150km from cape town i think
<Kilos> is a suburb of capetown
<Kilos> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> dis sommer 'n klein vissermans dorpie
<charl> 150km is far
<inetpro> Velddrif or Velddrift (population 7800 in 2007[2]) is a coastal fishing town in the Bergrivier Local Municipality, Western Cape, South Africa. It is located on the estuary where the Berg River flows into St. Helena Bay.
<inetpro> it's even on Wikipedia
<Kilos> not often dorpies are included in reconised by maaz
<charl> i was about to say, inetpro turned into our new wikipedia :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> it should use a better source then :P
<Kilos> oh my hi inetpro thuinder coming hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://yr.no/ is my favourite
<charl> a norwegian weather service?!
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! Can you tell me boss
<charl> whow it is super fast
<Kilos> yip ill keep an eye on it
<Kilos> does http://yr.no/ give the weather in veldtdrift
<ThatGraemeGuy> no man, stop being so lazy!
<Kilos> i go cast a weather eye out
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> it will take you 5 seconds to find the answer to your question
<Kilos> im tired man
<Kilos> oh i looked there but didnt investigate further
<ThatGraemeGuy> dan moet oom dalk 'n lekker middagslapie vang ;)
<Kilos> i gotta go check weather and look for square dowel
<Kilos> coming from the north west inetpro but very widespread already. broken every now and again
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> dankie oom
<Kilos> The search for Veldtdrift south africa returned 0 results
<Kilos> We did not find any forecasts for places called Veldtdrift south africa on yr.no.
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> will need to watch this one inetpro , might be better to carry on and travel after storm
<Kilos> kalefong getting it now
<Kilos> unless you go now quick
<Kilos> looks like its in town already
<SilverCode> *sigh* jabber.co.za down again :(
<Kilos> mine is still up SilverCode 
<SilverCode> I can only imagine they are runnign the server off a raspberry pi that is powered off a cheap usb hub
<SilverCode> Kilos: really?
<Kilos> oh i use jabber.org
<SilverCode> ah, that would be why then
<SilverCode> jabber.co.za is going down on a daily basis
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i dont use many .co.za
<SilverCode> I actually tried to register an account on jabber.org this morning in hopes of moving away from .co.za, but it looks like .org have stopped registrations
<Kilos> even google
<Kilos> then just use a gmail account
<SilverCode> the thing I don't like about using GTalk/hangouts, is I can happily have a converstaion through pidgin, and then as soon as I leave the office and my phone goes onto 3G, I get a the entire converstaion flooding my phone
<Kilos> June 25, 2013: We have temporarily disabled account registration at the jabber.org IM service while we migrate the account database to a new machine. 
<Kilos> they will be open again
<SilverCode> when though ... 25th June was quite a while ago
<Kilos> you can create an account here in the meantime they say
<Kilos> http://xmpp.net/
<charl> very interesting Kilos 
<Kilos> what?
<charl> xmpp.net
<charl> IM Observatory
<charl> Testing the security of the Jabber/XMPP network.
<Kilos> oh ya
<charl> i run my own server using prosody
<charl> i used to use swissjabber.ch
<Kilos> ill get to running my own server again one day
<charl> it doesn't *always* work but generally i found it to be very stable
<charl> and besides, it is being run in switzerland, and switzerland has rigurous privacy laws
<Kilos> jabber.org hasnt crashed with me yet
<charl> also accessible via ipv6
<Kilos> lots of the .co.za stuff aint good
<Kilos> ipv6 would kill my pc
<charl> maybe they are doing a half-effort of running it, not really a priority
<charl> why would it kill your pc?
<Kilos> nad psu"s are expensive
<Kilos> cant do ipv6
<Kilos> s/nad/and
<charl> psu? power supply unit?
<Kilos> ya
<charl> what does power supply have to do with ipv6?
<Kilos> already usint 2 to run 3 drives
<Kilos> strain
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> ipv6 is networking, has absolutely nothing to do with power use
<Kilos> like putting a ferrari engine in a uno
<Kilos> whells cant keep up
<Kilos> wheels
<charl> neh ipv6 is not really less or more efficient than ipv4 afaik
<Kilos> well lemme see
<charl> on the one side, the address length is longer, but in many ways it is more efficient
<Kilos> isnt a faster net mean the pc must work faster to keep up?
<charl> i don't think that would have anything to do with it, i think the biggest bottleneck is still your connection to the isp
<Kilos> i already have youtube buffering
<charl> it does have implications for the isp though, for example ipv6 multicasting
<charl> that is a HUGE advantage for life broadcasts
<charl> *live
<charl> fully replace the existing cable/over the air/satellite broadcast infrastructure with ip-based broadcast infrastructure
<charl> i already watch all my tv through the internet, i don't even have a regular tv, only a 27 inch edge-lit led screen i attach to my laptop
<charl> but that's in low quality though, not nearly 1080p hd
<Kilos> maybe better for me with slow net. fast net means fast data usage
<charl> i don't think ipv6 would radically impact your data use
<charl> the question is when isps will start rolling it out
<charl> at work we have had native ipv6 for ages but my cable provider at home is lagging behind
<Kilos> they all trying to out do each other at the moment here
<charl> comcast in the usa has actually been one of the front runners
<charl> my biggest problem is i only have the option of one cable provider, called ziggo, with the only alternative being tele2 which completely sucks
<charl> so i have to stick to ziggo regardless of what
<charl> the only alternative is dsl and that is uber-slow, about 30mbps or something
<Kilos> and mobile expensive?
<Kilos> wow that is slow
<Kilos> like edge 
<Kilos> how do you watch tv at that speed
<charl> youphone.nl is fairly cheap, but it's 3g/4g, which is also comparatively slow and they have a "fair use" policy on their unlimited data offering
<Kilos> i get 3g up to 500mB/s when downloading
<charl> what? how the heck do you manage that
<Kilos> i dunno
<charl> my ziggo cable connection (eurodocsis) is 150mbps
<Kilos> told you okes other day got 63m in 2 mins
<charl> are you sure you don't have mbps and kbps confused?
<Kilos> nope the pro also checked
<Kilos> i posted what aptitude told me
<charl> sorry meeting bbl
<Kilos> fetched so much in so long
<Kilos> ai! 500kB/s
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe lyk dinge nou daar? 
<Kilos> storm dit nie in die dorp nie
<Kilos> na jou huis is dinner wolke as in die dorp
<inetpro> Kan nie sien in die kantoor nie
<inetpro> kantoor kyk na binne 
<Kilos> skoner na jou huis maar van hier lyk dit donker in die dorp
<inetpro> ty
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos am slightly wet but at home 
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<charl> ok back
<nuvolari> o/ yellaw
<nuvolari> *yellow
<Trixar_za> greenings
<nuvolari> oh hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> power just came back and here comes next hail storm
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-29
<kbmonkey> morning
<nuvolari> o/ aloha kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> aloha nuvolari !
<kbmonkey> you know it is one of those days, when you wake up 2 hours before your alarm - you wake it up for a change! haha
<kbmonkey> is it Thursday today?
<kbmonkey> noes, it is Firday!
<Kilos> good morning all. from a nice wet pretoria
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> massive hail storm broke 1 windows and the rain gauge at 60mm so couldnt see how much fell
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, I just realised my laptop has a windows logo on it's one button! 
<kbmonkey> I need to get it off asap
<Kilos> then i emptied it and a second hail storm and another 8mm rain
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> sjoe Kilos ! I saw your message from last night that the hail was coming
<Kilos> tippex
<kbmonkey> the udometer tops at 60mm and it filled up?!
<Kilos> still patches of hail lying around
<Kilos> its one of those plastic upside down cones
<Kilos> big chip from 60mm to the top broken out
<kbmonkey> sjoe Kilos that is a lot
<Kilos> yeah cloud burst
<kbmonkey> ah okay
<kbmonkey> cars were sheltered okay?
<Kilos> used to show to 200 i think
<Kilos> will try find thew piece today
<Kilos> ya cars sleep under roof
<kbmonkey> thats good
<Kilos> fruit trees stripped of leaves and fruit
<Kilos> but we thankful for the rain
<Kilos> now the weeds will flourish
 * Kilos wonders how things are by inetpro 
<kbmonkey> lo, yeah now the weeds are going to grow *big*
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Kilos, if you cut a plastic bottle in half and put the top half upside-down into the lower half, you can make a new rain guage!
<Kilos> it wont be acurate
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> ill look for the missing piece, could find it in the hail last night, everything was white
<kbmonkey> like the snow
<Kilos> yeah and just as cold
<Kilos> never saw hail like this in durbs
<kbmonkey> ja does not hail here much
<kbmonkey> more in maritzburg and midlands
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you well lad?
<kbmonkey> seen some heavy downfall in howick 
<kbmonkey> and past there, past tweedy, and kloof
<kbmonkey> use to drive there each day
<kbmonkey> on the farm. on bad wet days bakkie got stuck in the mud
<kbmonkey> and get the tractor to come pull us out
<kbmonkey> it was great
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> that guy with jdk probs needs to install from here methinks kbmonkey 
<Kilos> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Kilos> rusty the bear
<Kilos> i think it installs jdk as well
<kbmonkey> no, that does *not* install jdk. that is not even *java*, that is flash. lol
<Kilos> oh is that al
<Kilos> all
<kbmonkey> yup. how did that link come about?
<kbmonkey> I been using m.gmail.com lately
<kbmonkey> mobile mail site. much faster
<Kilos> my browsers wouldnt open stuff till i had installed oracle-java-something
<Kilos> oracle-java7-installer
<Kilos> then even opera worked
<Kilos> http://fermi.la.asu.edu/ccli/applets/yagi/yagi.html button at the beginning wouldnt work till id installed oracle
<kbmonkey> right Ill be back Kilos - work time
<kbmonkey> have a good day friend
<Kilos> you too kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> Morning Kilos and everyone
<Kilos> hi smilyborg mazal 
<Kilos> ohi sakhi 
<mazal> More oom
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: that was two massive storms
<inetpro> lot's of hail in the later storm and power knocked out
<smilyborg> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> yeah inetpro how was the hail by you?
<smilyborg> morning inetpro
<Kilos> our big hail was first storm
<Kilos> at least you got home before the hail. was a bit big for a biker to go through
<inetpro> lot's of small hail in the 2nd storm, the first storm had just a bit of hail by my side
<Kilos> ill post an image
<inetpro> I wish I had a gopro or something like that, that storm looked incredible as it came over the mountain
<inetpro> like one massive wave
<inetpro> didn't want to loose time by stopping to take a photo
<inetpro> but I wish I could have captured it
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img28/5684/frlt.jpg
<Kilos> those bounced off the grass onto front veranda
<Kilos> even broke a large lounge window
<inetpro> Kilos: wow!
<Kilos> aw i forgot to try the shutter thing
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh and broke the rain gauge above 60mm so didnt get an acurate reading
<inetpro> we had 35mm
<Kilos> for once we beat you
<Kilos> we we we
<Kilos> 60+ then 8 with secong hail storm
<Kilos> s/secong/second
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro dit kom weer
<inetpro> Kilos: weer 'n groot storm?
<Kilos> besig om in te kom van die noorde net soos gister
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> eish, this place and its power cuts
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Vince-0> nuvolari, !
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos, nuvolari, Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> how's it going Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> my spped is up to 500kB/s noy mB/s
<Kilos> s/noy/not
<Kilos> mind was stupid yesterday
<Vince-0> what's up? Its Fraaday
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<inetpro> Kilos: you are lucky to have power
<inetpro> been without power at home since last night
<Kilos> wow inetpro still no power?
<Kilos> ours came back at 5am
<inetpro> Kilos: nope, still off
<inetpro> they tell me the Woolmer power station is still down 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> not sure whether we get power from there
<inetpro> previously when that was down ours was up
<Kilos> sjoe, was a serious storm hey
<inetpro> sounds like they are spinning me a story again, though I don't blame them this time, with that storm
<inetpro> was massive
<charl> Kilos: i'm good thanks
<charl> Kilos: 500mbps is about the realistic throughput i have on my desktop at work locally over gigabit ethernet and then through fibreglass upstream
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos-> sigh
<Kilos-> just now my whole system will be an orphan inode
<Kilos-> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos-
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your weekend
<Kilos-> nearly weekend guys, be strong
<inetpro> Kilos-: you have a tail
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos-> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> aw no coffee for me
<Kilos> inetpro, weather cleared lots. will be tonight latish if it comes again
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe lyk dinge daar buite? Ek sien sonskyn hier buite
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> you got power there at home yet?
<inetpro> nope
<Kilos> sjoe you got gas stove and light?
<Kilos> rev them
<Kilos> inetpro, are you classed as tswane?
<Kilos> customercare@tswane.gov.za
<Kilos> 012 358 9999
<Kilos> and check if your neighbour is also powerless
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! That storm caused lots of damage
<Kilos> where else?
<inetpro> some colleagues reporting that they are lucky to be alive
<Kilos> wow what happened
<inetpro> many homes without roofs
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what area
<inetpro> Kilos: what bugs me most is that the Tshwane SMS line is kaputt by the looks of things
<Kilos> fone them
<Kilos> and email
<Kilos> 012 358 9999
<inetpro> I reported at 22:42 last night via SMS
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> got through eventually via phone at 12:45
<inetpro> now my call is in late
<inetpro> according to them
<inetpro> they have a number of backlogs
<inetpro> so next time I know that we can't rely on the SMS line
<inetpro> need a human person to give you a ref number
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> can't believe how we have to struggle like this with such modern technologies
<Kilos> mail their ceo's office
<inetpro> you think it will help?
<Kilos> you good at finding things
<Kilos> yes he revs them from the top
<Kilos> even fone and ask to talk to him
<inetpro> I mailed customer care and don't even get a automated response let alone a human response
<Kilos> ah that sometimes comes hours later
<Kilos> fone him
<Kilos> say no pap tonight
<inetpro> I have work to dammit 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: Apparently many homes in Shoshanguve are without roofs
<inetpro> are badly damaged
<inetpro> s/are/or/
<inetpro> it's that same storm that went over my house
<inetpro> and over yours
<inetpro> all the way from Randburg
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> so we lucky then
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> read https://www.facebook.com/CityOfTshwane
<inetpro> looks like we will have to be very patient
<inetpro> "...It is anticipated that the power will be restored within three days maximum due to the towers having to be reconstructed and power to be restored..."
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> where you see that on the page
<inetpro> that was earlier 
<inetpro> https://www.facebook.com/CityOfTshwane/posts/581984098539350
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> looks like its building from the southwest again
<Kilos> but slowly
<inetpro> perhaps we should come up with a public fault reporting system that can handle the load more properly for them so they can focus on fixing things rather than wasting time on a broken fault reporting system
<Kilos> the fault reporting is done by IT guys
<Kilos> repairs i mean
<inetpro> Kilos: the City of Tshwane call centre seems to me to be very very inefficient 
<inetpro> but maybe it is just my perception
<Kilos> yes so no complaints get past along to the right peeps to fix them
<inetpro> perhaps we just don't grasp the volume that goes through the system
<Kilos> remember i had probs with all the power cuts till i mailed the ceo's office and or got him on twitter
<Kilos> then they even came and cut trees along the line
<Kilos> no its a lackadasical attitude
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz, spell lacksadasical
<Maaz> Kilos: That doesn't seem correct, but I can't find anything to suggest
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> laksadasical
<Kilos> Maaz, spell laksadasical
<Maaz> Kilos: That doesn't seem correct, but I can't find anything to suggest
<Kilos> ai!anyway however its spelled it means slapgat
<inetpro> lackadaisical
<inetpro> feeling or showing a lack of interest or enthusiasm 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> Maaz, spell lackadaisical
<Maaz> Kilos: Looks good to me
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> what ceo did you email?
<Kilos> aw i didnt even do my weekly smileys
<Kilos> city of tswane
<Kilos> i think i got him on twitter too but he didnt answer , the next morning their office mailed me
<inetpro> The City Manager?
<Kilos> it had to be passed from  department to department and i got all the mails
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> whew 2 years back man
<inetpro> Jason Ngobeni?
<Kilos> mail him or tweet him
<inetpro> or the Executive Mayor?
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> i told you back then
<Kilos> the boss
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> it's a mega city man
<Kilos> whats that
<inetpro> there's no ceo like vodacom
<Kilos> well tweet @JasonNgobeni
<Kilos> and look for mail addies maybe here
<Kilos> http://www.tshwane.gov.za/AboutTshwane/CityManagement/OfficeofCityManager/Pages/Key-Staff--Listing.aspx
<Kilos> lemme go boot to maverick. if i have the mail addy it will be there
<Kilos> ai! i deleted all the mails here
<Kilos> will go look at gmail
<Kilos> google sick too 
<Kilos> cant get to google.com
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i go back to unity
<Kilos> hi Private_User Xethron 
<Kilos> inetpro, i only see that same support addy
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<kbmonkey> evening 0/
<Kilos> yo my monkey
<kbmonkey> hello oom!
<kbmonkey> phew that was a long day!
<Kilos> hey
<kbmonkey> even got some gym in
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> yes
<psychicist> evening kbmonkey 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi tinuva 
<psychicist> brb
<kbmonkey> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hi tinuva psychicist 
<Kilos> eish kbmonkey did you see, the pro could be without power for 3 days
<Kilos> thats a major suck methinks
<kbmonkey> eina that is nasty kilos! things in the fridge will have to get eaten!
<Kilos> yeah and freezer stuff will be lost if not moved to another one soon
<Kilos> and cold bath
<Kilos> eeeek
<kbmonkey> why is that happening?
<Kilos> major storms here last night
<Kilos> lotsa damage
<kbmonkey> wow!
<kbmonkey> I did not know the pro was nearby you
<Kilos> about 20 ks i think
<Kilos> maybe less if you a crow
<Kilos> he wont give me his co-ords
<Kilos> scared i nuke him
<kbmonkey> ja you probably can too!
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> or build a super powered radio antenna and fry his brain
<Kilos> no shame he helped me too much
<kbmonkey> ja I know
<Kilos> hi not_found sorry didnt see you sneak in
<inetpro> Yay! 
 * inetpro has the power again
<inetpro> Good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: slaap jy al?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: eh, how goes it?
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro - it goes well man. and there?
<kbmonkey> had a long day, woke up early, worked, went to gym, and now relaxing with a beer. magic times!
<inetpro> nice!
<kbmonkey> ja - trying to build up some weight ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: I sent an email to citymanager@tshwane.gov.za earlier, hoping that he will respond in due time
<Kilos> oyay
<Kilos> lol i wonder if he made them work harder inetpro ?
<Kilos> so no cold bath tonight. i bet the family is happy
<inetpro> of course :-) 
<kbmonkey> oh that is good to hear!
<kbmonkey> you know I really enjoyed our open discussion we had at the meeting
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you want another one like that?
<kbmonkey> we should try get together this monday eve to do the same - unoffical and not recorded by maaz
<inetpro> we can announce them any time
<kbmonkey> maybe for december - see how it goes
<Kilos> hey i wanna rock the boat again
<kbmonkey> yeah, any time actually
<kbmonkey> cos with the normal meetings it seems not enough talking happens
<Kilos> if we move away from mondays maia can join us
<kbmonkey> but when people think its open for discussion, things happen
<kbmonkey> Oh really? that would be nice to have her again
<inetpro> well you can even talk now, though it's always best to have people to listen as well
<Kilos> inetpro, are you listening
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> you didnt shoot me down
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I bought a subscription to the new linux voice magazine!
<inetpro> Kilos: call maia now and tell her to talk to us
<Kilos> how do i call her now?
<inetpro> don't you have super cow powers?
<Kilos> i think she said mondays and thursdays are out for her
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> apt-get moo
<Kilos> first inetpro are you prepared for us to change the day then ill tell maia
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> see
<inetpro> :)
<Kilos> what do you do tuesday nights
<kbmonkey> keep the official meeting unchanged. lets just try have a friendly get together
<inetpro> Kilos: remember superfly said he can't make it on Tuesdays
<Kilos> ok wed
<kbmonkey> ^ good
<inetpro> let's be honest, we can't just change the date and time randomly as we please, not good to do that
<kbmonkey> nope
<Kilos> we ahve so far without any hassles
<inetpro> we need to have predictable long term schedules
<Kilos> yes lets try wednesday at 8.30pm
<Kilos> for a year
<kbmonkey> I'd say cycle it each week - but now that can get confusing!
<kbmonkey> (for the unofficial meets)
<Kilos> the first week was also a prob for someone on monday
<kbmonkey> get a good idea of who is on which days
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, we are still a small group, so impact is not huge, but if we want to grow we need to be predictable
<inetpro> I would say, put it on the Agenda 
<Kilos> then we gotta change before we grow
<Kilos> ya thats a good idea
<kbmonkey> tops
<Kilos> normally the stalwarts are at meets
<inetpro> but at the same time, I say, let's have regular informal open discussions
<Kilos> yes that too
<Kilos> about weather
<kbmonkey> I dare say most people are likely to be avail on sunday evenings
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I doubt
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos you can tell us about the big hail
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i posted a link to the hail here
<Kilos> ask the prob he scrolls back good
<kbmonkey> pictures?
<Kilos> ya one
<kbmonkey> I got a log I can grep
<Kilos> taken here by me with old nokia
<kbmonkey> I will search
<Kilos> its on imageshack
<inetpro> we can even have scheduled discussions inside working hours for those who want them
<kbmonkey> on the shell account :)
<kbmonkey> good idea that
<inetpro> we just can't expect for everyone to be present at all times
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img28/5684/frlt.jpg
<kbmonkey> that is big hail Kilos !
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> kbmonkey: get a topic, we announce it on twitter and G+ and open the floor at specific times
<kbmonkey> just found it in the log
<Kilos> some were bigger
<kbmonkey> sjoe those will knock you sore on the noggin
<Kilos> i just took what bounces from grass to veranda
<inetpro> we have lots of followers on g+ already
<kbmonkey> I dont use g+ anymore - too slow :(
<kbmonkey> their redesign did not help us slow pokes - 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: irc is IMHO still the best platform for group discussions
<kbmonkey> but yes that is a good idea inetpro !
<kbmonkey> as long as there is other people using it I approve!
<kbmonkey> *are
<inetpro> so what do you want to discuss first?
<Kilos> g+ tweetshop and list reaches lotsa peeps
<Kilos> even though some class invites as spam
<kbmonkey> no ideas for topics yet
<kbmonkey> I llike how people bring their own
<kbmonkey> byot
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you mean byod?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: Bring your own device (BYOD)
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<inetpro> Trixar_za: wb
<Trixar_za> Thanks inetpro
<inetpro> oh BYOD also called bring your own technology (BYOT), bring your own phone (BYOP), and bring your own PC (BYOPC)
<kbmonkey> Bring your own topic ;)
 * inetpro didn't even realise that
<kbmonkey> every time on the laptop I start to setup cone mail user agent, but always get so distracted, lol!
<Trixar_za> So I discovered there's a guy near me that calls himself a hacker. Mind you, I've had an arguement, while in my early teens, about history with this guy before who was in his 20s at the time. Turns out he's just a Security Penetration Expert.
<Trixar_za> That's not a hacker. That's more a half-arsed cracker.
<inetpro> kbmonkey: ok, I get you, so we just open the floor entirely?
<Trixar_za> I can already tell that I'm going to argue with him again
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you're welcome to do that at any point
<kbmonkey> I suppose so inetpro - at this time I am empty for topics. plus it kept the talk rolling.
<kbmonkey> like how one brnach is weak, but many branches are stronger
<kbmonkey> hehe yes that sounds about right Trixar_za :P
<kbmonkey> also a hacker follows a methodology to self-learn a system or device, and not go to school to be told these things.
<kbmonkey> its more a philosphy on approach, and not specific knowledge
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see that I answered Mike Green via @ubuntuza ?
<Kilos> nope i havent gone on there
<Kilos> who is he
<Kilos> choqok is on kde and thats got no place here
<inetpro> see https://twitter.com/nitibob/status/406333898965417984
<Trixar_za> I follow Raymond's definition of a hacker. He's not even a hacker's ass - not even a larval stage hacker like most crackers either
<Kilos> whew get him here
<Kilos> we teach him quick
 * inetpro agrees with Trixar_za about esr's definition of a hacker
<Trixar_za> He should call himself a security penetration expert or an security consultant. Not a hacker.
<inetpro> good reading -->> How To Become A Hacker http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<Trixar_za> computer security consultant*
<Trixar_za> to avoid confusion :P
<Trixar_za> Oh a nice word I just discovered for it
<Trixar_za> It's a misname to call what he does hacking
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> inetpro, did he post on ubuntuza
<Kilos> how did you answer him from there
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<Kilos> or is he a follower
<Trixar_za> Generally I feel anything that can be taught and done using some pre-written tool isn't really hard to begin with :/ I prefer something challenging like programming something from scratch or something
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> hi all
<Mezenir> how goes
<Kilos> good ty and you
<kbmonkey> ah thanks for that link inetpro - hey it is updated very recently
<Mezenir> good thanks
<kbmonkey> also a very nice read I go back to is http://www.cryptonomicon.com/beginning.html
<Kilos> inetpro, always remember in its not your own boat you are rocking then rock from the top
<inetpro> Kilos: he got retweeted by JoziLUG who is one of my followers
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> ahahaha
<Kilos> we actually need to do some advertising
<kbmonkey> that logo of the dots in that hacker-howto is a pattern/lifeform from the game of life
<Kilos> learning linux from a working os like ubuntu is in every ones reach i think
<kbmonkey> it is a symbol for geek :]
<kbmonkey> I believe it is called the "glider" lifeform
<kbmonkey> the hacker emblem, yes that's it!
<charl> good evening
<Trixar_za> Yes kbmonkey, it's the glider
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what link you looking at
<Kilos> catb one?
<Trixar_za> Playing with math models is fun. I'm using a midi program that does fractal based music generation too
<kbmonkey> the one the pro gave Kilos 
<Trixar_za> http://www.trixarian.net/music/
<Kilos> whew that a page back already
<Trixar_za> All of them generated in that way
<kbmonkey> oh that is neat Trixar_za !
<kbmonkey> I've been making music in milkytracker - its not generated though, its all sweat work
<Trixar_za> I still want to learn how to use a tracker properly
<Trixar_za> While fractal generation is fun, it does end up repeating itself eventually
<Trixar_za> On the up side, I bet you could use it to generate the initial tones needed for instruments in a tracker
<inetpro> btw, how can I make a podcast like feed from a lot of mp3 audio files in a folder on a web server?
<Trixar_za> podcast feed? I just figured out that browsers like firefox and chrome play ogg files with streaming, so I started to use that format instead of mp3
<charl> inetpro: you *should* be able to generate an rss or atom feed very simply using python and just a directory listing
<inetpro> charl: a few years ago I did a RSS feed script like that with perl
<kbmonkey> a track for a game I am making Trixar_za (15kb) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18686471/mods/kbmonkey-moonbase_attack.xm
<inetpro> ideally it would be nice to give the users a front-end interface where they fill in the details with an upload function
<Trixar_za> I'm actually looking through modarchive.org for a future music I can use with a visual novel
<charl> inetpro: i have been checking this out but i haven't used it yet http://lkiesow.github.io/python-feedgen/
<kbmonkey> Trixar_za, I am always willing to collaborate - as far as my skills can take me of course 
<Trixar_za> kbmonkey: Nice chiptune you got there
<kbmonkey> I can link you a page with more of other styles - that one is very game specifc
<Trixar_za> I've been on somewhat of radix binge myself since I heard yuki satellite @ http://modarchive.org/index.php?request=view_by_moduleid&query=167157
<Trixar_za> Mind you, it's a 15MB xm file
<Trixar_za> Compresses to under 4MB as a mp3
<inetpro> charl: thanks for the link, will check it out 
<charl> np, it looks dead simple
<charl> if you need help, just shout
<inetpro> charl: sure thing, sadly simple might just not be good enough
<kbmonkey> Trixar_za, http://tinyurl.com/kbmonk
<charl> inetpro: i guess the biggest thing is, you want titles for each file, unless you can derive that off the file name
<kbmonkey> Ill take a listen to yuki satellites
<charl> inetpro: considering you already know the url from the file name and the date from the last modified date
<Trixar_za> Btw kbmonkey, any good guides on learning how to use a tracker?
<kbmonkey> that sure is a large file XD
<inetpro> charl: that is the problem here, the information is not in the file
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> crash time
<kbmonkey> I create all samples using the draw tool, so my songs are usually very very tiny
<Kilos> see you tomorrow 
<inetpro> at lest not all of it
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<Trixar_za> kbmonkey: Yeah, I was surprised too. I downloaded most of it before I realized how big it was. The song ended up being worth it
<kbmonkey> Trixar_za, I have not found much of good guides to be honest! most of it is by loading up other peoples mods and looking at how they did things. like reading code I guess.
<kbmonkey> however on youtube is some tutorials by stormblast, those are pretty good to start
<Trixar_za> I figured. Most of the time I'm just using pure ear mixing. There is also a big gap between midi and solmire converted instrumental mixes like the mp3 and ogg files are
<kbmonkey> also, look up anything by strobe - those are visually stunning as the tracks are assembled to give a visual feedback type effect. it is just crazy.
<Trixar_za> kbmonkey: http://modarchive.org/index.php?request=view_profile&query=69549 ?
<kbmonkey> yes, that strobe
<kbmonkey> of course I meant playing in milkytracker so you see the visual effects
<kbmonkey> see tawnythegnome for example
<kbmonkey> 
<kbmonkey> folks the day and gym caught up with me - Im off for soem R&R
<Trixar_za> Night kbmonkey
<Trixar_za> And yeah, I downloaded milkytracker just for strobe's tracks
<Trixar_za> Ok, that was pretty awesome to see
<Trixar_za> Maaz, tell kbmonkey to check out http://trixarian.net/atrk-bu2.zip to my experimentation with auto-trackering
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<Trixar_za> Hmm, that's not my lastest code for it - let's update it
<Trixar_za> :P
<inetpro> kbmonkey: shall I announce an open discussion for Monday evening at 20:30? eg: Join us for an open discussion on Monday evening at 20:30 - 21:30 and feel free to bring your own topic
<inetpro> kbmonkey: are you willing to run the show? I do think it should be somewhat controlled like our meeting the other day
<inetpro> oops, and I didn't even notice that he called it a day... good night kbmonkey
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-30
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> how is it going?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn and by you?
<Kilos> sometime you can tell me about the lekker wifi stuff you playing with
<magespawn> hectic, time is moving too quickly at the moment
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> i can show you the links for most of the hadrware
<Kilos> time and tide wait for no man
<magespawn> hardware too
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> http://www.engeniustech.com/business-networking/outdoor-access-points-client-bridges/16751-ens202ext
<magespawn> this is one of the outdoor wifi points we are going to be putting up next week sometime
<Kilos> does it get wired in or use battery and wireless for everything
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro - yes I can run the show, and yes I would appreciate it if you can make an announce - thank you!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, Trixar_za on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey to check out http://trixarian.net/atrk-bu2.zip to my experimentation with auto-trackering" 10 hours, 33 minutes and 9 seconds ago
<kbmonkey> yes maaz I know thanks ;)
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey 
<Kilos> the pro shopping or something
<Kilos> he gets here late on saterdays
<kbmonkey> ah I need to go shopping too soon
<Kilos> do it
<Kilos> good if everyone shops same time
<Kilos> saves on scroll backs
<kbmonkey> shopping can wait for my coffee :]
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> but soon before it gets too hot
<kbmonkey> cos I walk to the shops
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> run there and walk back
<magespawn> Kilos there is a POE injector and port on the access point
<Kilos> what do you use for the cams all over the park
<magespawn> that is Power Over Ethernet, a system for providing power over network cable
<Kilos> you have them dont you to watch animals etc
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> the only cameras are cctv ones at the moment, in the main areas of the lodge
<magespawn> that is an idea for the future
<magespawn> they only have remote camera traps at the moment that you have to go to get the pictures
<Kilos> l ask ian when he comes online. i think they just installed cams all over some game park
<Kilos> good to see poachers and catch them 
<kbmonkey> Trixar_za, thanks for that music gen script, that is very interesting!
<fahadash> Hi Room
<fahadash> Anybody from South Africa ?
<charl> hi fahadash 
<fahadash> Hi,
<charl> hi kbmonkey, magespawn, Kilos 
<fahadash> I am writing a paper on Speech 2 Text technology. I heard from someone that South African english has weird sounds that are made not through tongue and they are represented using separate characters
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<fahadash> Is that true ?
<charl> fahadash: i grew up in south africa and i have absolutely no idea what you are talking about
<Kilos> hi fahadash 
<charl> fahadash: that does not make it true or untrue though
<Kilos> hi charl 
<fahadash> So there is no clicking sounds made in the South African english ?
<charl> no that sounds like xhosa/zulu or khoi/san languages
<charl> not south african english
<fahadash> I heard some dialects of english up there have adopted those xhosa/zulu stuff
<charl> sotho/tswana/venda do not have those sounds either afaik
<fahadash> Specially names of people have those sounds
<charl> fahadash: languages are commonly mixed in south africa so that sounds correct
<charl> but that hardly qualifies as a dialect
<charl> and when it comes to people's names, well then logically yes
<charl> but to classify that under "south african english" sounds wrong
<fahadash> Ok . Let me ask you this
<charl> it's like if you are a english speaker living in japan, the ability to pronounce japanese names does not create a new dialect
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks !
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hmm...
<fahadash> Say you have a guy named , (iono,) say Dav!id and it is pronounced Dav[click]ed, And you have Dav!id in your iphone's contact list. Now you want to ask siri to call Mr Dav!id, You do that by saying "Call Dav[click]ed", would SIRI understand ?
<charl> i don't use siri so i have no idea how intelligent it is
<charl> that would depend on how it's implemented
<fahadash> Have you ever used or heard of any speech2-text technology being used in your country that involves zulu words/names ?
<charl> in south africa? i don't live there but i have not heard of it
<fahadash> Where do you live? If you dont mind me asking
<charl> the netherlands
<Kilos> xhosa doesnt make an x sound thats kinda like a click sound
<fahadash> You guys play baseball like game of cricket right ?
<Kilos> the x sound is a snap of the tongue off the roof of the mouth
<Kilos> fahadash, where are you?
<fahadash> Kilos, Just curious; how do you yell with that kind of sounds (like click etc)
<charl> whahaha good question
<charl> just make a harder click i guess
<Kilos> lol yeah 
<fahadash> Like if you have to yell at Dav!id, "FFFF- YOU DAAAVVEE[*CLICK*]EEEDD"
<charl> lol ja
<charl> that sounds hilarious
<fahadash> You never heard of somebody yelling and clicking hard ?
<Kilos> you like hold the sound back with your tongue against the roof of your mouthand as it snaps loose the sound must follow the click
<charl> fahadash you are busy with some study of dialects? if i may ask
<charl> oh you're researching speech 2 text right?
<fahadash> Kilos, Historically speaking; People on this network hate people from where I am from; so I try to associate myself to my parent's middle-easter background
<Kilos> i cant think of a click in the middle of david
<charl> yeah that doesn't sound right
<Kilos> normally click is at the strat of a work
<charl> fahadash: we don't hate anyone here based on their country of origin, that would be terrible
<Kilos> start
<fahadash> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Click_consonant
<Kilos> fahadash, try find the click song 
<charl> hacker ethics don't judge people based on their background
<fahadash> I am just writing a paper on Text 2 Speech technology, specifically the international aspect of it
<fahadash> In USA its pretty easily implemented and practical
<charl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mwh9z58iAU
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onBLru8SfOk
<charl> yup that's the better version
<charl> hahahahaha it has been a long time since i heard it
<Kilos> hehe
<fahadash> Hey the word 'Xhosa' starts with a click
<charl> yes
<fahadash> Say if you have to yell somebody saying 'QUIT SPEAKING XHOSA HERE!!! YOU MORON', how would you yell the clicking part ?
<charl> i'm off have a good day all
<fahadash> hahahahahahaha
<fahadash> -click-click-click- in xhosa means Adams Apple
<fahadash> With language like that who needs musical instruments lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> later charl 
<Kilos> rather than try yell , walk up to the person and then do your click bit
<fahadash> Well, sometimes a mother has to yell at child that could involve clicks
<fahadash> "YOU KEEP YOUR HANDS OFF THAT COOKIE JAR, OR I WILL SLAP YOU IN THE ADAMS APPLE"
<fahadash> oh by saying adams apple, I meant click-click-click
<magespawn> i have just asked, apparently native speakers of the language manage to click louder
<Kilos> who did you ask?
<fahadash> by the way, Are there any bad words in xhosa/zulu ?
<Kilos> must be
<fahadash> I mean the bad words with clicks, I wonder if you have to bleep them out for radio/tv transmissions
<magespawn> some of the people i work with, one is xhosa
<fahadash> You probably don't need to bleep them, they already have clicks
<Kilos> there arent clicks in every word
<fahadash> I am saying  *if* there is a bad wordd with a click
<fahadash> Like the F-Word might be click-click
<fahadash> click-click you
<fahadash> I mean not you, sorry
<fahadash> Didn't put that in quotes
<Kilos> np
<fahadash> Ok, can I ask you a question. Since I have watched those two videos that charl shared
<fahadash> If you dont mind me asking this
<Kilos> ask
<fahadash> Is there only black people who speak those languages with clicks and have names with clicks ?
<Kilos> yes
<fahadash> And white people never learn those languages or never learn to pronounce those names properly ?
<Kilos> that wikipedia link gives the few times the click is used in english
<Kilos> whites here learned english and afrikaans at school and some did german as 3rd language
<Kilos> peeps that grew up on farms can speek the black language of the area they are in
<Kilos> but nowadays one can choose what languages to learn at school i think
<magespawn> you can learn any language you like, some are harder and some of it depends on where you live and grow up
<fahadash> How big is that country by the way ? Can you see all of that in one day by driving around ?
<magespawn> no way
<fahadash> I heard its smaller than the size of florida
<Kilos> almost big enough to have 2 time jones
<Kilos> zones
<fahadash> Actually I might be travelling to Johannesburg
<fahadash> Florida has 2 time zones too
<Kilos> http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/Africa/South-Africa-LOCATION-SIZE-AND-EXTENT.html
<fahadash> It sucks, I used to deliver pizza right at the timezone border of florida... I am always late when I didnt think I was
<Kilos> hehe
<fahadash> Well, I check CIA factbook website for country information, its mostly accurate
<fahadash> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/sf.html
<fahadash> The good thing about it is, they have collected *every* possible detail about every country at one place
<fahadash> Ok, I was wrong about the area
<fahadash> on that page it says. "slightly less than twice the size of Texas"
<fahadash> Texas is huge state, so south africa might be big too
<fahadash> Kilos, Is the interstate driving easy up there ?
<Kilos> yeah
<fahadash> Well it was nice chatting with you South African fellow
<Kilos> ok have a good day
<fahadash> Once approved, I might be travelling and walking down the streets asking South Africans to talk to SIRI on my iphone
<fahadash> I will see how it goes
<Kilos> when you need to learn about ubuntu/linux come back
<fahadash> Debian-linux is one of the target platform we are going to be working with. So yeah there's some ubuntu involved I guess
<fahadash> oh by the way, there isn't any chat room where I can meet south africans ?
<Kilos> http://www.chat2me.co.za/coolirc.php
<magespawn> most of the people here are south africans, and resident or expat
<Kilos> i dont do chatrooms but there must be more
<fahadash> magespawn, I know; I would love to talk more about south african culture here... But I am afraid of the topic-police
<fahadash> I would love to stick to the topic strictly, but I am not finding very many places to chat with south africans
<Kilos> Maaz, google south african irc chat rooms
<Maaz> Kilos: "CHAT 27 - Free Chat Rooms South Africa - No Registration Required" http://www.chat27.co.za/ :: "ZAnet" http://www.zanet.org.za/ :: "Cool IRC Chat on Chat2Me - Free Chat Rooms for South Africa" http://www.chat2me.co.za/coolirc.php :: "A Comprehensive List of South African Chat Rooms on IRC and The ..."
<Maaz> http://www.chatmag.com/topics/nations/africa/southafrica.html :: "irc.ac.za - EFnet - The Original IRC Network" http://www.efnet.org/?module=serv…
<fahadash> Maaz ?
<Kilos> a bot
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lost and found are here
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> o/ again in case uncle Kilos missed the first one
<nlsthzn> or is that uncle Kilos- ?
<Kilos-> its me neelsie. just changed sims
<Kilos-> i gotta learn to remember the ghost command
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> well ty nlsthzn and you lad
<Kilos> having a lazy day thinking about building a wifi yagi
<nlsthzn> always good thanks :)
<Kilos> planning rather
<Kilos> gonna use an old tv aerials boom and keys from old keyboard as mounting and insulation blocks
<nlsthzn> sounds interesting
<Kilos> lol will take a pic when finished and if it works over 7 ks
<Kilos> if not then remake from 20 element to 40 element
<Kilos> found wonderful aerial design tool. hams today have it easy
<nlsthzn> take many photo's as the project unfolds to share online eventually
<Kilos> im following http://www.ab9il.net/wlan-projects/wifi6.html
<Kilos> but wood will warp if it gets wet so trying to make a stronger one
<Kilos> not trying doing methinks
<charl> has anyone here have been having problems with your email being flagged as spam by outlook/gmail
<charl> i'm using hetzner germany as my hosting provider, i wonder if it might be related to their ip range
<charl> cause my mail server seems to be configured perfectly
<charl> that's according to mxtoolbox in any case, and i'm not on any spam list either
<Kilos> i had 5 wrongly marked as spam from the dbnlug guys
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> is your email being flagged in other's mailboxes charl ?
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos & charl 0/
<Kilos> ooo other gmail has 55 spams
<charl> kbmonkey: yes
<charl> kbmonkey: when i send mail to somebody on gmail or hotmail
<charl> well it's now called outlook.com
<kbmonkey> ja they just have to add your addresss to their white list
<kbmonkey> normally just by adding you to the address book
<charl> this is in cases where i was simply replying on a mail sent by them in the first place
<charl> or in the gmail case, in the hotmail case i was mailing them and the mail got rejected out right
<charl> i got a bounce message
<charl> which is actually better than getting flagged as spam, because at least then i know
<charl> i don't like these providers... they are acting almost like a mafia now
<charl> if you don't make use of their services like a puppet you are outside the "safe circle" and everything you send either gets bounced or flagged as spam
<kbmonkey> I see you dont have any links or a email sig, ya I see no reason they should reject your emails :/
<charl> yup nothing
<charl> you see what i mean
<charl> something is up with these guys
<kbmonkey> eish. ja just tell your gmail friends to add your address to their address book. that solves gmail. 
<kbmonkey> I cannot say why hotmail behaves like that
<kbmonkey> perhaps someone did some heavy spamming from the same IP range that hetzner germany uses
<kbmonkey> meybe tell hetzner, could be an issue they need to know about
<magespawn> later all home time
<kbmonkey> later!
<charl> yeah that's a good idea to take up contact with them
<Kilos> oooweee http://wifiantenna.wordpress.com/helical-antennas/
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<kbmonkey> pong
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> we were looking for what 061 numbers were, ive just seen my new telkom sim is an 061 number
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> kbmonkey: I'm trying out a vegie potjie
<superfly> kbmonkey: http://instagram.com/p/hWBRO8s_rB/
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: where's the fire?
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> h charl
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 061 is the telkom sims
<Kilos> the new ones anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: but we figured that already
<Kilos> oh good man inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: but in fact some of the 061 numbers are cellc
<Kilos> im just verifying
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> 0614xxx is telkom
<inetpro> if it's not ported
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh ya i see that
<superfly> inetpro: under the pot, it's small
<superfly> doesn't need to be big, just needs to burn for a long time (in other words, I replaced that wood so many times)
<inetpro> superfly: nice job, looks tasty!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: topic potjiekos
<inetpro> oops, he's not a bot?
<charl> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi grant_ 
<grant_> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash hows things by you?
<Kilos> when is our crash kid coming home?
<Kilos> i go crash now night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-01
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<charl> whow slow morning
<charl> hi Kilos, psy
<charl> oh he's not around
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> hi superfly, how did the potjie turn out?
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi charl 
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<superfly> kbmonkey: it was pretty awesome, if I may say so myself
<Kilos> hi charl kbmonkey 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> oh my, we getting min again
<Kilos> Maaz: forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Saturday: Clear. High: 30° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Sunday: Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Sunday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Monday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Monday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Tuesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Tuesday Night: Chance of a
<Maaz> Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 31° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. …
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro ty
<Kilos> just upgraded my kde and installed that oracle java thingie
<Kilos> where is the rain man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what ai!
<inetpro> that java thingy is a waste
<Kilos> i need it to open that antenna design tool
<Kilos> how do you open it
<inetpro> stupid programmers that force you to install that java
<Kilos> inetpro, can you open that button
<Kilos> http://fermi.la.asu.edu/ccli/applets/yagi/yagi.html
<Kilos> near the top on the left
<inetpro> probably not without installing java
<Kilos> oh thats fine then
<inetpro> and the relevant plugin
<Kilos> thought you maybe had a workaround
<Kilos> technology has gone forward in leaps and bounds
<Kilos> designing and building antenna used to be major work now that tool does it for you
<Kilos> not the building part though
<inetpro> Kilos: the way they do it on that website is outdated
<Kilos> wow is there an even better way
<inetpro> java on the browser is full of holes
<Kilos> oh the java
<Kilos> i just want to build a yagi man
<Kilos> serious  design work for a 20 element yagi
<inetpro> that page was last modified on Wed 08 Aug 2007 23:02:55 SAST
<inetpro> not saying it can't work
<inetpro> and at the bottom of the page it even says  July 1, 2000 
<Kilos> normally when things dont get modified or improved then that is a working goodie
<Kilos> just need to get some insulating material to mount all the elements on the aluminium shaft then hopefully i can use some of the 10g wifi data you get with 8ta bundles
<Kilos> all 21 need to be exactly the same size though, thats the difficult part
<inetpro> Kilos: you really want this to catch the free telkom wifi?
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> I don't think you'll even detect that signal
<Kilos> im getting like you
<Kilos> 2+1 isnt enough anymore for 2 months
<inetpro> unless there's a wifi tower very close to your house, but I doubt
<Kilos> i just dunno how far the yagis can see but it boosts signal in and out not like with an amp
<inetpro> 10gb is not even enough for me
<Kilos> there is one between 6 and 7 ks from here
<Kilos> i said im getting
<Kilos> you just ahead
<inetpro> have you tried connecting with your device close to the tower?
<Kilos> i got a wifi adapter card for the pc
<Kilos> so cant go look. need to work from here and maybe use aircrack to find if the yagi will reach'
<inetpro> Kilos: what about that other device of yours?
<Kilos> oh the router?
<inetpro> that motorola or what was that?
<inetpro> tablet
<Kilos> that gives lekker wifi here in the house
<Kilos> oh thats sisters man
<Kilos> i dont like android stuff
<inetpro> yes but you can use it to test man
<Kilos> it can see the next door neighbours wifi
<Kilos> and my pc and router
<inetpro> go to a known Telkom FreeWifi Location and test
<inetpro> then move around and see how far you can receive the signal
<Kilos> no man i cant play with her stuffs. she scared i break it
<inetpro> I bet you it will not be much further than a 100m if that at all
<Kilos> ya thats with the tablet
<Kilos> do you know the power of a yagi
<Kilos> dont you have one for your mobile?
<Kilos> the external antenna
<inetpro> it just improves the existing signal by 10db if you are lucky
<Kilos> 17db
<inetpro> if there is no signal to boost then you are out of luck
<Kilos> 20 element is a major yagi
<inetpro> ja ja
<inetpro> proove it to me first
<Kilos> if i can get line of site ill get the signal im sure
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> can even build a 40 element 
<inetpro> Kilos: we are talking about wifi
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> and I bet you they have not implemented long range wifi
<Kilos> same principle with antenna
<inetpro> wifi goes 20m
<Kilos> even got a design for a helical that can see satelites
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> thats with the built in dipole antenna
<Kilos> antennas are lekker to play with
<Kilos> mobile signal is at 950m or so and wifi at 2.4gig
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-24
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> some of the folks near me are back online
<Squirm> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo Squirm 
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy, Squirm, Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo fly
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<Kilos> morer ook
<Kilos> more
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> alive lad and you?
<bduk> Good Kilos  Just mad busy at work this year must get to an end now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrhrmhrmhmhmrhmrhmhmmmmmm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wbb later, swopping drives
<Kilos> 12.04.5 active now in unity flavour
<Kilos> reboot time
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> EvilDMP, are you winning
<EvilDMP> lo there Kilos - just talking in fact right at this second to a possible UK sponsor/attendee!
<Kilos> cool
 * nlsthzn is at home and contimplating installing ubuntus again >.< help!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ubuntu installs so easy
<Kilos> contemplating
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> looks like big storm coming here
<Kilos> nlsthzn, go kubuntu its less work to configure
<Kilos> or maybe easier not less
<nlsthzn> speeliing do nots count
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<smile> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/scrollkey/ ;) cool stuff
<Kilos> haha i dont use the fox
<smile> Kilos: then go and download the fox :D
<Kilos> i use opera-browser
<smile> alright ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> that's closed source :p
<Kilos> it works here and faster and smaller updates
<Kilos> i just need efficiency not fancy stuff
<smile> Kilos: why don't you use midori then? :p
<Kilos> i have, maybe there was something i prefered in opera
<smile> Midori is not as good as Chrome for page rendering, though they use the same engine :(
<Kilos> i tried epiphany as well but forget what its like
<smile> better ;)
<smile> but not as lightweight, that's why they made a custom version for the RPI :p
<Kilos> hi SilverCodeZA 
<smile> hi SilverCode
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Meeting tomorrow night here @ 20.30
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting tomorrow night here @ 20.30
<Kilos> inetpro, ping man
<Kilos> you on holiday again?
<Lionthinker> Hi, my name is Leon Marincowitz
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> superfly, we need you tomorrow night pretty please
<Kilos> for one hour
<Joe_knock> is tomorrow the meeting?
<Kilos> yes but im battling to find a chair
<Joe_knock> Kilos: You be the chair :)
<Kilos> one is working overtime and another got caught up with life
<Kilos> no man not me
<Kilos> if i do it once ill never escape
<Kilos> and its an important meet
<Kilos> ill mess up
 * Kilos waits for the fly to the rescue
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> rain killing my signal
<Joe_knock> Kilos: moenie bang wees nie :P it doesn't look like the chair position is a major thing 
<Kilos> then you do it
<Kilos> its involved getting things right\
<Kilos> Squirm, ping
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Joe_knock> Kilos: If I knew how, I'd take on the leadership position, but i'm a newb here
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> then just be here on time and keep notes of what commands are used and next time the job is yours
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> aw where did the fly go?
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-25
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you today Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty gremble and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> with luck there will still be a sponsor for the namibia trip
<Kilos> then you can have a break
<Kilos> i wonder if canonical ever sponsors stuff like that
<gremble> Haha I don't take breaks :P This Namibia think has got me thinking two things: I want to get the LUG at UP going again and I want to either write a new language for mathematical computation, or write an environment to leverage python's numpy and scipy packages
<Kilos> ah  thats good you want to code
<gremble> No. I don't want to code. :P
<gremble> Coding creates more problems than it really solves. So I will do this with as little coding as possible.
<Kilos> superfly: inetpro neelsie said he will chair tonight if one of you can give him maaz admin permissions so he can check out stuff to get the commands
<Kilos> does he have to be online?
<inetpro> but has he not done the chairing before?
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> we can help him if he can just get the commands
<Kilos> and please do the g+ thing
<Kilos> ill try do the tweet thing
<inetpro> permissions 
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions 
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: admin and chairmeeting
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions for nlsthzn
<Maaz> inetpro: You're not the boss of me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> That should be meetingchair, otherwise it is a meeting about a chair :P
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> instead of the chairman of the meeting
<Kilos> the bot has his own commands
<inetpro> gremble: rights to chair a meeting
<Kilos> pm him and type in help
<Kilos> inetpro: dont you have to first get him to auth you?
<inetpro> Kilos: done already... don't have permissions to change permissions
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> back to crash kid
<gremble> http://hackertyper.com/ lol
<Squirm> afternoon
<Squirm> superfly: have you had much to do with the WUG?
<superfly> Squirm: no, I don't have the money for the equipment
<Squirm> superfly: I suppose, I guess it's probably around R1k
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi zabear 
<zabear> I might not make it in time for this evenings meeting, so I just wish to log here that I share the re-verification
<zabear> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> well try attend if at all possible
<Kilos> more names logged in to meets also helps
<zabear> will do if I can, but please mention my name then, if it could be done like that
<Kilos> ok ty
<zabear> am going to watch the new space movie and it is 3 hours long :-)
<zabear> so I probably will be late
<Kilos> whew
<zabear> anyway, you keep well - logging off now
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> zabear=piet beukes methinks
<Kilos> yum just nuked an apple for 3 mins and it be very lekker
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz: watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> inetpro: kyk net of choqok van die regte plek getweet het asb. ek sien net sharpeys maar het net ubuntuza ingesit
<Kilos> im too old for this stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: see https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> oh cool ty you did it
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> gonna rain hey?
<Kilos> no?
<Kilos> this browser goes direct to sharpeys i think
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> 403 Forbidden: The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it.
<Kilos> grrrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> aka "The server is being a 5-year-old"
<Kilos> lol i always forget no to make ir rember password
<Kilos> s/ir/it
<Kilos> need to reboot
<Kilos> sjoe had to use epiphany to tweet there and i cant copy paste, so not very informative tweet
<Kilos> sigh and typos
<Kilos> you staying for the meeting gremble ?
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> that frightened him
<Kilos> haha'
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 wb
<Vince-0> Hi kb
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> I mean Kilos
<Vince-0> No tab on this keyboard
<Kilos> sjoe
<Vince-0> Wat we die oom
<Kilos> same old just different day and you?
<Vince-0> se*
<Kilos> change keyboards
<Vince-0> Ya ek ook. Trying another one now 
<Vince-0> I'm in Jhb this weekend to see my bro and geekfest on Saturday
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> can you take some pics and give feedback for us?
<Kilos> to add to our re-evaluation thing
<Kilos> been a very slack year i think
<Vince-0> I think very little of geekfest has to do with Ubuntu 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> take a ubuntu lappy with you
<Vince-0> Don't have one. My bro is bringing a non Ubuntu dell for me that same day 
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> But yar, I agree that there has been little Ubuntu action locally
<Vince-0> I did watch Shuttleworth's UDS video
<Kilos> is backporting when you use an older app
<Kilos> or vice versa
<Vince-0> eg:  app repo for 14.10 apps that are built for previous version like 12.04
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> like i have remastersys working on 12.04 and want to make it work on 14.04
<Kilos> oh mine is backward
<Kilos> ha peer got him
<Joe_knock> Am I early or late?
<Kilos> early Joe_knock but you can hang meantime
<Kilos> meet at 20.30
<Joe_knock> alright let me continue with my work then
<Kilos> invite all your friends meantime
<Kilos> lol
<Joe_knock> You people are my friends :'D
<Kilos> haha you feel like i do
<Kilos> this is my home
<Joe_knock> are you doing any black friday shopping? Kilos 
<Kilos> i dont go anywhere Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> You can shop online
<Kilos> medical reasons i think its called
<Kilos> only stuff i ever buy is pc stuff
<Joe_knock> Have you at least travelled a little bit?
<Kilos> oh yes years ago
<Kilos> travelled za apart from the west coast
<Kilos> and spent many years in natal
<Joe_knock> Jys a coastal persoon?
<Kilos> was a lifesaver in toti
<Kilos> now wending things in pta
<Joe_knock> :D lifeguard :O
<Kilos> ending
<Joe_knock> musta been fun being on the beach everyday
<Vince-0> Kilos you got it backwards. You're supposed to retire on the beach
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> beaches not such hot places anymore
<Joe_knock> well you're in slowtoria now, so it kinda is like a beach
<Golynx> many natural disasters gonna happen in the future, so best stay away from beaches 
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> unless you know how to surf :p
<Kilos> hi Golynx you staying for the meeting
<Golynx> hi Kilos , yeah i just noticed meeting tonight
<Kilos> hi amanica 
<Joe_knock> How exactly can our east coast experience natural disasters? We have a giant island called madagascar protecting us :'D
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<magespawn> good evening all
<Golynx> Joe_knock: its called global warming :p
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Joe_knock> As all the forums, etc. say, SA has more important things to worry about, like lights, water, internet and crime :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Golynx>  lol, yeah , present tense :)
<Joe_knock> Ek nou dink oor oom Kilos in say speedo doing the David Hasselhof and rescuing pretty blonde girls from drowning :D
<Joe_knock> haha
<Golynx> updated blackberry 10 OS from pc today size 1.1GB . Had about 5GB left, after update still had 5GB left 
<Kilos> haha it was great fun
<Golynx> now i can run Android apps :)
<Kilos> in those days the prettiest girls came from pta
<Kilos> thats good Golynx 
<magespawn> Golynx, maybe they do not charge for os updates
<Kilos> you hitting the jet setters with the bb
<Joe_knock> Could be a local cache, and free local download
<Joe_knock> Or, you first need to disconnect before data consumption shows
<Kilos> he has more data now than he ever has
<Golynx> magespawn: i saw they said the updates are free, but i did'nt know its actually free as in no data charge :)
<Joe_knock> Oom, I think our Tukkies citizen will disagree about how pretty the pretoria women are ;)
<Golynx> Kilos lol
<Kilos> note i said those days
<magespawn> Golynx, pretty cool if it is
<Kilos> we saw then all from all over
<Kilos> toti and durbs were popular holiday places
<Joe_knock> I've never been to amanzimtoti/amazimtoti?
<Kilos> even peeps from ct came to toti so they could swim and tan without feezing
<Kilos> amanzimtoti
<Joe_knock> aah im winning on stackoverflow, rep is decent :'d
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> wbb
 * nlsthzn goes for a quick shower and will be back :p
<Kilos> Maaz: nickometer Joe_knock 
<Maaz> Kilos: Joe_knock is 14.4% lame
<nuvolari> Joe_knock: my boss is inching towards position 19 in South Africa on Stackoverflow :P
<magespawn> nuvolari, is that a good thing?
<Kilos> what is stackoverflow
<nuvolari> magespawn: well, with a score of 11 yesterday, I was 2096th :P
<magespawn> ahh right
<nuvolari> Maaz: google stackoverflow
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/ :: "Stack Overflow Careers" http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ :: "Newest Questions - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions :: "Why I no longer contribute to StackOverflow — Michael T. Richter" http://michael.richter.name/blogs/why-i-no-longer-contribute-to-stackoverflow :: "Stack Overflow -
<Maaz> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_Overflow :: "Newest 'stacko…
<nuvolari> that one oom Kilos ^^
<nuvolari> right, I'm outta here
<magespawn> so it takes some work then
<nuvolari> I had enough of Spring JPA and it's nonsense
<magespawn> not hanging around for the meeting?
<Kilos> be good nuvolari 
<nuvolari> that's why I'm leaving
<Kilos> he is at work magespawn 
<nuvolari> need to get home for the meeting
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> oh good
<Kilos> hurry man
<magespawn> still at work, overtime?
<Kilos> they got some deadline thing
<Kilos> last weekend as well
<Joe_knock> How do I check SO scores?
<Joe_knock> Okay found the site, but not local
<Kilos> is that a gaming thing?
<nuvolari> ok, going home, hope I make it in time
<Joe_knock> It's the amount of points you accumulate for answering questions on a programming site
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> on these sort of sites you usually get points according to how useful people think your answers are 
<gremble> I've never had much luck there
<gremble> People tend to not actually answer my questions when I have them
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Golynx: you gotta tether something tighter
<Golynx> Kilos: haha, i had to install a Android specific app on bb via pc to run android apps
<Golynx> took some tinkering :)
<Joe_knock> there is a sort of art in asking SO questions. The mods are very quick to hellban folks
<Golynx> Kilos: still using the old dongle on pc, dont wana hurt the bb battery too much :)
<Kilos> lol
<Lionthinker> I'm Leon Marincowitz
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker 
<Lionthinker> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> you only do that once meeting starts
<Lionthinker> and guys, apologies for being late
<Kilos> the bot needs to start the meet first'
<Kilos> you early lad
<Kilos> meet starts at 20.30 if nuvo gets home by then
<Lionthinker> of gees, well then I'm really early as I was here last night as well worried I missed it
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> i saw but was afk
<Lionthinker> guys, be back then
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 15 mins man
<Kilos> not tomorrow
 * nuvolari snipes peer with a crossbow
<Kilos> wb nuvolari 
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos 
<Kilos> you live close to work heyt
<nuvolari> 15k's oom 
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141125
<nuvolari> Maaz: are you awake?
<Maaz> Well duh! I'm not a feeble human that sleeps half my life away
<nuvolari> good
<Joe_knock> Does anybody use #seafile here?
<nuvolari> I don't take selfies
<nuvolari> oh, seafile
<nuvolari> what's that?
<Joe_knock> It's a dropbox clone
<nuvolari> hmm. Never used dropbox either :P
<nuvolari> Maaz: are you ready?
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Huh?
<Vince-0> Meh
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> not there yet Vince-0 
<Kilos> he dont do that till meet started
<Joe_knock> Maaz: Ek is jou pa
<Maaz> Joe_knock: I'll remember that
<Joe_knock> :O
<Kilos> start meeting puts him in another mode
<nuvolari> Maaz: ek
<Maaz> nuvolari: Ek is jou pa
<Kilos> hi blazemobile 
<nuvolari> Maaz: begin Ubuntu-ZA Monthly IRC Meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> er
<magespawn> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: begin meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly IRC Meeting (November 25th, 2014)
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> :O
<Kilos> start meeting
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.html
<Joe_knock> Is port 8000 the default web access port?
<Kilos> sounds familiar
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly IRC Meeting (November 25, 2014)
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> Joe_knock: negative
<nuvolari> port 80
<nuvolari> (http = :80)
<Joe_knock> It seems I am having conflicts running 2 "server-like" things on 8000
<Kilos> Maaz: I am Miles Snarpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Kilos> login guys
<nuvolari> Welcome everyone :)
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<nuvolari> thank you for making the time to be at the meeting
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Okay
<nuvolari> it is a fairly important meeting leading up to the reapproval of our LoCo
<Kilos> Joe_knock: login or you lost somewhere
<Joe_knock> Maaz: I am Joe Knock
<Maaz> Joe_knock: Done
<nuvolari> It's getting harder and harder to get the gap to be more involved :(
<nuvolari> Joe_knock: is it your first time around?
<nuvolari> (for a meeting)
<Joe_knock> yeah, oom told me I should come for the meeting, but I read through your old meeting logs, nuvolari 
<Kilos> gremble: you joining us?
<nuvolari> well, welcome then Joe_knock :)
<Golynx> Maaz: I am Gerrit Pas
<Maaz> Golynx: Yessir
<nuvolari> The meeting numbers are on the decline, but this is a tight time for everyone I guess
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<Joe_knock> nuvolari: Actually, this should be a winding down time as we head into holidays.
<Lionthinker> Hey guys
<Kilos> wb Lionthinker 
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<Kilos> now you can tell maaz who you are
<nuvolari> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.txt
<nuvolari> ^^ for anyone interested
<Lionthinker> thanks Kilos 
<nuvolari> oh, the meeting agenda for those interested
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141125
<nuvolari> anyone to discuss something from the last meeting's minutes?
<Lionthinker> nope, all looks good
<Kilos> Lionthinker: tell Maaz who you are please
<Lionthinker> I am Leon Marincowitz
<Kilos> he logs who signs in
<Kilos> you gotta put maaz in first
<Lionthinker> Maaz, I am Leon Marincowitz
<Maaz> Lionthinker: Alrighty
<Kilos> cool
<Joe_knock> just give me some time to read through the previous discussion
<nuvolari> ok, I'm having a bite so I don't pass out :P
<gremble> maaz, I'm Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Huh?
<Lionthinker> One day I'll get this registering right first time
<gremble> maaz: I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Sure
<gremble> Same
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> finally!
<Kilos> we hit a luck
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos :))
<nlsthzn> hi everyone (if there are more people here :p)
<Kilos> keep note because im sure you will chair in the future
<Kilos> and login
<nlsthzn> have we started?
<Kilos> yip nuvolari made it home by 20 past
<Joe_knock> looks like it was mostly about the LoCo meeting
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Done
<nlsthzn> so em...
<nuvolari> oh hi nlsthzn :>
<nlsthzn> hey nuvolari , glad you are here :D
<nuvolari> glad to be here. taking a break from work
<nuvolari> Joe_knock: yeah, and we need tonight to be about it again :P
<nlsthzn> awesome, never work to hard
<Joe_knock> Okay, I've glazed over it. I want to raise the point that I don't see any major incentives of being a LoCo for "Ubuntu". We rather just wing it ourselves as a Linux LoCo.
<nlsthzn> there is a few things from last time we need to check, is kbmonkey now the team contact, (it needs to be updated on launchpad etc.) and have we booked our date for re-verification... is it set and confirmed etc?!
<Kilos> ty for coming nuvolari 
<nuvolari> aparently [19:12:23] <maiatoday> Your team is set to expire out of ~locoteams-verified on: 2014-12-18.
<Kilos> if you are an official loco you get to order free ubuntu dvds Joe_knock 
<nuvolari> [19:12:23] <maiatoday> Our December meeting is expected on 2014-12-16.
<Joe_knock> Kilos: Those DVDs aren't very useful. Most folks are downloading and sharing the .isos in any case.
<nuvolari> agreed. and the *only* nice thing is them being branded
<Joe_knock> I've given like 5 people .isos burnt onto a disk
<Kilos> yeah but they nice to have and we get lots and can hand them out at parties
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, but we need to ensure that the council is aware and reviewing our application and have us on the agenda
<Joe_knock> and they're probably also sending only ubuntu itself, when we really need Lubuntu/Xubuntu
<Kilos> not everyone has uncapped data
 * nuvolari doesn't even have broadband
<Lionthinker> not sure if anyone has been following the Ubuntu community list recently
<nuvolari> nope
<Lionthinker> Jono Bacon wrote something up about rebooting Ubuntu community which caused a storm
 * nlsthzn follows all, sees all >.>
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Evetnts
<Maaz> Current Topic: Evetnts
<Joe_knock> If they can agree to provide a wider range of ubuntu flavours, that might be nice. Ubuntu itself can be bloated for folks with 2GB ram
<nuvolari> ugh.
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Lionthinker> one of the spin of results was Ubuntu Vancouver decided not re-register and simply call themselves Ubuntu Vancouver
<nlsthzn> Joe_knock, Canonical is responsible for Ubuntu, the derivatives do get resources from them but are there own projects
<Kilos> with the dvd all you need then is to install xubuntu-desktop
<nlsthzn> I am not a fan of Randall Ross and some of his ideas
<Joe_knock> nlsthzn: I understand that, but how much harder can it be to burn Xubuntu onto a disk than Ubuntu? If Ubuntu can't understand the needs of the locals (many of whom are still using XP on their P4s) then ...
<Kilos> weve been official since 2005 so lets just do it again
<Lionthinker> I'm confused as to what we talking about?
<gremble> So the benefit, and only one mentioned so far, to being a LoCo is free DVD's?
<Kilos> hopefully after ten years theyll drop the need to re-evaluate
<gremble> That is terribly superficial
<gremble> It is almost ridiculous that we should be evaluated actually
<Golynx> so Unity 8 is the memory hog
<Lionthinker> would Canonical sending dvd's of all the flavours really encourage re-registration
<nlsthzn> re-verification is about more than this.  It shows that we have been commited to the ideals of the ubuntu loco's and we are part of this global "family"
<Lionthinker> gremble, its not about being evaluated, its about greater organisation that shows greater results
<Lionthinker> nlsthzn, agreed
<nlsthzn> as I said last time we don't need to be re-evaluated but getting re-evaluation isn't difficult
<magespawn> you also get a free copy of the official ubuntu book 
<nuvolari> yeah, the re-verification urges increased participation
<nlsthzn> please see the link I shared on the mailing list from one of the council members about re-verification
<Kilos> very lekker book
<magespawn> i think maia keeps ours
<nlsthzn> he says if we spent more than three hours on it we spent to long
<nuvolari> but when the team is too small and if the people don't have the resource-hours, it's troubling
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, agreed, but that means we are not promoting enough etc...
<gremble> If we re-evaluate, I suppose it is fine. I will do my part.
<nlsthzn> spreading the word and getting people involved
<Lionthinker> nlsthzn, I do that all the time anyway
<gremble> I want to get the LUG at the University of Pretoria up and running again
<gremble> It could be a child structure
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: which is where we need the resource-hours that we don't have much of :P
<nlsthzn> awesome Lionthinker :)_
<Joe_knock> gremble: We are idealists in a world that doesn't need them, don't waste your time doing that 
<Lionthinker> gremble, now that's a great idea. 
<Lionthinker> what Joe_knock , institutions are the one place where cohesive actions around common objectives can be forged
<nuvolari> some groups hate the idea fo being governed
<nlsthzn> great thing about this is, if you have an idea run with it and surely others will follow (except if it is a terrible idea then we will just point and laugh :p)
<nlsthzn> thing is locos are loosely governed by themselves and only need assistance from the council when they face something they can't handle
<Kilos> nlsthzn: going on that link are we ok then?
<Lionthinker> I don't ever get where we've been governed
<nuvolari> maybe we should skip re-evaluation for 1 term?
<nuvolari> and see how it goes
<Joe_knock> What is Ubuntus policy for promoting other Linux distros? 
<nuvolari> I doub't everything will fall to pieces
<nuvolari> *doubt
<Kilos> no man nlsthzn has spent time already getting us up to date
<nlsthzn> nothing will change being re-evaluated or not if we don't change what we do and how we do it
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> then we don't want that wasted
<nuvolari> can somebody chair the reapproval meeting? please? 
<nlsthzn> I think ppl still misunderstand the concept of being verified and not?!
<Kilos> nlsthzn: link?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<nlsthzn> one moment uncle Kilos ... I was re-installing ubuntu so that is why I was late... :p
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Lionthinker> In my understanding its just a health check to see if there are still a collective of people who still abide by the values of Ubuntu and have points of contact and social media sites and organise stuff occasionally
<nlsthzn> some light reading - http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2014/11/57-verifying-verification/
<gremble> Joe_knock: I was going to do it anyway, whether the world wanted me to or not 
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> the link to our page
<nlsthzn> oh :p
<nlsthzn> one moment :D
<nlsthzn> oh and I did very little on the page, I think kbmonkey did most (I may be mistaken, could have been maya or someone else)
<Kilos> so what else is needed?
<nlsthzn> the ubuntu wiki is so SLOW!
<nlsthzn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Joe_knock> alright, so we get approval, but can we ask them for just one more freebee?
<nlsthzn> we could use some more testimonials and also we need the team contact to pitch up and speak on our behalf
<nlsthzn> you are not going to get xubuntu discs from Canonical Joe_knock :p
<Kilos> ill see if the monkey will be availble
<inetpro> nlsthzn: thanks for your efforts
 * inetpro supports nlsthzn all the way
<inetpro> we need more guys like him here
<nlsthzn> no that would be a disaster!
<Lionthinker> not sure what pitching up at the meeting means, but I'll help out if needed
<inetpro> haha
<nlsthzn> last time we had about 15 of us in the meeting...
<Kilos> mainly support, moral and otherwise
<nlsthzn> was awesome :D
<nlsthzn> the council couldn't get a sentance in edge wise :p
<Lionthinker> sounds like a party
<nlsthzn> was :)
<Lionthinker> why wouldn
<Joe_knock> If this isn't too expensive: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/jumpstart-training   It would be nice if they gave us an Orange Box
<nlsthzn> +
<nlsthzn> +1
<Lionthinker> why wouldn't we want to be evaluated then "sarcasm"
<Lionthinker> Joe_knock, agreed, I'll keep it for all of us
<nlsthzn> the orange box is seriously sexy
<Joe_knock> Then I would donate my time to show the power of Ubuntu and OpenStack
<nlsthzn> I believe our biggest concern is ensuring we have a team contact available and confirmed and that we have a date confirmed
<nuvolari> nice work on the reapproval wiki! I need to add my testimonial
<nlsthzn> +1 nuvolari 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: now you just need to become a real Ubuntu member
<nlsthzn> I am an ubuntu member >.>
<Joe_knock> aah crap, the orange box is 8000 pounds. Okay nevermind, free disks it is.
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<nlsthzn> that is a lot of pounds
<nlsthzn> search for not_found ;)
<nlsthzn> I have been a member for about two years now I think (I am a moderator on ubuntuforums.org)
<Lionthinker> aren't there requirements to become a member?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: do you have a @ubuntu.com email alias that forwards to your real email address?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> not sure it is still working however :0p
<inetpro> oh cool
<Lionthinker> nlsthzn, do you get that by being a member?
<nlsthzn> there is a few perks for being a member yes
<Lionthinker> nlsthzn, such as?
<nuvolari> :-/ I'm not a member
<inetpro> you even have a certificate signed by sabdfl?
<Joe_knock> Okay so we just need someone to be the main presenter on 16 December (which is a public holiday)
<nlsthzn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#Benefits_of_Membership
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, I was wondering about that today... I am sure there are several people here on IRC that should qualify for all there hard work
<Kilos> i dont see me there
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> eve all. 
<captine> sorry i am so late.  
<Lionthinker> Perhaps we should turn this around, instead of arguing about verification, perhaps we should all look at becoming Ubuntu members and in that way perhaps broaden our own local community
<nlsthzn> inetpro, I never received my certificate... this countries postal system makes SA look world class
<Kilos> you want to identify yourself with maaz
<Kilos> haha our postal system has been on strike for 4 months
<captine> how do i do that again?
<Joe_knock> Perhaps shuttleworth should've donated that $50 million to an alternate postal service
<Kilos>   maa I am name
<Lionthinker> and I ordered sev eral books days before they started!
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<Kilos>   maaz
<captine> Maaz, I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Okay
<nlsthzn> +1 Lionthinker , I am sure that there is people here that could qualify for membership
<superfly> (now that my IRC client has finally logged in)
<nlsthzn> *are people >.<
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<captine> what's required for membership?
<nlsthzn> \o/ so many people ! Hi all :)
<nlsthzn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership there are different routes to membership
<nuvolari> welcome captine, superfly :D
<nlsthzn> some get it via IRC, some like me via forum participation
<nlsthzn> others by being maintainers or devs etc
<captine> thanks nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> some for work in the community ... different paths with different criteria
<Kilos> ill need help doing that
<Joe_knock> Kilos should be a member for IRC participation
<nlsthzn> Joe_knock, you read my mind
<nlsthzn> staph it!
<nlsthzn> :p
 * nlsthzn sees it is almost 23:30 in sand land...
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> could we action someone to ensure we have a team contact and date?
<Kilos> ill follow up on the monkey
<Kilos> and keep you all informed on his availability'
<Kilos> didnt maia say she would stay as contact too
<nlsthzn> if he is contact this needs to be communicated to the council so they can add him to the correct launchpad teams etc also
<Joe_knock> Let's do these 2 things. 1) Find a representative, 2) Find this person by 30 November, else someone else must step in
<Kilos> the contact person has to have some time to do the customs route and be able to mail dvds to the different areas
<nlsthzn> well lets give kbmonkey a chance to get in touch, sometimes life gets hectic 
<Lionthinker> someone should contact him anyway
<Kilos> i will
<nlsthzn> cool, here we can see who has worked on the document - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014?action=info
<nuvolari> oh come on! saving the wiki takes forever
<Kilos> nuvolari: you still here?
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> ubuntu wiki is slower than mud
<Joe_knock> Okay well it doesn't matter about mailing the disks, as they will only get delivered in 2016 ;)
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn is still waiting for 13.04 to arrive :'(
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed verify team contact for reapproval meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: verify team contact for reapproval meeting
<Kilos> they get fetched at customs
<nuvolari> uhm, I think the wiki is borked
<nlsthzn> try again later... it happens nuvolari 
<Kilos> who maintains the wiki?
<nlsthzn> Canonical
<Kilos> complain nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> lol
<nuvolari> nice. conflict
<nlsthzn> could be because more than one person was fiddling on it
<nlsthzn> just try not to delete everything :p
<nlsthzn> guys I am out, I get up in less than 6 hours and I have a pregnant belly to rub ;)
<Joe_knock> make a backup!
<nlsthzn> good night
<Kilos> night nlsthzn ty for attending
<Joe_knock> tc nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> my pleasure as always :)
<captine> night
<Lionthinker> thanks nlsthzn 
<Lionthinker> later all
<nuvolari> o/ night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> inetpro: anything to add?
<nuvolari> added testemonial
<nuvolari> I need to get sleep too
<nuvolari> wake at 4:30 to train at 5:00 :O
<inetpro> sorry am having a terrible connection here again this evening
 * inetpro trying to catch up
<Kilos> what else is there of importance nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next Meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next Meeting
<nuvolari> Next meeting will probably the re-approval meeting, and one more around Christmas?
<nuvolari> or will we skip that one?
<nuvolari> meaning the next normal meeting will be in January?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> after re approval we can drift to january 
<nuvolari> ok, good idea
<Kilos> 4th tuesday 
<Joe_knock> nuvolari: maia mentioned the next meeting should be on the 18th
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting after reapproval TBA for January
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting after reapproval TBA for January
<inetpro> are we not supposed to be present for the re-verification meeting?
<Kilos> yes inetpro 
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> thats the next meet
<Kilos> date?
<nuvolari> We need to find representatives(?)
<Kilos> 18th?
<Kilos> maiawill be here that night
<nuvolari> ok
<Kilos> then we just all join her
<inetpro> when and what time?
<captine> sorry to do this.  i am crashing.  really would like to get more involved where time permits.  not 100% sure where to help though (am accountant by trade so if there is something i can use those skills at, shout)
<Kilos> ty captine 
<Kilos> lets all try make the re approval meeting
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<nuvolari> Well, for everyone still around, thanks for coming to the meeting
<nuvolari> we will definitely try to up the activity in the new year
<nuvolari> and see that we don't stagnate
<Kilos> ty nuvolari for making the effort to come chair
<nuvolari> The reapproval meeting is a chance to get new life back into the LoCo
<Kilos> who will chair next meet
<nuvolari> You're welcome oom Kilos 
<Kilos> me votes nuvolari 
<nuvolari> not sure, the next one will be the Re-Ap meeting
<Golynx> nuvolari: good job
<nuvolari> will see if I can make it
<nuvolari> I'll tentatively be available
<Kilos> we need a chair here then we join maia at the re app
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed tentative chair for Re-Ap: nuvolari 
<Maaz> Agreed: tentative chair for Re-Ap: nuvolari
<nuvolari> yeah, I worded that wrong
<nuvolari> they have their own chair
<Kilos> nm
<nuvolari> just need a table and cutlery
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok you need to go sleep too
<Kilos> you old peeps cant take the punch
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-11-25-18-32-00.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-11-25-18-32-00.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-11-25-18-32-00.html
<Kilos> ai! inetpro you gotta fix your connection man'
<nuvolari> sorry, I screwed up the format a bit this time
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about meeting.minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.minutes anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-11-25-18-32-00.txt
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about meeting.minutes
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-11-25-18-32-00.txt
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<nuvolari> I need to dive
<Kilos> night nuvolari ty lad
<nuvolari> plesier oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> oom moet 'n lekker aand hê
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<nuvolari> good night everyone :)
<Kilos> dankie
<Joe_knock> all done? Kilos 
<Kilos> ya long meet that one
<Kilos> nuvolari: end meet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not going to listen to you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro: tell him
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> already did oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ai! ek te stadig
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<Joe_knock> ill be off for a while too. tc folks
<Kilos> ai! hard work to be a ubuntu member
<Golynx> where is the beach when you need it lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Golynx> night Kilos
<gremble> I think my router may be failing >.>
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-26
<bduk1> More almal
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Symmetria> why do technical meetings always have to start with a bunch of speeches that are nothing more than political cocksucking 
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Symmetria> seriously, its a case of "zomg we're so wonderful, and we'll suck the cocks of every politician in 100 mile radius just to make sure they think so as well"
<Symmetria> Im like, they are just people, the same as all of us, DO something and I will respect you for it, but I aint gonna respect someone just for a position
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i don't enjoy environments like that either
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've only has 1 job at a big corporate and I wasn't even there for a year before I packed it in
<Symmetria> heh this isn't a corporate, Im at an afrinic meeting
<Symmetria> opening ceremony
<Symmetria> I find the political crap so disingenuous though
<ThatGraemeGuy> same thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> corporates have the same political crap, but it isn't unique to them
<Symmetria> heh, nah, the corporate political crap is there, but it aint half as bad :) well, it aint in any corporate I'd ever work for and I work for some pretty large ones
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy Squirm nuvolari inetpro 
 * Kilos running off my pc-repair stick
<Kilos> still need to find the booklet i wrote
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> se dankie vir mazal
<Squirm> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<inetpro> good mornings
 * Kilos waves
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> dubbeltjies tyd alweer inetpro 
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos goes back to harddrive
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> me came again back
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy_> rhmrmhrmhrmhm
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> g'day
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you today Kilos?
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you?
<Kilos> trying to find my booklet
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> lost in 47500 files with numbers and no names
<gremble> That sounds unfortunate
<gremble> I have to drive to town to go pick up my sister's boyfriend
<Kilos> lol i also mailed it somewhere but that was in 12.04 time so very many mails to sort through
<Kilos> what a twit
<Kilos> go safe
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone made an payments using paypal lately?
<Kilos> you back now gremble 
<gremble> Yes. My internet is just being wonky
<Kilos> how good are you at editing books
<Kilos> haha i used libreoffice writer and dunno how to make everything be under the last one
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> i just woke up
<ThatGraemeGuy> lazy bones :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> old bones
<Kilos> oi
<gremble> Kilos: I apologise, this connection is really terrible. Why did you ask whether I was any good with editing books?
<Kilos> i  wrote one small booklett and it isnt all on one side
<Kilos> pages are staggered
<Kilos> so you have to keep moving left and right
<gremble> Oh. I have never messed with layout before. Only language editing
<Kilos> this was 2 years ago and the fly did some sorting now i am lost. read lots of lireoffice writer stuff at the time, now its all gone
<Kilos> Fetched 90,9 MB in 2min 1s (748 kB/s)   
<Kilos> my net working lekker
<Kilos> wbb
<somaunn> hi guys
<Kilos> whats news somaunn 
<somaunn> good Kilos
<Kilos> thats good
<somaunn> wish i could get some advices
<Kilos> oh i found a site where you can download free linux books
<Kilos> one was redhat or fedora
<Kilos> ill try find it just now
<somaunn> i want to organize in-house hackfest or hack parties but still I odn't how they are organized
<Kilos> didnt i leave a message with maaz for you?
<somaunn> Kilos: i receved it, Maaz did deliver it to me 
<Kilos> for starters you make sure you got good internet then you invite geeks
<Kilos> ah good
<Kilos> then you get each one to bring something different to eat and drink
<somaunn> Kilos: please let me summarize it 
<Kilos> lol im just guessing man
<somaunn> 1- Good Internet link
<somaunn> 2- Every person to come with soft drink
<somaunn> 3- invite Geeks
<somaunn> am I right
<somaunn> ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> also you can contact some before hand to see what theyd like to do then you add what you want to do
<Kilos> what do you want to hack?
<somaunn> Kilos: nice question and that is the first Point ... I though Hackfest was like parties where we come learn then apply learned or acquired tekniks 
<Kilos> i thought it was for hacking apps that dont work
<gremble> Pretty sure that both those are valid definitions
<somaunn> Think that's also a point to consider
<gremble> You'd probably have to decide what it is that you want to do
<Kilos> but your main aim is first to get a group together to get to know each other and share ideas
<Kilos> just have a geeknick for starters
<somaunn> first i want it to be a moment where we come and share knowledges by presenting already prepared topics (html5, linux, cli, etc...)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> mail them and see who is having the most problems with what then build from there
<somaunn> Kilos: nice ideas
<somaunn> i was also thinking of starting from the begining "Linux: The Basics"
<Kilos> or go with the lpi stuff
<Kilos> Maaz: lpi manuals
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz: lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> just about everything is in there
<somaunn> Well received Kilos
<Kilos> gremble: give advice man
<gremble> On?
<Kilos> on the above stuff
<gremble> Seems like you guys are sorting it out quite nicely
<gremble> Choosing a topic depends on your audience
<Kilos> ive never had a geek party
<gremble> I generally don't play well with people, so I don't attend such things either
<somaunn> gremble: a lot of things needs to be done in this area of the globe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> depending on the others is where you start
<Kilos> if the are all IT pros then you might need to skip basics
<Kilos> but if there are noobs too then split the group and do basics with the noobs
<somaunn> wish we could start with "Linux: The Basics" then progressively move to others such as Cisco, html5, php, WiFi, Network troubleshooting etc...
<Kilos> and if someone asks what is sudo then pull your hair out
<somaunn> will focused on noobs then only invite geeks to present topics and animate workshops
<Kilos> the trick is knowing your audience
<Kilos> its good to help noobs and get a couple of pros to help you teach them and it should grow on its own
<somaunn> yeah Kilos now you got it right bro
<Kilos> oh ya in that link i sent you there is a variety of linux books, from beginners to admin
<somaunn> also thinking we can do Ubuntu party sometime
<Kilos> what i like about ubuntu is that mostly everything just works
<Kilos> so not much fixing needed
<somaunn> Yeah Kilos but if things works like that then we won't feel any difference with Win
<Kilos> ubuntu has grown in leaps and bounds since 8.10
<Kilos> do you prefer fixing things?
<somaunn> yeah sometime, it gives me a better view of the system and I feel like flying 
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> command...command...command....
<somaunn> like in 24 "the serie"
<Kilos> if you like playing install tinycorelinux and work your way through that
<Kilos> or run it from ram
<somaunn> Kilos: lol
<somaunn> Vbox will be the medium
<somaunn> can't sacrifice an hdd to do tests
<Kilos> ya virtual is good
<Kilos> you can even install on a flash drive
<Kilos> i have a running fully upgraded 12.04.5 running on a 16g stick
<somaunn> cool
<Kilos> ideal tool for booting from and fixing other systems
<somaunn> have to move for hours ... coming back soon
<Kilos> hi SilverCode_ 
<Kilos> you been very quiet
<Kilos> oh you here twice
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> first time ive seen this  -  apt-file update needed
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> any word from kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> nope will mail him now or catch him on pidgin somewhere
<Kilos> mailed him
<Kilos> now we wait
<nlsthzn> OK :)
<Kilos> storm coming, power could go
<nlsthzn> eskom could also go at any moment ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dit reen nou lekker
<Kilos> Maaz: seen bushtech
<Maaz> Kilos: bushtech was last seen 4 days, 5 hours, 30 minutes and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-22 04:59:30 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-22 21:07:02 PST
<Kilos> another holiday maker
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<magespawn> did i miss anything after i dropped out last night?
<Kilos> not much i think
<magespawn> good i will check the minutes when i have a second
<magespawn> or a minute
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-27
<Squirm> morning all
<64MAA69OF> More almal
<64MAA69OF> ag neeeeeee
<Kilos> sjoe power just returned after last nights storm and 34mm rain so yay
<Kilos> morning inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> good morning Kilos
<somaunn> Hello
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> was it you wanted to know the cost of lpi exam?
<gremble> Ya. It is quite expensive
<Kilos> ya
<somaunn> gremble: why don't you go for UCP exam
<somaunn> should be less expensive
<somaunn> talking irc, what is DCC ?
<Kilos> direct chat
<Kilos> pc to pc as far as i know
<Kilos> Maaz: define DCC
<Maaz> Kilos: DCC Data Communications Computer , DCC Data Country Code (ATM) , DCC Desktop Control Center (Intel) , DCC Direct Client to Client (IRC) , DCC Digital Content Creation , DCC Display Combination Code , DCC DOS Command Center
<Kilos> DCC Direct Client to Client (IRC)
<ThatGraemeGuy> DCC uses the irc network to set up a direct connection between 2 clients, for chat or more typically for file transfer
<ThatGraemeGuy> that was how you built your mp3 collection back in the days before napster and the p2p file sharing explosion
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah I see its hmmm o'clock at Kilos' house again :)
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ive just fetched the sheep from the veld
<Kilos> weather looks good for more rain
<Kilos> and hopefully no power off this time
<Squirm> 'lo again
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day
<Squirm> Cape Town's Festival of Beer this weekend
<Squirm> will see you there ThatGraemeGuy ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wish
<ThatGraemeGuy> festival of bacon on saturday too
<ThatGraemeGuy> missing out big time
<Squirm> what? where?
<Squirm> I'm working at the Beer Fest on Sunday, free entrance :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.baconfestsa.co.za/
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice one, enjoy :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> my daughter has a dancing thingy on saturday morning, and our year-end function is on saturday evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> sunday is sleepday
<Squirm> Ours is also Saturday evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, where?
<Squirm> That's why I'm working Sunday
<Squirm> Somewhere in Bergvliet
 * Squirm shrugs
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Squirm> I think it's Bergvliet
<ThatGraemeGuy> ours at the V&A D-:
<ThatGraemeGuy> my insurance has a cool thing where thet will drive you home in your car if you drink too much
<ThatGraemeGuy> its about time i start using that
<Squirm> I've heard about that
<Squirm> who do you insure with?
<ThatGraemeGuy> santam
<Squirm> Ah, I know I get a discount pm if I use a specific company with OutSurance
<Squirm> but I have to pay pm
<ThatGraemeGuy> you should speak to my insurance broker, she's managed to save everyone I've referred to her over the years
<ThatGraemeGuy> still won't give me a discount though :'-(
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> chat to you all tomorrow. Home time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe good connection agan gremble 
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> dont grumble just fix it
<gremble> My friend on mweb is also suffering from intermittend connection issues
<gremble> So I suspect that it is from them
<gremble> Can't do much on my side about that
<Kilos> call them and complain
<Kilos> actually find them on twitter and complain there then they fix it quick because everyone can see their connection sucks
<Kilos> Maaz: google mweb on twitter
<Maaz> Kilos: "MWEB (@MWEBConnect) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/mwebconnect :: "MWEB GameZone Team (@MWEBGMZ) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/mwebgmz :: "MWEB Help (@MWEBHelp) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/mwebhelp :: "Mike Weber (@mweb) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/mweb :: "MWEB Tweet Seat (@MWEBTweetSeat) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/mwebtweetseat :: "MWEB down?
<Maaz> Current problems, issues and outages | Down Detector" https://downdetector.co.za/status/mw…
<Kilos> hi Tonberry superfly 
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> Hey there oom Kilos 
<Kilos> we need to get everyone here again and see who will be contact person
<Kilos> monkey cant do it anymore
<Kilos> health reasons i think
<Kilos> superfly: inetpro comments?
<superfly> i don't really have the time
<Kilos> oh i know that superfly i just wanted your opinion, should i ask maia to do it for the next 2 years
<Kilos> if i say pretty please she might
<Kilos> evening ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> standby?
<gremble> What is required of a contact person?
<gremble> Hmm nevermind
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, I just seem to have useable MTN 3G for the first time in ages so I'm taking advantage while it lasts
<gremble> I don't think I should do it
<ThatGraemeGuy> solid 50ms ping and 1.5M down, this is pretty much unheard of for me at home
<Kilos> gremble
<Joe_knock> I'm tempted to volunteer, but I don't think I can commit time in December
<Kilos> we need someone reliable, its basically to be the direct contact to canonical, and when dvds arrive fetch them from customs and then distribute
<gremble> ThatGraemeGuy: that is unheard of in general :P
<Joe_knock> "and when dvds arrive fetch them from customs and then distribute" now that is the tough part
<Kilos> ya thats the only hard part
<Kilos> so whats sick ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Kilos> mtr and look for the weak links
<Kilos> oh its wifi now hey
<Kilos> misty out there?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no 3G not wifi
<Kilos> sorry i just read what you said earlier. i missed it earlier
<Joe_knock> Doesn't 3G and wifi run in a similar frequency band?
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<ThatGraemeGuy> spoke too soon, gone down the toilet again
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> Joe_knock: nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> wifi is 2.4GHz and 5.8GHz, 3G is a bunch of others
<Joe_knock> ThatGraemeGuy: If your house is double-story, try sitting on the second story near a window
<Kilos> wifi is 2.4 and 5g
<ThatGraemeGuy> 800MHz, 900MHz, 2100MHz, etc
<Kilos> 3g in the 900 meg band
<ThatGraemeGuy> Joe_knock: i'm on the bad side of a hill
<Kilos> oh my you fast ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm on the edge of the urban area just beyond me is farmland
<Joe_knock> aah so 3G is 2100, but it is MHz, whilst wifi is 2.4 GHz (= 2400MHz? )
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> and not only 2100, there's a whole list
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think cell c uses 900MHz
<ThatGraemeGuy> which is likely why i have better cell c reception
<Joe_knock> I thought part of the 900 MHz wasn't available to cell providers as ICASA wanted to give it to new players
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> whatever, the point is the question was isn't 3G the same frequencies as wifi and the answer is no
<Joe_knock> correct
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Joe_knock: you using ubuntu?
<Kilos> 64bit?
<Joe_knock> Kilos: 32-bit Xubuntu
<Kilos> can you look in synaptic if ibid is there please
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Joe_knock> ibid ?
<Kilos> python bot
<Kilos> used to be in repos
<Joe_knock> Ibid: "Easily extensible Python IM bot for IRC, Jabber, SILC, campfire, etc."
<Joe_knock> It's in the Ubuntu Software centre
<Joe_knock> *Center
<Kilos> maybe i did something wrong here i installed a daily build one and it dont work and thats what i see in synaptic, so i dont know if it doesnt work on 64bit
<Kilos> np will look around ty
<Joe_knock> oom hoe het jy die daily build install?
<Joe_knock> a 32-bit build *could* work in a 64-bit machine
<Kilos> i installed it with the kde installer
<Kilos> just click on it and it installs
<Kilos> only when i run it i get an error in some keyword
<Kilos> but purged now
<Kilos> will try again tomorrow
<Kilos> ami i mailed maia and asked her if she can stay on as contact person
<Kilos> so all you guys hold thumbs with me
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-28
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> Maaz: announce Maia agrees to staying on as contact person
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Maia agrees to staying on as contact person
<Kilos> whats with the black friday stuff
<Kilos> where does black friday come from
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Friday_%28shopping%29
<ThatGraemeGuy> just another american thing we feel compelled to emulate
<ThatGraemeGuy> like all the snow-themed decorations and xmas songs with a distinct winter feel about them that you hear in shops
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/gadgets/114791-best-black-friday-deals-in-south-africa-2.html
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> hi Squirm ya thats what made me ask what black friday is
<Kilos> haha thanks ThatGraemeGuy , crazy yanks as usual
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3943812681
<Squirm> booya
<Squirm> still waiting to be bumped up to 50mbit
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=293&m=304&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=6433&l=-http--businesstech.co.za/news/broadband/74636/data-to-be-free-in-south-africa/
<Kilos> how they gonna convince the mobile providers
<Kilos> my boet reckons nothing is free, somewhere you will pay
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> glad to tell you first meeting ~HackFest~ will take place this weekend 
<somaunn> this is the step where i need support from real Geeks 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> arent there any real geeks there?
<somaunn> Not really, Peoples are trying to become
<somaunn> my country really discovered the IT world in early 2000
<Kilos> ah so you going to start with basics then
<somaunn> yeah, Basic before everything bro
<Kilos> just get the lpi manual as well because the first about 100 pages is mainly about setting up your hardware if i remember correctly
<Kilos> i only learned about the IT world in 2008
<Kilos> i think its good for peeps to know what is in the box and how to set it up first before you go just software and commands
<Kilos> whats the good of an IT person that has to take his box to pc suppliers for repares
<somaunn> lol
<Kilos> or to add a drive etc
<Kilos> but anyway somaunn you will get the feel of the peeps when they are there and get an idea of what is needed
<Kilos> the important thing is to be patient with noobs and teach them step by step and maybe even work out what homework they can do on their own
<somaunn> Kilos: i wont teach at all but will animate the show etc... I can only talk to Geeks and don't think noobs can understand my language at all
<somaunn> lol
<Kilos> lol do they speak english
<somaunn> what if i say to a noob: please list all users in /etc/passwd, send the output to a file then mail it to me for me to read and comment what you have made
<Kilos> you can join ##ubuntu-za-social and i can help where i can
<somaunn> No ! Congo is French country ~makes it difficult IT being better and more real in English than in French~
<Kilos> you cant jump in with things like that with total noobs, you need to explain every step of the way from scratch
<somaunn> okay, let me do it now
<somaunn> I'm there
<Kilos> i dont see you
<Kilos>  ##ubuntu-za-social
<somaunn> sorry made it # only
<somaunn> lol
<gremble> I made a thing https://gremble09.github.io/fourth-order-runga-kutta/
<Kilos> sjoe gremble you swearing at me
<somaunn> gremble: Oh my ! .... Mathematics bro
<somaunn> gremble: u made it.... Congrats
<gremble> Thanks somaunn 
<Kilos> gremble: can it make coffee
<gremble> It can find out how the water in the coffee cools off if you have the temperature of the room and of the coffee at the beginning
<gremble> So I could tell you how long it will take for the coffee to become cold
<gremble> Approximately
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> nm i like cold coffee more than hot coffee
<ThatGraemeGuy> coffee milkshake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
<Kilos> yaw
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there old man
<Squirm> Now I have to go and make a cofee
<Squirm> We have a fancy machine
<Squirm> takes like 15min per cup :P
<somaunn_> Squirm: write a shell script for that machine to perfom better
<Squirm> I prefer doing it myself
<Squirm> Means it's not work
<Squirm> Time to relax
<inetpro> Squirm: enjoy it!
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn_> did wrote and script for public holiday then implemented it in our president head... first try was a success... it's public holiday today ...
<somaunn_> will upgrade and try again next time i feel tired .... lol
<Kilos> inetpro: did you read logs?
<Kilos> maia will be our contact still
 * Kilos happy
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Squirm> mmmm
<Squirm> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT WE HAVE
<Squirm> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/coffeemachines_2272_16276356
<Squirm> damn caps lock
<Squirm> Try and find a better res
<Squirm> there we go
<Squirm> http://www.espressoinberlin.de/WebRoot/Store7/Shops/15509466/4724/6B0F/C387/D5BD/1136/C0A8/28BD/B18E/base_BS_silvia_rocky_SD.jpg
<Squirm> oh wow
<Squirm> we sell them too
<Squirm> http://www.yuppiechef.com/rancilio.htm?id=10272&name=Rancilio-Rocky-Doserless-Grinder-SD
<Squirm> http://www.yuppiechef.com/rancilio.htm?id=10271&name=Rancilio-Silvia-V3-Manual-Espresso-Machine
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> R13'000 worth of coffee equipment
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> enjoy it
<Squirm> + this http://www.yuppiechef.com/legado-coffee-roasters.htm?id=8253&name=Legado-Coffee-Roasters-Coffee-Beans---Peaberry-Kenya
<Squirm> Probably go through a pack a day
<Kilos> we make moer coffee in a perculator on the stove
<Squirm> R270 for the 1kg packet
<Squirm> wow...
<Squirm> Maaz: 270*30
<Maaz> Squirm: 8100
<Squirm> 1 pack per day
<Squirm> Maaz: 270*20
<Maaz> Squirm: 5400
<Squirm> 75% of the pack per day
<Squirm> wow
<Squirm> that's a nice expense ^^
<Kilos> sjoe no wonder you dont get enough sleep
<Squirm> I get enough sleep
<Squirm> well, I get enough, but it's never enough
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> peeps that sleep enough arent always tired
<Squirm> 8 hours isn't enough
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 8 hrs is good
<Kilos> unless you like a bear and need to hibernate in winter
<Squirm> you mean all year
<Squirm> after about 10 hours of sleep I feel good
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you got worms man
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> energy worms
<Kilos> they taking the good out of your food
<Kilos> 7 hours sleep should refressh you totally
<Squirm> I've started sleeping for about 9 hours, seems to be working alright
<Squirm> Try and be asleep by 10 now
<Squirm> oh wait, wake up at 8
<Squirm> 6*
<Squirm> so 8 hours
<Squirm> and I feel alright
<Kilos> alright is better than always tired
<Kilos> but get some deworming mootie anyway
<Kilos> Squirm: will you be our redhat man on #linux-studies
<Kilos> on call that is
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> I don't think so
<Squirm> not that good :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you better than us man
<Kilos> we trying to help the congo peeps
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> what you breaking
<Squirm> going on an Ansible course on Tuesday
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> go home those that havent
<Kilos> theblazehen: you here??
<Kilos> hi drussell hows davey
<drussell> Kilos: I'm good m8! Happy Friday to you ;o)
<Kilos> lol ty and the same to you
<Kilos> oi inetpro you here
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> ohi Kilos
<somaunn__> Guys i need you inputs for this small website I'm designing for the event to happen on sunday this week http://carhyneg.wix.com/hack73
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> can you comment on above site
<Kilos> http://carhyneg.wix.com/hack73
<Kilos> this one
<Kilos> looks fine to me
<gremble> Very slow to load
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> it loaded fast here
<Kilos> lemme try again
<Kilos> open
<Kilos> your connection sucks
<Kilos> vodacom
<gremble> Whether or not my connection sucks, still slow. I think the page is a little over-engineered
<Kilos> ok can you advise somaunn__ on what to change
<Kilos> somaunn__: get rid of all those tails man
<Kilos>  /nick somaunn
<somaunn__> Kilos: please define i will work it out now
<Kilos> hmm... somaunn i think he says there is too much in it'
<Kilos> gremble: he is french so you need to explain nicely
<gremble> somaunn__: It is a simple info site. No need to have all those moving bits everywhere
<gremble> Kilos: I gathered that much from the site :P
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> But what do I know :P I am no good at webdesign
<Kilos> you can help monitor his linux classes for wannabe geeks on weekends
<sommaun> Yeah ! gremble can you do that do us ?
<gremble> Probably depends on what that entails from me?
<Kilos> just be available for if he gets asked a question he cant answer
<sommaun> I will present the very basic of command line
<sommaun> then you can be the guy who lead the very Tech side with nice exercices
<sommaun> website changed bro's
<sommaun> please have a look and tell me
<gremble> Looks exactly the same to me. At least it is cached now so it loads faster
<gremble> I am not going to lead anything. I will be here to help if anyone gets stuck, but I have to study. Sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> its just for help if needed
<sommaun> ok cool gremble
<sommaun> I'm also busy learning Hangout as our Communication plateforme during the event
<sommaun> with that we can handle video/audio talk and chat
<Kilos> hehe i dont see any diffs
<sommaun> look better bro
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> they look the same to me. but i dont see good anyway
<sommaun> i've changed the fonts lookin etc ....
<sommaun> also added our Logo
<Kilos> sommaun: who are all those people there
<Kilos> you got lots of geeks there
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-29
<Joe_knock> Maaz coffee
<Maaz> Joe_knock: coffee is liquid code
<Joe_knock> Maaz make coffee
<Maaz> Joe_knock: *blink*
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning gremble 
<Kilos> only us here
<gremble> Oh good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> study lad
<Kilos> make more fancy machines
<Squirm> hiya
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> wbb
<somaunn> Hi guys
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<inetpro> good afternoon
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl inetpro 
 * Kilos watches us/wales
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing this fine afternoon
 * inetpro trying to survive with just 20MB of data until the end of the month
<gremble> I don't know if that is going to happen ;P
<inetpro> amazing how data just keeps running away in the background these days
<gremble> Unless your data gets renewed at midnight
<gremble> Shocking how expensive data has to be
<inetpro> started by blocking all mobile devices on the wifi network but even that is not enough
<inetpro> probably won't make it until tomorrow but worth looking again and turning the leaking taps off for a change
<inetpro> just wish there was a quicker way to check how much data is left on the Telkom mobile network without loosing more data
<gremble> Can't you use the USSD codes?
<gremble> they don't require data
<gremble> *100# or *111#
<inetpro> uh... while the sim is in the router?
<gremble> Depends on your router
<inetpro> now there's a challenge, how would I do that on the router?
<gremble> Using windows, the router we had allowed us to send those codes, but it was also a telephone
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> won't work with the B960 then
<gremble> I still have to figure out how to get the hauwai modem to play along
<inetpro> yep this one also a huawei
<gremble> My cat wont let me type. He keeps trying to eat  my fingers
<gremble> when I do
<gremble> >.>
<inetpro> if you have a USB modem you should be able to do it
<inetpro> using gsm-ussd
<inetpro> wish firefox could show me data utilisation details
<charl> do any of you people have experience with docker ? i'm looking to use it now at work
<charl> very cool
<inetpro> charl: I still need to play with it as well
<charl> i have been putting it off because i didn't have immediate need for it
<charl> but i want to separate some applications from each other so that if one gets exploited then the others are safe
<charl> without needing to create a million different virtual machines for everything
<inetpro> good idea
<Kilos> eish inetpro maak reg man
<Kilos> i think they have a topup for R30
<Kilos> 250m
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> inetpro: pm
<inetpro> pm?
<Kilos> private
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> this is good, vmware is now partering with docker
<charl> docker seems to have great traction right now
<gremble> Isn't docker similar to BSD-like jails?
<inetpro> gremble: very similar but they made it super easy to use
<inetpro> but it's actually quite different as well
<gremble> Hoping to get a new laptop next year. At the moment I am considering running one of the *BSD's
<gremble> inetpro: I haven't looked at it much and at the SFD's I've been so far, most of the talks assumed we already knew what the technologies were so the short 5min talks did not mean much
<Kilos> charl: explain what it does for me please
<Kilos> will it run say konversation in one dock and pidgin in another?
<gremble> Kilos: Have you seen those baby plates with the little holes in it for the food so that they don't touch?
<gremble> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/10934701/Stainless_Steel_Six_Part_Compartment_Food_Tray.jpg Like that
<gremble> If I were to explain what docker is, it is just that. Inside each of those compartments you can run programs. Nothing can touch them and they can't touch anything else
<Kilos> lemme see. im not sure what baby plates are
<gremble> It is like having many little computers inside your computer
<Kilos> oh you mean a varkpan
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> but my apps dont interfere with each other i use kubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> been wanting to say that for years
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> It is a lot more complicated than that
<inetpro> Linux LXC vs FreeBSD jail http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127001/linux-lxc-vs-freebsd-jail
<gremble> Very much the same it seems then
<gremble> I think the technical differences are above my level of computer experise
<Kilos> i dunno if i need something like that
<Kilos> just more to remember
<Kilos> would be good for windows users though
<Kilos> what we should do is fix our wiki page so its faster before the re-evaluation
<gremble> We can't make the page faster
<Kilos> the wiki thing
<gremble> The person hosting it is the one that can make it faster. Not the people that edit it
<Kilos> i wonder who that is
<gremble> what is the address to the wiki?
<Kilos> i dont know, i thought i gave it to maaz to remember but forgot what to ask the bot
<Kilos> was reapp or spmething
<gremble> wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Kilos> inetpro: said that was a stupid command
<gremble> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<gremble> ?
<Kilos> maybe that
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication?action=show&redirect=ZATeam%2FApprovalApplication
<Kilos> its not so slow
<Kilos> works fine here
<Kilos> but thats wrong, maia been contact person for years
<Kilos> oh well
<gremble> That is a very old page
<gremble> it is dated 2010
<Kilos> ya i think so, i wonder where the new one is
<Kilos> and why leave the old one there
<Kilos> ill catch neelsie when he has a day off
<Kilos> gremble: you shouild put a testimonial there saying how happy you are to have found our community so peeps can use your brains
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> how did you find us btw
<gremble> But I don't even like ubuntu :x
<gremble> kbmonkey told me to come here because I am South African
<gremble> So I am here
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kubuntu is lekker man
<Kilos> we cater here for many distros and flavours
<Kilos> we actually help all linux users only i had to do tinycorelinux on my own
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Kilos> ty inet
<Kilos> it opens fast
<inetpro> and it is re-reverification not re-approval 
<inetpro> oops.. 
<inetpro> re-verification 
<Kilos> Maaz: re-verification is <reply>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> now i have to remember that word too
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Maaz: define verification
<Maaz> inetpro: Verification \Ver`i*fi*ca"tion\, n. [Cf. F. v['e]rification.] 1. The act of verifying, or the state of being verified; confirmation; authentication. [1913 Webster]  2. (Law) (a) Confirmation by evidence. (b) A formal phrase used in concluding a plea. [1913 Webster]  {Verification of an equation} (Math.), the operation of testing the equation of a problem,
<Maaz> to see whether it expresses truly the conditions of the problem. --Davies & Peck. (Math. …
<charl> Kilos: it's for servers and is quite technical to explain
<Kilos> yay ty
<charl> it's virtual containers, a type of virtualisation that does not involve a hypervisor
<charl> but unless you want to do industrial-scale hosting it's probably not of much concern
<Kilos> i think we must ask them verification peeps to accept us now as lifelong members
<Kilos> this verification will take us past 10 years
<charl> 10 years ago was when i tried the first version of ubuntu (warty i think)
<gremble> Haha http://www.linux.org.za/ that is a really uninformative website
<gremble> xD
<charl> linux.org.za only hosts the glug mailing list afaik
<charl> there's also http://www.jozilug.co.za/
<charl> glug is an old and legendary thing, i don't even know if they still do meetings
<charl> i used to be on one of their mailing lists but it was almost dead
<charl> those were some of the earliest gnu/linux users in south africa i believe
<Kilos> they have a channel too
<Kilos> #glug.za
<charl> they are the bbs type
<charl> probably old gray neckbeards
<Kilos> oh my they nearly dead
<gremble> bbs?
<charl> you don't know bbs ?!
<Kilos> only frostbyte left there
<gremble> Consider me one of today's lucky 10000
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nono you don't know bbs you don't know where we come from
<charl> know the history
<charl> there is a documentary about bbs systems i watched not too long ago
<charl> and the start of defcon
<gremble> https://xkcd.com/1053/
<charl> nono, no excuses :P
<charl> i'm not letting you off this easy :P
<Kilos> ya the wiki site is sick, taking forever to login
<gremble> It is not about letting me off. It is about telling me instead of attacking me simply because I do not know some obscure history
<Kilos> i go add some commas and fullstops
<charl> gremble: calm down, i wasn't trying to offend you... sorry if it came across wrong
<charl> i don't "attack" anyone
<gremble> I know. I am not offended. I just want you to either link information or go ahead and tell me
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> That is why I linked the comic
<Kilos> spinza your client is flooding irc
<Kilos> just now they kline you
<Kilos> go to #freenode and they will help you sort it
<spinza_> sorry
<spinza_> one of my routers eemed to have konked out in the last loadshed
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> its np for us i think its just freenode are quite strict with flooding
<spinza_> tried a reboot then got a ton of reconnects to irc i think
<Kilos> you got it fixed now?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<spinza_> nope 
<inetpro> hi superfly
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> hi inetpro
<superfly> 1 hour of loadshedding tonight, not bad, but the longest we've had.
<superfly> last weekend we haad 5 minutes
<inetpro> eish! 
 * inetpro just ran out of data again... gave up and reloaded another bundle
<spinza> poe for my 2nd router was not working on my first, so i first think it's router 2, so format it and reinstall config
<spinza> nada
<spinza> then realise it's the 1st router's poe
<spinza> not sure how to fix it so format and reinstall config
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-30
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> only sundry here today
<Kilos> Maaz: voda support
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz: voda complaints
<Maaz> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> yay 
<Kilos> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> wbb
<miles_> hmm... konversation on elementaryos
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Goor morning Kilos 
<Kilos> im starting to enjoy elementaryos
<Kilos> takes getting used to but nice and light
<Kilos> Maaz  is https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData down
<gremble> That is good
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> bit hot outside today, feels like it could build up to storm tonight
<Kilos> again no power sigh
<Kilos> you studying gremble
<gremble> No. Trying to figure out how doxygen works
<Kilos> whats doxygen
<Kilos> i been looking at oxygen stuff too
<Kilos> http://wakeup-world.com/2012/07/09/27-amazing-benefits-and-uses-for-hydrogen-peroxide/
<Kilos> http://www.livestrong.com/article/491009-food-grade-hydrogen-peroxides-health-benefits/
<Kilos> maybe it will stop mosquitos biting you
<Kilos> sjoe quite a storm, massive winds and power off twice
<Kilos> min rain so far
<Kilos> 7mm iney
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro: 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro: did you make it?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-23
<Kilos> morning mazal thatgraemeguy inetpro captine and all oters
<Kilos> others
<thatgraemeguy> morning Kilos, everyone
<mazal> Morning Kilos, thatgraemeguy
<mazal> Oom Kilos I almost did that testing this weekend , but then PS4 happened :P
<pieter2627> morning all
<mazal> Morning pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi mazal
<pieter2627> an interisting fund raiser for those interested in electronics https://www.crowdsupply.com/krtkl/snickerdoodle
<Kilos> haha mazal you and your gaming
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<Kilos> im abot ready to sleep
<Kilos> about
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> ai! didnt the pro even greet this morning
<inetpro> oops, really?
<inetpro> good mornings everyone 
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<Kilos> hahaha
<pieter2627> hallo oom Kilos, lekker naweek gehad?
<Kilos> ek dink so ja dankie
<pieter2627> haha... dink so
<pieter2627> btw it is meeting again tom
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ill chat later, need to sleep a while
<superfly> naandse
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what a busy channel
<theblazehen> yeah..
<superfly> Kilos: shhh! You're disturbing the peace! 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<superfly> Ja
<superfly> No internet at home, phone line is totally hosed
<superfly> Telkom needs to come and replace the lines 
<superfly> But otherwise fine 
<theblazehen> That sucks..
<superfly> Kilos: How long till you go? 
<theblazehen> Where is Kilos going now?
<Kilos> im waiting for visa to be approved superfly 
<Kilos> the online site says in can take as little as 12 hours or 2 weeks or a month
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i want to go visit my daughter in aus theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Ah, nice Kilos. Have fun!
<Kilos> and of course her mom
<Kilos> ty i will if they get to approving
<Kilos> last time they took 2 years
<Kilos> my first flight and 23 hours of it sigh
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey theblazehen, whats up?
<theblazehen> Not much, you?
<magespawn> same old stuff, so not much
<theblazehen> cool
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> meeting tomorrow night
<Kilos> yes so i hear, ive been out of it so forgot completely
<Kilos> hard work learning online banking and online airline bookings and thinking when head in a stupid mood
<magespawn> where are you going?
<magespawn> if you are booking airline tickets, you or somebody must be going somewhere
<Kilos> going to debs and tara hopefully magespawn 
<magespawn> some of these booking sites would get the most tech savvy of us lost, and the less said about the banks the better
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos 
<Kilos> just waiting for online visa app to be approved
<Kilos> but as usual they not in a hurry
<Kilos> yeah at last
<Kilos> but every day that passes the flights go up by R500
<theblazehen> Kilos: Clear your cookies before you visit the airline website again, might make prices go down
<Kilos> what cookies
<Kilos> ill try anything
<theblazehen> In your browser. Or go to airline website in private browsing mode
<Kilos> dec and jan flights are outa reach
<Kilos> what are cookies
<Kilos> the things that remember where you been
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Kilos> ok so clear history
<Kilos> is that it
<Kilos> or use another browser
<theblazehen> Nah, cookies stay. Gimme a sec
<theblazehen> Actually yes, in firefox do clear recent history, then tick the cookies option, but leave the others off, then delete cookies from 
<theblazehen> everything
<theblazehen> It will log you out of all websites though
<Kilos> i use opera developer but will install the fox for that
<theblazehen> You can also clear it in opera
<theblazehen> Just look around in the clear history options and stuff
<theblazehen> Or use private / incognito mode
<theblazehen> Incognito would be best, wont sign you out of websites
<Kilos> i got a better flight with new fox install ty
<magespawn> theblazehen: you think the cookies make a difference
<magespawn> apparently they do
<magespawn> hmmm
<Kilos> just cant actually choose dates till visa approved
<theblazehen> Yeah, read that a few times before.  Kinda shady...
<Kilos> im just praying  its passed before dec
<Kilos> then i leave next cheapflight
<Kilos> ill notify before i leave but
<Kilos> then might be missing in action for a few weeks, got 30 years of catching up to do
<theblazehen> Yeah, no worries Kilos 
<magespawn> thats cool Kilos, lots of late nights, some wine and music and everything is sorted
<Kilos> no wine
<Kilos> non of us drink
<Kilos> coffe is good though
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> oh ya maaz has most likely forgotten how to make coffee even
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> coffee too
<Kilos> inetpro coffee
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<magespawn> long way to go
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. ballies need their beauty sleep 
<magespawn> i am also off to bed, good night all
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-24
<pieter2627> o\ ... o/
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<mazal> Mornings
<inetpro> goeie more
<Squirm> 'lo
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<Squirm> Hey gremble
<pieter2627> wow, but it's silent here tonight
 * pieter2627 hopes all remembered the meeting
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i was just about to go to dleep
<Kilos> inetpro where are you
<Kilos> s/dleep/sleep
<pieter2627> rofl
<Kilos> haha i came here to say night
<Kilos> sjoe
<pieter2627> ag sies, hoe kan oom vergeet :P
<pieter2627> :P
<pieter2627> time just moves to fast at time (sigh)
<Kilos> yip
<pieter2627> seems that i'm lucky to have caught you Kilos - may have had a meeting by myself
<Kilos> i dont think i even greeted here today
<pieter2627> can't remember
<pieter2627> shall we start?
<Kilos> no man we can postpone it or even make it next month if no one pitches up
<pieter2627> great, it would have been weird...
<Kilos> haha
<pieter2627> lets just wait a bit thu
<Kilos> lets ping some peeps and hear what they say
<Kilos> gremble inetpro Squirm superfly you guys up for a meeting or can we kinda skip this one
<pieter2627> ping inetpro superfly gremble thatgraemeguy Squirm
<inetpro> eh, hello
<inetpro> let's have a meeting about postponing a meeting
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ya
<pieter2627> lol
<Kilos> thats an idea
 * pieter2627 feels like saying 'can be start' for the pun
<Kilos> im a bit bushed so i vote +1 to postpone
<gremble> I'm chill to postpone it. :P
<gremble> Didn't even know where was one due for today
<Kilos> pieter2627 
<pieter2627> +1
<Kilos> start the meeting
<pieter2627> but until when?
 * pieter2627 am now confused
<Kilos> then we can say due to overloaded peeps we have to postpone
 * inetpro was thinking about excusing meself from the meeting this morning but failed to get it done
<Kilos> so its on record everyone is busy
<Kilos> inetpro what you say
<pieter2627> oh start to announce the postpone?
<Kilos> ya
 * pieter2627 will just wait for inetpro's input
<Kilos> we can blame it on isis
<inetpro> haha... just skip it
<pieter2627> lol
<pieter2627> we should maybe then just mail the list and tell them of the **wonderful** meeting they missed...
<Kilos> Maaz announce Due to everyone needing to beef up security due to terry activities tonights meeting is cancelled
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Due to everyone needing to beef up security due to terry activities tonights meeting is cancelled
<pieter2627> i guess we will discuss the new date tom
<pieter2627> so night all o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> lock your house well and sleep outside in the bush
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> howzit?
<gremble> Bleh. Studying for Lin alg, but I suffer from being too lazy
<gremble> How about with you?
<kulelu88> all good. 
<gremble> Soo, how was friday?
<kulelu88> I PMed you gremble 
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-25
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<mazal> Morning thatgraemeguy
<superfly> morning thatgraemeguy, mazal
<mazal> Lo superfly
<superfly> how g oes mazal
<superfly> *goes
<mazal> Okish and you ?
<pieter2627> morning all
<mazal> Morning pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi teh3rdSock and welcome to our channel
<pieter2627> if you would like help with anything then just ask away...
 * pieter2627 wbbl
<teh3rdSock> aces
<teh3rdSock> is it possible to create a network using virtual machines with 3 vm's? 
<Kilos--> afternoon all of ya
<pieter2627_> afternoon Kilos
<pieter2627_> and bye again all
<Kilos> oh my
<kulelu88> I made it for the meeting?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> meeting was last night
<Kilos> ang got cancelled due to lack of attendance
<Kilos> and
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> howzit
<gremble> Our electricity just came back on. 
<gremble> Apparently some idiot with an excavator cut the wire at the transformer station 
<gremble> So it's been pretty dark
<gremble> How are you?
<kulelu88> woops, forgot I was here. I am ok gremble 
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> That is good
<kulelu88> sorry man
<kulelu88> was slogging earlier
<kulelu88> fekking PHP and its ugliness making life hard
<kulelu88> food time now. I plan on working with an obscure programming language over the next 2 days, crystal or OOC
<kulelu88> or Genie
<kulelu88> or all 3
<kulelu88> bbl
<superfly> I should really get to bed
<gremble> Probably
<tumbleweed> at some point
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-26
<thatgraemeguy> moo
<Kilos> cremora minora
<thatgraemeguy> sjoe
<thatgraemeguy> I wouldn't want to confuse the 2 when making the first cuppa of the day
<andrewlsd> Maaz: last seen kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Excuse me?
<andrewlsd> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: kilos was last seen 2 hours, 38 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-25 22:54:39 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-26 00:23:18 PST
<andrewlsd> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Okay :-)
<andrewlsd> anyone here still play / recently played "BZflag" ?
<andrewlsd> coz I just re-discovered how much fun it can be.
<Kilos> hi smallpox theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> hot and dry enough for you
<Kilos> ?
<smallpox> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> They're celebrating thanksgiving. So I am just trying to be a small reminder of what they are actually celebrating
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<superfly> Hi
<superfly> grenobyl: feeling dangerous? 
<grenobyl> Like I'm about to meltdown can cause my surrounding area to be uninhabitable for the next 10 000 years. How about you?
<grenobyl> Have you heard of the idea of removing ORM's and instead making objects that can handle their own SQL?
<grenobyl> http://www.yegor256.com/2014/12/01/orm-offensive-anti-pattern.html
<grenobyl> https://blog.codinghorror.com/object-relational-mapping-is-the-vietnam-of-computer-science/
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> grenobyl: that's because most ORMs are doing it wrong. 
<superfly> Kilos: hi
<superfly> grenobyl_: you'll notice how they don't actually talk about Python's ORMs much 
<superfly> specifically SQLAlchemy 
<superfly> And they use Java (ugh) 
<grenobyl_> Yes I noticed the java. So SQLalchemy does not do this?
<grenobyl_> It is funny, because I have a friend that likes Java and he makes fun of my preference for lisp, deriding it for it's parentheses even though java looks worse and has just as many parentheses :P
<superfly> Well, zzzeek wrote SQLAlchemy to be different to the rest. He wrote it as a way to show people that ORMs can be decent 
<grenobyl_> My (albeit limited) experience with sqlalchemy has been similar. So I wondered whether it wouldn't be worth it to try play around without it.
<superfly> http://simplicity.laserfiche.com/the-sad-story-of-mr-null-and-little-bobby-tables/
<superfly> grenobyl_: ^^ related 
<grenobyl_> superfly: Yes, I know that. Stories like that are what prevented me from jumping over to programming as a career :P
<superfly> Hrm, I need to get some rest. My migraine is threatening me
<grenobyl_> Our local pharmacy has something called "migraine bomb" that helps a lot
<grenobyl_> Maybe your pharmacist can mix something similar?
<superfly> I've taken a myprodol, that plus some sleep should fix it. 
<superfly> Later 
<grenobyl_> Cheers
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-27
<inetpro> good mornings
<mazal> Morning
<magespawn> good morning
<MaNI> "So met 'n eerste opslag lyk dit spiekeries!" < Any native afrikaans speakers that can translate that properly for me? I think my attempts at translating it are incorrect
<andrewlsd> at first glance it looks ....
<andrewlsd> .. I have no idea what "Spiekeries" means
<TinuvaMac> lol
<TinuvaMac> i never knew how you spell that
<TinuvaMac> spickerish?
<TinuvaMac> yeah i think that is the direct translated word
<TinuvaMac> seems about just right
<TinuvaMac> "So at first glance, it looks spickerish/brilliant/perfect/oustanding!" ect
<MaNL> okay thanks
<inetpro> yikes! 
<inetpro> netsplits Friday on Black Friday?
<andrewlsd> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: kilos was last seen 17 hours, 17 minutes and 39 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-26 10:46:11 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-26 23:12:05 PST
<inetpro> Maaz: seen Kilos-
<Maaz> inetpro: Kilos- was last seen 17 hours, 30 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-26 11:27:58 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-27 02:22:35 PST
<inetpro> hmm...
<Langjan> Hi guys, anybody wanting to help with ubuntu login prob, please? 
<superfly> Langjan: what's the problem?
<Langjan> Hi superfly  the root password is not being accepted to login
<superfly> Langjan: why are you logging in as root?
<Langjan> OK sorry, the username and password are the same 
<Langjan> I'm currently at the password reset in recovery mode
<Langjan> Getting Authentication token manipulation error
<superfly> You've lost me.
<Langjan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<superfly> Langjan: again, why are you logging in as root?
<Langjan> The system was set to not require a login password, then suddenly it asked for password and I used the password that we registered on install
<Langjan> We are using the same password that the system always accepts for login and admin privileges
<superfly> there's a difference between root (which you shouldn't be using) and a user who can sudo (which is what you should be doing)
<superfly> also, you should always require a password for logging in, it's just basic good security.
<superfly> I gotta go, heading home
<Langjan> Ok sorry, learning - its the password that I use for sudo
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> howzit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan well ty and you sir
<Langjan> Allso fine thks, hows the Oz plans going>?
<Kilos> waiting for visa to be approved. hopefully before 10 dec
<Langjan> Great! Excited?
<Kilos> was hoping to make it before nov end but nothing yet so now monday last day of nov
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> flights are expensive in dec
<Langjan> Flight booked yet?
<Kilos> excited? what that
<Langjan> Yea very!
<Kilos> is the what stops one from sleeping at night
<Kilos> i cant book a flight till i know if its appproved
<Langjan> No its computers. lmga
<Langjan> catch ten
<Kilos> haha no man computers have ee good to me
<Kilos> been
<Langjan> Ok can you help? plse
<Kilos> can one not fly on a cargo plane?
<Kilos> yes of course
<Kilos> whats up?
<Langjan> Thks, Linda's lappie  -  she logs out instead of shutting down,  dont know if thats the reason but it now refuses to login
<Kilos> wa does it do
<Langjan> wont even login as guest
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> im curently in recovery mode, but whatever I try it wants login first
<Kilos> does it keep returning to the page where you enter password
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> pres ctrl+alt+F3
<Kilos> then login there
<Langjan> while in recovery?
<Kilos> try or reboot to login page
<Kilos> beter to reboot i think
<Langjan> ok but I battle to access recovery, theres nothing here thatr will help, like dpkg or fsck?
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f3 or f2 should take take you to a terminal thing
<Langjan> ok lets try
<Langjan> booting...
<Kilos> how long you been waiting for me to come online
<Langjan> about 5 hours...
<Kilos> sorry i been battling with a sim card or modem that keeps going to emergency only mode
<Kilos> sorry oom
<Langjan> not your prob or fault!!
<Langjan> I got a blak screen, trying again
<Langjan> blank
<Kilos> did you ask anyone else to help you?
<Kilos> sjoe 5 hours is terrible
<Langjan> Superfly was here for a while, had to knock oof
<Langjan> had other things todo, not serious
<Langjan> ok now have login prompt on terminal
<Langjan> and login fails every time
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f3
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> sorry
<Langjan> ok!
<Kilos> you need to enter her username first'
<Kilos> then password
<Langjan> Login incorrect
<Kilos> what did you forget
<Langjan> ok logged in! Great
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> now
<Langjan> login name and username is the same
<Kilos> you have aptitude installed hey
<Langjan> dont know...
<Kilos> try
<Langjan> do what?
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install gdm
<Langjan> aptitude command not found
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> you could have done sudo apt-get install gdm as well
<Langjan> had to run dpkg --configure -a
<Langjan> running
<Kilos> yes something broke
<Langjan> its showing unknown media types
<Kilos> dont worry bout that
<Langjan> finished running
<Kilos> is gdm installed?
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install gdm
<Langjan> running
<Kilos> gdm is to replace lightdm
<Kilos> when that breaks you cant get past login page because the desktop manager isnt working
<Langjan> its not connected, let me cable-connect
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> maybe it did? When I logged in it may have picked up my wireless
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> it will tell you if unable to connect
<Langjan> running...
<Langjan> the system was warning Linda but she ignored it
<Langjan> on 70%
<Kilos> what did the warning say
<Langjan> dont know, some error
<Langjan> now I have to select gdm or lightdm 
<Kilos> that lappy does automatic updates hey
<Kilos> gdm
<Langjan> unpacking as if has just landed from Oz...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok klaar
<Langjan> now?
<Kilos> you still in the terminal
<Kilos> ?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> aptitude command not found
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Langjan> klaar
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> running...
<Langjan> klaar, nou?
<Kilos> then sudo reboot
<Kilos> the login screen will be a bit different
<Kilos> tick on linda first the enter password
<Langjan> ok still srating up
<Langjan> taking its time...
<Kilos> ya its sorting things
<Kilos> gdm is a bit slower but more stable
<Langjan> aha, whatever will I do without my friend, lucky theres lines to Oz
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> there are lotsa guys here
<Langjan> Hope your plans pan out well, yea but only one kilos
<Kilos> also ill be online from oz as well just 9 hours ahead
<Kilos> just pray for me to succeed
<Langjan> yes, used to that with my kids in Canberra, and Perth 6 hours
<Kilos> oh ya
<Langjan> Will do my friend, I pray for you every day!
<Kilos> i got some catching up to do as well so might be slow to answer
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> 30 years of catching up
<Langjan> And for Debs
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> she is stressing with this slow visa stuff
<Langjan> Many thks for sorting this prob out so quick, you're a wiz!
<Kilos> did it work
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> Hope you did not go via an agent?
<Kilos> i was just guessing
<Kilos> no i did onlie visa app direct to aus peeps
<Langjan> goood
<Kilos> agents are too expensive
<Kilos> thats why we stressing aout dec flights
<Kilos> price goes up 4k
<Langjan> Yes Dec is not good...check flights via Dubai and Quatar 
<Kilos> i have
<Langjan> ok strongs
<Kilos> all go up lots over dec jan
<Kilos> thats why i asked about a cargo plane
<Langjan> Ok Kilos  gotta go will chat agai n
<Kilos> go well sir
<Kilos> glad i could help
<Kilos> look after yourself
<Langjan> You too thks Kilos 
<Langjan> bye
<Kilos> heavy thunderbees expected tonight
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos whats up?
<Kilos> same old
<Kilos> waiting
<Kilos> hows things youre side?
<magespawn> bit chilly, working on some tedious data, pricelist comparison
<magespawn> converting pdf to spreadsheet
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> manually, nog al
<captine> evening all
<magespawn> i do not know a way of reliably getting data from a pdf into a spreadsheet
<magespawn> automatically
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Kilos> you using linux magespawn 
<Kilos> or the exel way
<Kilos> excel
<magespawn> linux of course
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> is there no converter
<Kilos> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18293175/how-to-convert-pdf-files-to-spreadsheets
<captine> Kilos.  Hi
<Kilos> magespawn ^^
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  I'm looking for the link to your daughter's song show - plse send it again 
<Kilos> sec Langjan 
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYGPNtyZkZg
<Kilos> i think thats it
<Kilos> one day ill learn to use bookmarks
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> she has recorded lots
<Kilos> Langjan dont you see private messages
<Kilos> jy moet wakker skrik oom
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos thanks
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> magespawn: you really don't want to convert PDF to spreadsheet
<inetpro> good evening BTW
<inetpro> PDF is a publishing format and I don't know why people fail to understand that
<inetpro> if you want the data then you must get it from the source before the PDF was generated
<inetpro> time to hit the sack, good night
<magespawn> no can do inetpro, i do not have access to the source
<inetpro> magespawn: get it
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> the company will not give it to me, it is their main price list
<inetpro> do yourself a favour and open the PDF file with an editor
<inetpro> it's all XML kinda stuff
<magespawn> okay, is there a foss editor?
<magespawn> or do you mean any xml editor?
<inetpro> sudo apt-get install okteta
<inetpro> that ^^ is a hex editor amongst many thousands of editors
<magespawn> thought you might mean a pdf editor
<magespawn> alrighty, i will take a look in the morning when i am at work
<inetpro> haha, I really mean it, open it in a normal editor and look
<magespawn> will do
<magespawn> you made the right call earlier, bedtime now
<inetpro> if you can't read it at all, it could even be just an image inside a pdf
<magespawn> sort of like a fake pdf
<inetpro> but there are other options if you want to be brave
<inetpro> look at poppler-utils for example
<inetpro> aptitude show poppler-utils
<magespawn> that looks very useful
<inetpro> or look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/162037/how-to-edit-pdfs
 * magespawn makes a note to follow those up in the morning
<magespawn> cool beans, thanks inetpro \
<inetpro> you're welcome
 * inetpro turns the lights off
<magespawn> good night
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-28
<Kilos> morning Squirm inetpro Kerbero Webtrici- and all other lurkers
<Kilos> and MaNI 
<MaNI> morning
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I need help to get this bug report find it's way up to the deciders, Debian packagers, Ubuntu packagers and so on: 
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<melodie> "In Wily libgtk-3-common pulls in adwaita-icon-theme which in return pulls in ubuntu-mono" [Low,Confirmed]"
<melodie> because it's the ennemy of our bandwidth and the enemy of economics and ecology as well
<Kilos-> you are going to have to wait till the guys get back from saterday shopping and school sports melodie 
<melodie> Kilos- I have things to do in town too, just I am hoping you can relay the message, because if we don't do something about it, the next LTS will be the bloatest one since the beginning of the gnu/linux distributions
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> ill tell the guys to check yes
<melodie> Kilos thank you
<Kilos> anytime
<melodie> Kilos during the whole coming week-end, if you can. :)
<melodie> on your mailing list too, if possible
<melodie> we need to struggle against un needed depends, it costs bandwidth, money, electricity is anti economics and anti ecologic
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> why dont you go complain by the dev guys they the ones doing the developement 
<Kilos> maybe they have a reason for it
<melodie> Kilos this is a bug report, this is where it's supposed to be, and there is only one possible reason : many apps complain "adwaita-icon-theme is not installed", but for one, that's harmless messages (I use my bento openbox each day and it works perfect without it!) and second, it should be in the recommands, not in the mandatory ring.
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> Kilos what you need to understand, is that icons are just images and a pack of icons, it's just an archive which is installed into /usr/share/icons. We users should be able to choose any icon theme as we like and not being forced into one or other set.
<melodie> we can even get them from gnome-look.org or xfce-look.org or kde-look.org or box-look.org
<melodie> and install them either in the system in /usr/share/icons for all users or in your .icons directory just for the current user
<Kilos> what do all the lubuntu peeps say about this
<melodie> that they don't care because they are moving to Qt :D
<melodie> but I have sent a mail to gilir in case he will consider helping there, especially since the next Lubuntu will still be using the GTK environment
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> gilir : Julien Lavergne, the leader of the project
<melodie> tech leader
<melodie> I still think that all users for all African countries should add to this bug report, especially when it comes to saving bandwidth
<melodie> the very last vesions of Bento Openbox are way under the 700MB
<melodie> and soon I'll build a very small edition, one on which people will just install what they need, and choose their programs.
<melodie> they will have a learning curve, but yet light enough
<Kilos> nice
<melodie> on #xubuntu, someone just told me the adwaita-icon-theme is also broken, and showed me this: http://i.imgur.com/ydvLUzG.png
<Kilos> try get elacheche involved and lunapersa
<melodie> they are not here at the moment right?
<melodie> I discussed with elacheche yesterday and I think I don't know lunapersa yet
<melodie> can you point to our discussion on your mailing list?
<melodie> using the link to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> lets hear what superfly and inetpro say about it all
<Kilos> but theyll only e here this evening most likely
<melodie> I found the links, :D
<melodie> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/28/%23ubuntu-africa.html
<melodie> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/28/%23ubuntu-za.html
<melodie> Kilos thanks for your help. We all are stronger together :D
<Madmax247> Hello all, I'm new to Ubuntu and I hope to not bother you guys too often
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 1 day, 2 hours, 33 minutes and 46 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-27 06:34:31 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-28 06:59:52 PST
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 19 hours, 15 minutes and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-27 13:53:16 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-11-27 00:08:12 PST
<squish101> what is the best way to dl tv series? is it still sabnzb and sickbeard?
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> . 
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> thanks -_-
<superfly> my VPS's networking seems to die periodically, still not sure why
<superfly> but it's in sore need of an update
<superfly> *upgrade
<inetpro> still using linode?
<inetpro> or what was it again?
<inetpro> superfly: what are your monthly rates these days?
<superfly> yes, linode
<superfly> still $20/month, but there's a cheaper $10/m option
<inetpro> so that would be like almost R300 per month for 2GB?
<inetpro> our rand really taking a dive these days
 * inetpro should make plans to get monthly salary in USD or GBP now
<magespawn> hi hi
<magespawn> inetpro almost any of the major currencies would be good
<inetpro> magespawn: eh, true
<magespawn> there are ways, but most take time
<inetpro> yep, I wish it was just a simple process to open a foreign account and pay foreign services from that account
<magespawn> that will happen when the government looses interest in exchange control
<inetpro> on the other hand, maybe we should look at local hosting now
<inetpro> s/now/again/
<magespawn> local hosting for?
<inetpro> magespawn: need to make a plan for when the AWS thing runs out
<magespawn> sign up for another one
<inetpro> want to keep the QA bot running for oom kilos
<inetpro> I see at www.vps.co.za you can get a 1GB RAM setup for R150pm and 2GB for R300
<inetpro> the 1GB option is more than enough for the QA bot 
<inetpro> good night
<squish101> i have a couple vps servers that arn't doing anything. real small ones
<MaNI> government will never lose interest in exchange control, pay foreign services using bitcoin :p
<squish101> i thought of moving money into SA with bitcoin, but the bitcoin -> bank rapes you
<MaNI> bitcoin -> takealot -> gumtree -> bank
<squish101> each one taking 2-3% of the value?
<MaNI> moving money into the country is backward anyway
<MaNI> everyone else is trying to get it out :p
<MaNI> curiously bitcoin->zar on bitx usually fetches more than you would get if you converted bitcoin->usd->zar - so its possibly more feasible than you think
<squish101> i got stuck with bitx with validating something
<MaNI> like now bitcoin->usd->zar suggests that 1 BTC should be R5123 - but its actually R5265
<MaNI> so you gain there and avoid the large cuts the banks usually take on usd->zar conversion
<MaNI> would be interesting to see how competitive it is in practice
<squish101> so $1000 -> zar would be? 
<squish101> I'll check with my normal way
<squish101> R14,190.71 
<squish101> what would 2.811832189854909 bitcoins get me in the bank?
<squish101> R14804.29 (plus any hidden charges... hmm may be worth it
<squish101> HOLLY CRAP the exchange rate sucks
<squish101> i wonder what standard bank will charge to receive bitcoin transfer from bitx? probably a zillion rand in bank charges
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-29
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> hi gremble
<gremble> How are you?
<inetpro> good, good and yourself
<inetpro> just hot again today
<gremble> Struggling to get music to listen to
<gremble> Tried soundcloud, but the music is mostly shit there. Tried last.fm now, but they don't have music anymore
<gremble> You have to listen through spotify or youtube
<gremble> I miss grooveshark
<inetpro> wb MaNI
<inetpro> gremble: maybe MaNI knows?
<inetpro> MaNI: <gremble> Struggling to get music to listen to
<inetpro> <gremble> Tried soundcloud, but the music is mostly shit there. Tried last.fm now, but they don't have music anymore
 * inetpro just tunes to Jacaranda on radio for music 
<gremble> Sies
<inetpro> lol
<gremble> On an unrelated matter. I made a smiley using only nasm
<inetpro> nasm?
<gremble> netwide assembly
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> how many lines?
<gremble> 13loc
<gremble> It is just a small alteration of "Your very first program" from a tutorial that I am doing
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> sounds like fun
<gremble> I am trying to see how impressively I can break it before I move on
<gremble> I've had it print arbitrary memory locations XD
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<gremble> How are you?
<kulelu88> all good and you mate?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> passed 2 of my 3 exams so far
<gremble> so all is well
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<gremble> How are you doing today?
<magespawn> good and you gremble
<magespawn> ?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<magespawn> struggling with the fact that in the 21st, i still have to manually enter computer generated information into a computer
<gremble> That is pretty funny. Write a script to do it?
<magespawn> unfortunately most of it is on paper
<gremble> Oh, that is quite awkward
<gremble> haha
<magespawn> computer generated invoices, why we still need them is beyond me, the paper version that is
<MaNI> because accountants are terrified (rightfully so) that they will be replaced by computers entirely
<MaNI> the sooner this happens the better of course :p
<kulelu88> congrats gremble 
<kulelu88> magespawn: if you're keen, you can use a tech that scans documents in paper form and then captures text from it
<gremble> kulelu88: Thanks :P
<magespawn> thanks kulelu88 no scanner at home though. and a lot of the invoices are not on standard paper
<kulelu88> as long as you're getting paid for it magespawn :)
<magespawn> good typing practice at least
 * Cryterion hates paperwork, it's gets lost all the time
<Cryterion> oh and hi everyone
<kulelu88> yo Cryterion 
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<kuelelu> yo grenobyl my IRC is not working locally :/
<grenobyl> So it only works internationally?
<kuelelu> aah no I mean on my machine. xchat fails
<grenobyl> Oh
<kuelelu> the previous connection stalled 
<grenobyl> xchat is orphaned iirc
<grenobyl> try hexchat
<grenobyl> or irssi/weechat
<kuelelu> you sure its orphaned? why does ubuntu install it as default :/
<grenobyl> Latest news: 28-Aug-2010
<grenobyl> That shit is orphaned
<kuelelu> holy smokes
<grenobyl> Even wikipedia mentiones it in the past tense
<grenobyl> :P
<grenobyl> The official XChat software had been discontinued since 2012, with development moving largely to forks such as HexChat.[2][3]
<grenobyl> from wikipedia
<kuelelu> darn
<kuelelu> darn darn darn
<kuelelu> I need to get a new IRC client
<grenobyl> hexchat. It is practically the same. There is just 'he' in front of the name
<kuelelu> installing hexchat is the issue (IIRC)
<kuelelu> looks like it must be another issue, cause hexchat doesn't work either
<grenobyl> Oh
<kuelelu> we'll speak tomorrow :P 
<kuelelu> o/
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-28
<andrewlsd> Mornings
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> wake up sleepy heads
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: you are where?
<Kilos> just had a shower, leave in 1 hour 30 mins for airport
<Kilos> keep well everyone
<Kilos> see you from za in 30 to 40 hours time
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> good evening inetpro
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit superfly?
<superfly> inetpro: kan nie klaar nie
<inetpro> superfly: I guess you meant, "kan nie kla nie"? = can not complain
<superfly> yeah, that one
<inetpro> vs "kan nie klaar nie" = "can not finish"
<superfly> indeed
<theblazehen> Hi all
<Xethron> Morning all
<Xethron> If anyone is interested, I created a post on using unique database fields with soft deletes. Would love to hear your thoughts :) https://goo.gl/g6K0nK
<theblazehen> Hi Xethron. Interesting. 
<Xethron> Thanks :)
<kulelu88> hey superfly you around?
<nsnzero> good evening all
<pavlushka> good evening nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi there pavlushka
<pavlushka> nsnzero: how is it going for you ?
<nsnzero> well still learning python - not satisfied with my progress
<smile> see you later :)
<superfly> kulelu88: I am now
<kulelu88> aah okay, I got some answers already in the twisted channel superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: they can probably answer you better anyways
<kulelu88> superfly: trying to get async up and running is giving me grief
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-29
<inetpro> goeiemore
<thatgraemeguy> hello peoples
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy
<superfly> hi thatgraemeguy, theblazehen, inetpro
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<andrewlsd> h:-)
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen superfly inetpro thatgraemeguy
<superfly> hi
<andrewlsd> :-)
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> how is it going superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: not bad
<superfly> just waiting, at the moment
<superfly> magespawn: how are you?
<magespawn> all good working again or still
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<inetpro> magespawn: how are you doing?
<magespawn> Inetpro good and you?
<magespawn> inetpro rather
<magespawn> home time for me, chat latter all/
<inetpro> oops... missed him
<inetpro> again
<inetpro> good night 
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-30
<inetpro> goeie more
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<superfly> good evening
<chesedo> morning inetpro thatgraemeguy superfly and all others
<superfly> sup chesedo
<chesedo> not much and self superfly?
<superfly> organising getting my moola to the usa
<chesedo> lol, do you know what the tax for that is yet?
<andrewlsd> morning superfly thatgraemeguy inetpro chesedo
<chesedo> morning andrewlsd
<superfly> chesedo: I won't be taxed. (a) I've already been taxed on the money, and (b) it's less than the minimum taxable amount. Thank goodness.
<chesedo> superfly: i'm not too sure if (a) is a valid thing here in SA...
 * chesedo thinks of the Shuttleworth case
<superfly> chesedo: Shuttleworth was taking out more than the minimum taxable amount
<chesedo> superfly: yip, so he would never have been able to play the option a card
<Kilos> hellooooo south africa
<Kilos> hi superfly thatgraemeguy inetpro paddatrapper Cryterion MaNL theblazehen tumbleweed etc etc etc
<superfly> hey Kilos, are you back in the country?
<Kilos> yessir superfly after 31 hours travelling got here at 10pm last night
<superfly> sjoe
<superfly> het jy dan lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> nee man dis nog te seer
 * chesedo o/
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Cryterion> hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> \0 Kilos
<andrewlsd> Welcome home Kilos
<Kilos> ty andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos 
<paddatrapper> How was the flight?
<Kilos> hows frog boots
<Kilos> long lad but uneventfull
<paddatrapper> I'm good thanks. Working which is always fun
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> hi dude42 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<dude42> hi Kilos 
<dude42> thx
<theblazehen> hi dude42
<dude42> hi theblazehen 
<inetpro> Kilos-: welcome back sir
<Kilos-> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> you must be tired after the long flight 
<Kilos-> yip
<Kilos-> bttled to sleep last night
<Kilos-> used to sleeping 9 hours earlier
<Kilos-> timezones suck
<inetpro> will take a few days to adapt
<Kilos-> took weeks when i went there
<Kilos-> maybe one gets used to it
<Kilos-> wbb
<superfly> https://youtu.be/ZfCfTYZJWtI
<Langjan> Hi guys, anybody seen kilos around or is he still recovering from jet lag?
<paddatrapper> Langjan: He was here, just left. Will be back
<Langjan> Thks paddatrapper, will be on the lookout 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :), so you are back alright!
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> \
<Kilos> and staying with ian
<pavlushka> my utp was cut by rat in two places from the distribution point, it took half of the day to fix it.
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Kilos: who is Ian?
<Kilos> eat all the rats man
<Kilos> ian is my son wolfeyes
<pavlushka> wohoo
<pavlushka> Kilos: good thing to hear :)
<Kilos> yip
<pavlushka> Kilos: Ian looks really handsome, as you claim :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh my inetpro QA died
<inetpro> Kilos: it's superfly's fault
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> where is the doom
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> you want to kill the fly?
<Kilos> no doom will just give him a headache
<theblazehen> Did I tell you guys about the server I bought? :D
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> http://www.junkmail.co.za/computers/desktop-pcs/gauteng/pretoria/pretoria-city/ibm-x3650-m4-servers/64739274
<theblazehen> Just one of the processors is worth 15.5k, it has 2
<theblazehen> Nevermind the rest
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> inetpro, Kilos: sorry, updates
<theblazehen> Also has biberchannel, came with 2x 2 port 10 gig ethernet cards
<Kilos> np superfly 
<superfly> I really need to write a systemd user service for it
<theblazehen> s/bib/fib/
 * theblazehen wished I got a second one...
<theblazehen> Or a third
<theblazehen> Or maybe I'll just upgrade the ram
<Kilos> do you have work for all that power?
<theblazehen> Yeah :) Takes a lot to run skynet..
<theblazehen> Semi-joking
<theblazehen> I had to stop running my mini search engine because it used too much ram
<theblazehen> So I can start that again. And I can log all reddit comments into elasticsearch then
<inetpro> superfly: you are forgiven
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> but of course
<superfly> theblazehen: that's an amazing price for that machine
<theblazehen> superfly Indeed. Couldn't believe it...
<theblazehen> https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/25sae2fh.jpg https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/36g97k35.jpg https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/qu3eoidp.jpg https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/dwlu8i58.jpg https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2i9gv2t9.jpg
<Kilos> paddatrapper here is their website http://www.omega-africa.com
<Kilos> they having a special on pcs without software
<Kilos> not sure if they do it all the time, but peeps on the l;ists always asking for winfree pcs can enquire there
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Thanks
<inetpro> Orange Online Store shutting down in South Africa http://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/190020-orange-online-store-shutting-down-in-south-africa.html
<inetpro> superfly: you bought your phone via Orange?
<superfly> inetpro: my G2, yes
<inetpro> sad to see another business like this closing down 
<inetpro> less competition
<inetpro> at least good to see takealot having delivery issues due to "interest in the sale far exceeded our expectations, resulting in a backlog of orders"
<inetpro> on the other hand probably making it difficult for locals to compete
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-01
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos. What's up?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen and everyone else
<Kilos> struggling with bad wifi here
<Kilos> too much brick between router and me
<inetpro> as if 2016 wasn’t long enough, this year, a leap second will cause the last day of December to be one second longer than normal
<MaNL> at least the longer day is a holiday, could be worse :p
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos> ill disconnect till connec tion sorted
<Kilos> sorry guys
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> later all
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-02
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> ping theblazehen 
<chesedo> good morning all
<chesedo> and pavlushka
<pavlushka> lol, Hey chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> how are you theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Good and you pavlushka?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: I am cool, you doesn't seem available these days, workload?
<pavlushka> hey paddatrapper 
<theblazehen> pavlushka eh, I just didn't get around to fixing my irc
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka, theblazehen, chesedo
<chesedo> hi theblazehen paddatrapper
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper chesedo
<superfly> hi chesedo, theblazehen
<superfly> (I already said hi to paddatrapper in person, so he doesn't need it :-P )
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<chesedo> lol hi superfly
<superfly> and pavlushka is back
 * chesedo has just (semi) finish his latest project... a vanilla JS live inputs validator for anyone that might be interested -> https://chesedo.gitlab.io/LiveValidator/
<Langjan> Hi Kilos- welcome back
<Kilos-> hi Langjan 
<Kilos-> ty
<Langjan> hoe voel jy broer?
<Kilos-> bietjie moeg vandag maar anders ok dankie en jy?
<Langjan> Goed dankie. Het jy lekker gekuier? 
<Kilos-> ja ek wil terug
<Langjan> Blameer jou nie, jy het driedubbele rede
<Langjan> Weet jy al iets oor jou operasie?
<Kilos-> arme debs huil nog steeds vandat ek deur die lughawe se het deur is
<Langjan> Ai
<Kilos-> nee ek moet nog by die hospitaal uitkom
<Langjan> Is jou plan om dit te laat doen en dan weer verder?
<Kilos-> ek is by my seun in rustenburg nou moet ons eers n ordentlikke hospitaal soek
<Langjan> OK baie sterkte daarmee dit kan maar lol
<Kilos-> sodra my hart gedoen is en daai groot rekening afbetaal is sal ek terug
<Langjan> My niggie se man was super van Rustenburg, dalk het hy vir jou raad?
<Kilos-> vra hom asb
<Kilos-> ek sal meeste van die tyd hier wees
<Langjan> Wil jy self met hom praat, hy is nog in Rustenburg?
<Kilos-> het net gesukkel met internet
<Kilos-> ian se konneksie is baie sleg
<Langjan> Jak van den Bergh 014 594 5045 of 082 819 0042 
<Kilos-> ek kan ian kry om met hom te praat. mense sukkel om my te verstaan met my halwe tong hehe
<Kilos-> baie dankie ek sal hom kontak
<Langjan> Sê vir hom ek het voorgestel jy kontak hom, hy is nou al 'n paar jaar uit die hospitaalwese maar het uiteraard nog kontakte
<Langjan> Hy is baie gaaf
<Kilos-> baie dankie
<Langjan> Maar ou toppie soos ek
<Kilos-> haha
<Kilos-> ek het dit amper nie gemaak nie
<Kilos-> maar nou kan ek aangaan'
<Langjan> ai, ek het so verstaan,bly jy is beter
<Kilos-> ken jy nie miljoeners nie
<Langjan> Hoeveel skuld jy nog?
<Kilos-> ons sukkel nog vir 90k
<Langjan> Rande?
<Kilos-> laat ek die site soek
<Kilos-> tara het als gedoen vir my
<Kilos-> ai! nou eers password regmaak
<Kilos-> skuus
<Kilos-> ai! tot fb se password werk nie meer nie
<superfly> Kilos-: Remember that IRC-like chat that someone from the locoteams channel put up?
<superfly> ah, remembered it now... mattermost
<Kilos-> yes he closed it down
<superfly> Yes, I'm not surprised. IRC is far more popular with the open source folks
<Kilos-> that was popey superfly 
<Kilos-> he was testing it for use on something else i think
<Kilos-> sorry sukkeling with passwords
<Kilos-> Langjan here is the link
<Kilos-> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock
<superfly> Kilos-: did that link ever go out on the Ubuntu Weekly news?
<Kilos-> nope superfly 
<Kilos-> i was too out of it to think of things so tara did everything
<paddatrapper> superfly: But mattermost is pretty cool. I use it for a couple of things. Easier on newbies than IRC
<superfly> paddatrapper: yup, I know. I added a wishlist item for adding Mattermost and Rocket.Chat to iterum
<paddatrapper> Nice :)
<Kilos-> hehe
<paddatrapper> anyone here run gnome and willing to try replicate a bug?
<paddatrapper> bbn
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Got your link, can you receive e-mails?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> ok will contact you there
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> go pm if you like
<Kilos> i hate mailing
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> ok we can d that also
<Langjan> do
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-03
<Kilos> yay eth connection working at last
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> hi inetpro superfly paddatrapper pavlushka theblazehen and all you other lurkers
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> hi Luis_ 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<inetpro> goeiemore
<pavlushka> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> Luis_ you may greet and make friends, dont be shy
<pavlushka> anyone created or modified any keyboard layout?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: back to being the gate keeper I see 
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> now the ubuntu-za back to normal.
<superfly> sorry, beena busy day
<Kilos> yeah these guys all lurk if no one nags them
<Kilos> np superfly life happens
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> pavlushka: ?
<inetpro> Kilos: please keep talking
<Kilos> about what inetpro 
<inetpro> about everything
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> had to use wicd to get my eth connected
<inetpro> help pavlushka
<Kilos> nm lost the eth things
<Kilos> with what
<inetpro> have no idea
<inetpro> he wants to enter funny characters? 
<inetpro> like 🔔
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pavlushka make a compose key
<inetpro> MaNI: wb
<MaNI> thanks
<Kilos> very hot here in rustenburg
<Kilos> 3 days of 38°c
<Kilos> im getting a tan at last
<MaNI> sounds more like cancer than a tan at those heats
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> stay out of the sun oom Kilos
<Kilos> sun helps fight cholestrol
<Kilos> and how can i walk and stay out the sun
<Kilos> ian stays on a massive beautiful farm
<Kilos> so i must investigate some
<Kilos> but i dont walk far yet
<Kilos> the airport walk were tough
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> abu dhabi airport is massive and you land one end and take off from the other end
<pavlushka> hey inetpro, yeah, that helped :p
<Kilos> inetpro knows everything
<inetpro> haha 😂😂
<Kilos> my mentor
<Kilos> you on your cell phone goosie
<inetpro> nope
<Kilos> what then
<Kilos> those arent normal smileys
<Kilos> tablet?
<inetpro> copy and paste from standard emoji characters
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am actually composing the layout I use for my Language on a diff linux distro :)
<inetpro> they're just unicode characters 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> pavlushka: kde?
<Kilos> when i hover the mouse over them i dont get to see the code as i do with normal smileys
<pavlushka> but I need to know how to set the alt+key option.
<inetpro> pavlushka: are you using KDE?
<pavlushka> inetpro: parabola-arch
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> ask the arch peeps
<pavlushka> Kilos: you know better than they do, about my language.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> gibberish keyboard
<inetpro> hmm.... 
<Kilos> Maaz hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<pavlushka> Kilos: after a complete intro, they will say, so you are an indian?
 * inetpro learns about parabola-arch for the first time
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> pavlushka: https://pthree.org/2006/11/30/its-unicode-baby/
<pavlushka> its not about the architecture but just about the layout which is not available for any other distro.
<inetpro> not sure whether that will help in your case
<pavlushka> just have to map the keys accordingly to an mim file
<pavlushka> but cant find out how to map alt+key operations.
<pavlushka> inetpro: well, lets check that link, so far, you didn't fail,  :p
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> think it might not even be relevant
<pavlushka> me to, I didn't checked a project on github about layout editor, its on my ming atm.
<inetpro> pavlushka: why use parabola-arch?
<pavlushka> *ming/mind
<pavlushka> inetpro: curiosity about arch (from theblazehen ) and I like Stallman.
<inetpro> theblazehen: help him
<pavlushka> so far I need to compile my scanner and printer drivers there and the browser
<pavlushka> only the compiles and the kernel left.
<pavlushka> *compiler
<pavlushka> night guys, My eyes feeling truckloads
<Kilos> night lad
<inetpro> good night
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> it's after 🕙 already
<inetpro> time to call it a day here as well
<inetpro> goeie nag oom Kilos
<Kilos> nag inetpro 
<Kilos> \
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-04
<Langjan> Morning Kilos howzit
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Langjan> OK thks just burned the midnight oil then got lost
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what do you need to know with kde
<Kilos> took me a while to get used to it, but once you are familiar with it it works better
<Langjan> For starters this thing says proprietary drivers might be required to enable additional features
<Kilos> yes then just tick it
<Kilos> and it will look for drivers for graphics cards etc
<Langjan> refresh driver list? or just ok
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> if you have nvidia graphics card then install nvidia-current
<Langjan> Have no idea what graphics
<Kilos> using the propriety ones you sometimes need to do a reinstall after kernel upgrades
<Kilos> it will tell you
<Kilos> oh maybe you should have done the refresh thing
<Kilos> then it looks for drivers
<Langjan> make up your mind, I dont have one here
<Kilos> click the launcher and type in drivers
<Langjan> I wanted to make a short cut to her documents then it tells me to enter file name and path  
<Kilos> then tick additional drivers
<Langjan> ok one thing at a time 
<Langjan> whwres the launcher 
<Kilos> they blue K bottom left
<Kilos> everything is found from there
<Kilos> when you got time explore all it can do
<Langjan> nothing there about additional drivers
<Kilos> type in additional then
<Kilos> mine shows it
<Langjan> type in where
<Kilos> when you tick the blue k type
<Kilos> it goes in at the top of the window
<Kilos> thing
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> no place to type
<Langjan> or search
<Langjan> im having a nightmare
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> when you tick the blue K bottom left it opens a small window
<Kilos> at the top is a line where you can type in
<Kilos> maybe you need to tick it to focus
<Langjan> it opens a menu but no type box
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> also it says new version available must I upgrade?
<Kilos> doesnt it say search at the top
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> it says help
<Langjan> at top and at bottom 
<Kilos> can you type in there
<Langjan> so obviously if you use kde you need lots of help
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> have you updated/upgraded
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> only updates installed
<Langjan>  no upgrade
<Langjan> no place to type there either
<Kilos> open a terminal
<Kilos> do you see a terminal/konsole in that launcher
<Langjan> run command
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> type in sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Langjan> terminal disappears when I enter
<Langjan> it does not look like a terminal
<Langjan> just a little box
<Kilos> which kde have you installed
<Langjan> 14.04
<Kilos> open another terminal
<Langjan> it gives E: The update command takes no arguments
<Kilos> try just sudo apt update
<Langjan> does not do anything
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> wat maak jy daar oom
<Langjan> probeer 'n kak installasie doen
<Kilos> you type in update and it does nothing?
<Langjan> yes cursor just goes to next line
<Kilos> are you connected to the internet
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> type in ping 8.8.8.8
<Langjan>  sudo apt-get update same result
<Kilos> dont use apt-get any more
<Kilos> sudo apt update
<Kilos> then sudo apt upgrade
<Langjan> yes I know just tried it in case 
<Langjan> ping 8.8.8.8 same result
<Kilos> reboot it
<Kilos> sudo reboot
<Langjan> same result no result
<Langjan> shall I reboot and try start again?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> did you reboot after the install?
<Kilos> weird that terminal not working
<Langjan> Yes I did, ok at least that works
<Langjan> rebooting
<Langjan> again
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> developing an allergy
<Kilos> then open terminal and type in sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> thats weird man, mine just work everytime
<Kilos> first time i hear of a konsole not working
<Kilos> kde call a terminal konsole
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> you done the fsck
<Kilos> then reboot
<Langjan> ja man
<Kilos> it will do a file system check on booting
<Langjan> ok it worked
<Kilos> ok then open konsole
<Langjan> quick Q on the side
<Kilos> type in sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt upgrade'
<Kilos> yes?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Langjan> her docs were 16 GB but when loaded it only shows 12
<Kilos> docs from where
<Langjan> backed up from win xp
<Kilos> do you have the original folder
<Langjan> terminal running on update upgrade
<Kilos> ok so 16g on xp
<Kilos> and 12g on ubuntu
<Langjan> its still on ext hard driibe and backed up on my machine
<Langjan> it shows 16 GB on my machine
<Kilos> does it show 12g on your machine
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> first get everything upgraded etc then worry about docs
<Kilos> as long as you have the whole 16g on your machine thats good
<Langjan> ok doing uatoremove
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> no wait man
<Kilos> that auto remove you can do anytime
<Kilos> anyway 
<Langjan> terminal said do autoremove
<Langjan> anyway its done update and upgrade
<Kilos> ok and now konsole works?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ok now see if you start launcher can you type in additional drivers in the little top window
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> it says system update available and new version also available
<Langjan> in notifications
<Kilos> leave the new version 
<Langjan> my allergy is aggravating
<Kilos> but update if it wants to
<Langjan> if I go to update it wants to upgrade
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> upgrade to the new version or just upgrade 14.04
<Kilos> look what it wants to upgrade
<Kilos> we should just install teamviewer and i can do it for you
<Langjan> that notification has disappreared
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> thats because is just saw you upgraded
<Langjan> maybe 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> how much space have you on drive
<Langjan> its smaal, 40 GB about 50% used
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok do the autoremove
<Kilos> that will save a bit
<Kilos> gimme a few mins please
<Langjan> already done autoremove
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> right what next'
<Langjan> I want to put a short cut to her documents on the desktop 
<Kilos> do you see the small window desktop
<Langjan> small window desktop?
<Langjan> I see the icon, right click gives options
<Langjan> then create new
<Kilos> yes on the whole screen you should see a smallish window top left
<Langjan> then variuous link options
<Langjan> small window top right says desktop
<Kilos> anyway that window gets removed too easy imo
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> you see the whole blue screen
<Kilos> it should show a 3 inch by 3 inch window as desktop on the top left corner
<Langjan> that little window gives shortcut settings etc
<Langjan> its top right corner
<Kilos> you can right click create new folder
<Kilos> call it docs
<Kilos> 3 by 3 ?
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> run command 
<Kilos> then its gone hiding already
<Langjan> add widgets
<Langjan> add panel
<Langjan> activities 
<Langjan> those are the options 
<Langjan> and lock widgets
<Kilos> ill try get you a screenshot when i change drives
<Langjan> lock screen '
<Kilos> i think you did a bad install there
<Kilos> nee man nie daai goed nie
<Langjan> wel daars niks links bo nie
<Kilos> should be a small window about 1/3 the size of the screen
<Langjan> niks nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> anyway if you fiddle in it and tick wrong stuff it goes into hiding
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so
<Kilos> go to launcher
<Kilos> then hover over computer
<Kilos> then tick home
<Kilos> in home you will see options
<Kilos> one is desktop
<Kilos> tick that
<Langjan> no computer in menu
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lemme do screenshot
<Langjan> now I have search term via three colored dots next to K
<Kilos> favourites, applications, computer , recently used and leave
<Kilos> do you see that
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> what have you done
<Langjan> only favorites
<Langjan> foloowed advice to use kde
<Kilos> wat maak die oom
<Kilos> ya but you doing it with bad feelings man
<Langjan> no then I would not have done it
<Kilos> that isnt a good install so far
<Kilos> open terminal and type in sudo apt install aptitude
<Langjan> I will have to leave you shortly
<Kilos> ok ill be here on and off all day
<Kilos> then type in sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> how do you open a terminal in this damn thing?
<Kilos> when you tick the launcher do you see the search block at the top
<Langjan> run command gives that silly little box again
<Kilos> and konsole is there too
<Kilos> when you get back give me a shout and we try sort it
<Kilos> i would install from scratch'
<Kilos> are you using whole drive for kde
<Kilos> or running alongside
<Langjan> aptitude installling
<Langjan> whole drive
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> now it gives new version of kubuntu option again
<Kilos> i have no idea how it can be 50% used then
<Kilos> i have 14.04 on an 8g stick
<Kilos> yes it nags with that till you turn it off
<Langjan> well 40 GB drive with 16 GB docs leaves about 20GB free almost 50%
<Kilos> oh the docs there already?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> never put the cart before the horses man
<Langjan>  but shows up as 20 GB strange
<Kilos> you like getting everyone into the car before you put the wheels on
<Langjan> well the thing was installed
<Langjan> didnt know kde comes in drips and drabs
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jy kan bly wees jy so ver
<Langjan> met my allergie ja
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> you actually need to play on a working kde and get used to it then you will see how lekker it is
<Kilos> and you always have hassles when installing
<Langjan> so is upgrade not an option to try? 
<Kilos> not the one to 16.04 no
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> what are the pc specs
<Langjan> I dont have such hassles installing ubuntu 
<Kilos> if its fast you can install 16.04
<Kilos> yes you did you just got used to it now and forgot your hassles
<Langjan> I upgraded ram from 512 to 1 GB
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> always try have over 2g ram
<Kilos> otherwise things are slow
<Langjan> ja man thats all I had
<Kilos> i have 4g and would like 8g
<Langjan> its not running slow
<Kilos> good then its quite a fast pc
<Langjan> Good little Fujitsu
<Langjan> Amilo pro
<Kilos> have you done aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> no it seems to be stuck on processing triggers for libc-bin 
<Kilos> patience
<Kilos> thats where more ram works
<Kilos> things happen quicker
<Langjan> dont have time will let it run then contact you later today
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> go well
<Langjan> you too thkas Kilos 
<Kilos> yw sir
<Langjan> ok changed my schedule, will contact you when it has done running 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Can aptitude take that long to install?
<Kilos> no its something not happy there
<Kilos> but the desktop reinstall is lots
<Kilos> basically the whole system
<Kilos> as long as it doesnt show error messages you just leave it to run
<Kilos> but im sure that was a bad install from scratch
<Kilos> maybe some bad sectors in the drive
<Langjan> Aptitude is 11 MB
<Kilos> aptitude installs in seconds on a good drive
<Langjan> I have not got to desktop yet
<Langjan> only aptitude
<Kilos> you should put the drive in your pc then use disks to format it then clean install
<Kilos> i mean once formatted then put it back and clean install
<Langjan> will the lappie drive fit? standard coupling? 
<Kilos> is it sata
<Langjan> dunno
<Kilos> if its an idea drive you will need an adapter
<Kilos> but you can do it from your cd as well
<Kilos> have you got 14.04 on stick or dvd
<Langjan> boot on ubuntu cd in lappie?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> dvd
<Kilos> yes boot from dvd
<Kilos> then run disks
<Kilos> disk utility, i forget what its called
<Kilos> use a unity disk
<Kilos> even and earlier release 
<Langjan> ok lets do that but give me a while 
<Kilos> 10.10 or something
<Kilos> no rush
<Langjan> can do 12.04 or 10.04
<Kilos> a12.04
<Kilos> you can even check for bad blocks from the dvd i think
<Langjan> termnal died again
<Kilos> boot from dvd
<Langjan> will run thro your instructions and keep in touch
<Langjan> give me a while 
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Langjan> Format to ntfs?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ext4
<Langjan> ahoy pavlushka 
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> hi pavlushka '
<pavlushka> Hello Langjan & Kilos  :)
<Langjan> see what blitsbokke did to nz and fiji
<pavlushka> and morning every one.
<Kilos> no i have no tv here by ian
<pavlushka> Kilos: then go to neighbor's house
<Langjan> nz 40-0, fiji in final 26-14
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> green and gold monsters
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> revenge for 15-man fiasco
<Langjan> I think my dvd's are not good, none will boot, only 10.04 which does not seem to have disks available. Will try to burn new iso
<Kilos> use 10.04
<Kilos> and gparted
<Kilos> delete every thing and make new drive 
<Langjan> is it called disk utility?
<Kilos> ext4 and you can name it i think
<Kilos> disk utility is good too
<Langjan> its a sata disk
<Kilos> thats ok
<Kilos> gparted will fix it if no disk utility
<Langjan> ok now its New Volume 39GB ext4, is that it? Now fresh install
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Going for Ubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> new volume is a stupid name for a drive
<Kilos> i name them according to size
<Kilos> like 40g
<Langjan> Whats in a name
<Kilos> when you do paths one day to find something you will see
<Kilos> short clear name
<Kilos> easier to track
<Kilos> no spaces or funny characters
<Langjan> It refers to a required firmware update
<Kilos> install from scratch
<Langjan> I saw the same error in kde install but it passed on before I could get all the details 
<Kilos> firmware for where
<Kilos> the motherboard
<Langjan> will have to restert and get back to that message
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> can nthe screen be frozen on that message?
<Kilos> maybe with pause button
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Langjan> did not pause, all I got was error dev sr0 sector 107900 and then where was a weblink that I could not get
<Kilos> ok try the install
<Kilos> we can look for bad blocks later
<Kilos> the bad blocks command marks them so they arent used
<Kilos> same as scandisk in old windows and chkdsk in later ones
<Langjan> then funny install screen with three horizontal bars, black top and bottom and red in the middle, same screen showed with kde install and disappeared afterwards, I thought it was as it should be but also shows on Ubuntu install
<Kilos> but we will first check if there are bad blocks
<Kilos> dont forget all linux is more sensitive to faulty or weak drives than windows is
<Kilos> tell the tannie to save for an ssd
<Langjan> Cursor shows inside a 20 x 20 mm red block that moves around with it 
<Langjan> window does not respond to click
<Langjan> ok ts going now
<Langjan> She did not even want to spend R300 on 2GB RAM
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I had two 512 modules that I donated
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> store up blessings in heaven not here
<Langjan> what about the firmware warning?
<Kilos> lets see if it works first
<Kilos> could be a fujitso mb upgrade
<Kilos> thats major work
<Langjan> error copying files, clean dvd, drive, burn at lower speed or check hard disk age 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> clean it
<Kilos> wipe from centre outwards
<Kilos> with soft damp cloth
<Langjan> ok installer crashed, will do and keep in touch  
<Kilos> ok good luck
<Kilos> i think that drive not in good nick
<Langjan> I think you think right for a change, lmga!
<Langjan> See my mail re paypal, does not recognise tara's id
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> see pm
<Langjan> The link looks like this, I googled the part I could get down: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/brcm80211
<Kilos> lemme see
<Langjan> install screen is not clear tells me things are not kosher
<Kilos> try this
<Kilos> use gparted again
<Kilos> make a 5g partition and dont use it then make a partition for the rest of the drive and install there
<Langjan> must I abort install? It's done about 70%
<Kilos> or install xp on 5g
<Kilos> well see how far it goes first
<Kilos> dont abort
<Kilos> it will tell you if it cant complete
<Kilos> the first 5g is where most damage occurs
<Kilos> boot sectors and so on
<Kilos> i have used widows to use that part of the drive and installed alongside
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> not alongside
<Kilos> in the left over part of drive
<Kilos> but i think then you must make partitions for / which is root and /swap and /home
<Langjan> Seems to be installing 
<Langjan> configuring now
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> thank you very much oom Langjan 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> I am almost done with the keyboard layout conf :)
<pavlushka> just 1 key short
<Kilos> well done pavlushka 
<Langjan> OK Kilos I have to go for a while, will be in touch
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks :)
<Kilos> ok ty Langjan 
<Kilos> ill be here
<pavlushka> btw, how to set pm off, someone is spamming me in private
<pavlushka> with diff nick
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: /block *.<ident> ?
<Kilos> hi there frog boots
<paddatrapper> Hey oom Kilos. Hoe gaan dit? 
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy seun?
<paddatrapper> Goed. All quiet this side this morning
<Langjan> Kilos, it has installed with message "Firmware not found: b43/ucodes.fw" and some more that I could not get. Chat later
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Langjan https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243945
<Kilos> i go lie down for a while
<Langjan> You there Kilos ?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> just mailed you
<Langjan> Have a good rest?
<Kilos> kinda
<Kilos> how far did your installation get
<Langjan> Not feeling well or pain or missing your ladies or combination?
<Kilos> all of the above
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just feel a bit weak for some reason
<Kilos> maybe its the heat
<Langjan> Running nicely on ubuntu 14.04 with gnome desktp, diska shows no bad sectors
<Langjan> disks
<Kilos> run that command in the mail
<Langjan> it is pretty hot
<Kilos> it will check properly
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> we 39°c here atm 
<Langjan> let me check
<Kilos> just the first command will show the state of the drive
<Kilos> if no bad sectors then no further worries
<Langjan> 35 in the shade but with ceiling insulation we close windows and curtains mid-morning then inside keeps cool
<Kilos> yeah that could help
<Kilos> they got wonderful coolers in melbourne
<Kilos> water coolers
<Kilos> big square thing on roof
<Kilos> cools whole house to where i shiver
<Langjan> invalid last block
<Kilos> then run the next command and it will mark it
<Langjan> my cuz reckons Steve Biko is your best bet
<Kilos> is that here
<Langjan> Pretoria, old H F Verwoerd
<Langjan> I think there is an error in your badblocks command?
<Langjan> Aussies are well-organized
<Langjan> blanke toesig
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i had a friend pass in that hospital
<Kilos> service and care sucked
<Kilos> kalafong is good
<Kilos> had my hernia done there
<Kilos> but far from rustenburg
<Langjan> # sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > /tmp/bad-blocks.txt
<Kilos> that should tell you if there are any
<Kilos> look in tmp folder and read
<Langjan> service and care sucks in all hospitals, even private ones
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> njono
<Kilos> nono
<Langjan> few exceptions
<Kilos> kalafong was great when i went midyear about
<Langjan> it looks like its checking 
<Kilos> and the hernia op was well done with no comebacks
<Langjan> yes I remember you had good experience there well then you gotta go for it
<Langjan> where is kalafong
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> proffesors do the serious work while interns watch
<Kilos> south of pretoria along church street
<Kilos> but thats also too far from here
<Kilos> ian says he hears good stuff about swartruggens hospital
<Langjan> ok I see it, its closest to you where you live?
<Kilos> busy enquiring more
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> so whats the prob?
<Kilos> what prob?
<Langjan> you looking for advice about where to go
<Kilos> oh ye i was hoping to find a good one in rustenburg area
<Kilos> time away from work costs ian money
<Kilos> and adds to workload later
<Langjan> swartruggens is not too far from there but seems like Rustenburg is not to be recommended, pity Jak is no longer there. 
<Kilos> yes swartruggens is 40 ks
<Langjan> They appointed a nurse that he trained as super above him, then he upped and left
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats whe way things are done
<Langjan> that machine is still checking, says (read only) test - is it a long process?
<Kilos> it checks the whole drive
<Kilos> sector by sector
<Langjan> 38 million sectors so I suppose it will take its time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> try it on a 1tb drive
<Langjan> eish...I can imagine
<Kilos> but then you know where you stand
<Kilos> it always happens that your most critical system functions always land in bad areas
<Kilos> ive had those invalid sector probs before and only way to get rid of it was to zero the whole drive
 * pavlushka just added the layout and its working. yay.
<Kilos> cool beans pavlushka 
<pavlushka> হা হা হা
<Kilos> no one here understands gibberish
<pavlushka> translation "ha ha ha"
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> zero errors
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> drive wasnt properly cleaned for the kde installation
<Langjan> Thks a span Kilos 
<Kilos> for what lan
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> good evenng all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hey Kilos you back home?
<Kilos> yes magespawn staying by ian in rustenburg
<Kilos> lekker beautiful farm but crappie internet
<magespawn> ah yes, you can rarely have both
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> haha paddatrapper the ddg function works well
<paddatrapper> Kilos: awesome :) 
<Kilos> im using the bot pavlushka has running by them
<Kilos> or testing it that is
<magespawn> Kilos: is that part of the new ibid project?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<kulelu88> howzit okes? hows your sunday evenings?
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-27
<Kilos> morning everyone
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-28
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> helloooo za
<inetpro> welcome back oom Kilos
<Kilos> i am here daily inetpro 
<Kilos> you the missing link
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka>  Next Meeting: Tue, 24 October 20:30?
<Kilos> inetpro is sleeping
<paddatrapper> I'm not going to be able to make it
<Kilos> lol yes its last month
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-29
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<bushtech> mornings Kilos, internet al beter?
<Kilos> ai! bushtech nee man erger as dit ooit moontlik was
<bushtech> hoe connect jy nou?
<Kilos> ek is seker hulle doen dit in die kantoor, as hulle tegnikus uitkom dan is dit vinnig, en volgende dag weer stadig
<Kilos> mtn en telkom mobile
<Kilos> soek elke dag n paar keer watter een is meer stabiel
<Kilos> telkom se hulle is besig om n nuwe torin te bou wat 7 maqande kan vat
<bushtech> bly spoed redelik konstant of varieer hy?
<Kilos> hulle het dit in fed ook gese
<Kilos> varieer onder 1/2 meg per sekonde
<bushtech> vodacom se dit al 2 jaar vir my ho hum
<Kilos> ping wissel van 33ms tot 8000
<Kilos> ek gebruik ping om hulle beste port te gebruik
<bushtech> kan dit dalk contention wees?
<Kilos> wat is dit
<bushtech> hoeveelheid gebruikers op toring, hoe meer hoe stadiger
<Kilos> ja dit help ook maar hoekom nie op die dag wat die tegnikus uit kom nie
<Kilos> dan vlieg my internet
<Kilos> hy was al drie keer uit
<Kilos> en elke keer goeie resultate
<bushtech> raaisel
<Kilos> hulle throttle dit 
<Kilos> en maak oop as hy uit kom
<Kilos-> new ping record. 28333 ms
<Kilos-> must be a record
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-30
<Kilos> morning all. and inetpro 
<Kilos> running on generator after night of no power
<bushtech> gelukkig is ons krag aan vir 'n verandering. Lyk partykeer soos 'n disco hier soos die krag trip en terugkom Eish!
<Kilos> hahaha
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-01
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Waar is oom? Dis 'n bietjie stil hier.
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> sorry superfly lotsa no inernet time
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos :-(
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-02
<Langjan> Good day all, is all well with everybody? 
<Langjan> What is the "snapcraft"- thing in a nutshell to a complete layman? 
<Langjan> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/11/22/announcing-snapcraft-2-35/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTlRsaFl6UmpPVE5sWlRjMyIsInQiOiJxSkdxdmNCaWpKVk9DK0dCanNjMEtHNkZ5TUZ5R3d5Z2xKakJpZytGUGpnZmFXaDNrTEtPSlc4UHBINUJ5amIrWUJJNUVcL0p3NGVTV1J5MXpLYklNWWlzMWJONVE0QUtrV04yZktLekFJR1FlZTZOaklTMGlDSnJDRDBSa1pvMGYifQ%3D%3D
<Langjan> How are things with you Kilos? Have not heard from you in ages.  
<Langjan> Anybody home?
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> sorry slept most of the afternoon away
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, sorry we were out to watch the rugby and for dinner. You still awake? 
<Kilos> yes Langjan im here
<Kilos> on and off
<Kilos> what is the rugby
<Kilos> or what was The rugby
<Kilos> who won
<Langjan> SA lost 23-21 to Wales but the Blitzboks won the Dubai cup with a 24-12 win over arch-rivals New Zealand. 
<Kilos> at least we got something
<Kilos> how can we lose to wales
<Kilos> they only 50 rugby players in the whole country
<Langjan> Yes and confirmation that it's time for Allister to make way for somebody who understands rugby.  
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Have you tried Snapcraft?
<Kilos> no what is that
<Langjan> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/11/22/announcing-snapcraft-2-35/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTlRsaFl6UmpPVE5sWlRjMyIsInQiOiJxSkdxdmNCaWpKVk9DK0dCanNjMEtHNkZ5TUZ5R3d5Z2xKakJpZytGUGpnZmFXaDNrTEtPSlc4UHBINUJ5amIrWUJJNUVcL0p3NGVTV1J5MXpLYklNWWlzMWJONVE0QUtrV04yZktLekFJR1FlZTZOaklTMGlDSnJDRDBSa1pvMGYifQ%3D%3D
<Langjan> How's your health? 
<Kilos> im not bad ty, but too old to learn more new stuff
<Langjan> OK good and the girls?
<Kilos> they ok too ty
<Kilos> i wont ask how you all are, you never get sick
<Kilos> does that snap stuff work inside your ubuntu
<Langjan> Good send my love. Antoinette and her daughter have just landed in Tasmania for an art tour and are going to doo an exhibition in Tasman as part of their studies. 
<Langjan> Have not tried snapcraft, stll wondering what its all about. 
<Kilos> there has been lots of talk about it for quite a while now but i havent taken note
<Kilos> dont you get the ubuntu weekly magazine
<Langjan> Yes it was in there that I saw the article. 
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> A bit (or a lot) over my head. 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Good to chat and happy that you are OK, I'm going to log off now. Bedtime. Slaap lekker my goeie vriend. 
<Kilos> sleep well sir, ty for looking in
<Langjan> My pleasure
<Langjan>  Sorry I've been scarce, have been very busy and spent a week in Mozambique with land issues 
<Kilos> no prob, i have also been quiet
<Kilos> mind you 
<Kilos> everyone here seems to be in hibernation
<Langjan> Must be the heat...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> in the south we hibernate when its hot
<Kilos> when was it hot
<Langjan> and when it's cold as well 
<Langjan> we hibernate all the time
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> when in Africa do as the Africans do
<Kilos> oh my then nothing will get done
<Kilos> dont do today what you can put off till tomorrow
<Langjan> Correct, so Zuma can manouvre well
<Langjan> slaap lekker!
<Kilos> jy okk dankie my vriend
<Kilos> ook
<Langjan> Dankie Kilos 
<Langjan> Look after yourself
<Kilos> will do and you do the same
<Langjan> thks, 'bye
<Kilos> chow now
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-03
<Kilos> morning everybody
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> all of a sudden i have over 300 conflicting packages
<Kilos> hopefully aptitude will fix them
<Kilos> aptitude upgrade has been running for over 30 mins showing whats open, closed, defer and conflict
<the_calhax> Hey All
<Kilos> inetpro fixit
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmrqswz
<Kilos> hi the_calhax welcome to u buntu-za
<Kilos> first time i see that nick here
<the_calhax> Kilos its arts, glad to hear from you!
<Kilos> ohi , whats with the nick change
<Kilos> i get lost hehe
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed long time no hear. hope all is good by you
<tumbleweed> pretty good, thanks
<tumbleweed> o/ from London
<Kilos> glad to hear all good. stay strong sir
<inetpro> .
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-25
<chesedo> Good morning za
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-27
<inetpro> .
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-28
<chesedo> Good morning ZA
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<chesedo> How's it going inetpro?
<inetpro> all good here
<inetpro> how is chesedo doing?
<inetpro> the end of the year is just coming way too quickly now
<chesedo> great ty
<chesedo> yeah I only have 2 and half weeks of work left
<chesedo> home time...
<inetpro> good evening
<hibana> hello world
<inetpro> yikes! what's hibana doing here?
<inetpro> time for me to say goodbye
<inetpro> and here I am again
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-29
<chesedo> Morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> Home time :(
<chesedo> Enjoy your weekend all
<inetpro> lekker naweek chesedo
